# CLOSED! Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Game (ToEE)



## Rhun

OMEGA GAME


Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162418
OC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161544


OOC: Continuing where we left off in the midst of combat. I have reposted the most recent full round below. Sorry again for the delays!


The brigand leader attacks Merrick again, snarling as he does so. ”Troublesome knight. Once I have slain you, I shall desecrate your grave in every way I can think of.” His swing is short, though, as Merrick steps away from him, bringing his glaive back into play. Although the knight brings the weapon down with a powerful two handed blow, the bandit manages to parry the attack, and the exchange finishes with no injuries to either side.

The bandit who had dropped the crossbow, now ready for combat, steps toward Zirat. He swings his weapon, but Zirat narrowly manages to doge the attack.

_I need to find a better armor, _Zirat thinks as his face twist with pain. “It's your turn now.” He points to the brigand, raises the spiked chain and tries to slam it on his torso. Off balance from dodging his new opponent’s attack, though, Zirat’s chain swooshes through the air, well over his intended target’s head.

Gor, now recover from his nearly disastrous stumble, again attacks his opponent. His swing is once again wide, and the dwarf grunts in frustration at his inability to down his foe.

Aeron gasps as his breath returns. The cleric quickly surveys the area. _Blast it. How'd Zirat get so far away?_ Aeron jogs to Zirat, prompting attacks by both nearby brigands. While the brigand leader misses, being more concerned with avoiding Merick’s attacks than actually hitting the cleric, the other bandit scores a painful strike on the priest. Reaching his companion, Aeron once again calls upon Pelor for divine aid. "The sun still shines here, Zirat," says the prophet as Zirat’s wounds heal.

Jinx mutters at Deren. "It's faint, but it's there. Another half a moment and I'll pinpoint exactly where and perhaps what kind of magic as well. Yes...there...that should do it...I say, Bauble! Hold still!" Jinx grates in exasperation at the cat but continues to concentrate on his spell. The aura seems to be coming from the dagger on the bandit leader’s belt, and Jinx recognizes it as evocation magic.

Deren smiles as his dagger scores a hit on one of the bandits. He quickly grabs a second as his eyes scan his enemies. He sees blood being spilt and is unsure whether to approach or stay in the back. Seeing Gor once again miss his opponent, Deren again hurls a dagger, hoping to snag a kill. The blade flies true, catching the bandit in the throat, and sending him sprawling to the ground in a gasping, bleeding heap.

Another bandit steps forward to take the place of the one Deren has fell, swinging his weapon at Gor. Gor manages to block the attack with his shield, and faces off with the new enemy.

The last of the bandits again swings at Zirat, a mightly blow that catches the great warrior full in the chest. Zirat nearly goes down under the force of the attack, but manages to maintain his footing. Blood seeps from the morningstar’s wound, and Zirat can tell that his ribs have been badly bruised by the assault.


Combat Notes

24 – BL: attack vrs. Merrick 14 (failure)
22 – B1: down
20 – B2: moves to P10, attack vrs. Zirat 13 (failure)
20 – Zirat: attack vrs B6 “1” (failure)
19 - B4: down
19 – Gor: attack vrs. B7 8 (failure)
17 – Aeron: moves to N10,  casts _cure light wounds_ on Zirat (9 points) 
16 – Jinx: concentrates on _detect magic
15 – Deren: attacks B7 22 (success), damage 6 (drops B7)
14 - B7: down
13 – Merrick: moves to Q15, attack vrs. BL 15 (failure) 
10 - B3 - down
4 - B5 - moves to P12, attack vrs. Gor 17 (failure)
4 - B6 - attack vrs. Zirat “20” (success), confirm crit 15 (success), damage 12

 Character Summary
Zirat HP: 10/22
Aeron HP: 5/17

Battlemap:



_


----------



## Voadam

"*Have at thee villain! Those of your band who do not surrender will fall to the blade.*" Sir Merrick brings the large blade of his glaive around again in an attempt to cleave the bandit leader in two.

ooc five foot step if necessary Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

(Moving 5ft. to O8) moving aside Zirat swings his spiked chain again and tries to slam it on the brigand (b6)

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grins as he drops one of the Bandits and then turns to what he percieves as the greatest threat: the Bandit Leader.  Deren waits for Sir Merrick to act.  If Sir Merrick is unable to drop the Bandit Leader, Deren will move into position [preferably flanking] and attack.

If Sir Merrick drops the Bandit Leader or he can't easily get into flanking position, he'll throw a dagger at an injured Bandit or the Leader, respectively.

OOC:
Dagger +4 melee 1d3+2
Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] [-4 to hit because no Precise Shot.]

+2 damage v. humans
+1d6 if able to get Sneak Attack.

If necessary to get into position: Tumble +6


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx squeals and points at the bandit leader, "It's HIM!  Hit him!  Hit him!"   Moving up the stairs 15 feet and drawing his dagger as he goes, Jinx pokes at Bauble to get the cat out of his riding pouch, then aims and flings his dagger at the bandit leader.

Drop concentration on _detect magic._  Move to O14, draw dagger.  Bauble hopefully moves just adjacent to Jinx, but behind cover of the wall, to O15 or P15.  Dagger +3 ranged, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/2 crit.  AC 17.  HP 10/10.


----------



## Dichotomy

His face quickly draining of blood, Aeron moves with Zirat and attempts to keep Zirat between the cleric and the enemies.

"Pelor..." Aeron mumbles between gritted teeth while he again neglects himself to heal Zirat.

[size=-2]OOC: Dropping obscuring mist for CLW.[/size]


----------



## Rhun

The bandit leader once again closes on Merrick, but the knight skillfully avoids the savage attack, saying *"Have at thee villain! Those of your band who do not surrender will fall to the blade."* Sir Merrick brings the large blade of his glaive around again in an attempt to cleave the bandit leader in two, striking the bandit with a powerful blow. Although he deals a wicked wound to the bandit leader, the man still stands, the fight still in him.

One of the bandits near Zirat attacks him again, but his swing fails to cause any hurt to the former arena champion as he steps toward the north. Zirat swings his spiked chain again and smashes it into the nearest bandit, but fails to drop him.

Gor, still fighting in an eerie silence, swings his pick with all of his strength, and plants the weapon squarely between his opponent’s eyes. The bandits head explodes in a shower of blood, and a slight smile finds its way onto Gor’s face.

His face quickly draining of blood, Aeron moves with Zirat and attempts to keep Zirat between the cleric and the enemies. "Pelor..." Aeron mumbles between gritted teeth while he again neglects himself to heal Zirat. Again, the worst of Zirat’s wounds heal as Pelor’s strength flows through his prophet and into the mighty warrior.

Jinx squeals and points at the bandit leader, "It's HIM! Hit him! Hit him!" Moving up the stairs 15 feet and drawing his dagger as he goes, Jinx pokes at Bauble to get the cat out of his riding pouch, then aims and flings his dagger at the bandit leader. In his excitement, though, Jinx acts too quickly, and his dagger flies wide, clattering against the wall on the far side of the room.

Deren grins as he drops one of the Bandits and then turns to what he perceives as the greatest threat: the Bandit Leader. Deren, upon seeing Merrick striking the bandit leader but failing to drop him, stalks in on the brigand’s back. Flanking the brigand, Deren drives his dagger into the man’s back, piercing chainmail, flesh and internal organs. Blood flows from the deep wound and the brigand leader staggers, dropping his sword as he collapses to the ground.

The last of the bandits again attacks Zirat, but fails to penetrate his defenses.



Combat Notes

24 – BL: attack vrs. Merrick 11 (failure)
22 – B1: down
20 – B2: attack vrs. Zirat 12 (failure)
20 – Zirat: attack vrs B6  16 (success), damage 7
19 - B4: down
19 – Gor: attack vrs. B7 “20” (success), confirm crit 20 (success), damage 32
17 – Aeron: moves to N8,  spontaneously casts _cure light wounds_ on Zirat (10 points) 
16 – Jinx: attack vrs. BL 6 (failure)
14 - B7: down
13 – Merrick: moves to R15, attack vrs. BL 23 (success), damage 12 
13 – Deren: delays action, moves to P13, attack BL 18 (success), damage 10 (drops BL)
10 - B3 - down
4 - B5 - down
4 - B6 - attack vrs. Zirat 12 (failure)

 Character Summary
Zirat HP: 20/22
Aeron HP: 5/17

Battlemap:


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat, champion of Kord*

Drop your weapon and surrender or taste the wrath of Kord
Shouts the Gladiator to his opponent as he swings the chain in the air, ready to land it on the brigand if necessary 

Intimidate = +2
ready action vs. attack.
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

"Is that good enough for ya?" Deren asks as he turns to Jinx with a wink.  He continues turning until he is facing the remaining bandits.

Deren either moves into flanking position or failing that option, chucks a dagger at the nearest standing enemy, if any are still up by the time his turn comes around.

OOC:
Dagger +4 melee 1d3+2
Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] [-4 to hit because no Precise Shot.]

+2 damage v. humans
+1d6 if able to get Sneak Attack.

If necessary to get into position: Tumble +6


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron steps to remain protected by Zirat.

"Quickly, friends.  Let us keep them alive, if we can.  Questions..."  The winded cleric says nothing more.


----------



## Voadam

If the remaining bandit does not surrender or fall Sir Merrick will maneuver and strike with his glaive.

ooc Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx quickly skitters forward and starts to try to roll the fallen bandit leader over in an effort to get at the brigand's dagger.  With a wink at Deren, Jinx proclaims with a broad smile and a twinkling eye, "This one's got sommat that might interest us--the dagger on his belt glows of magic.  Let's have us a look, shall we?"  His own dagger quite forgotten in the excitement, Jinx puts a shoulder the bandit leader and starts to heave.

Jinx has a Strength of 12, if need be.


----------



## Rhun

The bandits, seeing their leader fall dead to Deren's deceitful backstab, drop their weapons to the ground and fall to their knees. "Please, sor, please. Don't kill us. We was only followin' orders," says the first, begging for mercy. The other brigand nods in agreement. "'Twas the master made us do bad things!"


Meanwhile, Jinx has put his shoulder to the dead bandit leader and rolled him over, to better search him for items of value. Jinx quickly secures his dagger, and smiles as he discovers a heavy pouch of conins as well.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick says to Aeron "*See to your wounds, I will handle the bandits*." He nods severely at the surrendering bandits, bloody glaive in hand. "*Start talking. Tell me of the master and of your band*."

ooc intimidate


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

The big gladiator stands behind Sir Merrick, helping to the knight's intimidating presence


----------



## CanadienneBacon

After absentmindedly depositing the pouches in Bauble's riding pouch, Jinx privately shows the dagger to Deren and examines the blade and pommel for detail.  "Seen one like it before?  Are you one to use such a blade?"  Hefting the dagger for weight, Jinx tests the weapon's balance and craftsmanship.  "Fetch a pretty price on the market, mayhap."

Jinx turns to where Sir Merrick and the towering human gladiator stand.  Addressing Sir Merrick, Jinx holds the dagger aloft and calls out, "We'll likely want to know how the big one came by this blade, as well.  It's imbued with magic--seems a fanciful sort of thing for a mere brigand to carry around.  That, and it looks like he was well paid, too."  Jinx pats his cloak's riding pouch, now fat with coin.


----------



## Rhun

"We're just new recruits," says the first bandit, somewhat relieved that he hasn't yet been smote down by one of the powerful warriors before him. "The master lairs below, but I ain't never seen him. Only Torvan," he gestures at the body of the bandit leader, "was allowed down."


The other bandit continues where the first left off. "We just done a few jobs, and the money was good. The master pays us well, he does."


----------



## Rhun

*Back In Hommelt*

Jebediah Only:

[sblock]
It takes little time for Jebediah to realize that most of the tradesmen in the village work from their homes, where they live with their families. 

The elderly weaver, Emmit, greets you warmly, and is more than happy to talk to you. However, he knows almost nothing about the Temple of Elemental Evil, besides the basic history of the area. He is a newcomer to the area, having moved to Hommlet just two years ago. He reveals no new information to Jebediah, but it seems as though he is honest not hiding things.

Tindar the tailor is a small man, short and thin, who lives by himself. He too knows little about the Temple, having moved to the area only a few months ago. He is more than happy to talk to you, but again, reveals no new information. He appears to be telling the truth.

The traders, Rannos and Gremag, are also quite friendly and talkative. They know only the basic history of the Temple, and thus provide you with no additional information. However, Jebediah is confident that Gremag, at least, knows more than he is telling. He cannot get a good read one way or another on Rannos.

Nira, the moneychanger and jewelry maker, is a quiet, soft-spoken man. Apparently the village has grown significantly over the last decade, as Nira also is a relative newcomer to the village He professes no interest in the history of the area or of anything not related to business, and Jebediah believes him.

The potter, Radker, is too busy to spend any time chatting with you. Even the offer of silver merely causes him to roll his eyes at you and then hastily rush you along on your way as he returns to work.

Keln the brewmaster has resided in the village for a very long time, and in fact, even fought with the forces of good against the Temple of Elemental Evil at the Battle of Emridy Meadows. He speaks with you over a mug of excellent hand-crafted ale, telling you stories of the depredations that the minions of evil inflicted upon the region. Robberies, murders, rapes, etc. He even shows you the finely crafted spear that hangs over his mantle, the spear he used against the gnolls, orcs and evil men of the Temple. He informs you that he has heard whispers of interdicted places beneath the old ruins of the Temple, where even the forces of good dared not go. He also tells you that he suspects many of the survivors of the evil forces may have resettled in Nulb, the small community a day or so travel up the road, near the actual temple site. The place has an evil reputation. He recommends that you be extremely careful in your quest for knowledge regarding the Temple, as there are some things that are best left alone. The man does not seem to hiding anything.

The cabinet maker, Arrod, also provides little useful information. He suggests you speak with the Village Elder about such things, as few of the villagers have any knowledge of the Temple besides the basic history of the region. He does not seem to be hiding anything.

The teamster, Laugo, seems to be a nice enough man, and is happy to speak with you. Although is too is a relative newcomer to the village, he explains to you that he has lost one wagon and team to the bandits in the area. He doesn’t know if it has anything to do with the Temple or not, but the rumors of bandits and such are certainly true. He provides little information on the Temple, but makes a point of telling Jebediah that the traders are not to be trusted. He says nothing further. It seems that he may be hiding something, but he quickly excuses himself, saying he has to get back to work.

The cheesemaker and cowherd is an elderly man by the name of Nim. He spends a few moments chatting with Jebediah, but waves off the rumors of evil in the area. He seems to think that too many people are paranoid, and informs you that he has no doubts that the Temple is destroyed and its forces extinct. He attributes the stories of bandits to the fact that business has been excellent of late, and that brigands always follow where trade is good. You learn nothing new, and Nim seems to be telling the truth as he sees it.

Jebediah finds the blacksmith, Brother Smythe, pounding away furiously at his forge. The short, brawny man speaks with you only briefly, but you discover that he is the assistant to the Druid of the Grove, Jaroo. He suggests that you speak with the Druid for the information that you seek. He then turns back to the forge.

The stonemason is not at home, but Jebediah is told that he can be found overseeing the construction of the new fortifications around Burne and Rufus’ tower. Jebediah tries to seek him out, but the man is nowhere to be found. The workers all claim that he was here a short time ago.

The carpenter, Yentum, is another newcomer to the village. He too has nothing worthwhile to relate to Jebediah. He simply goes about his work, and doesn’t take too much stock in the rumors of evil in the area. He seems to be telling the truth.

The wheel/wainwright is a middle aged man named Jasc. He doesn’t impart much information about the Temple, but says if there is any evil in the village it is that no-good Druid of the Grove. Jasc seems to believe the man is practicing evil arts, and holds many of the village folk under some mystic charm. While he seems to be telling the truth, Jebediah also detects the smell of alcohol on the man’s breath.

The last person on Jebediah’s list for the day is Marty the Leatherworker, who again knows little of the Temple besides the local history. He did live in the village during the time when the Temple held sway, though, and can speak on the vileness and despicable acts that the Temple folk inflicted upon the innocent. Although he doesn’t know much about the rumors of evil, he claims that one night, just a few weeks ago, that he saw a demon on the outskirts of town. He claims that it was a huge, hairy looking beast, twice the size of a man, with large twisted horns and long serpent-like tail, wielding a large axe. He says he reported it to the village elder, but when some of the militia investigated, they found nothing. Marty appears to be telling the truth, and doesn’t seem to be hiding anything.

Upon returning to Burne, and showing him the King’s writ, the mage seems most interested in helping Jebediah. Although Burne is an agent of the Viscount of Verbobonc, and not the King of Furyondy, the two good realms are closely allied. He agrees to provide you with two men-at-arms to protect you while you are in the village.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I suggest we return to the village and bring them with us, I can't proceed without proper equipment, beside it ...
he taps on his armor and turns to the others
we can't deny Jebediah from this "fun"


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pauses as he hears the bandits' proclamation of surrender.  He frowns as he inspects the bandits one by one.  He moves to put them all under his view as is expecting one of them to be faking his wounds.  "How do we know they're telling the truth?" he asks, "Lying to us in an attempt to spare their lives?"  He pauses for a second and looks at the Bandit Leader.  "No, he's the one we want to question.  Who's good at bandaging wounds?  Aeron?"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron pulls off a gauntlet and wipes his soaking face.  He then looks at the bandits.  "Oh, I thought you said you were...  Yes."

The cleric of Pelor then checks all of the unconscious men, starting with the leader, to try to keep them from dying.  Aeron's face is set as stone as he works.

[size=-2]OOC: Heal +8; dropping orisons for cure minor wounds if necessary to stop blood flow.  Merely stablizing those unconscious, rather than waking them.[/size]


----------



## Rhun

Aeron does what he can to try to save any of the other bandits, but unfortunately, they are all beyond his power. Your party was simply too effective at eliminating your opponents. 

Deren and Jinx follow along behind the priest, collecting what valuables they can from the dead men. A short while later they have added more coins and a couple of gemstones to the loot already found upon the leader's corpse.


*OOC:

Loot found:
19 pp
37 gp
60 sp
55 cp
2 moonstones
Magic dagger

Experience:
540 each

*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Deren and Jinx follow along behind the priest, collecting what valuables they can from the dead men.




OOC:  Jinx was interested in the dagger and, feeling brave, flipped over the dead or dying leader to get the weapon.  I don't think, though, that Jinx would pilfer valuables off the other dead brigands...at least not in view of others.

Adding the hefty pouches of coins he'd taken off the brigand leader to the pile of coins and item pilfered from the other dead, Jinx continues to hold the dagger aloft both in examination of the blade's detail and in question to the captured brigands who survived the battle.


----------



## Voadam

"*We will dump the bodies in the marsh*." Sir Merrick says then points to the leader. "*Except for that one who has more answers lying in his skull. Priests can wring secrets from the dead. And compel it from the living*." He turns back to the prisoners. "*Start hauling the other bodies to the marsh, and do not make a run for it or I will cut you down. "When that is done you will carry Tovan back with us between the two of you, and then answer my questions more fully. Now move*."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren blinks when he hears that the Bandit Leader is totally dead.  "Oh," he says.  "I guess there's not much point in asking him questions at the moment then, is there?"

As the others began grabbing the bodies, Deren hurries to B7.  "Hold on a second!"  He grabs his daggers and wipes them off on the bandit's clothes and then lets the prisoners get back to work.

"At least we'll be going the dry route, eh Jinx?" he says as he approaches the Gnome.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx scoops up a spitting and hissing Bauble and roughly deposits the cat back into its riding pouch in his cloak.  Darting to retrieve his misthrown dagger from along the far wall and replace the blade safely back in its belt sheath, Jinx rejoins the others.  "Better that than the swim.  Shall we retrieve the item I buried?  I'd not want to go alone...there may be patrols outside this shambles of a moathouse."

After a moment's indecision, Jinx sees that no one is interested at the moment in the new dagger and so stores the dagger inside his backpack.  Shivering with disgust at Sir Merrick's suggestion that the bandits' bodies by summarily dumped in the marsh, Jinx adjusts his mental opinion of the nobleman and makes a note not to swim in the surrounding waters a second time.  _So this bandy group's no better, really, than what we know of the Nine Fingers back in the Free City.  A noble title's not worth much toward character and counts for naught in the heat of battle.  A blade's a blade and death's death, and she comes to us all in the end._  Jinx scuttles after the others and follows everyone out of the moathouse.


----------



## Dichotomy

As Aeron checked each of the fallen enemies, he stopped for a small prayer for each as he found them dead.

The cleric joins the rest of the group after Merrick has given his orders.  "I don't mean to be argumentative, but you may wish to consider the consequences of what has just happened.  There are other members of this group within this place.  They will know quite soon what has happened, if they do not already.  We may be followed.  Those that remain may strike somewhere in retribution.  Perhaps they will simply eliminate any evidence of their intent or doings and vanish.  Of course, we don't know.  However, we might have...

"In any event, I doubt that I am fit to continue.  I have nearly no remaining ability to heal our wounds.  Bring that one," Aeron points to the dead leader, "if you wish.  However, speaking to the dead is not as simple as speaking to the living.  We may know too little about these bandits for the clergy to use their resources free of charge.  That need might have been avoided..."


----------



## Voadam

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> As Aeron checked each of the fallen enemies, he stopped for a small prayer for each as he found them dead.
> 
> The cleric joins the rest of the group after Merrick has given his orders.  "I don't mean to be argumentative, but you may wish to consider the consequences of what has just happened.  There are other members of this group within this place.  They will know quite soon what has happened, if they do not already.  We may be followed.  Those that remain may strike somewhere in retribution.  Perhaps they will simply eliminate any evidence of their intent or doings and vanish.  Of course, we don't know.  However, we might have...
> 
> "In any event, I doubt that I am fit to continue.  I have nearly no remaining ability to heal our wounds.  Bring that one," Aeron points to the dead leader, "if you wish.  However, speaking to the dead is not as simple as speaking to the living.  We may know too little about these bandits for the clergy to use their resources free of charge.  That need might have been avoided..."




"*True, if he had surrendered he would be alive as these two are. He chose evil to the last. Prophet, you know the divine mysteries. What is needed for a priest to speak with the dead? Do we need the body? Will a lock of hair or scrap of his clothing do? Quickly, as you say we do not have time to dally here and there is much to do*." Sir Merrick's eyes do not leave the prisoners.


----------



## Dichotomy

"I do not have the ability to commune with the dead myself, so I am not certain.  We'd best bring the entire body, rather than risk being mistaken."


----------



## Rhun

Within relatively short order, the dead bandits have been dumped in the marsh, and the bandit leader's corpse has been wrapped in old tapestries torn from the walls to make ready for transport. The two prisoners stand ready to carry their former leader from the moathouse and back to Hommlet at your word.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick directs them, his eyes never seeming to leave the two. "*Go*."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren watches the Bandits work with bland eyes.  As they leave the moathouse and just start on their path back to town, Deren pauses and snaps his fingers.  "I'll be right back," he says.  He hurries over to where he hid Jinx's spellbook, grabs it, and returns to the group, handing the book back to the Gnome.

He walks quietly on the trek back to town, watching the sides and rear, just in case.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx brightens when Deren hands him the retrieved spellbook.  "I say, good show!  You have my thanks!"  Stiffling a desire to hug the spellbook, Jinx merely caresses the exterior with a small gnarled hand.  Careful to stay thoroughly away from the corpse, Jinx walks by himself somewhere toward the middle or mid-rear of the bunch.  "And how do you like, pretty Bauble?  Home in time for supper, it's to be hoped!"  The cat, still damp from the swim, glowers from his pocket with slitted green eyes at Jinx.  A low growl and a hiss issue forth.


----------



## Rhun

The trip back to Hommlet takes much less time then your first jaunt along the overgrown trail, as you have already hacked much of the growth out of the way. Within two hours, you find yourself back on the streets of the small village.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

After they return and hand the two brigands o the authorities, unless they have other plans for the brigands … Zirat don't really care about the two brigand's fate.
He'll go to the local smithy and buy banded mail and a decorative steel gladiator helmet for himself.
He'll sell his masterwork studded leather armor in return and add as much money he needs to.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

As the Welcoming Wench comes into view, Jinx sighs audibly and, whistling, picks up his step to reach the inn and tavern all the faster.  "We'll need a safe place to store the items we've recovered.  I dasn't trust the lock on the trunk in my room.  The innkeep may have a suggestion; I'll put a discrete inquiry in with him, as long as no one minds?"   Jinx shoots a questioning look around the others to gauge interest.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He'll go to the local smithy and buy banded mail and a decorative steel gladiator helmet for himself.
> He'll sell his masterwork studded leather armor in return and add as much money he needs to.





The local smith, a short brawny man called "Brother Smythe," explains to you that he has not the skill to do fine armoring. He directs you up the road to Gremag the Trader, who keeps a selection of armor and weapons on hand.

The trader's place is a large building, which seems to stalk supplies and equipment of almost every kind, from farm implements and such to adventuring gear, arms and armor. Gremag is a short slender man with dark, slicked-back hair. Zirat begins to feel greasy just from looking at the weasily man. While he does offer you the expected amount of coin for your masterwork studded leather, the price he is charging for the banded armor seems somewhat high. He is asking three hundred pieces of gold for the suit.


----------



## Dog Moon

"I'd recommend we be wary," Deren says as they approach town.  "It's going to quite obvious that people attacked the moathouse and it won't take much information gathering to determine we're the cause."

Deren goes to the local store to find a couple of bells, some wire, and some cloth.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> The trader's place is a large building, which seems to stalk supplies and equipment of almost every kind, from farm implements and such to adventuring gear, arms and armor. Gremag is a short slender man with dark, slicked-back hair. Zirat begins to feel greasy just from looking at the weasily man. While he does offer you the expected amount of coin for your masterwork studded leather, the price he is charging for the banded armor seems somewhat high. He is asking three hundred pieces of gold for the suit.




You must to be kidding
Zirat replies
do you know who I am, I'm the champion of Chendl's arenas, I know how much a piece of stinking armor is supposed to cost, seeing all kinds of them before my contests ...  
The big gladiator lands his fist on the counter angrily
Now I expect for a fair price or else …

ooc: diplomacy +2


----------



## Dichotomy

As the others take care of their various tasks, Aeron extricates himself from the group to find some sanctuary in his room at the inn.  He takes off his armor, inspects his wounds and binds them as he can, and prays for a bit to calm his soul.

When that is done, he returns to the common room (leaving his armor in his room) and gently sits himself in whatever chair looks least likely to aggrevate his wounds.  He calmly waits for his companions to return so the "interview" can commence.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren goes to the local store to find a couple of bells, some wire, and some cloth.





Deren easily finds what he is looking for, and it only costs him a few coppers for the needed supplies.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> You must to be kidding
> Zirat replies
> do you know who I am, I'm the champion of Chendl's arenas, I know how much a piece of stinking armor is supposed to cost, seeing all kinds of them before my contests ...
> The big gladiator lands his fist on the counter angrily
> Now I expect for a fair price or else …





"Calm, my large friend," says the trader. "You must realize, of course, that being so far from a major population center, we are forced to pay additional freight expenses on all of the items we carry. But perhaps we can come to an arrangement. I could go as low as say two hundred and seventy. I'll be taking a loss, but you are the champion of Chendl's arenas, after all..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx enters the Welcoming Wench and locates the barkeep.  Seating himself at the bar and beckoning for a mug of simple ale, Jinx motions for the innkeeper's audience.  In a quiet voice, Jinx inquires, "I'm in need of somewhere safe, somewhere _secure_ to stash a few belongings...out of the public eye, if you take my meaning.  Where do folk around here store their valuables, if storing is needed outside of the home?  Have you a safebox in the inn proper?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Items purchased, Deren then returns to the Welcome Wench inn and orders some food as he waits as well for the 'interviews' and the chance to discuss tactics.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Calm, my large friend," says the trader. "You must realize, of course, that being so far from a major population center, we are forced to pay additional freight expenses on all of the items we carry. But perhaps we can come to an arrangement. I could go as low as say two hundred and seventy. I'll be taking a loss, but you are the champion of Chendl's arenas, after all..."




Oh.. OK, I'll settle on 270, but be sure I'll return if I'll find any defects
Zirat says in intimidating voice and hands the trader the money, he inspects the mail closely and return to the inn to try it on, he'll join Aeron downstairs for a meal afterwards.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Entering the Welcome Wench Jebediah goes over to see the innkeeper, "Is everything in order for this afternoons interviews" following the Innkeeper to the private room he sits done and motions for Thomas to stand guard outside. "Show them in Thomas one at a time if you please"

~~~~

OOC: Sorry about the delay I lost track of the thread and last time I checked you were all still slaughtering bandits.   Jebediah will conduct an interview with anyone who is interested in the job offer, he will ask the usual questions as well as trying to determine if they know anything about the Temple (Inquisitor feat).

Rhun: I don't suppose you have any of the information Jebediah learn't through his question the locals, all I can remember is that he was warned not to trust the traders and that one of the local farmers seemed a bit suspect, and finally he would have pumped the Wizard Lord for any and all info regarding the Temple, symbols , it's members, clothing they wore etc.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Entering the Welcome Wench Jebediah goes over to see the innkeeper, "Is everything in order for this afternoons interviews" following the Innkeeper to the private room he sits done and motions for Thomas to stand guard outside. "Show them in Thomas one at a time if you please"




"Everything is in order, Lord Krane," says Ostler, showing Jebediah to a large, well-furnished private room. "I've set out flagons of cool water and ale, and platters of warm bread, meats and cheese. Should you and your guests require anything else, please let me know." With that, Ostler excuses himself to go back to work behind the bar.



OOC: It appears that, in addition to your companions, only five others have expressed interest in your interviews...more to follow shortly.

Also, I reposted Jebediah's investigation thread somewhere above...Post #18


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Jinx enters the Welcoming Wench and locates the barkeep.  Seating himself at the bar and beckoning for a mug of simple ale, Jinx motions for the innkeeper's audience.  In a quiet voice, Jinx inquires, "I'm in need of somewhere safe, somewhere _secure_ to stash a few belongings...out of the public eye, if you take my meaning.  Where do folk around here store their valuables, if storing is needed outside of the home?  Have you a safebox in the inn proper?"





"Ah, good master gnome, so good to see you." Ostler quickly brings Jinx a mug of foamy dark ale. He listens closely to Jinx's inquiry, nodding his head as he does so. "I do keep a small strongbox in the cellar, though I am afraid it will only serve for fairly small items. If you truly desire secure storage, I recommend speaking with Melubb the Moneychanger to the north of here. He rents safebox space in his strongroom, and his shop is guarded by a veteran man-at-arms and dogs."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx quaffs a goodly swallow of the proffered ale, the places coins on the table to pay.  Adding an extra coin to his payment, Jinx winks at Ostler.  "Many thanks." Hopping down off the bar stool and ignoring the growls of Bauble, Jinx saunters over to where Deren sits inside the Wench.  "The ostler recommends a bloke by the name of 'Melubb the Moneychanger' as being just the man we might want to seek out for the safe storage of personal effects.  Says his shop is just north of here and a storage can be rented out in his strongroom, held under lock and guard by a man-at-arms and some dogs."  Setting his mug of ale down upon the wooden table, Jinx continues, "Plain as day, I don't think highly of moneylenders in general--nasty lot they tend to be, greedy and merciless, but if we're truly in want we may wish to consider it."  The gnome's eyes betray distaste and a brief flash of grief at the mention of moneylending, but soon enough this passes and Jinx brightens as he downs the remainder of his ale.

How much is ale again?  Sorry.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren frowns as Jinx mentions the moneylender.  "I've never trusted strangers with my money," he says.  "With what little we have at the moment though, I don't think a moneylender is necessary yet."

Deren returns to his food, eating somewhat lazily as time slowly passes by.  He is used to these moments of waiting and thinks little of it, chatting with Jinx if the Gnome is willing.  Still, he keeps his eyes on the patrons of the Wench and attempts to determine if any are suspicious in any way.  Maybe he is a little paranoid, but he liked to think of it as being careful.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"'Twarn't the money.  It was this."   Jinx removes the dagger he took from the bandit leader and places the sheathed weapon as discretely and non-chalantly as possible on the table.  "Worth a pretty penny, I should think.  Were it mine, I'd not want to part with it, but it rightfully belongs to all of us now...at least 'til it's decided otherwise."  Jinx leans in and whispers, "And, by the look of his fury, I'd rather not assume it mine without the blessing of 'Our Lord Sir Merrick,' if you take my meaning.  Him and that gladiator...look about ready to peel your skin off as soon's look at you!"


----------



## Dichotomy

When Zirat joins Aeron waiting in the common room of the inn, the cleric remains silent for a long time.  After a bit, Aeron turns to Zirat, looks him up and down and says, "New armor?  Let us hope it will make my healing less necessary.  Please excuse me."  Wincing from the pain of his wounds, the cleric stands and approaches Deren and Jinx.

"Might I join you?  Forgive my bluntness, but I daresay that you two will make better company," Aeron says in a low tone.  "I'm concerned about what happened today.  Do either of you know anything I don't about this moathouse, or do we need to wait for our 'interview' with our friend to learn anything new?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren opens his mouth to respond, but quickly closes it as Aeron approaches.  Although not one of the two previously spoke of by Jinx, Deren feels it best not to mention things with other members of the group within hearing range.

Deren motions for a chair, offering Aeron the chance to join them.  After Aeron speaks, Deren shakes his head unknowingly.  "I don't know any more about it than you do," he says.  "I think we need to wait, though I doubt he will know much more about the moathouse than what we know.  Those with the correct knowledge will no doubt keep their lips sealed.  Those without that knowledge will feed us rumors and miscellaneous information which may or may not be accurate."  Deren sighs in frustration.  "Apparently I shouldn't have hit their leader quite so hard.  He should know information that we don't have.  I guess we'll have to return and see who else we can wring informatin from , eh?"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron takes a seat, wincing again as he does so.  "It was not your fault that you used what force was necessary.  Of course, if our more... martial friends had not run in charging, perhaps it would not have been necessary.  We might yet be able to coax the faithful of St. Cuthbert to aid us in speaking with the dead, however I am not terribly hopeful in that respect."

The cleric lets out an audible sigh.  "Alas, I fear that we have lost much.  Those that we brought back alive probably know little.  Those that likely were hiding in the moathouse will surely flee before we can return.  But, with Pelor's blessing, a path will open for us."  Aeron looks intently at Deren and Jinx.  "I trust that, should we find such a path, you two can help me steer our more direct companions along it..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Wanting to make his small self helpful, Jinx knocks a gnarled pair of knuckles against the side of his head just above his ear as he thinks.  Comparing what was told to him back in the Free City of this mission against what he saw today at the moathouse, Jinx frowns.

Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +9.  Knowledge (history) +8.

Shrugging but still continuing to think in the back recesses of his mind, the gnome replies to Aeron.  "I've seen worse behavior from bands of street thugs.  But, still, to see it from a knight is a bit disconcerting.  He _is_ a knight, isn't he?  With the 'Sirs' flying left and right, I had him pegged for such."   Jinx turns a bit green and, in an effort to quell his roiling stomach, upends his tankard of ale.  Finding the vessel empty, the gnome frowns at the cup then puts it back on the table.  "It's not the tacital method of approach this day that concerns me as much as the method of...disposal...shall we say."  Jinx's eyes flit nervously around the room.  "I'd hate to swim it again, knowing what we now do about what's left to rot in there.  If you take my meaning."   The wheedling little gnome clasps two hands together and, wringing them, continues.  "The champion of Zirat, now he's a big sort.  Flatten me right into the dust, that one could.  I say, how long have you known one another ere coming here?"  Jinx's eyes glance over the priest's affects, assessing them for worth.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +9.  Knowledge (history) +8.




Jinx:
[sblock]
Jinx' knowledge of architecture tells him that the moathouse was certainly designed to be an easily defendable position, much like a small castle. It is obvious to his trained eye that the place was beseiged and assaulted at some point in the not to distant past, which accounts for the moathouse's current condition. To his best estimate, the moathouse itself was built only twenty or thirty years ago, and has sat destroyed for probably ten years of that time.

Unfortunately, Jinx is not familiar with the actual history of the moathouse.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick comes down and joins Zirat at his meal, engaging him in conversation about the champion's new armor. He seems a bit impatient however and when Thomas comes out he catches the manservant's eye, eager to get this "interview" process over with and share information with Krane. The man was supposed to be good at gathering information and Merrick wanted him to interrogate the prisoners as well as see what he had discovered during the day. As well, knowing there are bandits in the moathouse might lead the man to ask the right questions to elicit more information.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

A trickle of thoughts filter into the forefront of Jinx's head.  In slow, careful tones, obviously thinking out each word, the gnome follows a new tack of conversation.  "In considering it, gentlesir and hobbit, that edifice we encountered today seems a small fortress...a fact which I'm sure hasn't escaped your attention.  I put it's foundation at perhaps 20 or 30 years old; in fact, despite its current condition, which seems to my eye to be the byproduct of a rather severe beseigement and consequent bombarding, the whole building seems fairly new.  It's in a sorry shambles, though...having sat in that marsh in that condition for likely ten or more years."   Jinx pauses thoughtfully.  "I shouldn't wonder that the foundation itself is in poor condition.  Going below, we might find ourselves in the middle of a watery grave, or a cave-in.  Mere speculation, of course."  The little gnome coughs.  "I might like to have spelunking equipment of one variety or another before we return."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

At sight of Sir Merrick, Jinx gets up from the table and removes himself to the bar.  With a nod to Ostler, Jinx inquires, "What of Lord Crane?  Like the others, I'm here for an interview with His Lordship."   Jinx stiffles an inward groan.  "Is he available, and if he is, may we be seen?"


----------



## Dichotomy

Absolutely speechless after Jinx's spout of knowledge, Aeron turns wide eyed toward Deren.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

After Jebediah has conducted interviews with the five interested parties, Thomas approaches the motley group sitting at one large table, looking around the group with hard flat eyes the large manservant speaks in a loud cultured voice "Goodman Ostler has lead me to believe that your group is looking for work, if that is so then Lord Krane is ready to receive you now, please leave your weapons with Goodman Ostler, I'll then conduct you all into the interviewing room"

Assuming that everyone does as suggested Thomas leads the way to the assigned room, after searching everyone throughly for concealed weapons he then lets the group enter the cramp room and closes the door behind him.

~~~~

Looking up from his notes Jebediah smiles warmly at the group, "My friends please be seated I have much to discuss with you" Jebediah then swiftly brings the group up to date with all of the information he's learned so far (as per my character sheet)

"It seems to me that we have a few leads to follow, firstly both Mytch the Miller and Gremag the trader are both high on my suspect list, especially since Laugo the teamster believes that the traders can't be trusted, secondly I was unable to speak to Terjon Chief Cleric of St Cuthbert, Jaroo the Druid, Radker the Potter, and the Stonemason so any of these could also be agents for the Temple, and finally Jasc the wainwright suspects that Jaroo is evil and has bewitched those who follow the old faith, and Marty the leatherworker claims to have seen an a large demon-like creature with twisted horns, a serpentine tail that wields a Greataxe"

"The information from both Jasc and Marty seems to be the most unreliable, but it may pay to check it out further"

"Also I have hopefully ruffled enough feathers that I'm expecting an assassination attempt upon myself tonight, as such Lord Burne has agreed to sneak in two of his guardsmen to watch over me after sundown, so hopefully any agents of the temple will show their hand shortly, but you might want to sleep with your weapons at hand in case Thomas or I require assistance"

OOC: Thomas searches and removes all weapons before allowing anyone to be interviewed by 'Lord Krane', also any info that Jebediah gets from the interviews he also shares with the rest of the group.


----------



## Dichotomy

"You've had a most busy day," Aeron states with appreciation.  "Allow me to tell you about ours."  The cleric of Pelor recounts the transpirings of the day.  While his retelling is clearly meant to be objective, it is also clear that he does not like how things happened at the moathouse.  "In any case, he concludes, "the captives are in custody.  It may be wise for you to speak with them."

"As for your discoveries, first I suggest that you not be overly conclusory about the traders given the teamsters musings.  There could easily be business reasons that might explain any ill will between them.  Certainly do not discount any suspicion of them, but note that there may be ulterior motives at work.

"Second, suspicians of this Jaroo may likely stem from simple religious fervor.  I have great respect for religions, even those other than my own.  However, some zealots do not.  It could be as simple as that.

"Burne is a mage, you say.  Do you know what Rufus does?  Or, perhaps, why they live here?  I don't imagine there is much need for a resident sage in these parts

"Lastly, is this moathouse that we visited the actual Temple of Elemental Evil, or otherwise connected?"

Having given his opnion and asked his questions, Aeron slumps in his chair.  The cleric is clearly not feeling well.


----------



## Voadam

"*You have done well Krane. I now want to know whether our captured bandits came from Nulb and what more they could tell us of that place. There very well may be temple agents or spies in this town, but I doubt they could get an assassination attempt off within one day, so I believe we may be disappointed by a peaceful night's sleep tonight*."

"*However from what our captives said, there are others within the moathouse. The path of duty seems clear. We must return there and deal with whoever is left lairing beneath those ruins. Any we are able to capture alive may be able to inform us more. Once the prophet is reimbued with divine power at the dawn and presuming no attacks during the night I suggest we return to the Moathouse ruins straight away. They may have fled or remained and fortified, but even if they fled I doubt they could erase all their traces and we may frind some clues therein*."


----------



## Rhun

*Jebediah:*

Interviews:

[sblock]
Thomas quickly ushers in the first of the interviews, and Jebediah gets to work asking his questions and such. There are five adventurer types that show up to express their interest:

*Spugnois:* Spugnois appears to be a mage of some sort, though he tells you that he is a scholar interested only in studying magical writings and such. He has come to the area to search for old scrolls and books, as he had heard rumors that there were many rare magics used by the Temple in its heyday. He claims that he has learned that a Wizard inhabited the ruined Moathouse outside of the village, and that he is planning on searching it soon. He appears to be telling the truth.

*Zert:* Zert is a well-built warrior type, clad in scale armor. He claims to know nothing of the Temple, and says that he is simply looking for work as a man-at-arms. He says that he is a veteran of many wars and such that have been fought over the last decade, and has always worked as a mercenary of sorts. Jebediah can tell that this man is outright lying, and that he knows much more about the Temple than he is letting on.

*Kobort:* Companion of Turuko (below), Kobort is a huge, lumbering warrior in banded armor. He knows little of the Temple beyond simple rumors, and he and his companion are simply looking for work. He doesn’t appear to be lying, although he answers many of your questions by telling you to speak with Turuko, who would know more about that sort of thing.

*Turuko:* A short, slim man of Baklunish origin, Turuko dresses in simple robes. He professes no love of combat, but says that it is how he and his companion Kobort have made their living. They had come to Hommlet upon hearing rumors of bandits and such in the area, hoping to find work as guards or mercenaries. He can tell you only the basic background of the Temple, although he hints that he may know more. However, he says that it is unwise to speak of such subjects until you know who you can and can’t trust. He appears to be telling the truth in his statements.

*Elmo:* Elmo is a tall and well-built man dressed in dirty leathers, with greasy brown locks and dull eyes. He smells of alcohol, and by the way he staggers upon entering the room, Jebediah has a suspicion that he may already be drunk. His speech is slow and halting, and he gives the impression of lacking somewhat in intelligence. Elmo claims to be a mercenary looking for work, and explains that he has lived in Hommlet his whole life. When questioned about the Temple, he tells Jebediah that much evil still lurks in the Temple ruins, and that if you are truly interested in the history of the place, you should investigate the ruins themselves. He warns you that none have ever returned from exploring the remains of the place, though, and that you should be extremely careful. After the interview ends, Jebediah is stuck with the impression that the man is much more intelligent then he is letting on, and that the drinking is possibly a ruse of some type.



If you would have asked these folk any other specific questions and such, let me know and I will provide the answers.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Champion of kord*

Trying to lower Jebediah's worry about assassination, the gladiator turns to the historian, and tap on his new armor
Don't worry lad, you are surrounded with good, armored, skilled, courageous and heroic friends.
he turns to the others
As for the moathouse, If there are more scums over there. 
We'll deal with them tomorrow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx melds in the far wall of the room and quietly listens to all said with keen interest, his gnommish mind working to chew at the fragments of information presented on all sides.  As Jebediah relates the information he learned from Burne, Jinx's dark eyes shine with interest.  Removing the dagger taken from the bandit leader and examining the blade and hilt yet again, Jinx looks at the weapon with new interest and an eye for the occult.

Knowledge (arcana) +9.  Is there anything particular about the dagger that would indicate it is associated with fire, water, air, or earth?

Frowning in thought at the dagger, Jinx looks up.  _Those men today at the moathouse...they wore black, did they not?_  Jinx silently racks his memory to recall whether there was perhaps anything noteworthy regarding the bandits' manner of dress.  

Trying to recall whether they all wore black or if they wore other colors, and whether this now seems important or if it particularly stands out in memory.


----------



## Rhun

Jinx:
[sblock]
The dagger appears to be just a very fine steel dagger, sharp and extremely well balanced. The hilt is wrapped in black leather for grip, but the blade does not bear any types of marks or symbols.

You can recall that the bandits all wore studded leather armor of black coloration, and that their leader wore a black tabbard over his chainmail. You don't recall their garments bearing any other markings or distinctive symbols.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx keeps mum and stays to the back of the room, behind the others.  Privately deciding to himself that should the opportunity present itself, he'd like to have a second look at the captives and their effects, Jinx carefully re-stashes the steel dagger and continues to pay attention to everything said by the others.  All the while, Jinx's beady eyes flit from person to person, taking stock of everyone's belongings...his sight lingering on items of obvious worth or gaudiness.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Trying to lower Jebediah's worry about assassination, the gladiator turns to the historian, and tap on his new armor
> Don't worry lad, you are surrounded with good, armored, skilled, courageous and heroic friends.
> he turns to the others
> As for the moathouse, If there are more scums over there.
> We'll deal with them tomorrow.



Looking up at the big man Jebediah begins speaking with a wry smile on his handsome face "You misunderstand me Zirat, I'm not concerned about being assassinated, I'll be concerned if _no one_ try to assassinate me, as that would mean that all of my efforts have been wasted."

"But as you say, I won't be sleeping alone tonight, even if I don't have any visitors, I'm sure if I continue to snoop around someone will pay me a visit sooner than later" looking around Jebediah meets eye contact with his fellow adventurers

"Now regarding this moathouse, I believe that it was an outpost of the Temple in it's heyday, so those 'bandits' you discovered will be working either directly or indirectly for the Temple, as such I think I'll have to hire a 'likely' group of adventurers to help me explore the underground ruins" 

"Also I have a few leads from my interviews today, I believe that Zert, a fellow patron of the welcome wench, knows much more than he's letting on, infact I'd be surprised if he wasn't an agent for the Temple, as such tomorrow I will contact him and hire him to help explore the moathouse, once we have him out of town, we can surprise and overwhelm him, then we can have a little heart to heart conversation with out dear friend Zert" 

"So to begin with we'll have to keep up the masquerade, when I call a stop for lunch at around 3 PM we'll make our move against him, also I'll be playing the part of a foolish lord, so don't expect to get underway before lunchtime, also I'll make arrangements with Lord Burne for us to have access to some private holding cells, that way we can store anyone of interest we find"

Looking around to see if there is anything else to add, if not Jebediah composes a message for Zert and hands it to Thomas to get it delivered, after ordering a dinner to be served in his room Jebediah retires for the evening.

Letter to Zert:[sblock]
My dear friend Zert, I have need of your services to aid me in my investigation into the history and ruins of this 'Temple of Evil', please be ready to leave at first light. 

Also as discussed previously you will be paid a retainer of 20gp per day as well as getting a 5% share of any items that are found.

Yours Sincerely

Lord Jebediah Krane[/sblock]

OOC: Jebediah makes discreet enquires as to where Zert is sleeping, also before entering his room he sends in Thomas to check the room to make sure everything is safe. Then two hours after dark Jebediah lowers a rope out of his window to allow the two soldiers to discreetly enter his room.  BTW lets assume that Jebediah and Lord Burne agreed on using a catch phrase so that Jebediah knows that the soldiers are genuine.


----------



## Rhun

It only takes Jebediah a few moments of time and a few whispered words to Goodman Gundigoot to find out the Zert is sleeping at the Inn of the Welcome Wench, just down the hall from Krane's own room.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Seeing the 'interview' wind down, Jinx siddles up to Aeron and Deren.  "I should like to hold audience with our captives on the morn.  Something about their manner of dress stuck out and I think perhaps we'd do well to pay them a visit come tomorrow.  Where have the two brigands been stowed?  That, and I do foresee the need for a grappling hook and some extra lengths of rope and other climbing accoutrement.  If there's ample coin available, I'd like some of it for a few supplies.  Young Jebediah here seems to content enough to play the role of the fop nobleman, so what with leaving at midday, I should think we'll have time on our hands in the morning.  You two up for this sort of thing in the morning?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Seeing the 'interview' wind down, Jinx siddles up to Aeron and Deren.  "I should like to hold audience with our captives on the morn.  Something about their manner of dress stuck out and I think perhaps we'd do well to pay them a visit come tomorrow.  Where have the two brigands been stowed?  That, and I do foresee the need for a grappling hook and some extra lengths of rope and other climbing accoutrement.  If there's ample coin available, I'd like some of it for a few supplies.  Young Jebediah here seems to content enough to play the role of the fop nobleman, so what with leaving at midday, I should think we'll have time on our hands in the morning.  You two up for this sort of thing in the morning?"



"Where have you stowed the bandits?" 

"Once I speak to Lord Burne on the morrow, I'll see if we can't get them moved to a secure private location, that may we can keep any who we come across who we believe are in league with the Temple"


----------



## Dichotomy

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Seeing the 'interview' wind down, Jinx siddles up to Aeron and Deren.  "I should like to hold audience with our captives on the morn.  Something about their manner of dress stuck out and I think perhaps we'd do well to pay them a visit come tomorrow.  Where have the two brigands been stowed?  That, and I do foresee the need for a grappling hook and some extra lengths of rope and other climbing accoutrement.  If there's ample coin available, I'd like some of it for a few supplies.  Young Jebediah here seems to content enough to play the role of the fop nobleman, so what with leaving at midday, I should think we'll have time on our hands in the morning.  You two up for this sort of thing in the morning?"



Aeron replies, "I am."  The cleric waits a moment to see if he is needed for anything else.  If not, he leaves to head to the church of St. Cuthbert to see about some healing, since it seems likely he won't have the luxury of using his own spells for that purpose on the morrow.


----------



## Voadam

"*I will see about getting rooms close to yours then so we will be in place in case your gambit pays off tonight and you have assassins. The agents may have to send to Nulb or the temple itself for assassins though so we will see if anything transpires tonight*."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren smiles slightly after Jinx speaks and several others chime in that they're willing to go along.  "Sounds like it will be a party," he says.  "Lacking anything to do in the morning, I'm game.  Also, depending on if I have time, maybe I'll check out Jaroo the Druid.  The Old Faith might be similar to what I believe in, so he may be more willing to see me."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx nods heartily at the others.  Scratching the top of his ear with a yellowed nail at the end of a gnarled finger, the gnome shuffles out of the room, nattering all the while at his white cat.  "Now then, Master Bauble.  A bath, I should think...no, don't growl at me like that.  Your fur's gone all matted after that dip in the moat and I dare say you don't need to be licking that filth off your own fur.  A bowl of cream for supper, perhaps?  And then bed, my pretty.  There's a nice puss..."  Jinx extends a hand into the cat's riding pocket to pet the evil-eyed creature but, for the upteenth time this day, hastily jerks his fingers free.  With a yowling growl, the cat jumps from Jinx's pocket and darts away down the hall to be rid of his gnommish master.  Jinx, left to hurry after Bauble, calls out in wheedling tones, "Bauble, now don't run off.  Be a good pusskins, my pretty...Bauble?  Bauble?  Blast it!  Bauble!"   

Jinx is heading to bed, hopefully in a room as far away from Jebediah's as is possible.  Jinx will try to brush his clothing clean, will sort through his miscellaneous gear to make sure everything is in order and dry, and will then repack his belongings in his backpack.  Jinx will place his spellbook and the dagger taken from the bandit leader next to him in bed while he sleeps.  If possible, Jinx will take his supper in his room, along with a bowl of cream for the cat.  If nothing happens during the night to disturb his rest, Jinx will wake early in the morning and will prepare spells for the day.


----------



## Rhun

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Aeron replies, "I am."  The cleric waits a moment to see if he is needed for anything else.  If not, he leaves to head to the church of St. Cuthbert to see about some healing, since it seems likely he won't have the luxury of using his own spells for that purpose on the morrow.





Aeron:

[sblock]
The trip to the Church of St. Cuthbert is only a few minutes walk away, but each step pains the Last Prophet of Caria. When Calmert, the lesser priest of the church sees the extent of your wounds, he quickly has you take a seat and goes to work, praying to Cuthbert to bestow his healing upon you.

Within a few moments, Aeron finds himself completely healed. Calmert says little, but moves toward the donation box and taps it expectantly.


OOC: Calmert casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ upon Aeron, healing him back to 17 hp.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

While Aeron is away at the Church of St. Cuthbert, the rest of you finish your meals and such and begin to head off to bed. All of your rooms are located on the Wench's second floor, and all are fairly close to one another.


OOC: I'll get a map of the inn posted this weekend, with a layout of where your rooms are located.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Champion of Kord.*

Zirat prepares for tomorrow, putting is brand new armor on the wooden chair, his spiked chain on the floor. He close the window and bar the door.
After what he heard from Jebediah he is slightly concerned
His spiked Gauntlet however is under the bed, for easy access


----------



## Dichotomy

Rhun said:
			
		

> Aeron:
> 
> [sblock]
> The trip to the Church of St. Cuthbert is only a few minutes walk away, but each step pains the Last Prophet of Caria. When Calmert, the lesser priest of the church sees the extent of your wounds, he quickly has you take a seat and goes to work, praying to Cuthbert to bestow his healing upon you.
> 
> Within a few moments, Aeron finds himself completely healed. Calmert says little, but moves toward the donation box and taps it expectantly.
> 
> 
> [/color=blue]OOC: Calmert casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ upon Aeron, healing him back to 17 hp.[/color]
> 
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun]Aeron offers a heartfelt thanks to Calmert.  He then offers what he can for the donation box.  The cleric then spends a goodly amount of time offering his own prayers of thanks to St. Cuthbert.  Bidding Calmert a good evening, he returns to the inn to rest for the morrow.

[size=-2]OOC: I'm not certain how much of a donation Aeron would think appropriate.  He currently has 47 gp, 3 sp, 5 cp.  He will donate whatever you think would be acceptable.  If the amount is not enough, Aeron will give all of it, beg Calmert's forgiveness, and pledge to give more as soon as he can.[/size][/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren waits until the others are in their rooms before going to his.  Once inside, he checks his room thoroughly to make sure no one is hiding inside.  He then puts up a chair against the door and uses the wire and bells to booby trap the door and window such that if either is opened, the bells will wake him up.  He dislikes this business about purposefully sending assassins after Jeb and wants to make sure that he is safe in case the assassins decide to go after more people than just the main target.

He doesn't expect anyone to be targeted this night, but he believes it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeron:*

[sblock]
OOC: Well, normal cost per the DMG would be 60 gold, but seeing as you were injured fighting bandits that have been plaguing the town, let's just say half that would be an appropriate donation. So 30 gold? Does that sound fair?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Inn of the Welcome Wench, Second Floor*

OOC: The below is for the second floor of the Inn, where your rooms are located. EDIT: Updated to show Zert's Room.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> OOC: The below is for the second floor of the Inn, where your rooms are located.



OOC: Could you also highlight what room Zert is in, thanks.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick retires to his room glaive nearby and ready for action if need be.


----------



## Rhun

*Morning, day 3*

The night passes quietly and without event. Though most of you take measures to ward your rooms against any mischief, it appears to be an unwarranted gesture. You sleep well in the Welcome Wench's soft beds and warm rooms, and the smell of crisp bacon and warm bread rouse you from your comfortable rest.


Jebediah:
[sblock]
Although no one attempted to gain access to your suite, upon waking and opening the door you note a strange sight: someone has scribed the symbols for the four elemental evils upon your door in what appears to be blood. The circle of air is topmost, the square of water to the right, the triangle of earth at the bottom, and the eight-pointed star of fire to the left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

Good morning to you all champs
The gladiator feels fresh, already dressed with his new chainmail when he comes down, he sits, stuff the bread into his mouth and looks like he ready to pay a second visit to the moathouse.

[sblock=ooc] I assume 2 hp cured during the night, now I'm full again [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick rises in the morning and goes to make sure Jebediah was not silently murdered in the night despite their precautions and then proceeds to the breakfast joining Zirat.


----------



## Dichotomy

Before taking any breakfast, or even cleaning himself up, Aeron arises early and heads outside.  The cleric looks for a decent spot where he can see the sun and attends to his morning prayers.

Once that is finished, Aeron returns to his room to freshen up and joins his companions at breakfast.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren awakens feeling refreshed the next morning and appreciative of the fact that there was no trouble the previous night.  "One of these nights," he mutters.  "One of these nights."

He grabs his equipment as he always does and heads downstairs to break his fast and wait for the others.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Lounging in bed after a late night Jebediah orders food to be brought up for Thomas and himself, as Thomas leaves the room he draws Jebediah's attention to the Symbols on the door, walking over to the door Jebediah examines the door and smiles "It seems we've struck a nerve old friend, things are beginning to take shape nicely" running his hand over his bald pate "Be a good chap and clean this up for me, we don't won't to spook anyone after all"

Watching as Thomas leaves Jebediah closes and locks the doors, and waits for Thomas to return, and will only the door once Thomas has knocked in the prescribed manner, sitting down in an armchair Jebediah follows his normal daily regimen of exercise and meditation.

OOC: Lets assume that Jebediah wakes at dawn and lets the two guardsmen back out the window and asks them to relate to Lord Burne his desire to meet with them at 12:00 PM, he then rests in bed until about 8:00 when he sends Thomas down to fetch food for them both.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, having spent a fretful night in his room, wakes feeling not at all rested.  Ignoring the sleeping Bauble, who is curled at the foot of the bed and seems delightedly content and who is completely oblivious to the world, Jinx rubs tiredly at his eyes and sits up in bed with a frown.  Blinking sleep and dreams from his head, Jinx extracts his spellbook from underneath his pillow and sits down to complete his daily study of magic.  Having refreshed himself on the ins and outs of how precisely to hold the scrap of leather to successfully cast mage armor and still confounded by how exactly to weave the symbol and utter the correct incantation for scorching ray, Jinx settles down the familiar routine of mumbling over his spellcraft and then ordering his belongings according to the day's plan.

Jinx prepares (0-lvl) detect magic, detect magic, light, disrupt undead, and (1-lvl)mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, and grease.

His studies complete, Jinx dons his gear then prods the sleeping cat with a wizened finger.  "Wake up, you dreaded ill-mannered inconsiderate beast!"   Bauble rises from his coiled sleeping position at the end of the bed, arches his back to stretch, then pleasantly rubs against Jinx's hand in a friendly good morning.  Jinx, astonished, regards the cat in quiet disbelief before grumbling, "Why, you fickle thing!"   Grabbing Bauble and stuffing the cat unceremoniously into its riding pocket, Jinx quits his room, locks up if possible, then forays downstairs to the common room for tea and rolls.

Joining the others at the breakfast table and quickly downing hot tea, Jinx is quiet until the morning's beverage works its own effect.  "G'morn to you, Deren.  And to you, Priest."  Jinx nods at Aeron, Zirat, and Sir Merrick.  "What of our Lordling friend?"


----------



## Rhun

Ostler Gundigoot approaches your group, bringing another flagon of ale and platter of freshly baked and buttered rolls. " 'Scuse me gents, but I was asked to relay a message to you. Your companion Gor, he left early this morning afore you all woke. Said somethin' about going his own way and seeking out some kin. He asked me to express his apologies for leaving you under the current circumstances."


----------



## Dog Moon

"Good morning," Deren greets Jinx.  He pauses to listen to the Gnome's question and shrugs.  "I haven't seen him this morning.  Must be doing something in his room, preparing for intruders maybe," he suggests without any real basis for that simple theory.

He turns as the Ostler approaches.  "Odd," he says when the Ostler finishes.  Deren waits until the Ostler leaves them before adding: "We've only made one foray into the moathouse and he already leaves.  I wonder if that's something we should be worried about..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I have a feeling we'll meet Gor in the future … with elemental robes
He takes a swig from the mug and a bite from the bacon
So … when are we going leave?
he looks around
and where is Jebediah?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx absorbs the news of Gor's having left in silence.  _Decided better of this folly, then, did he?  Can't blame him there--likely be the death of one of us._  Jinx starts at Zirat's suggestion that Gor abandoned the cause in favor of a more powerful alliance with the bandits.  _Can't say as it weren't tempting for there must surely be manifold secrets to delve underneath that ruin of a moathouse and whoever's down there is likely well-entrenched and comfortable, but seeing how we bested the bandits yesterday, I'm inclined to favor my position with this group.  Hate to cross the gladiator on the wrong side of the sword._  Jinx visibly shakes his head no.  _No, best to stay the course._ 

Rising from the table, Jinx chews the last of his breakfast then says, "I'm for making a quick purchase of some climbing gear and then heading out to have a word with our captives.  Deren, Sir Priest?"   Jinx looks around at the others to see who is willing to come along.

Jinx wants to purchase a grappling hook, 50 feet of silk rope, a small-sized light crossbow, and 10 bolts to match.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron turns to Jinx.  "I'd like to accompany you.  Perhaps you can tell me how you surmised so much about the structure."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Bluff +1.  Jinx will attempt to affect grandiosity.

Jinx eyes the priest with no small amount of caution.  The gnome's hands spread wide in a gesture of exaggerated learnedness.  "In the Free City, there exist buildings of all ages, some built to withstand the trials of war and the ravages of time.  The examples that still stand bear the marks of grace and perseverance; one has only to walk their length and breadth and to touch their course to understand the ways that things are built."   

Jinx pauses then adds at the last, "But me sire and mam owned a brewery in the westerlands, and an old one at that.  I liked to watch the cogs in the gears turn as they ground the harvest to a pulpy mash.  Some of the old brewery's foundation brickwork could be seen down in the cellar near the mill.  The way the walls on the moathouse were crumbled to inward ruin in places spoke to me that someone or something had used a trebuchet to launch boulders at the place from a distance.  That, and with the moat to protect it, firing from a distance would be nearly the only way to bring a building like that down.  Since there wasn't overmuch vegetation growing inside the moathouse, whatever besiegement it suffered couldn't have happened all that long ago."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Earthquake, mud holes?
Zirat suggests to Jinx, takes one last bite and leans back on the chair sated.
I fought in some weird conditions, the variety of arenas across the land and the ideas of the designers that developed them is quite creative.
he daydreams and scratch his head 
mud arena … that was fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Fighting in the mud?  I can think of better forms of entertainment than watching large, hairy men fighting in mud," Deren mutters under his breath.

In a louder voice, Deren says to Jinx, "Sure I'll go with you.  Would give me something to do at any rate."


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Jinx wants to purchase a grappling hook, 50 feet of silk rope, a small-sized light crossbow, and 10 bolts to match.





Jinx, Aeron and Deren all make the short walk to the trader's estabishment. The proprieter, a small, dark, greasy looking man by the name of Gremag greets you warmly, and quickly helps you gather the items that you are looking for.

*OOC: 
Cost for equipment requested:
Light Crossbow - 40 gp
10 bolts - 1 gp
Grappling Hook - 1 gp
50' Silk Rope - 11 gp
*


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Jebediah comes down from his room just before lunchtime dressed in his exceptional quality slightly ornamented black leather armour, sitting down proudly at the head of a large table he waits for the others to join him.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren, having no need to go to the general store himself, waits until Jinx and Aeron are finished.  Then he goes over to where the prisoners are kept in order to ask them a few questions.

Without knowing how cooperative they are, Deren mainly just wants to ask them about the layout of the moathouse [as far as they know, at any rate] and how many others are stationed there.


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Then he goes over to where the prisoners are kept in order to ask them a few questions.
> 
> Without knowing how cooperative they are, Deren mainly just wants to ask them about the layout of the moathouse [as far as they know, at any rate] and how many others are stationed there.






The prisoners are being housed in a solid cell within a sub-level of the stone tower on the eastern side of the village. They are guarded by forces loyal to Burne the Mage and Captain Rufus, who dwell within the tower. 

As Deren is one of those that brought the bandits to justice, he is allowed in to see the bandits, though two vigilant guards remain in the chamber during your visit. 

Asking his initial questions, he discovers that the bandits have never been allowed into the dungeons beneath the moathouse, and thus do not know the layout. The main floor of which they are familiar is mostly just wrecked and ruined chambers, although they do warn you that dangerous animals are known to lair in some of the rooms. For that reason the bandits only used the main chamber and the "black chamber" beyond, where they could bolt the door and rest safely.

Concerning numbers, Deren discovers that there are at least twenty human bandits in the bnad, and several gnolls and bugbears as well.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Jebediah comes down from his room just before lunchtime dressed in his exceptional quality slightly ornamented black leather armour, sitting down proudly at the head of a large table he waits for the others to join him.





Merrick and Zirat are waiting in the common room as Jebediah sits at the long table. Aeron, Jinx and Deren are absent.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Concerning numbers, Deren discovers that there are at least twenty human bandits in the bnad, and several gnolls and bugbears as well.




Including or excluding those we killed/kidnapped?


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Including or excluding those we killed/kidnapped?




Including the ones you already killed/captured.


----------



## Voadam

"*So Zirat, no assassination attempts, when I checked on his door this morning nothing seemed amiss. Looks like we will get the chance to test out your new armor today when we go back.*" Sir Merrick looks confident as he discusses the planned foray.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*ZIrat*

I'm looking forward to try it, Kord will not fail me …
Now, all we need is to wait.
with that, Zirat stand and go to the balcony to enjoy the breeze


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Just let me know when you are ready to proceed. Looks like I will be NPCing Jinx and Aeron, at least for now.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will talk over tactics with Thomas, and a few details about the moathouse with Jebediah to get him up to speed. Once the others return Sir Merrick will ask about what they learned and then prepare to head out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Having finished with the questioning of the prisoners and having asked the two questions he wanted, he returns to the Inn and joins the other.  "It looks like we've killed about a third of the bandits and there are supposedly dangerous animals within the moathouse.  There are also a few bugbears and Gnolls within the moathouse.  Sounds like we should be grateful that the noise didn't attract them all our first foray."


----------



## Rhun

Everyone has returned to the Inn from their various errands and now cluster about Lord Krane's table.


----------



## Voadam

"*I would suggest we adopt hit and run strategies then. Move in, take out a number of bandits and attack beasts then withdraw before their whole force can coordinate a counterattack that would overwhelm us with their numbers. We should stick closer together and hopefully we can catch a few outliers at a time when we might outnumber them.

"We should also expect them to be on guard and have sentries posted*."


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I would suggest we adopt hit and run strategies then. Move in, take out a number of bandits and attack beasts then withdraw before their whole force can coordinate a counterattack that would overwhelm us with their numbers. We should stick closer together and hopefully we can catch a few outliers at a time when we might outnumber them.
> 
> "We should also expect them to be on guard and have sentries posted*."



"That sounds like a sound strategy in principle, the main danger for us will be the bandits ability to resupply themselves with additional soldiers."

OOC: Has Zert joined the group yet, if not Jebediah will send Thomas to make enquiries with the Innkeeper regarding Zerts whereabouts.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I say we move now and travel before dawn.
then hit them on twilight.
Zirat is ready to go


----------



## Rhun

At Thomas' request, Ostler sends a potboy to find Zert. Shortly thereafter, the well-built warrior emerges from the Inn's stairway, his scale armor well polished, with shield on arm and sword and dagger at his belt. He moves toward the group, running his free hand through his close-cropped black hair. He nods to Jebediah as he sits. "Lord Krane," he says by way of greeting. "Quite a motley crew you have assembled here..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sizing the warrior
_I can take him alone._
Zirat thinks to himself
Are we ready to leave lord Jebediah?


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren shrugs.  "I'm ready to go whenever you are,"  he says.  "I don't have anything else which I need to do here."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

So let's move on
With that, the big gladiator stands and goes to grab his belongings from his room.


----------



## Voadam

"*I am called Merrick*." Sir Merrick introduces himself to the new comer. "*I believe you are the last of the 'motley crew' and we are ready to depart then*."


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Assuming everyone is ready to go...*

Everyone gathers their gear and equips themselves for another foray to the ruined moathouse. Merrick and Deren lead the way, while Zirat brings up the rear, keeping a careful eye on the warrior Zert. While travel over the old trail is still somewhat slow, you manage to make much better time than you did on the first trip, since you have already cleared away the worst of the overgrowth and debris. You estimate it will take less than two hours to reach the moathouse this time around...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat walks side by side with lord Jebediah
Do you want to take on Zert now and leave him to the swamp creatures.
Just make a sign  
He whispers as he keeps a closely eye on the warrior


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Instead of heading directly to the Moathouse Jebediah heads first to Lord Burne's tower, after entering and gaining an audience with Lord Burne, Jebediah returns to the group after speaking briefly with him and then heads towards the Moathouse.

Calling a halt to the march an hour into the journey "We will be stopping for a short bite to eat my trustworthy vassals, I find facing the dangers of the unknown much more palatable on a full stomach, Zert my good man I have something of importance I need to discuss with" motioning Zert over Jebediah smiles disarmingly at the well-built warrior. 

As Zert approaches with his full attention on Jebediah, Jebediah runs his hand over his bald pate which signals everyone to action, speaking over the sound of weapons being drawn and levelled at Zert "So my friend tell me about your involvement with the Temple of Elemental Evil, I believe you weren't being _entirely_ truthful with me before"

Rhun: [sblock]Jebediah spoke with Lord Burne and requested that he send a squad of men to follower after the group 30 minutes after they left the tower, the men would then pick up a suspected cultist, Lord Burne would then hold him and question him further at the tower, it was also agreed that Lord Burne's men would use a password to identify themselves to the group[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren walks along the path easily, comfortable with the traveling through the woods.  He wants to continuously look back at the newcomer, suspicious of someone he doesn't know or trust.  However, he knows that constantly staring might tip Zert that something is up, though Deren would have done it whether or not he was suspected of being in league with the villians.

As Jeb moves to the side and distracts him, Deren subtly grabs a pair of throwing knives and as the others grab their weapons, the charade over, he waits patiently, rolling the knife in his right hand across his fingers and then back again, continuously repeating the cycle until he is ready to act.  Even with attention on Zert, Deren makes sure to be cautious and his eyes scan the trees.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I have something to tell you lord ...
Zirat comes closer, when he passes behind Zert he jumps on him and tries to pin him to the ground


----------



## Voadam

Merrick joins the pit champion in diving onto the temple agent, attempting to overbear the suspect to the ground.


----------



## Rhun

You easily surprise the warrior Zert, with Zirat and Merrick leaping upon him before he can draw his weapon. After a few minutes of wrestling, Zirat and Merrick pin the warrior to the ground, and though each receives a few punches for their trouble, nobody is injured in the process.

At Jebediah's words, Zert spits to the side. "I don't know anything about the Temple! Let me go!"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick focuses on keeping him pinned while Lord Krane interrogates him.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> You easily surprise the warrior Zert, with Zirat and Merrick leaping upon him before he can draw his weapon. After a few minutes of wrestling, Zirat and Merrick pin the warrior to the ground, and though each receives a few punches for their trouble, nobody is injured in the process.
> 
> At Jebediah's words, Zert spits to the side. "I don't know anything about the Temple! Let me go!"



"Yet again you lie to me Zert, nevermind, I've organised for some of Lord Burns mens to come and pick you up, with the aid of his magic we'll soon ferret out every ounce of information you possess"

Turning to look at his companions "Strip him down to his underwear and tie him up and gag him, if you please, lets see if he has anything of interest on him, and when we get back to the inn, I suggest we have a look thru his personal possessions"

OOC: [sblock]
Jebediah expends his psionic focus to activate his inquisitor feat, Sense Motive 16 (6 +10 feat) to determine his truthfulness.

So assuming Lord Burnes men arrive in approx 30 and that they give the proper password we'll hand him over to us, and carry on to the Moathouse[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Zert continues to claim that he knows nothing about the Temple, in between a steady stream of swearing and cursing at you, but Jebediah can easily tell that the man is lying.


About a half hour later a group of eight men-at-arms, led by Captain Rufus, appear and offer up the proper password. They quickly take Zert into custody, binding him securely, and tell you that he will be held at Burne's tower for later interrogation.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods at the men at arms as he hands off the prisoner then retrieves his glaive and leads the way back to the moathouse.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Zert continues to claim that he knows nothing about the Temple, in between a steady stream of swearing and cursing at you, but Jebediah can easily tell that the man is lying.
> 
> 
> About a half hour later a group of eight men-at-arms, led by Captain Rufus, appear and offer up the proper password. They quickly take Zert into custody, binding him securely, and tell you that he will be held at Burne's tower for later interrogation.



Greeting the Captain warmly Jebediah gladly hands over the bound Zert, once the guards are gone he turns to his companions "When we get back to town I'll make it known that Zert fell heroically in the line of duty protecting me, if there are any other agents in town, they'll most likely believe that we killed him and come seeking revenge a sudden look of alarm crosses his face.

"That reminds me, I'd better check with Lord Burne about speaking with all of his staff, the last thing we need is a spy in their midst"

Seeing Sir Merrick head off in the direction of the Moathouse Jebediah follows along with the others "This isn't exactly my forte, but shouldn't we be using a scout to ensure we don't get ambushed."

OOC: Rhun what equipment did we find on Zert when we searched him?


----------



## Rhun

It takes you less than another hour to reach the moathouse from the point that you waylaid Zert. All appears to be as you left it yesterday, at least from your vantage point down the road. A strong breeze blows today, carrying with it more of the strange birdcalls and eerie croaking sounds that you had heard the first time you ventured this way.

*OOC: Your group has stopped at the same position you first surveyed the moathouse from during your first visit. There doesn't appear to be any sign of guards.

Zert’s Gear
Scale Mail
Large shield
Longsword
2 Daggers
Light Mace
Backpack with typical adventuring gear
Miscellaneous clothing
20 gp

Map:




Pic:



*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at the group with him.  "Well, it seems incredibly unlikely that our prior foray here went unnoticed.  To whatever extent possible, I think we should send in a scout.  Are any of you up for that?"

From the expression on the cleric's face, it seems likely that he is recalling yesterday's experience without delight.


----------



## Rhun

Jinx scrunches up his face at Aeron's words. "Stealth isn't exactly my thing. And, I don't like the thought of going into that place alone."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren glances at the others and then at Jinx.  "No," he says, "I'm the most stealthy among us, so I guess if we want to send in a scout, that would be me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We are right behind you, scream if necessary.
Replies the Big gladiator while unleashing his spiked chain from her strips


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren frowns at the comment.  He stops and takes a deep breath.  "Well, I guess I'll go in.  Just...try not to be far away if I need help, okay?"

OOC: _Hide +12, Move Silently +11.  Deren will go to the hole on the west side of the fort and hug the wall inside as he closes in on the doorway._


----------



## Rhun

As Deren leaves to scout the moathouse, the rest of the group crouches in the concealment provided by tress and overgrowth, watching as their companions moves away from them.

Deren crosses the narrowest portion of the dirty, muck-choked moat and climbs through the rubble that was once part of the moathouse' western wall. Keeping in the shadows of the wall to the north, and trying his best to stay hidden behind the various chunks and piles of debris that litter the courtyard, the halfling makes his way toward the steps leading to the interior building.

Climbing a couple of steps to give himself a view into what was once the greatchamber (where you fought the bandits the previous day), Deren pauses to survey the scene before him.


Deren:
[sblock]
All looks to be as you left it within the chamber ahead. The room appears to be empty, besides the rubble, debris and the blood still staining the floor from your previous battle.

Despite the emptyness, Deren has the odd feeling that someone or something is watching him.

*OOC: Deren is at L14 on the map.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pauses and attempts to figure out where he might be watched from.  _'Careful, careful,'_ he mouths silently to himself.  _'If I back out now, I might as well have not begun scouting in the first place.'_  He takes several additional steps forward towards the room.

OOC: _Listen +6, Spot +1.  Deren moves to position M13 and peers into the room, first locating the other exits/entrances into the room._


----------



## Rhun

Deren moves forward some, enough so that he can peer into the chamber before him and note all of the exits. Although Deren sees nothing and all is quiet, he still can't shake the feeling that something is watching him.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren hesitates, hating that feeling of someone watching him, but continues forward anyway.  He moves to M11 and peeks around the corner.


----------



## Rhun

Deren peers down the hallway, but sees nothing other than several closed doors. He hears a slight scratching sound coming from the archway to the north.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren darts across the hall and quietly moves over to the arch.  Nervous, he peeks around this corner as well.

OOC: _At M7._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Champion of Kord*

Let's proceed to the gate and take a peek to the yard
Zirat suggests.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at Zirat with an openly dumbfounded expression on his face.  "Do you understand the reason for sending in a scout?  I think we should give Deren a bit more time.  He's not been gone that long."


----------



## Rhun

Deren peers through the archway into a narrow room that appears to have once been a pantry. Rotting wooden shelves still hold sacks of moldering foodstuffs and cobwebbed jugs and bottles. The room continues around the corner out of Deren's sight. A rather large rat is gnawing and clawing at one of the sacks, and seems to be the cause of the scratching nosies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Careful not to bother the rat, but cautious if it makes any funny moves, Deren steps into the narrow room and moves to the corner where he pauses for a moment before looking around the corner.  _'Why did I have to be the scout?'_ he wonders briefly before clearing his mind of thoughts.


----------



## Rhun

The rat scarcely casts a glance at Deren as he moves further into the chamber, intent as it is on raiding what appears to be a sack of moldy grain. Pausing for a moment, the halfling then slowly looks around the corner.

Deren:
[sblock]
The light is dim, but Deren can clearly make out a stairway leading down into darkness. There is no light, movement or even noise coming from the stairway.

A moment later, though, Deren hears a heavy footstep just outside of the archway, and then a deep, gruff voice calls out in the common tongue. "We know you are there, sneak. Surrender yourself, and be taken before the Master."
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren mutters a curse under his breath.  At least he knew where the stairs leading down was, but he should have listen to his gut telling him that scouting this place in the day was a bad idea.  'Ehlonna, you haven't let me down yet,' he thinks as his sunrod.  He turns back towards the arch and begins to run.  As he nears the arch, he closes his eyes just as he smacks the rod against the wall in an attempt to blind those outside.

OOC: _Tumble +6.  Gonna try to get the heck outta there._


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren glances at the others and then at Jinx.  "No," he says, "I'm the most stealthy among us, so I guess if we want to send in a scout, that would be me."



OOC: Bother!, if I had read this during my weekend, I would have posted that Jebediah establishes a 'mind-link' with Deren.  Is it too late to do this?


----------



## Rhun

Deren bursts from the archway back into the greatroom, his sunrod shining brightly, only to be greeted by the sight of four hulking, hairy humanoids blocking his path. Thinking quickly, Deren attempts to tumble past one of the beasts, but it quickly adjusts its position and the halfling is forced to stop in his tracks. Then, the humanoids begin to strike at Deren with fists that remind him of large hams, connecting with several solid blows. Deren attempts to take advantage of their lowered guards, but can't manage to sink his dagger into any of his opponents.










*OOC:

Initiative
Deren 21, tumble 21 vrs. DC 25 (failure), AoO vrs. BB2 9 (failure)
BB4: 12, moves
BB2: 8, attack 19 (success), damage 3 non-lethal
BB1: 6, attack 19 (success), damage 4 non-lethal
BB3: 5, attack 12 (failure)

PC Status
Deren: 6/13 (7 points non-lethal)

Map:



*


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: Bother!, if I had read this during my weekend, I would have posted that Jebediah establishes a 'mind-link' with Deren.  Is it too late to do this?




*OOC: This is alright with me, assuming it is something that Deren would allow him to do. I'll let Dog Moon make that call. *


----------



## Dog Moon

*HP: 6 of 13*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: This is alright with me, assuming it is something that Deren would allow him to do. I'll let Dog Moon make that call. *




I am unsure as to what it is, but if it's something that allows you to know if I'm in trouble, Deren would definitely agree.  

In game: Surrounded, Deren mutters a quick curse and decides to do the only thing he can think of, flee by going down the stairs.

OOC: _Tumble +6._


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick is ready to rush in if Jebediah gives the word that through his mindlink he knows Deren is in danger.


----------



## Rhun

Surrounded, Deren mutters a quick curse and decides to do the only thing he can think of, flee by going down the stairs. As he turns away from the bugbears, they try to knock him down with another barrage of punches and kicks, but the fleet-footed halfling manages to avoid the assault.

As Deren moves down the stairs, he hears a bugbear yell after him. "Come back here, rat! If I have to come after you, you're sure to be tastin' my fury!"


*OOC: Map and description of what Deren finds to come a little later this morning, after I get some work out of the way. *


----------



## Rhun

Deren descends the stairs to find himself in a large, dark room, lit only by the sunrod that the halfling carries. Torn sacks, broken barrels and shattered shelves show that this must have once been a storage area. Great heaps of rubble, composed of stone, wood and other worthless materials, lie piled near the west wall. To the east, Deren notes a wooden door, and the chamber continues into darkness to the south.


*Map:*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren glances around the room and then realizes that the sunrod he had wanted to use to blind the opponents but failed to do was still in his hand, ruining his idea of hiding.  He paused for only a brief moment to listen to hear if the creatures upstairs are following and to tear off strands of his explorer's outfit to cover the sunrod.

Covered, he keeps just enough of it uncovered so he can see where he's going, hoping that the small of light he lets out won't be bright enough to attract the denizens living down here.  He then moves to O17 and peers around the corner.


----------



## Rhun

Deren peers into the southern portion of the room. The pillars continue in a neat line down the center of a 20 foot wide hall. A wide archway is set in the eastern wall, and  multiple doors line the west. Judging from the looks of the doors, they may have once been used as cells of some type.

A voice comes booming down from the stairs. "Come back now, and I won't let the dungeon dwellers eat your cursed bones!" It sounds as though the bugbear must be calling to you from the top of the stairs.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I am unsure as to what it is, but if it's something that allows you to know if I'm in trouble, Deren would definitely agree.
> 
> In game: Surrounded, Deren mutters a quick curse and decides to do the only thing he can think of, flee by going down the stairs.
> 
> OOC: _Tumble +6._



OOC: Mindlink allows Deren and Jebediah to communicate telepathically over any distance

With a sudden look of alarm Jebediah looks around the rest of the group "Deren is under attack" standing up swifty Jebediah begins to run towards the Moathouse with Thomas in tow.  

_"We're coming Deren, we're coming"_


----------



## Dog Moon

_'Whew,'_ Deren thinks as he hears Jeb say they're on the way, then pauses as he realizes that Jeb has probably been listening to his complaints the entire time.  _'Heh, let him scout.  Then he'll understand.'_

He walks over to S21 and peers around the corner.

Unless he sees something hazardous or detrimental to his health, he will then check out the four cell doors in an attempt to determine if there are any locks or if the cells might be in use for anything, whether storing prisoners or even supplies or something.

OOC: _Deren is still trying to move quietly.

Hide +12, Move Silently +11_


----------



## Voadam

At Jebediah's alarm Sir Merrick rushes forward, glaive at the ready.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat follows Merrick, ready his spiked chain on the way


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron jogs after the others.

_Pelor, why does decent armor have to weigh so much?_ the cleric thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Upper Level*

Responding to Deren’s predicament, your group charges toward the ruins. Crossing the rotting drawbridge, you find yourselves under fire from unseen assailants across the courtyard. A pair of arrows streak from the arrow slits in the northern wall, but fail to penetrate the metal of  Merrick’s and Zirat’s armor.


*OOC: Although Jebediah actually moves the quickest, I assumed he would want to remain behind the fighters, and thus his position on the map. If you want me to change this, let me know.


Surprise Round
Arrow vrs. Merrick 13 (failure)
Arrow vrs. Zirat 11 (failure)


Initiative:
Merrick 15
Aeron 11
Thomas 8
Jebediah 6
Zirat 5
Jinx 4
Unseen Archers 3


Map: *


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Dungeon Level*

Deren peeks around the corner and through the wide archway, into what was obviously once a torture chamber. Tools and implements for tormenting the mortal body lie scattered about, though the room appears to be long abandoned. Dust, dirt and cobwebs abound. A couple of humanoid skeletons still lie bound to the devices upon which their lives expired.

A call from behind the halfling sounds louder, and it is apparent to Deren that at least one of the bugbears is coming down the stairs after him. “Alright, you sneaking ratling. You’ve worn through my patience. Your brains will soon stain the end of my club.”


*MapL*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will run in after Deren, closing as much ground as he can and providing only a moving target for the archers.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron stares at Merrick running across the open area.  Rather than charge blindly forward, the cleric turns to Jebediah.  "Do you know where he is?" Aeron inquiries in a loud but calm voice.  After getting his response, the cleric jogs in the indicated direction.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Crap," Deren mutters under his breath.

Deren will move into the torture room and toss the wrapped sunrod near one of the skeletons as if trying to hide behind it.  He well then proceed to cover T22 and 23 with Caltrops, leaving a narrow strip along the north arch so he can move through without trouble.  Then he will go hide behind the northern pillar and hide while waiting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Leave the archers to me
The gladiator shouts and run to the moathouse, once inside he'll turn to the left, to the rooms where he suspect the archers are


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Aeron stares at Merrick running across the open area.  Rather than charge blindly forward, the cleric turns to Jebediah.  "Do you know where he is?" Aeron inquiries in a loud but calm voice.  After getting his response, the cleric jogs in the indicated direction.



Jebediah barks out a single word before running towards the main entrance after the others "Underground"

Thomas draws his trusty sword and takes up a position to the left of his master in the hopes of intercepting any arrows sent their way.

OOC: Jebediah will run at a speed which Thomas can keep up with, once they're inside Jebediah will keep to the back of the group with Thomas keeping guard over him.


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Upper Level*

The group quickly rushes across the courtyard as a volley of four arrows flies from the eastern wall of the moathouse proper. One arrow grazes Zirat’s thigh, and another finds purchase in the muscle of Jinx’ upper arm. At running speed, though, you quickly move across the field and up the steps into the main building.

Just as you enter the main building, though, a group of three bugbears that appear to have been milling about the greatroom charge forward, swinging deadly looking morningstars. Merrick, his reflexes honed to their finest fighting edge, slashes at two of the brutes as they enter the range of his glaive, managing to score a hit against one of them. Zirat immediately finds his defenses overwhelmed by two of the creatures, both of who score solid, painful hits on his muscular frame. The third bugbear attacks Merrick, but fails to land a blow upon the knight.


*
Initiative Order
Arrow1 15 (delayed action), attack vrs. Merrick 13 (failure)
Merrick 15, runs. AoO vrs. BB3 21 (success), damage 8. AoO vrs. BB4 14 (failure)
Aeron 11, runs
Arrow3 8 (delayed action), attack vrs. Thomas 5 (failure)
Thomas 8, runs
Arrow2 5 (delayed action), attack vrs. Zirat 19 (success), damage 3
Zirat 5, runs
Arrow4 4 (delayed action), attack vrs. Jinx 19 (success), damage 3
Jinx 4, runs
BB2 3, attack vrs. Zirat 21 (success), damage 4
BB3 3, attack vrs. Merrick 11 (failure)
BB4 3, attack vrs. Zirat 19 (success), damage 5
Arrow5 3,
Arrow6 3,

PC Status
Zirat – 10/22
Jinx – 7/10

Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB3: 8/16
[/sblock]

Map:



*


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Dungeon Level*

Deren quickly spreads out his caltrops on the stone floor, leaving a narrow path so that he can move through the field of spikes unhindered. As he does so, he notes a trail of blood droplets moving from the archway toward the south side of the room. Not having the time to investigate it, the halfling tosses his wrapped sunrod near one of the skeletons and then moves to hide in the darkness behind the northern pillar.

After several moments of silence, a loud pounding sound comes from beyond the archway, as if someone is knocking hard on a wooden door. A moment later the bugbear’s loud voice follows. “Come. We have a sneak about that needs a good squashin’!


-


----------



## Dichotomy

Without hesitation, Aeron moves to Zirat's side (trying to avoid errant blows as much as possible).

"Shining One, grant him your healing again," the cleric mutters as he spontaneously casts cure light wounds.


----------



## Dog Moon

_'Crap,'_ Deren thinks.  So much for him versus the creature.  Apparently, it thinks it needs help.  The words don't really comfort him at all though.

Deren moves to the arch and peeks north.  If he thinks he can make it in time without giving himself away, he'll try to hide behind the southern pillar by the farthest cell door.  If not, he'll return to the northern pillar in the torture chamber.

OOC: H_ide +12, Move Silently +11.  Also, was the trail of blood dry or wet?_


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Also, was the trail of blood dry or wet?[/I]






*OOC: The blood was dry, but no more than a day or two old.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Kord give the power to vanquish this evil.
Zirat shouts in pain as the massive blows of the bugbears land on him.
Feeling the help of Aeron he swings his Spiked chain toward the bugbear in front of him (BB2) while moving to the side (5 ft. to P13).

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+10, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]
Smite Evil +3 attack +1 damage already included in the stats above


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren moves to the arch and peeks north.  If he thinks he can make it in time without giving himself away, he'll try to hide behind the southern pillar by the farthest cell door.  If not, he'll return to the northern pillar in the torture chamber.




Framed in flickering torchlight from the now open door directly to Deren's north are the forms of the burly bugbear and his new companion...a creature that stands towering at least two feet taller than the furred goblinoid. The new humanoid is heavily muscled, appears to be wearing furs and hides, and bears a club larger then any Deren has ever seen.

*OOC: Deren might be able to make it out to the southern pillar, but there is the chance of him being heard and seen if he attempts it.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Then he'll stay in the torture room for now.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick brings his glaive down upon the nearest large goblinoid and moves to the side to be closer to a flanking position.

ooc five foot step if necessary Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## Rhun

*Jinx Marblestopp*

"Oh my," says Jinx in a worried voice. "Look at these brutes!" Noting that Zirat may need the aid, Jinx mutters a few arcane words and points his fingers at one of the bugbears. A blue-white pulse of light flashes through the air, striking the hairy beast.


*OOC: Magic Missile at BB2.*


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Seeing the space opened by Zirat, Thomas steps forward towards the two bugbears with his shield at the ready the redoubtable Thomas swings his longsword at the Bugbears brutish form.

Meanwhile Jebediah points his finger at the Bugbear that Thomas is attacking, a ray of searing flame erupts from his outstretched finger heading towards the fearsome beast.

OOC: Thomas takes a 5' step to O13 and attacks BB4, Jebediah manifests an energy ray (fire) at the same Bugbear.

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 13/13 PP 9/11, +3 ranged touch attack for 2d6+2 damage (2 PP's spent).
Thomas: AC 17 HP 19/19, +6 1d8 +3 (Longsword)*


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Upper Level*

Jebediah points his finger at the one of the bugbears, a ray of searing flame erupts from his outstretched finger heading towards the fearsome beast. The flames scorch the goblinoid, and a smell similar to that of burnt dog hair begins to fill the room.

Two furry hynena-headed humanoids run into the chamber from the south corridor, axes drawn and readying their shields. A moment later, two more of the creatures charge in from the west. 

Sir Merrick steps away from the closest bugbear, and brings his glaive down upon the large goblinoid. His powerful blow slashes deep into the creature’s chest, and it slowly drops to the ground as its lifeblood pours out.

Without hesitation, Aeron moves to Zirat's side, trying to avoid errant blows as much as possible. "Shining One, grant him your healing again," the cleric mutters as he spontaneously casts cure light wounds. Zirat’s wounds visibly heal under the Last Prophet of Caria’s ministrations.

Thomas steps forward towards the now scorched bugbear with his shield at the ready. The redoubtable Thomas swings his longsword at the bugbears brutish form. The beast completely misses its parry, and Thomas slashes a deep wound into the creature’s belly. It too falls to the ground as its entrails spill forth.

”Kord give the power to vanquish this evil.” Zirat shouts in pain as the massive blows of the bugbears land on him. Feeling the help of Aeron he swings his spiked chain toward the bugbear in front of him while moving to the side. It strikes the bugbear solidly, staggering the creature.

"Oh my," says Jinx in a worried voice. "Look at these brutes!" Noting that Zirat may need the aid, Jinx mutters a few arcane words and points his fingers at one of the bugbears. A blue-white pulse of light flashes through the air, striking the hairy beast.

The last bugbear bellows loudly and attacks Zirat, but its morningstar glances off of the champion’s new metal armor. 


*
OOC:  Wasn’t exactly sure what Merrick wanted to do from your post, since one of the bugbears was already within 5’. Since he was first on initiative order, all he could do was step backward (moving to the one free side spot would still leave him too close to use his glaive).

Also, Thomas acts before Zirat, so I had him move into the spot vacated by the dead bugbear. And I somehow missed rolling Jeb’s initiative, so he has been added to the order.

Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, range touch attack vrs.BB4 14 (success), damage 8
G1 15
Merrick 15, 5’ step, attack vrs BB3 22 (success), damage 14
Aeron 11, 5’ step, casts cure light wounds on Zirat (8 points)
G2 8
Thomas 8, 5’ step, attack vrs BB4 17 (success), damage 11
Arrow2 5 ?
Zirat 5, smite evil vrs BB2 25 (success), damge 9
Arrow4 4 ?
Jinx 4, casts Magic Missile at BB2, damage 4
BB2 3, attack vrs. Zirat 15 (failure)
BB3 -----
BB4 -----
G5 3
G6 3

PC Status
Zirat – 18/22
Jinx – 7/10

Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB2: 3/16
BB3: -6/16
BB4: -3/16
[/sblock]

MAP:



*


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Dungeon Level*

As Deren prepares to move back into hiding he hears the bugbear speak again to the other brute. ”Can you hear that? Sounds like fighting upstairs…let us go and join the fight. The ghouls will find that ratling sneak soon enough.” Deren hears deep laughter, and then the sounds of heavy footsteps fading away in the distance.


-


----------



## Voadam

"*Surrender miscreants!*" Sir Merrick slashes his glaive at the next closest bugbear, maneuvering as needed and as he can trying to position himself to be in the way of the oncoming reinforcements where he can intercept them with his polearm.

ooc Move if necessary Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron surveys the scene.  If any of his companions becomes dangerously wounded, the cleric takes pains to heal them.  Otherwise, Aeron stoutly attacks the easiest target with his mace.

[size=-2]OOC: +3 Melee, silvered heavy mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2[/size]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Moving to intercept the hyena creature (P14) Zirat tries to slam his Spiked chain into the creature's torso (G1)
Take this furry rat out off my back  
He insults the bugbear as he call his friends to kill the fluffy goblinoid that stand behind him

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren frowns as he hears the two leaving.  "Crap," he mutters.  "Ha!" he yells loudly.  "Yer just scared of a little Halfling!"

He pauses to see if they return.  If so, he scurries back to his position behind the pillar.  If not, he quietly follows them, ready to help his friends above.  Also, he'll warn Jeb through the mind link that two more opponents will be coming up the stairs at the arch on the far left wall.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren frowns as he hears the two leaving.  "Crap," he mutters.  "Ha!" he yells loudly.  "Yer just scared of a little Halfling!"
> 
> He pauses to see if they return.  If so, he scurries back to his position behind the pillar.  If not, he quietly follows them, ready to help his friends above.  Also, he'll warn Jeb through the mind link that two more opponents will be coming up the stairs at the arch on the far left wall.



"Drat, Deren says we're going to have two more visitors very soon, lets wrap this up quick" pointing his hand at the wounded Bugbear between Thomas and Zirat, a ray of fire bursts from his finger towards the hairy beast.

OOC: Jeb attacks BB2 at O12, if the Bugbear is killed Thomas will wait for a Gnoll to close before attacking it otherwise he'll finish off the Bugbear.

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 13/13 PP 8/11, +3 ranged touch attack for 1d6+1 damage (1 PP spent).
Thomas: AC 17 HP 19/19, +6 1d8 +3 (Longsword)*


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Upper Level*

”Drat, Deren says we're going to have two more visitors very soon, lets wrap this up quick" pointing his hand at the wounded Bugbear between Thomas and Zirat, a ray of fire bursts from his finger towards the hairy beast. The bugbear roars in pain as its hair begins to flame, and the creature falls to the floor in a smoldering pile.

The closest gnoll slashes his axe at Zirat, but the big warrior (perhaps sensing the presence of the creature behind him) sidesteps the attack.

*"Surrender miscreants!"* Sir Merrick, seeing the last bugbear fall, slashes his glaive at the next closest target, maneuvering as needed and as he can trying to position himself to be in the way of the oncoming reinforcements where he can intercept them with his polearm. He brings the glaive down on the gnoll attacking Zirat, and splits the beast’s head in twain.

Aeron surveys the scene, and then moves into the fray and stoutly attacks the gnoll before him with his mace. Unfortunately, in his excitement to attack, his fierce swing misses his opponent.

A second gnoll, seeing Merrick drop his companion, moves wide around the knight’s reach to engage Zirat. The gnoll slashes at him with its axe, but the former arena champion easily dodges the clumsy attack.

Thomas steps over the smoldering bugbear corpse to attack the same gnoll as Aeron, his sword slashing a minor wound across its shoulder.

Two more gnolls charge in from the south, their weapons and shield at the ready. They move toward the first target they see: Zirat! One of them moves too near Sir Merrick, though, and receives a frightful wound across the chest for his ignorance. The pair slash their axes at Zirat, and his metal armor once again proves its worth by deflecting both weapons.

Having no shortage of dangerous foes surrounding him, Zirat tries to slam his spiked chain into one creature's torso. ”Take this furry rat out off my back!”  he shouts, slashing a serious wound into one of the gnolls’ flesh.

The last two gnolls attack, one against Aeron and the other against Thomas. A quick series of blows and parries are exchanged, and the opponents square off, with neither the cleric or the warrior suffering any harm.

Jinx moves into the entryway, chanting arcane words and making gestures as he moves.

From out of the archway on the northwest side of the room comes a bugbear charging toward you, and on his heels is what can only be an ogre! The brute stands at least two feet taller than his hairy goblinoid companion, and carries a club larger than any of you! The bugbears shouts to you as he nears: ”You will pay for your intrusion. The Master will see that you are sacrificed for your desecration!”

*
Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, range touch attack vrs. BB2 “20” (threat), confirm 11 (failure), damage 4
BB1 18, move to N8
G1 15, attack vrs. Zirat 10 (failure)
Merrick 15, 5’ step, attack vrs G1 21 (success), damage 16. AoO vrs.G4 23 (success), damage 9
Ogre 14, move to M/N 6/7
Aeron 11, attack vrs. G6 11 (failure)
G2 8, move to Q12, attack vrs. Zirat 4
Thomas 8, 5’ step, attack vrs G6 20 (success), damage 4
G3 5, move to Q13, attack vrs. Zirat 15 (failure)
Zirat 5, smite evil vrs G2 22 (success), damage 7
G4 4, move to Q14, attack vrs. Zirat 15 (failure)
Jinx 4, move to N14, cast mage armor
BB2 -----
BB3 -----
BB4 -----
G5 3, attack vrs. Thomas 15 (failure)
G6 3, attack vrs. Aeron 6 (failure)

PC Status
Zirat – 18/22
Jinx – 7/10

Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB1: ?/? 
BB2: -1/16
BB3: -7/16
BB4: -4/16
G1: -5/11
G2: 4/11
G3: 11/11
G4: 2/11
G5: 11/11
G6: 7/11
O1: ?/? 
[/sblock]

MAP:




The dice are with you…you guys are making mincemeat of my cunningly laid trap! Also, please note that my description may not take place in your actual initiative order…I kind of describe things as they seem to make best sense.*


----------



## Rhun

*Moathouse, Dungeon Level*

Deren quietly begins to follow his enemies up the stairs, as they do not return at his call. 

`


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Heel I say doggie, Heel !!
Zirat taunts the gnoll in front of him (G3) and swings his spiked chain in intention to break the creature's left waist

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]
ooc: you forgot to include my AoO in the last round, spiked chain has 10 ft. reach.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick moves to strike down the wounded gnoll (G4) like an avenging angel "*Have at thee then varlets*!" and then maneuvers to flank if he can do so without provoking AoOs.

ooc Move if necessary Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Perhaps these beasts have had enough," Aeron says loudly over the din of battle.  The cleric keeps to his course, either healing if needed, or pressing the attack.


----------



## Rhun

Jebediah directs another ray of flame into the battle, aimed at the gnoll before him. The ray scorches the gnoll badly, but it manages to stay on its feet.

Deren arrives at the top of the stairs, and peeks around the corner to make sure that his path back to his companions is safe. 

The bugbear rushes in from the north, dodging under Zirat’s spinning chain, and swinging his deadly morningstar at Aeron. The priest catches the weapon on his shield, and the goblinoid growls in frustration.

Sir Merrick moves to strike down the wounded gnoll like an avenging angel. *"Have at thee then varlets!"* he shouts, his glaive severing the creature’s weapon arm at the shoulder. The mortally wounded gnoll stumbles away and collapses to the ground, shoulder spewing blood.

"Perhaps these beasts have had enough," Aeron says loudly over the din of battle. The cleric keeps to his course, pressing the attack against his foe. The gnoll misses his block, and Aeron’s mace bludgeons the side of the beast’s head, dropping it in a heap.

The two gnolls closest to Zirat continue to focus their attacks upon the champion, one helping the other to try and break through his defenses. Their efforts are futile, though, as the big warrior dances around their attacks.

Thomas moves to help Aeron against the bugbear, but the brute skillfully avoids his slashing sword.

”Heel, I say doggie, heel!” Zirat taunts the gnoll in front of him and swings his spiked chain. The weapon slashes through the air, striking one gnoll across the chest and then continuing on to hit another in the throat, crushing its windpipe.

Jinx draws a dagger and flings it at the gnoll singed by Jebediah, preferring to keep as far from the combatants as possible. The dagger slashes into the gnoll’s throat, and the beast crumbles to the ground.

Then, the hulking brute moves forward after studying the battle, and directs a crushing blow at Jinx. The small gnome realizes his predicament and tries to dodge, but is too slow. The massive club falls heavily, smashing Jinx into a bloody pulp.


*
Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, range touch attack vrs. G5 16 (success), damage 8
Deren 18, moves to L8
B1 18, move to Q11, attack vrs. Aeron 18 (failure) 
G1 ----- 
Merrick 15, attack vrs. G4 21 (success), damage 7
Aeron 11, attack vrs. G6 16 (success), damage 8
G2 8, aid another vrs. AC10 12 (success) - +2 to G3s attack
Thomas 8, attack vrs. B1 14 (failure)
G3 5, attack vrs Zirat 7 (failure)
Zirat 5, AoO vrs. B1 15 (failure), attack vrs. G3 19 (success), damage 10. Attack vrs G2 21 (success), damage 5 – I gave Zirat two attacks this round to make up for missing his AoO last round!
G4 ----- 
Jinx 4, attack vrs. G5 15 (success), damage 4
Ogre 4 (delays action),  move to M/N 10/11, attack vrs. Jinx 23 (success), damage 18
B2 -----
B3 -----
B4 -----
G5 -----
G6 ----- 

PC Status
Zirat – 18/22
Jinx – -11/10 (Dead)

Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB1: ?/? 
BB2: -2/16
BB3: -8/16
BB4: -5/16
G1: -6/11
G2: -1/11
G3: 1/11
G4: -5/11
G5: -1/11
G6: -1/11
O1: ?/? 
[/sblock]

MAP:



*


----------



## Dichotomy

"No!" Aeron shouts.  The cleric dives to the ground next to Jinx and mutters a quick prayer.  But when the Prophet's healing energies bring no response, Aeron's face becomes ashen.  In a whispered echo, the cleric repeats, "No..."

[size=-2]OOC: I'm assuming Aeron can't immediately tell Jinx is totally dead.  Spontaneously casting cure minor wounds.  If Aeron CAN tell, he still screams and vengefully attacks something.[/size]


----------



## Dog Moon

Cautiously, Deren moves down the hall, hoping that the brute and the other aren't waiting for him, though considering they're going towards the battle, he assumes that is unlikely.  Gripping daggers in hand, he peers around the corner and grimaces as he sees Jinx's body lying crumpled on the floor.

Deren stops at M6 and whirls a throwing dagger at the hulking brute.

OOC: _Throwing Dagger +5 ranged (1d3+3 damage).  [The 2nd range increment and thus the -2 penalty is already added in]_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Paladin of Kord*

Aeron, behind you
Shouts the champion when he sees the Ogre
Merick help him, I'll take care of them
swings his chain low Zirat tries to slam the gnoll's (G3) knees.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods in agreement with Zirat and moves to engage the towering ogre, his glaive dripping with the blood of the humanoids.  Despite the terror inducing threat of the brute's life crushing blows Merrick unhestitatingly challenges the giant "*Servant of Darkness! Your foulness shall not stand!*"

ooc Move then Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Seeing the threat posed by the hulking Ogre Jebediah shifts his gaze from the wounded Gnoll to the Ogre, pointing his finger at the Ogre Jebediah focus his mental energies and releases a burst of fiery energy at the brute.

~~~~
Thomas seeing the proximity of the Bugbear aims an overhand chop at the furry beasts head.

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 13/13 PP 4/11, +3 ranged touch attack for 2d6+2 damage (2 PP spent).
Thomas: AC 17 HP 19/19, +6 1d8 +3 (Longsword)*


----------



## Rhun

Seeing the threat posed by the hulking Ogre Jebediah shifts his gaze from the wounded Gnoll to the Ogre, pointing his finger at the Ogre Jebediah focus his mental energies and releases a burst of fiery energy at the brute. The flames leap toward the brute, scorching him through his hide armor, and causing him to bellow in pain.

Deren steps through the archway and whirls a throwing dagger at the hulking brute. The blade sinks deep into the ogre’s back, causing it to shout out in pain once again.

The bugbear sends its morningstar arcing in at Thomas, and manages to penetrate the skilled warrior’s defense, striking a painful blow into his ribs.

"No!" Aeron shouts, easily able to tell that the blow that struck the gnome would have been immediately fatal. Then the last Prophet of Caria screams and vengefully attacks the ogre. The heavy mace strikes the brute, but doesn’t seem to hurt him through the beast’s thick skin.

The gnoll continues slashing its axe at Zirat, a desperate look on its face. It smiles evilly as its axe opens a bloody wound across the champion’s thigh.

Thomas seeing the proximity of the Bugbear aims an overhand chop at the furry beast’s head, but the bugbear moves at the last moment, and Thomas’ blade only slashes the creature across the chest, instead of through the skull.

”Aeron, behind you,” shouts the champion when he sees the Ogre. ”Merick help him, I'll take care of them” Zirat says as he swings his chain low to slam the gnoll's knees. The chain smashes brutally into the last gnoll’s legs and the creature loses its balance, falling to the floor and cracking its head hard against the stone. It lays there unmoving.

Sir Merrick nods in agreement with Zirat and moves to engage the towering ogre, his glaive dripping with the blood of the humanoids. Despite the terror inducing threat of the brute's life crushing blows Merrick unhesitatingly challenges the giant *"Servant of Darkness! Your foulness shall not stand!"* His glaive slashes in, but misses the target by several inches.

The ogre licks Jinx’ blood from its club, and then sends the weapon darting out at the puny human that struck at it with a mace. Although the ogre puts little force behind the attack, it is still enough to almost knock Aeron off his feet, and leaves him gasping for breath.



*
Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, range touch attack vrs O1 21 (success), damage 7
Deren 18, attack vrs O1 16 (success), damage 6
B1 18, attack vrs Thomas 19 (success), damage 8
Merrick 15, attack vrs O1 9 (failure)
Aeron 11, attack vrs O1 15 (failure)
Thomas 8, attack vrs B1 18 (success), damage 6
G3 5, attack vrs Zirat 19 (success), damage 6
Zirat 5, attack vrs G3 16 (success), damage 5
Ogre 4, attack vrs. Aeron 21 (success), damage 11


PC Status
Zirat – 12/22
Jinx –  (Dead)
Thomas – 11/19
Aeron – 6/17




Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB1: 22/28
BB2: -3/16
BB3: -9/16
BB4: -6/16
G1: -7/11
G2: -2/11
G3: -4/11
G4: -6/11
G5: -2/11
G6: -2/11
O1: 16/29
[/sblock]

MAP:



*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I told you to heel shout the champion in triumph as he crash the gnoll,
Pulling to the side to take some air (5 ft. to Q13), Zirat draws a vial from his belt and pour it on his chain (magic weapon oil).

The bugbear is in my chain's reach, if i get an AoO in the coming round.
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grits his teeth as his dagger sinks in, but doesn't slow the hulking brute at all.  Grabbing another throwing dagger, he tosses it at the brute.

OOC: _Throwing Dagger +5 ranged (1d3+3 damage). [The 2nd range increment and thus the -2 penalty is already added in]_


----------



## Dichotomy

Gasping for breath, Aeron realizes the folly of his rage.  Knowing that he needs healing but not daring to cast a spell so close to his foe, the cleric waits for Merrick or Zirat to act.  He then tries to take a single step behind them and cast cure light wounds in safety.


----------



## Rhun

Lord Krane, realizing the ogre to be the real threat to the group, unleashes another blast of fiery power at the giant. Again, the brute bellow in agony as the flames scorch and burn, blistering and blackening his skin.

Deren grits his teeth as his dagger sinks in, but doesn't slow the hulking brute at all. Grabbing another throwing dagger, he tosses it at the brute. A slight smile crosses his face as he watches the dagger sink into the brute’s back right next to the first knife, bringing about another below of pain.

Merrick, knowing that his companion Aeron will never survive another mighty blow from the ogre, aims a powerful blow of his glaive at the brute. The overhand strike cleaves into the ogre’s neck and continues on, cutting deep into its chest cavity. The brute stares dumbly at the weapon still stuck in its body and the great gouts of blood pouring down its chest. Then, its eyes roll into its head and it tumbles over backward, crashing to the ground.

The bugbear, obviously deciding the discretion is the better part of valor, rushes away from your group, and through the open door to the north. As the beast drops its guard to flee, both Thomas and Zirat react; unfortunately, neither strike the skillfully dodging bugbear. 

Zirat, seeing his quarry flee, charges after the bugbear, lashing out at him with his chain as the bugbear moves through the doorway. The chain slashes across the creature’s back, making a jagged and bloody wound, but fails to drop the “fluffy” brute.

Gasping for breath, Aeron realizes the folly of his rage. Had Merrick not been able to strike the hulking brute down, the ogre may very well have been the end of him. Seeing himself out of danger for the moment, Aeron prays for his god’s healing. As the warming feeling of the curative spell flow through him, the cleric can feel cracked ribs and bruised flesh mending.



*

Strahd, I changed Zirat’s action, as I figured you didn’t want to use your magic oil with only one (fleeing) opponent left. 

Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, range touch attack vrs O1 19, damage 10 
Deren 18, attack vrs O1 21 (success), damage 5
B1 18, move to U5
Merrick 15, attack vrs. O1 23 (success), damage 15
Aeron 11, casts cure light wounds on self, heals 8 points
Thomas 8, AoO vrs. B1 9 (failure)
Zirat 5, AoO vrs. B1 13 (failure), charge action vrs B1 20 (success), damage 11

PC Status
Zirat – 12/22
Jinx –  (Dead)
Thomas – 11/19
Aeron – 14/17




Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB1: 11/28
BB2: -4/16
BB3: Dead
BB4: -7/16
G1: -7/11
G2: -3/11
G3: -5/11
G4: -7/11
G5: -3/11
G6: -3/11
O1: Dead
[/sblock]

MAP:



*


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Question for Lord_Raven *

[sblock]

Am I treating Thomas as a hireling, or as a cohort? As a cohort he is entitled to 1/2 experience, but he is entitled to nothing as a hireling. I'm inclined to go the cohort route, so that he can continue to level and be an effective bodyguard for Jebediah, but I wanted to leave the decision up to you. Let me know...

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Thanks to Kord they are all dead, but be sure the one that fled is going to alert all those undergroung, I suggest we try to surprise who ever is down there.
Putting back the vial of oil, Zirat pulls another potion, drink it and looks sadly at Jinx body.
I'll carry him, the poor fellow needs to be buried in a decent place and a proper ceremony.

clw potion.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Question for Lord_Raven *
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> Am I treating Thomas as a hireling, or as a cohort? As a cohort he is entitled to 1/2 experience, but he is entitled to nothing as a hireling. I'm inclined to go the cohort route, so that he can continue to level and be an effective bodyguard for Jebediah, but I wanted to leave the decision up to you. Let me know...
> 
> [/sblock]



Rhun:[sblock]
According to the RAW Thomas would have to be treated as a hireling, saying that I treat the relationship between Thomas and Jebediah as one of friendship and respect, not as servant as master.

Personally I'd love for Thomas to go up in levels along with Jebediah, if you do choose to go down that track, then as Thomas becomes more skilful, Jeb will need to pay out more money to compensate him accordingly, which is fine by me.

Also when Jebediah is 6th level, he will start taking levels in Thrallherd, so if Thomas continues to increase in level then he might end up being Jebediah's first Thrall. [/sblock]

Seeing the Bugbear flee Jebediah sets off in pursuit  and sprints across the room hot on the heels of Zirat "Quick we must kill the Bugbear before he can gather re-reinforcements"

~~~~

Thomas seeing his masters reckless headlong pursuit shakes his head at Jebediah's foolishlness/bravery, stifling a moan he puts the pain out of his mind and quickly crosses the room after the others.

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 13/13 PP 2/11
Thomas: AC 17 HP 11/19, +6 1d8 +3 (Longsword)*


----------



## Dog Moon

"Agreed," Deren says as he starts jogging over to the door, "But I'm not sure if going underground is wise yet since we just lost Jinx and most of us are injured."


----------



## Rhun

Deleted - new post to follow shortly!


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Jebediah and Deren, both in pursuit of the fleeing bugbear, make it to the doorway just in time to have the bugbear slam the door shut in their faces. The sound of a bar dropping can clearly be heard behind the thick, iron-banded hardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC: Jeb could have made it into the room if he wanted to provoke an AoO, but if the bugbear had chosen to still slam the door it would have been a one on one fight between the two...if you want me to change it to indicate that, let me know!*



OOC: Instead of running into the room Jebediah will stand in the doorway as the Bugbear tries to slam it (ouch!), he will use his meagre strength to try and stop the door from slamming into him. (+0 Str modifier    )

If this isn't possible then he will foolishly bravely enter into the room, and prepare to give this brute a drubbing


----------



## Rhun

Jebdiah sprints after the bugbear, running through the open door into the next room. The bugbear swipes out with its morningstar as he charges in, striking him a bruising blow along his ribs. The brute then slams the heavy, iron-bound door shut and drops a lock bar across it.

Turning to regard Jebediah, the bugbear readies itself for combat. "Stand aside, and you shall live. I want only to leave this place."




*

Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, run action to V5
Deren 18, moves to U6
B1 18, AoO vrs. Jebediah 19 (success), damage 7
Merrick 15, 
Aeron 11, 
Thomas 8, 
Zirat 5, 

PC Status
Zirat – 12/22
Jinx –  (Dead)
Thomas – 11/19
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah - 6/13


Opponent Status - Players don't peek in here!
[sblock]
BB1: 11/28

BB2: -5/16
BB3: Dead
BB4: -8/16
G1: -8/11
G2: -4/11
G3: -6/11
G4: -8/11
G5: -4/11
G6: -4/11
O1: Dead
[/sblock]

Map:



*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren looks at the door and frowns.  He checks the door to see if maybe he can slip in something along the side of the door in an attempt to push the bar up.  After that, a grin comes to his face and he knocks on the door.  "House keeping!"


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Clutching his ribs in obvious pain and a little fear Jebediah smiles sheepishly at the Bugbear and back up a step _Perhaps this wasn't my brightest idea ever, oh well in for a penny in for a pound_, shrugging in resignation Jebediah quickly whips his hand up and releases a ray of frigid energy at the Bugbear expending every ounce of his depleted psionic energy in the process.

~~~~

Thomas seeing his master take a blow to his ribs, in his headlong rush into the room, charges the door like a bull gone mad in the hopes of breaking thru the door

OOC: Oops I didn't realise that the Bugbear would get an AoO _and_ still be able to close  and bar the door. BTW Jeb takes a 5' step to W3.

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 6/13 PP 0/11, ranged touch attack +3 2d6+2 cold damage.
Thomas: AC 17 HP 11/19, +3 Str check to break down the door*


----------



## Dog Moon

Hearing Thomas charging the door, Deren quickly takes a step away from it.


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: Oops I didn't realise that the Bugbear would get an AoO _and_ still be able to close  and bar the door. BTW Jeb takes a 5' step to W3.




*OOC: AoO because Jebediah had to use a run action to get through the door. The bugbear then used his normal action to close and bar the door...maybe I should have explained it better. *


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron jogs in his heavy armor after the others.  He looks at the door with a dumbfounded expression.  "Let us pray that we don't lose two..."


----------



## Voadam

Hearing the door slam and the bar crash down Merrick will charge and try and break it down through brute strength.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dropping the empty vial on the ground, Zirat feels strengthen 
Let me try
He calls and try to force the door to open.

[sblock]
How much hp raised with the clw potion?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Clutching his ribs in obvious pain and a little fear Jebediah smiles sheepishly at the Bugbear and back up a step _Perhaps this wasn't my brightest idea ever, oh well in for a penny in for a pound,_ shrugging in resignation Jebediah quickly whips his hand up and releases a ray of frigid energy at the Bugbear expending every ounce of his depleted psionic energy in the process. The ray strikes the brute dead on, and its fur and skin ices over. The beast, realizing that it has been defeated, throws all of its strength into one final swing, cracking Jebediah solidly along the skull. Both combatants fall to the ground, unconscious and dying.

The rest of the group burst into the room, snapping the lock bar that held the door in place. They find an unconscious bugbear (strangely enough, in a severe state of hypothermia) and next to him, an unconscious Jebediah, bleeding from a severe blunt trauma to the head.

*

Strahd, your CLW potion healed Zirat 8 points.

Initiative Order
Jebediah 19, attack vrs. B1 15 (success), damage 11
Deren 18, 
B1 18, attack vrs. Jeb 22 (success), damage 9
Merrick 15, 
Aeron 11, 
Thomas 8, 
Zirat 5, 

PC Status
Zirat – 20/22
Jinx –  (Dead)
Thomas – 11/19
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah - -3/13

*


----------



## Dichotomy

"Get out of my way," Aeron says venomously as he pushes his way to the unconscious psion.  "Pelor, grant your healing to the overly rash..."  The cleric's voice trails off as the healing takes effect.  [size=-2]OOC: cure light wounds, and I'll use 2 if it seems prudent.[/size]

Aeron looks about ready to berate Jebediah, but instead he shuts his mouth and waits.


----------



## Rhun

Pelor hears Aeron's call, and divine healing power flows into Jebediah's body. The wound on his head closes, as flesh and bone knits back together, and the battered psion opens his eyes, no longer in danger of dying.


*

Aeron's CLW spell heals 7 points of damage.

PC Status
Zirat – 20/22
Jinx – (Dead)
Thomas – 11/19
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah - 4/13

*


----------



## Voadam

"*We have a prisoner now if the bugbear does not die and we have accomplished much. I am unharmed and should lead if we press on, though we might wish to leave with our captive now before reinforcements come.*"


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> Pelor hears Aeron's call, and divine healing power flows into Jebediah's body. The wound on his head closes, as flesh and bone knits back together, and the battered psion opens his eyes, no longer in danger of dying.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Aeron's CLW spell heals 7 points of damage.
> 
> PC Status
> Zirat – 20/22
> Jinx – (Dead)
> Thomas – 11/19
> Aeron – 12/17
> Jebediah - 4/13
> 
> *



Regaining conciosuness Jebediah gazes upon the stern faces of his companions thanking the scowling Aeron, Jebediah is helped to his feet by a furious looking Thomas "*Jebediah Krane!*, of all the lame brained foolish things that you could do, this would be at the top of the list..." shoving a potion into the hands of Jebediah, the mad Thomas storms over to the fallen Bugbear, removing the creatures weapons, Thomas takes out his healing kit and begins to bind the creatures wounds.

Looking sheepishly around at his comapnions Jebediah swallows the contents of the healing potion, shrugging slightly Jebediah grins impishly "All well that ends well" 

Seeing Thomas looking after the Bugbears wounds Jebediah nods his head in approval "We should take this one and anyothers that remain alive, back for questioning, I don't know about the rest of you, but I feel a little worse for wear and would gladly retire from here" looking around the room with a thoughful expression on his face "Why would the Bugbear trap himself in this room... unless there is a hidden exit located somewhere in this room"

Jebediah begins to search the walls, and the floors for any secret doors.

OOC: Jebediah uses a Potion of CLW. If Thomas successfully provides First Aid to the Bugbear he will then either tie him up if the Bugbear regains conciousness, or look at making a stretcher to carry it.

*Jebediah: Search Check +3
Thomas: Heal Check +8 (+2 from healing kit)*


----------



## Rhun

Jebediah quaffs the poton, and almost immediately feels like his old self again.

Thomas manages to save the bugbear, piling on blankets and such to stave off the effects of Jebediah's deadly ray of cold. Within the hour, while the rest of the group searches the room and loots the bodies of their fallen foes, the brute is beginning to regain consciousness.

Jebediah fails to find any type of hidden door, but does note that some of the rubble in the southeast corner of the room is piled in such a way that it can be easily moved to provide egress from the moathouse, where it leads to a series of nearly undetectable stepping stones across the moat.

You also manage to find a locked wooden chest buried under some loose rubble.


*OOC: Jebediah is restored to 12/13 hit points.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We should bury the poor fellow
Zirat nods to the covered body of Jinx he carried to the room
I know it from the ring, It's a matter of hours before the stench of death fills you nostrils, we don't want the underground denizens to investigate it, although …
He looks around
The sickening odor from the bog is quite strong

While we were waiting for the bugbear to wake up, Zirat threw all the Dead Gnolls and Bugbear to the moat, as for the dead ogre … only with help.

[sblock=ooc]
Is there anything special in Jinx's equipment that can help us, I'm not going to plunder the gnome, but check if some of his equipment could help us … like where is the dagger he found.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron seems like he has calmed himself fairly well.  "We should, first and foremost, decide whether we are going to press on or leave this place.  I assume that Jebediah risked so much to prevent this... thing from getting reinforcements.  However, that would be largely in vain if we leave now, since again our presence will have been noticed before we return."

The cleric turns to the rest of the group, and it seems that while he is outwardly calm, he is still angry.  "I seem to recall that I said near the same thing yesterday.  We knew that the inhabitants of this place would be ready for us today, but we still failed to take proper precautions.  And now one of our number is dead.  Let us not make that mistake again.  If we leave now, after having come here and captured or killed our foes twice, those that remain will either move on or they will have an even stronger force waiting to ambush us next time."


----------



## Dog Moon

"Well, with as many as we've killed, I'm not so sure they can come back with a stronger force," Deren says, already beginning to glance at the door, cautious of any who might decide to take this opportunity to ambush them, "Although there are plenty of monsters or people under the moathouse, the dead brute being one of them.  Ghouls were also mentioned.

"I should also note that there are supposed to be more Human Brigands that we haven't seen.  I don't think we want to go down until we make sure there aren't any people up here who might box us in.  Trust me, it's not fun."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Can you plant traps Deren?
He replies to the Halfling and turns to Jebediah
What about the fluffy goblinoid we have here, can you investigate him like you did to Zert.


----------



## Voadam

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "Well, with as many as we've killed, I'm not so sure they can come back with a stronger force," Deren says, already beginning to glance at the door, cautious of any who might decide to take this opportunity to ambush them, "Although there are plenty of monsters or people under the moathouse, the dead brute being one of them.  Ghouls were also mentioned.
> 
> "I should also note that there are supposed to be more Human Brigands that we haven't seen.  I don't think we want to go down until we make sure there aren't any people up here who might box us in.  Trust me, it's not fun."




"*Checking out all the hidey holes up here is a good idea. Deren, Zirat, and I should make a quick circuit while Krane, Aeron, and Thomas see to the prisoner. Call out though if there is any trouble such as ghouls erupting from below. Is Krane's link still active*?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Can you plant traps Deren?




Deren shakes his head.  "No, sorry, I cannot."


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He replies to the Halfling and turns to Jebediah
> What about the fluffy goblinoid we have here, can you investigate him like you did to Zert.



"I wish that I could, but I depleted the last of my psionic energy in the last battle" seeing the blank look on Zirat's face "Ah I'm out of mental energy to activate my abilities, as such if we choose to press on, I won't be able to aid you in the usual fashion, but Aeron does make a powerful argument, although our decision to press on could just as easily lead to another death, as returning tomorrow could."



> *"Checking out all the hidey holes up here is a good idea. Deren, Zirat, and I should make a quick circuit while Krane, Aeron, and Thomas see to the prisoner. Call out though if there is any trouble such as ghouls erupting from below. Is Krane's link still active?"*




"Sadly our mental link has faded"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Checking out all the hidey holes up here is a good idea. Deren, Zirat, and I should make a quick circuit while Krane, Aeron, and Thomas see to the prisoner. Call out though if there is any trouble such as ghouls erupting from below. Is Krane's link still active*?"




we can check the doors along the corridors, the gnoll archers came from there, so I guess those rooms are empty.


----------



## Rhun

The bugbears and gnolls were obviously well paid, as you find a tidy sum of coin in the pouches and pockets of their clothing. Most of poor Jinx’s gear is simple adventurer’s fare…perhaps the only things worth keeping are the dagger he took off the first bandit leader you met, and the gnome’s spellbook. In addition to the coin, the bugbear that you saved wears a gold necklace studded with greenish chrysoprase gems.

Zirat and Merrick, backed by Deren, investigate the rest of the upper level of the moathouse proper. It quickly becomes apparent that all of the rooms in this place are ruined, strewn with rubble and debris, broken furniture, rotted cloth and the like. It is fairly easily to tell, from the arrangement and type of debris in each room, what it was once used for. Amongst the rubble of the one-time trophy room, Deren finds a broadsword with a silver and garnet encrusted hilt, and the room that was once a barracks looks as though it is being used as a nest by some sort of animal. Whatever it is, though, it is currently away.

There also remains the locked chest that Jebediah found buried in the rubble of the “Black Room” that appeared until so recently to have been used by the bandits as their sleeping chamber.


*
OOC:

PC Status
Zirat – 20/22
Thomas – 11/19
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah - 12/13
Merrick - 13/13
Deren - 13/13

Loot
Pp: 9
Gp: 84
Sp: 187
Cp: 47
Gold & chrysoprase necklace
Silver & garnet studded broadsword

Experience
Note: I am giving half a share of experience to Thomas, so that he can stay useful to your group as you level.
900 experience points each for Zirat, Merrick, Jebediah, Aeron and Deren
450 experience points for Thomas

I will also update this to the Rogue’s Gallery.

MAP:



*


----------



## Rhun

OOC: Bump


----------



## Dog Moon

"So," Deren says.  "Now that we've cleaned out this level of the moathouse, should we go down or back?  I did leave some caltrops downstairs that I would like to retrieve."

OOC: _Deren is at 6 of 13 [the 7 damage being subdual].  Guess he has a few bruises._


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> OOC: _Deren is at 6 of 13 [the 7 damage being subdual].  Guess he has a few bruises._





*OOC: Since it has taken at least a couple of hours to finish your search of the moathouse proper, we'll say the non-lethal damage has all faded. Deren has some bumps and bruises, but feels fine.*


----------



## Voadam

"*All right. I will take the lead*." Sir Merrick moves in front, his glaive held ready, his eyes sharp.

ooc darkvision, combat reflexes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Let's check the chest first, can anyone open it?


----------



## Dog Moon

"Oh yes," Deren agrees.  "I wonder what's in it."  He pauses to look at the others.  "Oh wait, that's me."

He gulps and moves to the chest, squatting down in front of it.  He inspects the chest closely.  "These things are always trapped," he says in a worried tone.  "Always.  I would back away if I were you.  At least you can," he grumbles.

OOC: _Search +4, Disable Device [if traps are found] +5, Open Lock +10._


----------



## Rhun

Deren inspects the chest thoroughly, and after several minutes does find what appears to be a poison needle trap within the locking mechanism. It takes the dextrous halfling only a few minutes to disable the trap, though, and only a few minutes more to spring the lock. He opens the chest with a flourish, and his work is rewarded with the sight ot valuables within.

The chest is filled with coins of all sorts, a small leather bag containing an assortment of semi-valuable gemstones, a platinum beer stein studded with jade, a gold and ivory bracelet, a bolt of very fine silk cloth, and a incredible fine chain shirt made of a light, silvery metal that can only be mithral. 

*OOC: Search 22 (success), Disable Device 24 (success), Open Lock 26 (success)


Loot found
Pp: 24
Gp: 197
Sp: 346
Cp: 654
4 bloodstones, 2 carnelians, a citrine, and 3 pieces of serpentine
Platinum & jade beer stein
Gold & ivory bracelet
Bolt of fine silk
Mithral shirt

*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Wow, Mithral ...Probably came from the kingdom of Celene and those Bandits stole it from an Elven captive, I think you can wear it Deren and now will be a good time before we go down. (Although it's chainshirt it considered light because of the Mithral, and everyone else got a better armor except Jeb with no armor at all)  
He turns to the other
We could sell all the other stuff back in Hommlet and share the loot, but if you don't mind I want to put on the ivory bracelet for a while, it looks neat.  
Turning to Sir merrick he says
I will follow you down
Zirat will carry Jinx's body with him and the gnome's valuable equipment (Spell book and dagger)


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pokes at the armor and holds it in front of him.  "I think it's a little bit big for me though," he says.  "Although if I can find some way for this armor to change sizes, I would certainly appreciate it.  If someone could, uh, carry it for me for now, that would also be great."

Deren is ready to go down once someone else [hopefully] grabs the armor.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

"Before we venture down we need to secure the prisoner.  Also does anyone have a crossbow that I can borrow, I might as well try and be as helpful as possible" Thomas then proceeds to tie up and gag the prisoner.

*OOC: If there are any exposed beams that seem to be structurally sound Thomas will then loop the rope over the beam and restrain the Bugbear, so that it can touch the ground.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat grabs the Mithral from Deren and carry it.
We'll finish this place before he will wake up
He Replies to Jeb and knock the bugbear on the head

Subdual damage


----------



## Rhun

Thomas takes his time tying up the captured bugbear, and then string him up over an exposed beam. Then Zirat quickly knocks the beast unconscious.

Then you prepare to move down into the bowels of the moathouse, by way of the stairway that Deren had found. The stairway descends into darkness...



*OOC: Who carries/provides the light source?*


----------



## Voadam

"*As we step into darkness you will need light to see your true foes*." Sir Merrick focuses and then brings his hand to his chest as if in blessing. With a burst his breastplate erupts in warm golden light, and illumination pours forth lighting the way. He then takes up his glaive and leads the way in. "*The light will not last long, let us hurry*."

ooc aasimar daylight, 10 minutes duration.


----------



## Rhun

You descend the stairs and enter into a large, dark room, lit only by Merrick's conjured light. Torn sacks, broken barrels and shattered shelves show that this must have once been a storage area. Great heaps of rubble, taller then a man and composed of stone, wood and other worthless materials, lie piled near the west wall. To the east, there is a wooden door, and the chamber continues into darkness to the south.

Looking into the southern portion of the room, you can see that the pillars continue in a neat line down the center of a 20 foot wide hall. A wide archway is set in the eastern wall, and multiple doors line the west. Judging from the looks of the doors, they may have once been used as cells of some type.

Through the wide archway is what was obviously once a torture chamber. Tools and implements for tormenting the mortal body lie scattered about, though the room appears to be long abandoned. Dust, dirt and cobwebs abound. A couple of humanoid skeletons still lie bound to the devices upon which their lives expired. Deren's discarded and now burned out sunrod lies where he tossed it near one of the skeletons.


*
MAP:



*


----------



## Voadam

Having seen the cells deadend and the torture chamber filled with undisturbed dust and no obvious exits, Sir Merrick heads to the eastern doorway.


----------



## Rhun

The eastern door appears to be fairly new and in good repair. Although it is closed, it does not appear to be locked. Deren informs you that this is the door from which the ogre came.


----------



## Voadam

"*Then this is where we wish to explore. Deren if you would open the door Zirat and I will be ready to drop any ghouls that pour forth*." Sir Merrick will ready his glaive while Deren opens the door.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Actually," Deren pipes up, "There's something I wanted to check out in the torture room, as well as grabbing up my caltrops.  It shouldn't take long."

Hopefully, the group will go to the torture chamber.  Deren will then quickly scoop up the caltrops and then investigate the trail of blood the caught his eye when he was here the last time.  With the light, it should be easy to check out.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron accompanies Deren and looks at the blood.  "You didn't cause that.  It is not wet."

The cleric's expression turns dour.  "I don't like the look of this..."


----------



## Rhun

Deren follows the trail of dried blood, which leads into the southern portion of the room, stopping abruptly at the southern pillar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Aeron accompanies Deren and looks at the blood.  "You didn't cause that.  It is not wet."
> 
> The cleric's expression turns dour.  "I don't like the look of this..."




"I know," Deren says.  "I just felt...just had a weird feeling.  Maybe I am being paranoid.  Wouldn't be the first time."

Following the trail of blood, Deren stares at the pillar before him.  He turns back and glances at Aeron.  "It can't just be my paranoia telling me that this has to mean something."

OOC: _TOTALLY searching the pillar and surrounding area.  Search +4._


----------



## Rhun

Deren searches the pillar, and after several minutes finds a concealed opening in the pillar's side. Removing the panel, he is greeted with with what appears to be a shaft descending into darkness, with iron rungs set into the stonework. The rungs appear to be used with some frequency.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Looking in disgust at the torture room Zirat mumbles 
It's reminds me the deep slave dungeons beneath the arena, every gladiator …
He turns to the others as he walks to the pillar
Need to pass the dungeon's test before he can compete in the arena, the rooms resemble to this one and there are weird animals down there …
Looking down into the darkness of the pillar he continues
It stinks in here, something tells me we need to explore this basement before descending to the deep of the earth


----------



## Dog Moon

"What if they aren't expecting us to come down this way?" Deren asks.  "I think it would be excellent if we could make it look like we left and then traveled down there, surprising the enemies by catching them behind.  Not sure if we really have the means of doing that without _actually leaving_ though...

"But even so, I don't think anyone would expect us to attack from a direction that isn't the front."


----------



## Voadam

"*A clever stratagem, but we don't have much time if we rely upon my light. I say we clear out whatever is up here so we don't leave anything at our backs when we go down. If you can spare the caltrops they will slow any reinforcements from below while we work on whatever is up here*."


----------



## Dichotomy

"Both of your ideas are prudent.  At the least, we should certainly make sure to leave nothing at our backs.  I'd not like to be caught in a pincer."  Aeron looks at the odd sight of the secret passage.  "Most especially when we know not what other passages might be hidden in this place..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We should find if the humanoids kept something behind the door where the stairs are.
Backing away from the pillar, Zirat goes to stand in the opening of the torture chamber.
_I wonder what's in there_
He thinks, looks at the cells and trying to spot anything


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren frowns as he looks between the opening of the torture chamber and the secret entrance leading down.  He begins to panick slightly as he realizes that either way they go, they will be leaving enemies behind them.  "Oh man," he mutters, "We're going to be outflanked no matter where we go."  He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, trying to calm himself down.

"Well," he says finally, "I guess it looks like I'm outvoted.  We should at least close the entrance to the secret door before leaving so hopefully, no one realizes that we know about it.  I'll spread my caltrops at the entrance of the torture room like before, and then we can continue on with this level."


----------



## Rhun

After replacing the panel concealing the hidden shaft, and spreading out Deren's caltrops as a precautionary measure, your company moves on to continue with their exploration.

The five cells to the west of the former torture chamber appear to have sit in disuse for a long period of time. Their hinges and locks are rusting, and thick layers of dust cover the cold stone floors. Although they all appear to be empty, Jebediah's keen eye catches something gleaming beneath the dust of the northenmost cell...picking it up with a smile he holds up what appears to be a fair-sized, olive green peridot that must have been abandoned here long ago.

Turning your attentions to the northen door, you quickly make your preparations and burst through into the next chamber. You find what appears to be an old store room, now littered with debris and filth. The remains of broken barrels and crates, and whatever their contents may once have been, is all the remains here. A single hardwood door is set into the eastern wall.


*
Loot Found
1 peridot

MAP:



*


----------



## Lord_Raven88

"Well there appears to be nothing more here, lets carry on"

OOC: Did anyone lend Jeb a light crossbow, when he asked? Otherwise he's going to be very poor companion indeed.


----------



## Voadam

"*Same procedure then. Deren gets the door with Zirat and Myself ready to thrash anything on the other side*." Sir Merrick moves into position glaive ready.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pauses to glance at the man with the Glaive.  _I'm supposed to get the door?_ Deren thinks with a frown.  _Oh Lady of the forests, please don't fail me now_.  A moment later, _I'm so dead_.

Deren stops before the door and taking a deep breath, weapons in hand, he opens the door.


----------



## Rhun

The door swings open to reveal a rather large chamber, complete with large stone pillars supporting the ceiling overhead. The chamber is empty of denizens, but a huge pile of furs and skins in one corner of the room obviously served as bedding for something much larger than human. A large wooden chest sits against the wall, near the bedding. Other than this, and some miscellaneous rubble and debris, the room is empty.

The door to the south is made of thick, solid hardwood banded in iron, and stoutly barred from this side.


*
MAP:



*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

There are two options for this door. 
Says the big gladiator when he steps in cautiously 
One is to keep a prisoner from fleeing and two is to keep someone evil from menacing the outside world, hopefully Istus's plans for us is option one

Zirat tries to listen if there is something behind the barred door


----------



## Voadam

Merrick will walk over to peer at the chest and see if it is locked.


----------



## Rhun

Zirat presses his ear against the door as Sir Merrick moves to investigate the chest. Zirat can hear no sound coming from behind the door, and Sir Merrick can tell that there is no lock on this chest.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will flip open the top of the chest with the butt of his glaive and see what it holds.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick finds that the chest holds what is obviously someone's idea of treasure: glass beads, brass candlesticks, and other worthless and sundry items. A few random coins are mixed in with the other junk, and appear to be the only thing worth taking.



*OOC:

Loot Found
12 gp
17 sp
27 cp

*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren will also investigate the chest, surprised that he isn't asked to check for traps, but after seeing nothing happen, checks it out.

Do the candlesticks have any designs on them or are they simply basic, crappy candlesticks made of bronze?


----------



## Rhun

Deren can find nothing unusual about the chest or its contents. The candlesticks appear to be what you would find in any typical family dwelling...worth perhaps a few coppers a piece, but weighing several pounds each. Nothing an adventurer would be interested in.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Deren can find nothing unusual about the chest or its contents. The candlesticks appear to be what you would find in any typical family dwelling...worth perhaps a few coppers a piece, but weighing several pounds each. Nothing an adventurer would be interested in.




Deren takes hold of the glass beads and presses several between his fingers.  "Not the best thing, but perhaps I can find a use for them," he says in a heavy whisper as he thinks to himself.  Assuming no one wants them, he collects them and puts them into his pocket.

He then walks to the furs and begins sorting through them, determining if any of them are of interest or could be nice with only a little repairing/cleaning.


----------



## Rhun

Most of the furs and skins are worthless...they have been badly cured, almost as if just taken off the animal in question and allowed to dry. However, when sorting through the bunch, Deren finds a cloak of fine gray-green material, obviously well-made. It is dirty, but if cleaned would make for a nice piece of clothing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Prepare yourself 
announce Zirat and tries to open the barred door


----------



## Rhun

The heavy portal swings open to reveal a bare (but very dirty) twenty foot by tenty foot chamber. Within the room are what appears to be a severely injured gnome male lying near one wall, and two mildly beaten human males.

The humans stand in surprise as you open the door. "Thank the gods!" cries the first in happy surprise. "We thought for certain that beast Lubash was coming to eat us!"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron's serious demeanor vanishes in an instant as concern builds in him.  "By the Shining One!  Worry no longer, friends.  You are safe now."

The cleric jogs to the injured gnome and, clumsily due to his armor, kneels next to him checking his wounds.  Assuming that the gnome is not in immediate peril, Aeron checks each of the captives in turn, assessing the wounds and general health of each.

[size=-2]OOC: Heal +8[/size]


----------



## Rhun

The two humans suffer from only minor bruises and cuts...apparently the ogre hadn't beaten on them too much as of yet. The gnome, however, is suffering from extensive wounds...broken ribs, large bruises and severe lacerations. Aeron's efforts help make the poor gnome more comfortable, and the cleric can tell that although the gnome may recover on his own, it will take many days.


----------



## Voadam

"*Are there other prisoners you know about here that need rescuing as well?*" the glowing knight asks of the prisoners.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren holds up the cloak and after brushing it off with a couple small sweeps of his hand, he folds it up and puts it in his pack for later.  As he hears the Gladiator announce he's opening the door, Deren turns away from the rest of the furs in disgust as he quickly grabs for his weapons.  Seeing naught but prisoners, the Halfling calms down.

"Some reason I was expecting a slightly larger lair," he mutters to himself.  "Odd that the furry beings would warn me about Ghouls here and yet I don't see any...  I wonder if there's something we missed."

As the others are taking care of the wounded, Deren begins checking out the walls in the room of the Ogre lair, focusing mainly on the north and east walls.

OOC: _Search +4._


----------



## Rhun

The first man turns to answer the knight's question. "Not that I'm knowing of , sir. But we were just captured two days ago, to the east of here. I'm Torr Grayson and this,"  he gestures to his companion, "is Nyer Hardiwick. Of Grayson and Hardiwick of Dyvers. We are merchants. They killed our guards, and captured us, handing us over to that brute Lubash as 'payment.' The gnome...I believe his name is Randath...was here when we we arrived."



Deren searches about the walls for several minutes, but is unable to find anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Rhun said:
			
		

> The first man turns to answer the knight's question. "Not that I'm knowing of , sir. But we were just captured two days ago, to the east of here. I'm Torr Grayson and this,"  he gestures to his companion, "is Nyer Hardiwick. Of Grayson and Hardiwick of Dyvers. We are merchants. They killed our guards, and captured us, handing us over to that brute Lubash as 'payment.' The gnome...I believe his name is Randath...was here when we we arrived."
> 
> 
> 
> Deren searches about the walls for several minutes, but is unable to find anything out of the ordinary.



"We've cleared a path to the surface, are you up to getting back to town by yourselves"


----------



## Rhun

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "We've cleared a path to the surface, are you up to getting back to town by yourselves"





"I think that we can do that. Provided there are no more brigands lurking in the fens. We could take Randath with us, as well, if we were able to fashion some sort of litter to carry him with. And if you could provide us with an address, we will be sure to send you a reward as well, just as soon as we can get back to Dyvers."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

One of these furs and few reeds from the surrounding area will do the trick for a litter. We'll accompany you to the surface and from there you can proceed to Hommlet, there are numerous swords scattered on the upper floor so you could take some for protection
Zirat says and turns to the others
Looks like the only way down is from the pillar


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> The first man turns to answer the knight's question. "Not that I'm knowing of , sir. But we were just captured two days ago, to the east of here. I'm Torr Grayson and this,"  he gestures to his companion, "is Nyer Hardiwick. Of Grayson and Hardiwick of Dyvers. We are merchants. They killed our guards, and captured us, handing us over to that brute Lubash as 'payment.' The gnome...I believe his name is Randath...was here when we we arrived."




"*So Lubash was the ogre we killed. Did they speak any more of their leader? Was there any symbols like a square or eight pointed star that they wore? Were they holding you to ransom you eventually or just for the ogre's sport*?"


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*So Lubash was the ogre we killed. Did they speak any more of their leader? Was there any symbols like a square or eight pointed star that they wore? Were they holding you to ransom you eventually or just for the ogre's sport*?"





The man named Torry continues to answer your questions. "The bandits spoke of "The Master," but who or what he is we don't know. Some of the brigands were human, and there were a few gnolls and bugbears, and then Lubash, of course, but we haven't seen ought else." Torr thinks for a few minutes and then continues. "Now that you mention it, a few of the men did wear a symbol on their clothing. It was a golden eye, wreathed in flames. They handed us over to the ogre as "payment" for his aid."


----------



## Voadam

"*That is helpful, thank you for the information. More pieces of the puzzle for you work with when you put forth your questions lord Krane*." Merrick turns to the others. "*Did this appear to be the last of the rooms that should be here? I could not tell from viewing outside how many to expect down here*."


----------



## Dichotomy

"Alas that poor Jinx has fallen," Aeron says somberly.  "He seemed to have a good knowledge of architecture."

The cleric moves closer to Sir Merrick.  "Do you think it safe to leave these folk on their own to make it back to Hommlet?  The way is somewhat wild, since we had to cut our own trail.  And they were captured once while traveling on their own."


----------



## Rhun

Torr speaks up as he listens to your conversation. "I think we can make it back to Hommlet alright. If you folks made it this far, I imagine the bandits have bigger things on their mind than recapturing us. I did get the distinct impression from overhearing some of the brigands talk that some of them dwell here in this dungeon."


----------



## Voadam

"*Let's press on then with rooting out any that are left here while these goodfolk head back*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

And the place to start is the dark pillar, unless we missed something.


----------



## Dog Moon

"I'm sure we're missing something," Deren says as he eyes the eastern and northern walls suspiciously,  "But I do agree that it is best to start with what we know, which is the pillar.  Don't forget about my caltrops though," he warns.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> And the place to start is the dark pillar, unless we missed something.



"I agree we have yet to find the 'Master', so lets check out this pillar and see where it leads"


----------



## Voadam

"*Very well, I will descend first*." Sir Merrick heads back to the torture chamber.


----------



## Rhun

The descent down the hidden shaft proves quite simple...the iron rings set in the stone are sturdy, and the narrowness of the shaft makes it easy to brace yourselves. After descending some thirty or so feet, you find yourselves in a narrow passage, perhaps five feet wide, heading in an easterly direction. It appears to turn and head south after about twenty or twenty-five feet.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick leads the way, glaive ready, light shining forth.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods at Sir Merrick.  "That weapon will do quite well in this tight hallway.  Let me know when your light is near its end.  I have a light that will not go out."  The cleric takes whatever place in line the others wish him to, and will take position directly behind Merrick if no one else does.


----------



## Rhun

The passage turns and heads south, and after some sixty feet comes to a dead end. Merrick quickly finds a catch that opens a hidden door, and the portal swings open to reveal a rather large chamber. Judging from the niches carved into the walls of the place, and the splintered coffins that occupy some of said niches, this place is obviously some kind of crypt.

The chamber is about twenty feet wide and sixty in length, though you can see where it opens toward the east about halfway along its length. From that section you can hear the sound of something, or somethings, moving toward you.


*OOC: Map to follow shortly.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick gestures at the splintered coffins with his glaive as he enters the chamber and peers around looking for signs of hiding enemies "*Looks like the ghouls are from here. Stay sharp, Here they come.*" he quietly says to his companions as he gets ready to meet the oncoming foes.


----------



## Rhun

From around the corner comes a pack of four hideous looking creatures, reeking with the stench of death. Seeing your group, the lead ghoul licks its lips hungrily. "Fresh meats," it says. "We shall feast well."









*MAP:*


----------



## Voadam

"*Come and face your destruction spawn of evil*!"

Merrick will move forward to be 15' away from them then ready an action to strike with his glaive (going for max AoOs from his reach with combat reflexes).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

You ment we shall feast well after this battle !
Replies the gladiator to the corpse eater

Moving 5 ft. forward, Reach 10 ft. for AoO
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+7, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren, gripping his daggers, takes a small step forward and waits for any of the Ghouls to bypass Merrick.

OOC: _Aka, 5' step forward, readying that if any Ghoul passes Merrick, Deren throws a dagger at it.

Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]_


----------



## Dichotomy

"Waste not your health and weapons, my friends," Aeron loudly calls.  "The undead dare not tread where the faithful of the Shining One stand."

Brandishing the holy symbol around his neck, the cleric of Pelor steps toward the ghouls and shouts, "Begone!"

[size=-2]OOC: Turning undead as level 3 cleric; 1d20+6 turning check; 3d6+5 turning damage.[/size]


----------



## Rhun

As you all prepare for combat against the flesh-eating undead, the cleric of Hieroneous takes command of the situation.

"Waste not your health and weapons, my friends," Aeron loudly calls.  "The undead dare not tread where the faithful of the Shining One stand." Brandishing the holy symbol around his neck, the cleric of Pelor steps toward the ghouls and shouts, "Begone!"

At Aeron's words, the power of the Shining One sends the ghouls into a panic, and they flee toward the south end of the chamber, where one after one they enter into one of the burial niches and crawl into what appears to be hand (claw) dug tunnel.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Swinging his chain nervously, Zirat steps forward and keep looking in the direction of the fleeing flesh eaters.
let's proceed in that direction
He nods to the corridor on the left.
I'll take the rear and watch our back if those minions of evil decides to follow us


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods and proceeds leading the way.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Nice," says Deren, impressed, "But doesn't that just mean they'll be back to fight us later, maybe when we're in worse shape?" he asks as they walk forward.

He keeps his eyes in motion, scanning the surrounding areas.


----------



## Dichotomy

"If you act quickly, you may be able to destroy them before Pelor's power fades.  I must stay distant, though, or the power will break."  If the group takes that course of action, Aeron will follow behind them (carefully staying at least 10 feet away from the turned undead).


----------



## Voadam

"*Crawling into the tunnel to confront them in such cramped terrain would be far worse than fighting them out in an open chamber such as this one. Any more caltrops to impede them returning through that tunnel entrance?"*


----------



## Dog Moon

"Yes, but I don't they would have the same effect against the Undead," says Deren.


----------



## Rhun

Instead of crawling into the tunnel after the vanquished ghouls, you opt instead to move into the eastern portion of the chamber. Although a few of the niches still contain remains of those interred there, in appears as though most of them were never used before the fall of the Moathouse.

Exiting the chamber through a grandly decorated archway, you make your way down a long corridor. Eventually, the passage splits. It continues straight into darkness to your left, and descends down a steep flight of stairs to your right.


*MAP



*


----------



## Rhun

The sound of softly dripping water echoes to you from the stairway to the right. To the left, all is quiet.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks down the hall in both directions.  "Should we finish looking around up here before going down?" he asks indicating the path to the left.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren nods.  "Yeah, that's probably the best thing," he says.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren nods.  "Yeah, that's probably the best thing," he says.



"A sound plan, indeed"


----------



## Rhun

Turning left, you continue down the corridor, and soon find yourselves at another branching path. Straight ahead of you, at the limits of your light source, you can see a door set into the wall, while another passage splits off to your right hand side, heading in a southeastern direction.


*
Map:



*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Let me through
Guessing the ghouls will not return, Zirat makes his way from the back to the first line.
Deren, can you say what's behind this door ?
He says and concentrate on his "feeling evil" inheart ability.

Detect evil.


----------



## Voadam

Merrick steps back to give the champion room to work.


----------



## Rhun

Zirat:

[sblock]

Enacting your ability to detect evil, you begin to concentrate on the area beyond the door in front of you. After several seconds, you begin to detect mulitple faint evil auras in range of your power. There appear to be a dozen seperate and distinct evil auras before you. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Let me through
> Guessing the ghouls will not return, Zirat makes his way from the back to the first line.
> Deren, can you say what's behind this door ?
> He says and concentrate on his "feeling evil" inheart ability.
> 
> Detect evil.




"I could listen to see if there's anything beyond the door," Deren says, "But I can't do anything more than that."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I don't know what behind this door, but Kord tells me that it's something bad, and it's radiating from several spots.
Zirat whispers to his friends, as he grabs a potion from his belt.
If we are going to enter, we need to be ready.


ooc - we can prepare a trap maybe, caltrops, oil on the floor
spells, potions, ranged and reach weapons.


----------



## Voadam

"*If somebody else gets the door, I'm ready*." Sir Merrick stands poised with his glaive eager to leap into the den of evil and lay about him.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Allow me to enter on your heels, in case any more of the walking dead are in this place."  Aeron takes position behind Merrick and his glaive.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

No, let them come to us, Deren, spread your caltrops in the corridor.
he says and turn to Sir Merrick
Let us be the first line and fight with Glaive and chain.

We can spread some Caltrops on (AV40 and AW40)
Oil I can take from poor Jin'x backpack, I carry his stuff (on AV41 and AW41)
And we (Zirat and Merrick) can stand with reach weapons on AV42 and AW42
It's a perfect setup.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

"I'll just wait back here then, oh and Thomas do remind me to buy a crossbow when we return to Homlett, I certainly don't want a repeat performance of this, ever again" Jebediah pulls a smokestick and a tinder twig from his harness and prepares to use them if the need arises.

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 13/13 PP 0/11.
Thomas: AC 17 HP 19/19*


----------



## Dog Moon

OOC: Oh right, was gonna offer Jeb some daggers, though considering that they're small size, probably wouldn't be worth it.

Deren nods and spreads his caltrops before the door as instructed.  "Just hope they aren't wearing metal foot coverings," he whispers as he finishes setting up the caltrops.  He grabs his daggers again and is ready for this confrontation as much as he can be while his eyes dart to the other nearby entrances, hoping that they aren't ambushed from a different direction as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Pouring the oil as a second line of defense, Zirat opens the door and take position with Sir Merrick behind Jinx's oils and Derens's caltrops.
Show yourselves minions of evil
He shouts and prepares his spiked chain


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick's eyes narrow and harden in determination as the door is opened.


----------



## Rhun

Your preparations for combat made, Zirat swings the heavy door before you open. The large chamber before you is well lit, with multiple torches flickering in wall sconces. There is no furniture in the chamber, but a heap of rubble has been piled nearly waist high before the northern passage out of the room. It appears to be some kind of hastily constructed defensive barrier.

Milling about the chamber, apparently ready for an assault from the north, is your foe. Two bugbears, morningstars in hand, have the eastern flank. A group of seven human bandits with longspears, longswords and shields, have the center. Lastly, to the west, are three gnolls, their bows ready to unleash feathered death against all comers.

At Zirat’s challenge, they hastily begin redeploying themselves for an attack from the south instead. It is quite obvious that although they were lying in wait for you, they didn't expect you from this direction.



*OOC: 

I rolled your opponent’s initiatives in three groups, just to make things easier. I am assuming you are holding your ground and letting them come to you?

Initiative Order

Zirat 20
Merrick 16
Thomas 15
Deren 14
Jebediah 13
Aeron 11
BB1 11
BB2 11
G1: 10
G2: 10
G3: 10
1: 8
2: 8
3: 8
4: 8
5: 8
6: 8
7: 8

*


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Momentarily stunned by the sheer number of their foes Jebediah blinks furiously hoping to clear the hallucination from his sight before turning to look wryly at Thomas "Yep, I'm sure glad we decided to press on and explore this place, instead of resting up and returning at full strength" 

With the smokestick in one hand and the tinder twig in the other Jebediah quickly strikes the tinder twig against his armour and lights the waiting smokestick, before tossing it into the room.

Speaking in a loud voice "Remember, don't inhale the fumes of the smoke otherwise you'll be dead within a minute" (Bluff +7)

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 13/13 PP 0/11, Jebediah throws the smokestick at AV37
Thomas: AC 17 HP 19/19*


----------



## Dog Moon

Weren't expecting us?  "Has to be a secret door something," Deren murmurs.  "I don't think this needs voting on," he tells the others, "But I think we should let them come to us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat pours some of his magic oil on his spiked chain and waits for the enemy to enter the trap.

spiked chain - reach 10 ft.
using magic weapon oil (the spiked chain is now magical+1)


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick holds his ground ready to slash at the first one to come towards them.

ooc readied action attack Glaive +5 1d10+6 x3 slashing, combat reflexes and 10' reach.


----------



## Voadam

"*Lubash and the others are fallen. Throw down your arms and surrender!*" Sir Merrick calls out commandingly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren licks his lips nervously as his eyes dart about from enemy to enemy.

He readies an action to fling a dagger at the nearest opponent who either bypasses Merrick's attack or lives through it.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]

If they're Humans, I also deal +2 damage cause of Favored Enemy._


----------



## Dichotomy

Under his breath the cleric whispers to his companions.  "I've little healing left, but I can magically cover us if we must retreat."

[size=-2]OOC: Aeron is going to delay.  If one of his friends becomes badly hurt, he will jump in with his last CLWs.  If the battle seems to be going retchedly, he will cast obscuring mist on the party for cover and begin to retreat (letting the non-warriors or the wounded go before him).  If some other contingency occurs, feel free to have Aeron act as you think best.[/size]


----------



## Voadam

Light bursting forth from him, Sir Merrick issues his command to the bandits over the edge of his large polearm blade.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Sorry, guys, I've been extrememly busy at work lately...no time to make maps and roll dice.  If you don't see an updated IC post today, I'll have it up tomorrow night/saturday day. Thanks for your patience!*


----------



## Rhun

Zirat pours some of his magic oil on his spiked chain and waits for the enemy to enter the trap.


Sir Merrick holds his ground ready to slash at the first one to come towards them. *"Lubash and the others are fallen. Throw down your arms and surrender!"* Sir Merrick calls out commandingly. Light bursting forth from him, Sir Merrick issues his command to the bandits over the edge of his large polearm blade.


Thomas stands at the ready, shield and sword held easily in a fighting stance.


Weren't expecting us? "Has to be a secret door something," Deren murmurs. "I don't think this needs voting on," he tells the others, "But I think we should let them come to us." Deren licks his lips nervously as his eyes dart about from enemy to enemy, as he draws a dagger from its sheath, ready to throw it at any opponent to get past his battle-hardened companions.


Momentarily stunned by the sheer number of their foes Jebediah blinks furiously hoping to clear the hallucination from his sight before turning to look wryly at Thomas "Yep, I'm sure glad we decided to press on and explore this place, instead of resting up and returning at full strength" 

With the smokestick in one hand and the tinder twig in the other Jebediah quickly strikes the tinder twig against his armour and lights the waiting smokestick, before tossing it into the room.

Speaking in a loud voice "Remember, don't inhale the fumes of the smoke otherwise you'll be dead within a minute"


Under his breath the cleric whispers to his companions. "I've little healing left, but I can magically cover us if we must retreat."


The smoke obscures the movements of the enemy, but you can hear the sounds of them milling about in surprise as they try to adjust their tactics to fight your surprise attack. A moment later, a trio of arrows flies through the smoke toward you, but each of them overshoots your group, flying well over your heads.

*
Initiative Order

Zirat 20, applies Oil of Magic Weapon to spiked chain
Merrick 16
Thomas 15
Deren 14
Jebediah 13, throws smokestick
Aeron 11
BB1 11
BB2 11
G1: 10, attack vrs. Merrick 20 (success), 50% miss chance = 39% (failure)
G2: 10, attack vrs. Zirat 17 (success), 50% miss chance = 21% (failure)
G3: 10, attack vrs. Zirat 5 (failure)
1: 8
2: 8
3: 8
4: 8
5: 8
6: 8
7: 8

PC Status
Zirat – 20/22
Merrick – 13/13
Thomas – 11/19
Deren – 13/13
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah – 12/13

MAP:



*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat enters into a Total defense position, until the first melee units pass the oil and the caltrops.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron resolutely stands with his companions.

[size=-2]OOC: Same delayed action as prior.[/size]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren continues to ready his beforementioned action.


----------



## Voadam

"*Your ogre is dead, your entire surface party overthrown. Surrender now*!"


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Zirat enters into a Total defense position, until the first melee units pass the oil and the caltrops.




[sblock=Zirat]

You know if you use Total Defense you can't make AoOs, right?

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=Zirat]
> You know if you use Total Defense you can't make AoOs, right?
> [/sblock]




ooc- You are right, I forgot.
Zirat will not go into Total Defense.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will take one hand off his glaive, hurl a javelin at the closest armed opponent then put his hand back on the glaive ready to take any charge.

ooc javelin +2 ranged 1d6+4


----------



## Rhun

Zirat twirls his chain anxiously, waiting for an enemy to brave the smoke and approach.

Merrick stands with his glaive ready to strike, and calls out to the enemy *”Your ogre is dead, your entire surface party overthrown. Surrender now!"*

Ignoring the knight’s commands, the two bugbears come charging through the smoke. Slowed by the caltrops and the oil, they find themselves easy targets for the fighters’ weapons, and are both are dropped outright by Zirat’s and Merrick’s brutal defense.

Thomas remains in a defensive stance, ready to dodge any arrows that may come his way, while Deren keeps a dagger in hand. Aeron waits, ready to aid his companions, while Jebediah silently curses himself for not purchasing a crossbow.

Another trio of arrows sail through the smoke, but again fail to find purchase in flesh.

The sounds of the human bandits moving about behind the smoke can still be heard.


*OOC:

Thomas 15, total defense
Deren 14, readied action: attack
Jebediah 13, total defense
Aeron 11, delays action
Zirat 11, AoO vrs. BB1 24 (success), damage 10, readied action: attack vrs. BB1, damage 19 (success) 9
BB1 11 – dead
Merrick 11, AoO vrs. BB2 21 (success), damage 11, readied action: attack vrs BB2, 26 (success), damage 15
BB2 11 - dead
G1: 10, attack vrs. Deren “20” (success), 50% miss chance = 38% (failure)
G2: 10, attack vrs. Zirat “1” (failure), 50% miss chance = NA
G3: 10, attack vrs. Aeron 7 (failure), 50% miss chance = NA
1: 8
2: 8
3: 8
4: 8
5: 8
6: 8
7: 8

Opponent Status – Rhun’s Eyes Only
[sblock]
BB1: -3/16
BB2: dead
[/sblock]

PC Status
Zirat – 20/22
Merrick – 13/13
Thomas – 11/19
Deren – 13/13
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah – 12/13


*


----------



## Voadam

"*Krane, take my javelins*." Sir Merrick stands ready for a next wave.

ooc readied action again.


----------



## Rhun

A voice, sounding somewhat unsettled, calls out from beyond the smoke. "Worr? Lag? What do you see?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Standing ready, with sweat covering his face, Zirat pulls the bugbear up and place him as a shield to cover himself from the arrows.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron resists the urge to call back, and instead continues to wait for the best use of his abilities.

[size=-2]OOC: Same delayed action.  Two down...[/size]


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Grabbing Sir Merrick Javelins, Jebediah waits anxiously for the next wave to attack.

* OOC: Jebediah readies an action to throw a Javelin, otherwise if it looks like the smoke is going to dissipate then he'll light and throw another smokestick. *

*Jebediah: AC 14 HP 23/13 PP 0/11, readied action
Thomas: AC 17 HP 19/19, readied action*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grins at the question from within the smoke.  _'If I could mimic, I'd tell them it's safe.  That would be funny,'_ he thinks.  He crouches down just a little bit more and continues to wait.

OOC: _Continues readying._


----------



## Rhun

After several more moments of silence, the voice comes again from beyond the smoke. "I desire a parley!"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron turns to look at Merrick, but his face is void of hint as to his thoughts.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick calls out in a commanding voice "*Step forward and speak quickly. Know that your bugbears are now dead as well.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

And throw your weapons, as you realize we are not merciful to those who come with weapons ready!
Zirat keeps holding the Shield like bugbear in front of him.


----------



## Rhun

A brown-haired man of some thirty winters dressed in brigandine and black tabbard comes slowly through the smoke, his blade sheathed and his shield lowered. He stops just beyond the edge of the smoke, and stops for a moment to stare at the bloodied bodies of the bugbears.

With a shake of his head, he clears his throat and speaks. "My men and I have no desire to fight you. Your power is obvious to us, as you've made it this far. We are willing to leave this place and this area with no further resistance, but you must defeat the Master. Otherwise, he will track us down and inflict horrible punishment upon us for abandoning our post."


----------



## Voadam

"*We will slay all who do not surrender. The master shall not escape justice. Others of your comrades have already surrendered rather than face death. They all live and are protected. Tell us of the master*."


----------



## Rhun

"Lareth, the Dark Master. He is the one that brought us to this place. If you take the southeastern passage there behind you, it will lead you to him. He knows that you are about...he is the one that ordered us to lay in wait for you. If you choose to face him, you must be careful. His powers are vile and deadly."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Tell the dogs
Zirat refers to the gnolls
To lower down their bow and leave their arrows in place, give us the key to this door and flee from this dumb place, or we'll leave you to the merci of the ghouls we captured. 
Got it?
Zirat calls in heavy tone and add
You don't want to deal with the champion ...


----------



## Rhun

The bandit looks confused. "We will all leave. My men, and the gnolls. But I'm curious, what key do you speak of, 'Champion?'"


*OOC: Switched back to green color, so as not to get confused with Zirat.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The door Zirat opened to the room, unless there is no key hole
Zirat says
Never mind, flee from this place, and leave your bows and arrows on ground or I'll send my corpse eating minions.


----------



## Rhun

"Then we shall depart, and leave this area for good. If you do not stop the Master, though, not only are our lives forfeit, but he will continue to recruit bandits to plague the area. Beware his dark powers."

With the final warning, the bandit turns and moves back through the slowly dissipating smoke. After a brief conversation with the rest of his band, the group clambers over their barrier of rubble, and head off down the northern corridot.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick marks their faces lest they break their word and return to the service of evil here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grimaces, sure that the bandits will cause trouble for them later, but at least for now, they don't have to deal with them.  "Well," he says, "Are we going to find this Lareth, or should we search the rest of this area and make sure that no one can help him in this fight?"

While waiting for an answer, he peers forward to make sure the enemies have fled and recollects his caltrops.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

With great need for ranged weapons Zirat Collects one of the bows left in the room and arrows.
We must secure one of the doors, preventing those bandits to surprise us from the those passages
He points to the corridors the bandits fled.
If they will discover the secret shaft in the pillar, the ghouls will slow them down.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron turns to Zirat and speaks gravely.  "Pray, dear Zirat, that the undead do NOT slow them overmuch.  On our return, we may need to face even more ghouls.  And I would not wish the vile curse of undeath upon even my enemies."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren shudders at Aeron's words.  "That would prove my worries even more greater than I thought.  Not only would we be facing both later on, but we'd be facing both at the same time."


----------



## Voadam

"*Let us gather up the arms and proceed on to confront this Lareth*."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren nods.  "If we don't go find him, he's definitely going to come find us," he states matter-of-factly.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Let us gather up the arms and proceed on to confront this Lareth*."



Sighing in resignation "In for a copper in for a gold, we've made it this far, it would be ashame to turn back now"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

After collecting some arrows and one of the gnoll's bow
Zirat turns to his companions and jumps back over the oil stain
Let us proceed down that corridor and see if the Dark Master can overcome the Champion.

ooc: I need you to tell me what kind of bow Zirat took


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick takes the lead again.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron resolutely follows, but his mood seems even more sour than before.


----------



## Rhun

You move down the corridor indicated by the brigand, moving in a southeastern direction. After about sixty feet, your way is blocked by an iron-banded, hardwood door. The door appears to be fairly new, its hinges well-oiled. At first glance, it does not appear to be locked.

*OOC: The gnolls bow was just a simple shortbow. *


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron turns to look at Merrick and Zirat, expecting them to take position in front of the door.  The cleric waits to move in behind them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Be ready
Says the big champion, sweep off the sweat from his forehead
_This place is stifling_ 
He thinks and opens the door cautiously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren takes in a deep breath as he grips his daggers in hand, glad that he wasn't the one to open the door.  "I wonder how many minions Lareth has at hand we're gonna have to fight," he mutters quietly.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick steps into position, glaive at the ready, armor glowing.

ooc readied action strike for any rushing enemies, 10' reach, combat reflexes.


----------



## Rhun

The door swings open to reveal...another passageway, heading away east as far as you can see into the darkness. However, another door similar to the one you just opened is set into the north wall, just beyond your position.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Champion of Kord*

Be ready ... again.
says the big champion and chuckles to himself.
he prepares his iron chain (still magicall with the oil?) and open the doors.


----------



## Voadam

Merrick steps up, primed for combat with his glaive at the ready.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Jebediah and Thomas advance up the passageway along with the others


----------



## Dichotomy

Void of expression, Aeron takes his place directly behind the frontline warriors.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren sighs as he follows.  "I don't like doors," he mutters, "Unless I'm the one behind it."


----------



## Rhun

The door opens to reveal a long, well-lit hallway and a startled brigand standing only a few feet beyond the door. Not recognizing you as comrades, his hand immediately moves to draw his blade...

About sixty feet further down the corridor is another bandit guard.



*OOC: For some reason my PrtScn key is not working here at the office, so I'm having issues taking my maps from Excel and turning them into .jpgs. I'll get the map posted when I get home tonight.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick rushes forward and slashes at the guard. "*Throw down your arms and surrender*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Swinging the chain in the air, Zirat charge the bandit
Didn't you hear what the knight told you ... you rat.

If the bandit will keep his weapon in his hands , the chain will land on him, if not, Zirat will crush the chain on the wall.


----------



## Rhun

The bandit, obviously rattled by the appearance of the knight and the champion, nearly fumbles his blade as it clears the scabbard. Of course, this matters little, as Merrick's glaive and Zirat's chain strike the man in unison, sending him sprawling to the floor in a gory heap.

The bandit further down the corridor, his eyes wide with surprise and fear at seeing his companion slain so efficiently, still manages to draw his sword. At the same time, he let's out a loud yell. "Intruders! Protect the Master!" He takes several steps backward away from your group as he does so.

*OOC: Still having some issues getting a map together for you...but the guard you can see is now 65' away down a ten-foot wide corridor. About 5' further behind him, the corridor appears to turn or open up to the west.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will charge down the corridor to meet the enemy.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron stoically follows (waiting for Zirat to, presumably, go before him).  "Be cautious.  They know we are here now."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

No.. Wait, Darn !!
droping poor and covered Jinx on the floor, Zirat runs while Swinging his "now" magical chain, after the knight to meet the enemy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves forward at a slightly slower and more cautious gate, allowing his friends to charge in recklessly, mumbling wordless syllables as he goes.


----------



## Rhun

Sir Merrick charges down the corridor to meet the enemy, his glaive at the ready. 

No…wait! Darn! Dropping poor Jinx’s body to the floor, Zirat chases after the knight, swinging his “now” magical chain.

Aeron stoically follows. "Be cautious. They know we are here now."

Deren moves forward at a slightly slower and more cautious gait, allowing his friends to charge in recklessly, mumbling wordless syllables as he goes.

Thomas and Jebediah follow the rest down the corridor.

The bandit, faced with two charging warriors, turns and flees around the corner, where you can hear cries of alarm and the sound of men scurrying for their weapons.


*
Initiative Order
Merrick 18, charges
Zirat 16, charges
Aeron 16 (delayed for Zirat’s move), moves
B2 15, moves
Deren 13, moves
Thomas 10, moves
Jebediah 9, moves


Opponent Status – Rhun’s Eyes Only
[sblock]
B1: dead
B2: 
[/sblock]

PC Status
Zirat – 20/22
Merrick – 13/13
Thomas – 11/19
Deren – 13/13
Aeron – 12/17
Jebediah – 12/13

Map:



*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Wait
Zirat calls to Sir Merrick
It could be a trap, running to there could be fatal to you and us without you with us.
He says and a look of confusion rise on his face when he says the last sentence.
Never mind … we should be cautious, the enemy is cunning and aware, Prepare your ranged weapons back their
He says to the other.
Throw your caltrops ahead Darren and let's stay behind them.


----------



## Voadam

"*We should find out their numbers then withdraw. Be ready with the caltrops and smoke.*" Sir Merrick will proceed down to look around the corner then pull back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren quickly replaces one of his daggers with the pouch of caltrops.  _'I wonder if smacking someone with this will hurt,'_ he wonders, though it will probably have greater effect spilling the contents into the ground.


----------



## Rhun

As Merrick moves cautiously forward, using the wall for cover, Deren prepares to lay down caltrops in case your group should be pursued.

Reaching the corner, the knight peers into the room beyond. The chamber appears to serve as a guard post and storage room. Crates and barrels of miscellaneous goods are stacked near the wall, and a weapons rack near the north wall holds various weapons. Standing in the room are three bandits, clothed in the black you have become accustomed to seeing, They hold their shields and swords ready.

From beyond the chamber, from the northern passageway, comes the sound of more men scrambling to prepare for combat. An authoritive voice rings out. "Hurry, men. Arm yourselves. We most defend the master and slay these intruders."


*
MAP:



*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick pulls back

"*Three ahead. At least five total plus the master. We have time to withdraw.*


----------



## Dichotomy

"I don't think it wise to back off now that they know we are here.  However, in the circumstances, it would be even less wise to fight them now.  My healing abilities are nearly spent."


----------



## Rhun

Jebediah gives a slight sigh and shrugs his shoulders at Aeron's words. "I too have expended all of my power for the time being. Still, we should either attack before they are completely prepared for us, or withdraw before they can organize pursuit."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick makes the decision "*Orderly withdrawal. Now*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Without hesitation, Aeron nods in agreement.  "Lead the way.  I will stay near the rear."


----------



## Rhun

Jebediah and Thomas quickly form up as you begin to withdraw down the corridor, Thomas keeping his blade at the ready.



*
OOC: Where are you withdrawing to?
*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pauses just long enough to drop a pouch of caltrops on the floor in case the enemy starts giving chase.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick leads the way back to the iron stairs up, eyes wary for returning ghouls. "*Keep your symbol ready prophet, the ghouls are still here somewhere*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat follows the rest, carrying his chain in one hand and Jinx's body in the other hand.
You will rest soon, good friend
He says quietly.


----------



## Rhun

You return to the shaft without event, and begin climbing the iron rungs upward. So far, you've yet to see or hear any pursuit from behind.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick keeps the lead in the orderly withdrawal making steady progress up and out of the moathouse.


----------



## Rhun

All goes quietly and without incident. If the remnants of the bandits in the Moathouse have organized a pursuit, they have been delayed sufficiently to allow you to escape. You exit the ruins and find yourselves back on the trail to Hommlet in short order, with only the usual strange sounds of the bogs and fens to keep you company.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Are you returning to Hommlet for the night?*


----------



## Rhun

Your troop returns to Hommlet without further ado. The body of poor, deceased Jinx is left with Acolyte Calmer at the Church of St. Cuthbert, who promises to give the body honorable burial in the village's cemetary. You retire to the Welcome Wench for a meal and bit of rest. Although the place is lively this night, you all feel weighed down by the loss of your companion and the stresses of fighting the bandits. 

Despite this, Ostler serves up a delicious meal of pheasant roasted in butter with spiced potatoes and fresh greens. The ale and wine flow freely, as you discuss your next moves...


*OOC: Hey guys, I know that Voadam is away until Wednesday, and Strahd is gone until the 22nd or so...Dog Moon, Dichotomy, are you guys still with us? I'm not sure if Lord_Raven will be back either. I will NPC him temporarily. If he doesn't return, I'll probably have to recruit for a new arcane caster/psionic character.*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron's dour mood from before did not seem to lessen even once the party began relaxing at the Welcome Wench.

"My friends, I am not sure how it is best to proceed.  Our enemy knows we were there.  They may even have a good enough description to recognize us.  Clearly, they will react in some way.  Do not do so would be foolish.

"I fear that we simply know too little.  We do not know who they are or what their purpose is.  Therefore we can barely even speculate as to what move they will next make.

"I am also greatly vexed by the loss of Jinx.  I pray to the Shining One that we will not suffer such fate again.  But there is a very real possibility that we are overmatched.

"At the least, however, I think we should inform local authorities about what we have found.  Jebediah, you have a rapport with the local lords, do you not?  Perhaps you could speak to them."

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for my delinquency.  I'd actually forgotten that the others were gone, and, since Aeron had been deferring to Merrick's leadership, I was waiting for him.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Ah yes, indeed," responds Jebediah, looking up from his meal. "I shall endeaver to make that my first priority on the morn. I'm quite certain that Lords Burne and Rufus will be most curious as to the discoveries we have made thus far."


----------



## Rhun

[sblock]
BUMP
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*Our path is clear. We must return tomorrow to deal with this Master once and for all.*" Sir Merrick looks sure and determined. "*Lord Krane,  we will need to interrogate our bugbear prisoner and learn what we can of the Master. It would be good to know going in to combat him if he is a master warrior, a spellcaster, or simply a charismatic manipulator. Our Free City mage has fallen but we shall continue on with our duty to rid this area of the evils that plague it. Our enemies numbers have been far more reduced and we must strike again soon. Also we must stay vigilant tonight for cult agents in the village who might attempt to make a move on us.*"


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren sighs.  "Sneaks; I hate sneaks.  The problem with sneaks is that they're sneaky and you never know when they're going to strike.  Although I would like to kick back and relax tonight, I have a feeling I'll be up all night.  At least we'll be in warm beds though."


----------



## Rhun

The night passes quietly and without excitement, though Deren swears he heard someone sneaking about his door several times during the wee hours of the morning. Perhaps, since you arrived back in Hommlet in the twilight hours, none who may be foes saw you return.

Waking early and having a quick breakfast, you make your way to the stone tower of the Lords Burne and Rufus, who are responsible for keeping law and order within the area. It is here that the captured bugbear is held.

The guards quickly admit you, and you are led two levels down from the main floor, to where the holding cells are found. In one, the warrior Zert is held, and in the other, the captured bugbear.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will let Lord Krane play the good constable and lead the investigation while Merrick plays the role of bad paladin as they interrogate first the bugbear then Zert, focusing on information about the master and his cult.


----------



## Rhun

The interrogation goes rather quickly, with Lord Krane asking the questions. The bugbear is quite unwilling to provide any useful information at first, but after a few minutes of threats and prodding, he begins to speak.

You learn that The Master's name is Lareth, sometimes called Lareth the Beautiful, and he is apparently a cleric of some dark god. He came to the area to attempt to recruit those of evil nature and rebuild the Cult of Elemental Evil. He has a warrior of some prowess by the name of Kimwar that serves as his Lieutenant. Some quick calculations based off the bugbear's estimates lead you to believe he can't have more than a dozen troops left under his command.

From Zert, you learn little. He still claims his innocence of any association with the brigands or the Temple of Elemental Evil. Jebediah can tell that the man is lying, but is unable to compel further information out of the man.


----------



## Dichotomy

OOC: Does Aeron happen to know anything about the Cult of Elemental Evil?  Knowledge religion and planes are both +6, though I don't know if planes will help...


----------



## Voadam

*Sir Merrick Garland*

"*A cult cleric with a dozen soldiers. And we're down our mage from the free city. Krane, could you see if there is any support the good tower lords could provide before we go back in*?"


----------



## Rhun

Lord Burne enters the chamber, his tall lean form towering over that of the much smaller man accompanying him. He nods at your group, and smiles widely, absentmindedly stroking his goatee with one hand. ”Since it seems you’ve lost your wizard during your latest excursion, I would be most distraught if I could not provide you with some form of help.” Nodding to the man next to him, who is obviously of strong Flan descent, the wizard continues. ”This is my apprentice, Ciaran apCallain. While he is still green in the ways of wielding magic, his grasp of the theories and logic behind the magic is quite strong. I think you would find him quite a boon to your group, if you’ll allow him to come along with you.”


----------



## Rhun

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Aeron happen to know anything about the Cult of Elemental Evil?  Knowledge religion and planes are both +6, though I don't know if planes will help...




[sblock=Dichotomy]
Yes, Aeron does know some...I will update this post later tonight when I have access to all of the information I need!
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

A small, swarthy human, Ciaran wears a soft hide outfit, brown, with colorful beaded designs of blue and white. His curly, black hair is kept short.

Ciaran nods and gestures a greeting. "Lord Burne has spoken to me about your bravery. I would be honored to assist you. I hope I can fill the place of your fallen comrade. What do we know about our quarry?"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick bows respectfully in acknowledgement of the local lord's position of legitimate authority. "*Thank you milord. We most heartily appreciate your assistance in our quest to rid the area of its dangerous evils. Your apprentice is welcome among our numbers as we sally forth to battle this hive of cultists*."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren looks the Wizard up and down.  "Well," he says, "At least this one doesn't have a cat trapped in a cage."  Still, he thinks, I dislike the idea of adding anyone knew into the party.  We're supposed to trust him who is from this town where anyone could be working for the evil cultists?  He sighs, deciding to be careful around this Wizard for the time being.  "The name's Deren," he tells the Wizard in greeting.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Aeron]
When it comes to the topic of the Cult of Elemental Evil, Aeron knows some…. while the Temple of Elemental Evil flourished, earthquakes, unnatural storms, great fires and flash floods would strike areas nearby with seeming capriciousness. All of that ceased once the Temple was assaulted and sealed. 

The original cult was dedicated to evil and chaos was established on the shores of the Nyr Dyv. The cult was based on the premise that the elemental forces of the universe are chaotic and opposed to mankind, and thus (from a humanocentric view) evil. The forces of the Temple worked to destroy all things good and to disrupt order. Many thieves, brigands and assassins worshipped the cult. Fire was regarded as the first elemental evil, its capriciousness and ability to destroy proof of its evil and chaos. Water was worshipped as an even more powerful force of chaos and evil, in the form of floods and raging seas. The epitome of chaos and evil, though, was the combination of earth and air, represented by blackness and corresponding with the demonic Abyss. This combination was regarded as the complete negation of matter.

Aeron also recalls that the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil are hidden away in the hills near the village of Nulb, some ten league’s to the Northeast of Hommlet. Rumor has it that most of the upper works of the Temple were thrown down and destroyed in the final siege of the war. Because of the great evil and power of the Temple, though, the armies did not actually raze the Temple proper. Instead, the sealed the doors and placed mighty wards upon the place and the labyrinth beneath it. Even so great a force that overthrew the Temple, could not cleanly deal with the things that lurked below. The place is shunned now, and considered haunted. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"It is good to meet you, Ciaran," Aeron says sincerely.  "You ask of our quarry.  We have only recently learned that we are dealing with an evil cleric named Lareth, and he is attempting to rebuild the Cult of Elemental Evil."

The cleric of Pelor addresses the entire group.  "It is possible, though unlikely, that this may be great cause for alarm.  The Cult was a terrible source of evil and thrived at the Temple of Elemental Evil not far from here.  While war was waged against the Temple, the place was never destroyed... only sealed.

"I am concerned first by the very presence of a proclaimed member of that cult.  But moreso I am concerned that the cultist would be at the moathouse.  I know not why the cultist would be at the moathouse, rather than, say, examining the Temple itself, but I can only suspect that it is for ill.  We should strive to uncover the reason for his presence."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren frowns.  "Wait, does anyone know where the actual Temple to this Elemental Evil is?" he asks.  "Forgive me if it was mentioned previously and I simply forgot."


----------



## Dichotomy

"I have never been there.  I only know some lore of the place.  But I believe there is a village called Nulb some 10 leagues northeast of here.  It is said that the Temple of Elemental Evil is in the hills near there."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Well, if this Lareth is at the moathouse for some evil purpose, then we should simply go there and ask him about it. What is the quality of the marcenaries he keeps, and what do we know about the lay of the land around the moathouse?"


----------



## Rhun

Jebediah Krane speaks up at Ciaran's question. "Well, we've slain quite a few bandits, including gnolls and bugbears, at the moathouse already. According to this captured fellow here," Jebediah pauses to point at the bugbear in the nearby cell, "this Master Lareth is left with only another dozen troops, at most."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"No doubt preparing for a defense. We should strike quickly and with foreknowledge."

Ciaran emits a high-pitched whistle, and a hawk flies into the room and lands on his shoulder.

"My familiar Galliard can scout ahead in the daylight, and see what defenses are arrayed against us in advance. With your permission, it is so."


----------



## Dog Moon

"Let's hope that fortifying his defenses is all he does," Deren tells the others.  "If I were him, and an agent of this Evil Temple, I would attempt to gain reinforcements.  This of course assumes that he hasn't already fled.  Any way, I agree that we should probably hurry."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods "*Send him*." The knight then turns back to Lord Krane "*The village infiltrator is holding tight to his knowledge. He should be able to tell us at least who sent him, whether he knows of any others in the village, or in this Nulb which we might have to stage from if we are to investigate the full temple after dealing with Lareth. If there are more agents in Hommlette we need to wring it out of him. This is your area of expertise Lord Krane, we put our trust in you to pry out the hidden evils we must address. For now the path for the rest of us is clear, we must carve a path to the Master and stop his cult*."


----------



## Rhun

"Indeed, I will stay in the village and see if I can ferret out more servants of evil here. I believe my talents are well suited to this task. Plus," Lord Krane offers an embarrassed smile, "I'd rather not run into anymore bugbears..." Krane turns to Lord Burne and bows deeply. "Please provide my companions here with any assistance that they might need. I'm going to retire back to the Wench to comtemplate my next move." 

"Good luck my friends," offers Jeb in parting, and then he and Thomas leave the tower of Burne and Rufus.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran nods. Another whistle later, and his hawk flies off his shoulder and off to the moathouse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

The sorrow of losing the poor gnome still echoes in the gladiator's mind, finally he breaks his silence and say with a low voice.
They need to pay … but even the champion will not burst into the pits and swords of the bandits, we found a secret passage, we'll use it to our advantage and strike hard.


----------



## Rhun

The hawk is not gone long. Although it is some three miles to the moathouse, the raptor flies swiftly and is back within half an hour.

[sblock=IVV]
How does Ciaran communicate with the bird?

At any rate, Galliard spotted nothing of interest at the Moathouse. The place looked completely deserted. The hawk didn't see anything moving (besides rates and other local fauna) in or near the ruins. Either the place has been abandoned, or the defenses have been set in the dungeons beneath the place.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

[sblock=Rhun]Empathic link is all I have right now, but it's enough to realize there's nothing of interest... I suppose the details will have to come in a couple levels   [/sblock]

"There does not appear to be anything of interest by the moathouse. Were there tunnels and secret passages? Where do they lead?"


----------



## Dichotomy

"Indeed, there were secret tunnels.  It is a shame that our architect has fallen."  Aeron quickly changes the subject.

"While there is a need to get back to the moathouse quickly, at the very least I must advise that we wait until the morrow.  I am nearly out of healing magic.  In fact," the cleric looks at the wounds on himself and Zirat, "my healing magic for the day is as good as spent."

Praying to Pelor, Aeron places his hands on both himself and Zirat, using the last of his energies to heal them.

[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds on self.  Two cure minors wounds to Zirat.  If I'm not fully healed, I'll use a cure minor wounds on myself.  Save the last orison in case of emergency.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Dichotomy, it is already the next day. You went back to the Wench when you got back into the village...we are now at the next morning. See post #423.  *


----------



## Dichotomy

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Dichotomy, it is already the next day. You went back to the Wench when you got back into the village...we are now at the next morning. See post #423.  *



[size=-2]OOC: Wow... Not sure how I missed/forgot that.  Nevermind.[/size]


----------



## Rhun

Through the use of Aeron's divinely granted powers, his skillful tending of wounds and a good's night rest, you are all fully healed and ready to continue. With Ciaran added tot he group, you all feel stronger and in better spirits then the day before. Although the loss of your companion Jinx Marblestopp still haunts you, you know that the best way to honor his memory is to complete the job you have before you.

Thus, you find yourselves on the rugged trail back to the ruins of the Moathouse, a trail that you are beginning to become quite a accustomed to traveling. Within two hours, you find yourselves in view of the place...all seems normal; the cattails and other growth sway in a gentle western breeze, and the calls of birds and croaking of toads echo about.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran joins the party on horseback. His ride is a large, black steed, wearing black studded leather barding. He handles the horse well, and Galliard circles above. 

"I hear birds and toads,"  Ciaran speaks softly. "I am surprised. Whatever our quarry is waiting for, they do not disturb the animals."


----------



## Voadam

"*They are reduced in numbers, they may be below ground only in the master's lair. Deren, you are our scout. Zirat and I are the front line warriors, I want the Prophet and master Ciaran behind us in positions to support. Let us proceed*."


----------



## Dichotomy

"I caution you all to be wary of undead."  Aeron explains to Ciaran, "We saw some on our last trip."  The cleric readdresses the entire group.  "Should we meet more of that kind, I implore you to waste not your spells, ammunition, or even the resource of your health in trying to fight them.  The living dead cannot withstand the glory of the Shining One.  Let me handle them, by Pelor's will."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Champion of Kord*

Take us via the secret routes
Zirat reminds Deren.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: So you are descending back down the iron rungs in the column that leads to the crypt?*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grimaces at the prospect of being the scout considering that last time, he was caught with Bugbears between him and his friends, but on the other hand, it did lead to the secret stairs leading down...

Deren leads them down the rungs in the column, though he is careful to fall back a little when they near the area with the Ghouls.

OOC: _There weren't any other ways, were there?_


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> OOC: _There weren't any other ways, were there?_




*
OOC: Ummm...no. I just wasn't sure of what your plans were, and wanted to make sure I had it right.
*


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Ummm...no. I just wasn't sure of what your plans were, and wanted to make sure I had it right.
> *




Okay, didn't think so.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran dismounts and looks around. The place looks safe enough, but he decides it is best not to tie the horse and wait. Encraidd can find his own way back to the stables if he needs to leave.

He then heads down the secret hole.


----------



## Rhun

You quickly make your ways down into the crypts, where the ghouls were initially found. This time, however, the place is empty. All is quiet, and the foul undead beasts do not appear to be present.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren looks around, eyes scanning the surrounding walls, nervousness apparent in his features.  "I know they're around here somewhere," he murmurs quietly.  "So uh since we all know this area, anyone of a slightly larger size want to lead?" he asks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat nods and takes the lead in the direction of the main commander quarters, spiked chain in one hand and potion of "magic weapon" in the other, ready to pure the blessing oil on his chain if necessary


----------



## Rhun

Proceeding slowly and vigilantly, you soon find your caution unnecessary. Apparently, this "Master" decide that discretion was the better part of valor and fled the dungeons beneath the moathouse. Of course, the fact that you slew or routes the majority of his forces may have something to do with his withdrawal.

Reaching the bandit's headquarters, you find a series of four linked, but now empty chambers. Everything that was once here is now gone. Deren spends some time looking at the floor, and can tell that the remaining bandits apparently took some horses and a cart, loaded them up, and left via a passageway that leads back up to the surface several hundred feet away from the moathouse proper. They have at least a six hour headstart on your group, and seem to have headed in a northeasterly direction.

The only thing of interest you find in the area is a tattered peice of parchment left on the floor. A hastily scribed note in the common tongue reads:

"Heroes of Hommlet:

You have made an enemy this day, the likes of which you have never seen. I shall be patient, and rain misery and torments upon your very souls before I release you, slowly, to the black despair of death. We shall see each other, very soon...

Lareth, Master of the Moathouse"


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren sighs.  "Well, at least we don't have to fight anything today.  They're too far ahead to catch up to," he says, "But should we follow their tracks?"


----------



## Dichotomy

"I think we should.  If their carts are heavily-laden, they will move slower than we will.  We may close the gap some.  At any rate," Aeron says resolutely, "it would be better to meet this Lareth on terms of our choosing, rather than his."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran nods. "Come, let us grab our steeds and ride out to meet him. Time will only give the coward a chance at growth."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

But to where it leads?
Zirat asks no one in particular
I sense a trap.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Your PCs all know that the closest place that Lareth could travel, besides to Hommlet, would be to the village of Nulb to the northeast. If they are using a laden wagon, you may be able to catch them on before they get there. The ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil are also supposed to lay somewhere in the vicinity of Nulb.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren thinks for a moment and then says, "I assume there's only two places they're going to: Nulb or the Temple.  Either way, I don't think we should let them alert any others to our presence.  If we need to go to Nulb to figure out where this Temple is, I would rather not have the chance of getting knifed in the back increased by this Lareth's warnings.  I say we hurry up and attempt to catch them."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat nods in agreement.
I say chase and punish!


----------



## Rhun

Retrieving your mounts, you ride hard, following a muddy trail east across the fens. After several miles, you find the trail linking back up with the rutted dusty trade road that links Hommlet with the village of Nulb some miles ahead. 

You make good time, and after several hours of riding find yourselves cresting a small rise a few miles outside of Nulb, and looking down upon a wagon moving along a few hundred feet ahead of you. 

The wagon is pulled by two horses, and sitting on the drivers seat are two armored humans. Walking about the wagon are another six men, dressed in black. They have yet to spot your group behind them.


----------



## Voadam

*Sir Merrick*

"*Eight, and more inside the wagon, including the master. Ciaran, what magic can you bring to bear?"*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I could summon sparks of lightning to pierce their hearts, or come close and deliver the shock directly. However, we have the advantage, and I can give us the cover of clouds. Either we all hold back, let loose a volley of arrows and I shall cover ourselves with mist, or I ride forth by them, and release a cloud upon them. We then circle the wagon and fire into the cloud from all directions, confusing them." 

He thinks for a moment before adding, "I can also offer them this."  He reaches into his pouch and pulls out a thunderstone. "They will not see, they will not hear."


----------



## Voadam

"*I say we bring the fight to them, a cloud arising amongst their midst to obscure their vision will force them to come out to us and cause them confusion.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

What ever you want brothers to arms, the champion can crush his rivals inside a cloud, outside a cloud, in a pit filled with snakes and other perils
Just bring'em on
Turning to Ciaran Zirat adds
Oh .. I think there is something you might find interesting, magic user.
he takes out Jin'x spell book he kept in his belongings and pass it to the spell caster


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran's eyes go wide at the sight of the spellbook. He tenses up... and relaxes, although still clearly excited. "...Later."

He places the thunderstone in an easy-to-reach place in his pouch, and prepares for a mad dash by the caravan. "Everyone, get your bows ready. Aim for the drivers first, if at all possible."  

[sblock=ooc]What is the distance between Ciaran and the caravan? A lightly loaded heavy warhorse can move 250' in a single round at a full run (50' move, Run feat). Casting a spell from the back of a galloping horse is a DC 15 Concentration check, and I have a +10 to Concentration. Obscuring Mist leaves a 20' radius burst, centered on the caster, but is stationary upon casting. I plan to ride at a full run past the caravan, casting the spell to trigger it as I go by. By the end of the round, I should be on the far side of the spell effect. There is some risk for this maneuver, but I'm willing to take it. I also have a +6 to Ride checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=OOC]

You are about two hundred feet away at this point.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"Please, allow the will of the Shining One to be with us in this battle," Aeron prays.
[sblock=OOC]Casting _bless_ on the party just before we start our battle.  +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear for 2 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Bless my chain Kord.
Zirat says and pours the oil on his spiked chain.

Potion of magic weapon = +1 to Attack and Damage


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren takes a deep breath and glances around.  "I guess I'm ready," he says as he clutches his knives tightly in his hands.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick readies a javelin. And nods. "*Let it begin."*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

With that, Ciaran spurs his mount into a full-speed gallop, aiming to pass by one side of the caravan in a straight line.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Has everyone made the appropriate preparations? If so, I will begin the battle when I get home from work tonight.*


*OOC: Let me rephrase...I'm not 100% sure I understand your tactics. I know Cieran plans on doing a ride by and cast obscuring mist. Is everyone else charging right in? Are you planning ride-by missile attacks? I need some clarification. Thanks!*


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I'm good to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Ride up and hurl a javelin then wait outside of the mist to pick off individuals who come out of the mist as they will be not be acting en masse in a coordinated fashion.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Ride up and wait ready with my "now" magical chain


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=OOC]
Hey guys, just wanted to apologize for my lack of response...I've had a bunch going on. I should have the next post up in the next day or two, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Round 1*

You charge down the road toward your foe, horses closing the distance between you and your quarry at breakneck speeds. 

Merrick and Zirat charge toward the mass of bandits, their weapons flashing in the sunlight, and their mounts together. Zirat swings his mighty chain in a deadly arc about his head, while Merrick hurls a javelin toward the enemy. The javelin tears into the throat of one of the bandits before he can react, sending him sprawling in the dirt. Aeron trails close behind them, reigning in his mount to the side of his companions.

Ciaran whispers the words of power as he rides past, summoning a cloud of obscuring fog that billows over the area. The misty vapor covers the area containing the wagon and the bandits.

Deren rides along close to Ciaran, but the wizard is somewhat quicker and his cloud of mist obscures the foe before Deren can hurl a blade at them.

From within the mist comes the sounds of cursing and shouting. 


*OOC:
Also, I realize that horse take up 10', but I'm trying to simplify things here.  Round 2 will follow shortly.

Merrick 17: attack vrs G5 20 (threat), confirm 17 (success), damage 15  
Zirat 17
Ciaran 14
Deren 13
Lt 13
G1 12
G2 12
G3 12
G4 12
G5 12 - down
G6 12
Aeron 8 
Master 8


MAP:



*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick will take up position ready to smite any who come out of the mist.

"*Throw down your arms and surrender or die where you stand*!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat dismounts and circles from the right (to P18)
Ready and waiting for the bandits to venture outside.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8 (magic weapon oil included), Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]  Don't forget the 10 ft. reach !!


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron patiently waits for some sign of activity before deciding how to respond.
[sblock=OOC]Aeron delays.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren readies an action that if he sees an enemy leaving the mist with weapon drawn, he throws a dagger at him/her.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged (1d3+2) [+1 attack/+1 damage within 30 ft; +2 damage v. Humans]_


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran waits for Merrick to deliver his warning. Best to let them hear it before it is too late.

Ciaran turns Encraidd and heads in an arc across the road (to Q12). He pulls the thunderstone from his pouch and lets it fly to where the wagon should be (to L16).


----------



## Rhun

*Round 2*

Sir Merrick takes up position ready to smite any who come out of the mist. *"Throw down your arms and surrender or die where you stand!"*

Zirat dismounts and circles to the right. Ready and waiting for the bandits to venture outside, he swings his deadly chain through the air.

Ciaran waits for Merrick to deliver his warning. Best to let them hear it before it is too late. He then turns Encraidd and heads in an arc across the road. He pulls the thunderstone from his pouch and lets it fly to where the wagon should be. A deafening boom echoes forth from the mist.

Deren holds a dagger in hand, ready to throw it at the first foe he sees.

Bandits begin to rush out of the mist, their weapons ready, but are unprepared for the assault that faces them. 

A bandit steps out near to Deren, who immediately throws a dagger, sinking the blade deep into the man’s shoulder. Another bandit emerges to Deren’s right.

Several bandits emerge near Ciaran and Zirat, one of them dressed in grey, full plate armor and carrying a bastard sword. He clutches one hand to his ear, as though he has been deafened by Ciaran’s thunderstone. Zirat immediately strikes the closest bandit, his spiked chain whistling through the air. The chain slashes into the man’s head, dropping him in a single blow.

A bandit emerges near Merrick, who immediately strikes with his glaive, cutting deeply into the man’s chest and sending yet another bandit to an early grave.

Aeron nods to the right and shouts to Merrick, "You go that way."  The cleric of Pelor then spurs his mount to a charge to the left, smashing his mace into the bandit who just emerged from the mist, staggering but not dropping him.

From within the mist you can hear a deep, commanding voice beseeching the aid of dark forces, and a moment later the mist disappears as if it were never there.


*
OOC:
Updated with Aeron's action (not the battlemap, though...will fix that next round)

Merrick 17: attack vrs G6 20 (success), damage 15
Zirat 17: attack vrs G4 23 (success), damage 13
Ciaran 14: throw thunderstone
Deren 13: attack vrs G1 19 (success), damage 7
Lt 13: 
G1 12:
G2 12:
G3 12:
G4 12 - down
G5 12 - down
G6 12 - down
Aeron 8: attack vrs G3 17 (success), damage 9
Master 8: cast dispel magic

PC Condition Summary
All PCs are currently 100%


Opponent Condition Summary – Players no look!!!
[sblock]
G1: 5/12
G3: 3/12
G4: -1/12
G5: -6/12
G6: -3/12
[/sblock]

MAP:



*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods to the right and shouts to Merrick, "You go that way."  The cleric of Pelor then spurs his mount to a charge to the left.
[sblock=OOC]Charging #3; +5 (or +6, I can't recall if being mounted counts as "higher ground") Melee, silvered heavy mace, 1d8+1, 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

OOC: Round 3 Actions?


----------



## Voadam

Without hesitation Sir Merrick moves to the right to engage the closest armed bandit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Having injured one and grimacing at the fact that he's alone on this side of the wagon, grabs another dagger and throws it at No. 1, hoping to help reduce their numbers further.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged (1d3+2) [+1 attack/+1 damage within 30 ft; +2 damage v. Humans]_


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I hope you don't mind, but I've made a few conditional hypotheticals so that I don't need to delay again.  Also, feel free to adjust Aeron's action as you think wise if these don't work.[/sblock]
If the bandit next to Aeron does anything other than give up, Aeron strikes him again with his mace.  Otherwise, if one of the party gets badly injured, and Aeron knows it, he will rush to aid with a cure light wounds.  If no one needs his help, he will instead bring his attack to the next closest of the enemy.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran's steed gallops ahead on the path (to M4) and stands his ground, menacingly. Ciaran pulls out his crossbow and levels it toward the bandits.

[sblock=ooc] Both Ciaran and Encraidd will ready actions. The warhorse will attack any bandit that gets close. Ciaran will cast Magic Missile at the Master if he starts to cast a spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Seeing Ciaran is outnumbered Zirat moves to him (Q15) and calls to the bandit in front of him (The one in O14 – L+)
Hey, chicken sh*t, let's see from what are you made off, come and face the champion!
with that he swings his chain in the air and tries to land it on the man's torso.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8 (magic weapon oil included), Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing, 10 ft. reach ]


----------



## Rhun

Without hesitation Sir Merrick moves to the right to engage the closest armed bandit, stalking around the wagon that blocks any direct approach.

Seeing Ciaran is outnumbered Zirat moves to him and calls to the bandit in front of him “Hey, chicken sh*t, let's see from what are you made of. Come and face the champion!” With that he swings his chain in the air and tries to land it on the man's torso. The spiked chain slashes in, actually catching the man in the head, and opening a bloody, ragged gash down the side of his face and neck. The man growls, and clasps his bastard sword with both hands and strikes back at the Champion. His blade penetrates Zirat’s defenses, opening a deep gash across his stomach. ”You will die, champion,” he spits.

One of the nearby bandit’s tries to take advantage of Zirat’s distraction, but the Champion is ready and lashes out with his chain as the man approaches. Although the chain doesn’t strike true, it puts the bandit off balance, and he is unable to plunge his blade into Zirat.

Having injured one and grimacing at the fact that he's alone on this side of the wagon, Deren grabs another dagger and throws it at the wounded bandit, hoping to help reduce their numbers further. The blade flies true, piercing the man’s throat. He clutches at his throat and gurgles, falling to the road a moment later.

Ciaran's steed gallops ahead on the path and stands his ground, menacingly. Ciaran pulls out his crossbow and levels it toward the bandits.

The bandit fighting Aeron makes a wild swing with his sword, but his blade too is off of its mark. Aeron’s mace however, is dead on, the crack of the man’s skull echoes across the battlefield.

The Master turns, to see Merrick approaching, and begins speaking the words of a spell. Ciaran casts first, though, and a bolt of bluish-white light streaks through the air, striking the armor-clad man. Despite the pain the man feels from the spell, he manages to complete his own casting and Merrick suddenly finds himself frozen in place, unable to move.

*
OOC:

Merrick 17: move to M17; save vrs hold person 7 (failure) – held 5 rounds
Zirat 17: attack vrs Lt “20” (threat), confirm 20 (critical), damage 21; AoO vrs G2 11 (failure)
Deren 13: attack vrs G1 18 (success), damage 8
Lt 13:  attack vrs Zirat 19 (success), damage 10
G2 12: attack vrs Zirat 13 (failure)
G3 12: attack vrs Aeron 9 (failure)
Aeron 8: attack vrs G3 21 (success), damage 7
Ciaran 8: readied action, cast magic missile vrs Master, damage 4
Master 8: Concentration check 21, cast hold person vrs Merrick


PC Condition Summary
Zirat: 12/22
Merrick: Held, 5 rounds


Opponent Condition Summary – Players no look!!!
[sblock]
G1: -3/12
G2: 12/12
G3: -4/12
G4: -2/12
G5: -7/12
G6: -4/12
Lt: 17/38
Master: 37/41
[/sblock]

MAP:



*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick exerts his will against the black magic holding him. Wrath rises within him against this Lareth.


----------



## Dichotomy

Knowing his companions fight still on the other side of the wagon, Aeron brings his steed around the back.  Seeing Zirat bleeding, the cleric prays to Pelor and heals the warrior.
[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

Stunned by the blow, Zirat retreats 5ft. back (to Q15) and prays for help from his god.
Oh … mighty Kord, give me the power to smite those who oppose me.
He then swings the chain in the air and tries to crush it on the bandit. (The one that hit me)

*Smite Evil
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+10 (magic weapon oil and smite included), Dmg:2d4+5 (smite included), crit x2, piercing, 10 ft. reach ]


----------



## Lord_Raven88

”Well Thomas we’ve almost reached Nulb, remember to keep your eyes and ears opens. Hopefully we’ll be able to pick out a few clues regarding the Temp….”

Rasing his hand for silence Thomas cocks his head to the side and listens intently ”I hear sounds of battle over the hill” spurring his horse forward, Thomas gallops towards the sound of battle.

”Thomas, I pay you to protect me, not to gallop off without warning…” giving a long suffering sigh Jebediah spurs his horse forward to catch up with his retreating retainer.  ”I swear that thick-headed man believes he’s the master and I’m his servant, more often than not”

With a smile on his face and a twinkle in his eye Jebediah catches up with his retainer and friend and the top of the small rise. ”I say Thomas am I seeing things or are those our friends down there.”

Drawing his sword Thomas spurs his borrowed warhorse to action and changes directly at the master of the bandits.  Noting Thomas’ quick departure Jebediah shrugs his shoulders in resignation and urges his horse forward.

”I swear that man still hasn’t forgiven me for charging that Bugbear back in the moathouse, and now he’s hell bent on beating me to the punch every single time”

Spurring his horse forward Jebediah reins the animal in when he get within 30 feet of the battle and locks his eyes upon the Master.

*Thomas 
AC 17(15 while charging), HP: 19/19, +5 Init. Charges the ‘Master’  on his borrowed light warhorse.
+9 (+6 base +2 Charging +1 Higher Ground) 1d8+3 (longsword)

Jebediah 
AC 14, HP: 13/13, 10/11 PP’s+2 Init. Moves into position then uses Matter Agitation on the Master.
MA: 60’ range, 2 minute(20 rounds) duration, No Saving Throw allowed, 1 PP to activate. 1 pt of dam on the 1st round, 1d4 pts of dam on the 2nd round and 1d6 pts of damage on the 3rd and subsequent rounds.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren looks at the man in front of the wagon and moves forward to be just within 10 ft before taking careful aim and throwing his next dagger.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged (1d3+2) [+1 attack/+1 damage within 30 ft; +2 damage v. Humans]_


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran notes Deren moving into position, loads his crossbow, and fires at the lieutenant.


----------



## Rhun

*Battle with the Master, Round 4*

Drawing his sword Thomas spurs his borrowed warhorse to action and charges directly at the master of the bandits. His swift attack catches the Master off guard and strikes true, but the man’s armor absorbs most of the blow, leaving only a minor wound across his shoulder.

Noting Thomas’ quick departure Jebediah shrugs his shoulders in resignation and urges his horse forward. ”I swear that man still hasn’t forgiven me for charging that Bugbear back in the moathouse, and now he’s hell bent on beating me to the punch every single time.” Spurring his horse forward Jebediah reins the animal in when he get within 30 feet of the battle and locks his eyes upon the Master. The Master’s skin begins to redden as if from a sunburn as Jebediah concentrates his will upon him.

Sir Merrick exerts his will against the black magic holding him. Wrath rises within him against this Lareth.

Stunned by the blow, Zirat retreats back and prays for help from his god. ”Oh … mighty Kord, give me the power to smite those who oppose me.” He then swings the chain in the air and again smashes it down on the bandit, staggering the man. He curses and pursues Zirat, his sword spinning through a series of routines. He breaks the Champion’s defenses, and plunges his sword deep into Zirat’s side.

Deren looks at the man in front of the wagon and moves closer before taking careful aim and throwing his next dagger. The dagger deflects off the man’s armor, though, and clatters to the ground.

The other bandit, seeing Zirat fall and the Master besieged, rushes to his lord’s aid. As he nears, he swings his blade at Thomas. Thomas pulls back, and the longsword slices harmlessly through the air.

Knowing his companions fight still on the other side of the wagon, Aeron brings his steed around the back. Seeing Zirat bleeding, the cleric prays to Pelor and heals the warrior, even as the bandit tears his bastard sword from Champion’s side in a spray of blood.

Ciaran notes Deren moving into position, loads his crossbow, and fires at the lieutenant. The wizard grins as his bolt flies true, piercing the man’s kidney, and sending his falling to the grass with a heavy groan.

The Master turns to face Thomas. Speaking evil words under his breath he reaches his hand forward and touches the man, and Thomas screams out in pain as the spell tears jagged wounds into his flesh.

*
OOC:
Thomas 25: attack vrs Master 22 (success), damage 4; Wil save 17 (success)
Jebediah 19: Matter Agitation vrs Master, damage 1
Merrick 17: (held) Save 10 (failure)
Zirat 17: Smite evil vrs Lieutenant 24 (success), damage 10
Deren 13: attack vrs Master 11 (failure)
Lt 13:  attack vrs Zirat 22 (success), damage 15 
G2 12: attack vrs Thomas 7 (failure)
Aeron 8: cure light wounds on Zirat, heals 7 points
Ciaran 8: attack vrs Lt 21 (success), damage 8
Master 8: cast inflict moderate wounds defensively, concentration check 24 (success), touch attack vrs Thomas 18 (success), damage 9


PC Condition Summary
Zirat: 4/22
Merrick: Held, 4 rounds
Thomas 10/19


Opponent Condition Summary – Players no look!!!
[sblock]
G1: -4/12
G2: 12/12
G3: -5/12
G4: -3/12
G5: -8/12
G6: -5/12
Lt: -1/38
Master: 32/41
[/sblock]

MAP:



*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Grimacing in pain from the devastating attack, Thomas pulls back on the reins of the well trained mount rising onto it’s hind legs the warhorse lashes out at the master with both hooves and it’s bite.

Seeing the predicament that his vassal finds himself in, Jebediah swiftly changes tack, pointing his finger at the master Jebediah taps into his psionic reservoir and fires a ray of electricity at his foe.

*Thomas 
AC 17(15 while charging), HP: 10/19, +5 Init. Fight with Warhorse [free action], Ride check +3 vs DC 10
Thomas: +7 (1d8+3 longsword)
Warhorse: 2 hooves +4 (1d4+3) and bite -1 (1d3+1)

Jebediah 
AC 14, HP: 13/13, 8/11 PP’s. attacks with an electrical Energy Ray +6 to hit [+1 BAB +2 Dex +3 if opponent in metal armour +1 Higher ground] 2d6 damage, No Save.*


----------



## Dichotomy

With a prayer to the Shining One, Aeron heals Zirat once more.  Bringing his steed forward a bit, the cleric tells the warrior, "Step behind me if you must.  I can handle him for a moment.
[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds on Zirat.  Move to P15.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grimaces as he sees the pain of Thomas and is glad he wasn't the target for that attack.  He finds another dagger and whips it at the Master.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged (1d3+2) [+1 attack/+1 damage within 30 ft; +2 damage v. Humans]_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Once the lieutenant falls, Zirat thanks Aeron for the healing, he then goes to intercept the other bandit (To M13) on the way he steps on the groin of the lieutenant's fallen body.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8 (magic weapon oil included), Dmg:2d4+4 (Magic weapn included), crit x2, 10 ft. reach]
if the master moves toward me - AoO.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick focuses his will and bears down against the magic pinning him, sweat beading his brow from the effort.


----------



## Rhun

Grimacing in pain from the devastating attack, Thomas pulls back on the reins of the well trained mount rising onto it’s hind legs the warhorse lashes out at the master with both hooves and it’s bite. Unfortunately, neither Thomas' sword or his mount's fearsome attacks connect with the man before him.

Seeing the predicament that his vassal finds himself in, Jebediah swiftly changes tack, pointing his finger at the master Jebediah taps into his psionic reservoir and fires a ray of electricity at his foe. The ray connects, and the Master cries out in pain as he is jolted by the electrical attack.

Sir Merrick focuses his will and bears down against the magic pinning him, sweat beading his brow from the effort. By sheer force of will, he forces his body to move, shattering the evil spell that held him.

Once the lieutenant falls, Zirat thanks Aeron for the healing, he then goes to intercept the other bandit. On the way he steps on the groin of the lieutenant's fallen body. Zirat swings his chain as he closes, but his aim is off and the weapon throws up dust as it slashes into the dirt road.

Deren grimaces as he sees the pain of Thomas and is glad he wasn't the target for that attack. He finds another dagger and whips it at the Master, but the man sidesteps at the last minute and the blade goes twirling past his head.

The bandit Zirat meant to strike whirls about and steps toward the Champion, striking out with his longsword as he does so. The blade strikes true, plunging into Zirat’s chest. But even as Zirat’s eyes begin to roll up into his head and his legs start to collapse, Aeron is there with a prayer to the Shining One, healing Zirat once more. Bringing his steed forward a bit, the cleric tells the warrior, "Step behind me if you must. I can handle him for a moment.”

Seeing Zirat is in dire straits, Ciaran again fires his crossbow. Again, the wizard’s aim is dead on, and his bolt pierces the bandit through the neck.

The Master casts yet another spell while avoiding Thomas’ attacks. A feeling of utter fear and panic overcomes the Thomas, and he finds himself fleeing away from the battle.

*
OOC:
Thomas 25: ride check 15 (success), attack vrs Master 16 (failure), Wil save 11 (failure)
Warhorse 25: attack 14 (failure), attack 9 (failure), attack “1” (failure)
Jebediah 19: Energy Ray vrs Master, ranged touch 16 (success), damage 5
Merrick 17: (held) Save 18 (success)
Zirat 17: attack vrs B2 “1” (failure)
Deren 13: attack vrs Master 18 ()
G2 12: attack vrs Zirat 19 (success), damage 5
Aeron 8: cure light wounds on Zirat, heals 5 points
Ciaran 8: attack vrs B2 “20” (threat), confirm 17 (success), damage 14
Master 8: cast cause fear defensively, concentration check 29 (success)

PC Condition Summary
Zirat: 4/22
Thomas 10/19, frightened 3 rounds


Opponent Condition Summary – Players no look!!!
[sblock]
G1: -5/12
G2: -2/12
G3: -6/12
G4: -4/12
G5: -9/12
G6: -6/12
Lt: -2/38
Master: 27/41
[/sblock]

MAP:



*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dichotomy

Seeing that the battle is nearly done, Aeron charges at the spellcaster.  He attempts to stay near, in hopes of disrupting any new spellcasting.
[sblock=OOC]This action is assuming no one get too seriously hurt (at risk of dying) in the next round.  Otherwise, Aeron will administer more healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grimaces as his dagger once again fails to strike true.  He grabs another one and throws it, whispering a quick word to Ehlonna for luck as he does so.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged (1d3+2) [+1 attack/+1 damage within 30 ft; +2 damage v. Humans]_


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Realising that only certain death await him if he continues to fight the bandit leader, Thomas tugs sharply on the reins of his mount and urges him to leave the battle and heads back towards Hommlett. 

Noting Thomas' abrupt departure Jebediah focusses his full attention of the remaining bandit, urging his mount forward Jebediah reins in his mount 15 away from the master.

Pointing his finger at the bandit he addresses his foe in a clear rich baritone. "*Lareth* you are defeated! your men lie fallen at your feet. Surrender *now* and you'll be spared the same fate."

OOC: Jebediah will ready an attack, if Lareth doesn't surrender then he'll attack with an energy ray on Lareths initiative count.

*Thomas 
AC 17(15 while charging), HP: 10/19, +5 Init. Flees

Jebediah 
AC 14, HP: 13/13, 8/11 PP’s. Moves to H15 and readies an attack, Electrical Energy Ray +6 to hit 2d6 damage, No Save.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Moaning, Zirat pulls back wounded (5 ft. To O12) , he takes out a divined touched vial and take it all in a swig. Now that he feels more refresh, he readies himself to the next round of battle.

*Potion of cure light wounds.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Surrender? Ciaran shakes his head, positive that Lareth is far beyond surrender. He will undoubtedly try something to get the upper hand long enough to run away like a coward. No, that must not happen. Ciaran nocks a bolt, and notes to his steed, "Get ready to ride."

OOC: Ciaran will fire the bolt at the first sign of a spell, and signal Encraidd to charge Lareth.


----------



## Rhun

*Battle with the Master, round 6*

Realizing that only certain death await him if he continues to fight the bandit leader, Thomas tugs sharply on the reins of his mount and urges him to leave the battle and heads back towards Hommlet.

Noting Thomas' abrupt departure Jebediah focusses his full attention of the remaining bandit, urging his mount forward Jebediah reins in his mount in some fifteen feet away from the master. Pointing his finger at the bandit he addresses his foe in a clear rich baritone. "*Lareth* you are defeated! your men lie fallen at your feet. Surrender *now* and you'll be spared the same fate."

Merrick steps forward and slashes at the man with his glaive, unwilling to give the foul priest a chance to work more of his evil magic. Despite the knight’s zeal, the Master’s plate armor turns the blade, and he is unharmed by the attack.

Moaning, Zirat pulls back wounded, and takes a divined touched vial from his belt. Taking it all in a single swig, he feels more refresh, and readies himself for more battle.

Deren grimaces as his dagger once again fails to strike true. He grabs another one and throws it, whispering a quick word to Ehlonna for luck as he does so. Unfortunately, Deren’s aim is off this day, and this dagger flies wide, sinking up to its hilt into the front of the wagon.

Seeing that the battle is nearly done, Aeron charges at the spellcaster. The momentum of his rush gives him the added force he needs to penetrate the man’s heavy armor, and his mace strikes home, crushing metal and bruising the flesh beneath.

_Surrender?_ Ciaran shakes his head, positive that Lareth is far beyond surrender. He will undoubtedly try something to get the upper hand long enough to run away like a coward. No, that must not happen. Ciaran nocks a bolt, and notes to his steed, "Get ready to ride."

”Even in death, I shall serve my goddess. But I shall take you with me!” shouts the Master, as he moves to attack, drawing his mace from his belt. Even as he moves, Jebediah releases another bolt of electricity at his foe, and Ciaran let’s loose a quarrel from his crossbow, even while his mount charges across the battlefield. Jeb fails to take into account his opponent’s movement, though, and his ray shoots harmlessly off into the air. Ciaran’s bolt strikes, but is deflected by the man’s armor, and ricochets off into the dirt. Encraid strikes at the cleric with his hoof, but the cleric sidesteps the attack. The Master swings his mace hard at Aeron, the weapon held in a two-handed grip, and Aeron nearly falls to his knees as he feels the powerful blow tear his flesh and crack his ribs.


*
OOC:
Thomas 25: frightened
Merrick 17: attack vrs Master 18 (failure)
Zirat 17: drinks potion of cure light wounds, healed 7 points
Deren 13: attack vrs Master 13
Aeron 8: charge action, attack vrs Master 21, damage 4
Jebediah 8: readied action, Energy Ray vrs Master, ranged touch “1” (failure)
Ciaran 8: attack vrs Master 16 (failure)
Encraid: attack vrs Master 9 (failure)
Master 8: attack vrs Aeron 20 (success), damage 12

PC Condition Summary
Zirat: 11/22
Aeron: 5/17
Thomas 10/19, frightened 2 rounds


Opponent Condition Summary – Players no look!!!
[sblock]
G1: -6/12
G2: -3/12
G3: -7/12
G4: -5/12
G5: dead
G6: -7/12
Lt: -3/38
Master: 23/41
[/sblock]

MAP:




*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Feeling much better, Zirat moves to strike the master (To M14) , he then swings his chain in hlaf arc pattern in the air and tries to land it on the master's head. (From 10ft.)

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8 (magic weapon oil included), Dmg:2d4+4 (Magic weapn included), crit x2, 10 ft. reach]


----------



## Dichotomy

Even with blood spewing from his mouth, Aeron is resolute.  In fact, to his companions, he seems more determined that even a moment before.  "Your goddess has no power in the presence of the Shining One!" the cleric of Pelor shouts as he brings his mace to bear again.
[sblock=OOC]Attack, then 5-foot step to get behind one of his allies, if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"Gah!" Deren cries out in annoyance as his dagger flies wide again.  He hopes he can find his missed daggers after this is over.  He grabs another one and seems to half-heartedly throw it.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged (1d3+2) [+1 attack/+1 damage within 30 ft; +2 damage v. Humans]_


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick strikes again, bringing his glaive down in a two-handed slash at the cleric's neck. "*No more*!"


----------



## Lord_Raven88

> ”Even in death, I shall serve my goddess. But I shall take you with me!” shouts the Master, as he moves to attack, drawing his mace from his belt. Even as he moves, Jebediah releases another bolt of electricity at his foe, and Ciaran let’s loose a quarrel from his crossbow, even while his mount charges across the battlefield. Jeb fails to take into account his opponent’s movement, though, and his ray shoots harmlessly off into the air. Ciaran’s bolt strikes, but is deflected by the man’s armor, and ricochets off into the dirt. Encraid strikes at the cleric with his hoof, but the cleric sidesteps the attack. The Master swings his mace hard at Aeron, the weapon held in a two-handed grip, and Aeron nearly falls to his knees as he feels the powerful blow tear his flesh and crack his ribs.




"If it's death you want, then it's death you'll receive!" aiming once more at the lone bandit, Jebediah fires a ray of electrical energy, hoping to hit the deadly opponent.

*Thomas 
AC 17,  HP: 10/19, +5 Init. Fleeing

Jebediah 
AC 14, HP: 13/13, 6/11 PP’s. attacks with an electrical Energy Ray +6 to hit 2d6 damage, No Save.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran switches his crossbow to his left hand as he draws his club with his right. He and Encraidd wait to disrupt whatever Lareth has planned with a flurry of hooves and strikes.


----------



## Rhun

Thomas continues to urge his mount further from the battle, the horse flying over the dirt and gravel road.

Sir Merrick strikes again, bringing his glaive down in a two-handed slash at the cleric's neck. "No more!" The knight grimaces as the blade skitters off the steel gorget about the Master’s neck, again doing no harm.

Feeling much better, Zirat moves to strike the master, swinging his chain in a half arc pattern through the air and landing it solidly on the Master's head. The priest cries out in pain, as blood flows down his brow.

"Gah!" Deren cries out in annoyance as his dagger flies wide again.  He hopes he can find his missed daggers after this is over.  He grabs another one and seems to half-heartedly throw it. This time, his aim is true, and the knife sinks deeply into the Master’s side.

Even with blood spewing from his mouth, Aeron is resolute.  In fact, to his companions, he seems more determined that even a moment before.  "Your goddess has no power in the presence of the Shining One!" the cleric of Pelor shouts as he brings his mace to bear again. His weapon again strikes home, and although a light blow, it staggers the wounded cleric.

"If it's death you want, then it's death you'll receive!" aiming once more at the lone bandit, Jebediah fires a ray of electrical energy, hoping to hit the deadly opponent. True to his word, the bolt of electricity strikes the Master at the base of his spine. The foul priest gives a short cry as spasms shake his body and sparks fly from his extremities, and then he falls into a heap, dead.

Ciaran switches his crossbow to his left hand as he draws his club with his right, but realizes that he was a split second too late to deliver the final blow.


*
OOC:
Thomas 25: frightened
Merrick 17: attack vrs Master 12 (failure)
Zirat 17: attack vrs Master 22 (success), damage 11
Deren 13: attack vrs Master 24 (success), damage 8
Aeron 8: attack vrs Master 21 (success), damage 3
Jebediah 8: Energy Ray vrs Master, ranged touch “17” (success), damage 11

PC Condition Summary
Zirat: 11/22
Aeron: 5/17
Thomas 10/19, frightened 1 round


Opponent Condition Summary – Players no look!!!
[sblock]
G1: -7/12
G2: -4/12
G3: -8/12
G4: -6/12
G5: dead
G6: -8/12
Lt: -4/38
Master: dead
[/sblock]

MAP:

*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron quickly shifts gears as the battle draws to an end.  He dismounts and swiftly tries to prevent as many as the fallen from dying as possible, while ignoring his own wounds.  "I need help with this," he says matter-of-factly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Nahh … Let them rot. 
Zirat mumbles and pile up the dead ones of the wagon.
Those wounds must be taken care off.
He says to himself and checks himself up, to his surprise, his hands start to glow, it seems that honorable Kord heard his plea and granted him the power to heal himself, some of the wounds close.
Wow …
Zirat says, kneels and says a silent pray to his god, he then stands up and say to the other.
This man wears magical armor for sure, although I don't have the means to asure it, I saw the way it deflected our weapons.

Heal 4 hp.


----------



## Voadam

"*Well done. We will want to interrogate those that survive later, the wagon should hold them well. Thomas was struck by the Master's magic. I will go retrieve him and make sure he comes to no harm*."

Sir Merrick mounts up and heads after Thomas.


----------



## Rhun

Aeron succeeds in saving the lives of three of the men...two of the common bandits in black studded leather, and the bandit wearing the full plate armor. The rest, including the Master, are well past the point of being saved.

Merrick rides after Thomas, finding him a quarter mile or so down the road. The two of them ride back to join the rest of the group at the wagon.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

While Merrick returns with a shame-faced Thomas, Jebediah addresses his companions

Running an appraising eye over the wagon the captured bandits and the corpse of the master Lareth. 

"Hopefully we'll be able to find the answers we need, despite the death of their master. I say we gather up the wounded and dead alike and make for Lord Burne tower with all possible speed, it'd be best to be far from here, before any curious visitors arrive." 

OOC: If no one mentions it Jebediah will ensure that all of the wounded bandits are search, bound and striped to ensure that they all make it back to the tower safely. The corpses will also be brought along for later examination.


----------



## Dichotomy

"I concur.  We should act quickly.  This group was heading *to* someplace, I suspect, rather than merely away from us.  We should find out as quickly as we can."  Aeron helps load up the bodies and anything else they find.  He also takes a moment to grab whatever holy symbol the Master had on him, if any, to learn of what "Goddess" he spoke.
[sblock=OOC]Knowledge religion: +7 (or only +6, if we technically haven't leveled yet)[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

This road heads to Nulb and that was their destination, we should proceed to there once we leave the bandits back in Hommlet.
The champion say, ties his horse to the wagon and climbs up to the driver sit
"Wagon battles in the arena" he says to those who raise an eyebrow.

As for their weapons and stuff, let us conduct a search and see if we can use some of their equipment to our advantage.
He says, gather up the reins and push the horses back to Hommlet.


----------



## Rhun

The holy symbol is crafted from fine silver, in the form of a highly stylized spider. Aeron is fairly certain that it can only be the symbol of one goddess...Lolth. The priest is quite surprised by this assessment, though. There are few human clerics that follow the Demon Queen of Spiders.


----------



## Rhun

It takes sometime to conduct a full search of everything, but eventually you have compiled a list of items of significant value. In addition to the items of significant value, there is also the bandits armor (studded leather) and weapons (longswords, a few spears, daggers) that you could sell. The wagon also contains food and other supplies, and some furniture. There is also the wagon itself and the two draft horses.

*OOC: Sorry if posting it this way takes the fun out of trying to divine what everything is and worth, but I've found that in PbP it works best just to post it so you guys can split it up in the OOC thread. I will also update the values of the loot already posted in the RG thread.

Full plate +1 (1325gp value)
Full plate, masterwork (825gp value)
Heavy mace +1 (1156gp value)
Bastard sword, masterwork (335gp value)
209 cp
244 sp
119 gp
55 pp
10 x 50 gp value gems (2 amethysts, 5 garnets, 3 bloodstones)
3 x 100 gp value gems (tourmalines)
Alabaster box (70 gp value) filled with rare herbs and unguents (145gp value)
Gold and topaz set chain (325 gp value)
Gold chain set with fire opals and diamonds (775 gp value)
*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron shakes his head while studying the holy symbol.  "This is most odd.  Jebediah," the cleric turns to speak, "we are most glad for your help.  I imagine you will also be able to learn much from those I managed to save here.  Perhaps we should wait to decide our course of action until after we've spoken to them."


----------



## Dog Moon

"I think the only person who would know much of interest would be him," Deren says while attempting to not sound too pessemistic, pointing to the dead leader.  "Although even if all they can tell us is a little bit about Nulb, that would be beneficial."


----------



## Voadam

"*We shall question them as soon as we can. Hopefully we can at least find out where they were going, if there were others they were going to connect up with in Nulb or if that was just a stopping point on their journey*."

Sir Merrick turns to Aeron. "*What is odd, Prophet? What can you tell us from that silver icon?*"


----------



## Dichotomy

"It is a holy symbol of Lolth, the Queen of the Demonweb Pits.  She is a foul and vile deity, and her followers are obsessed with spiders.  It is odd to find a human worshiper of the Spider Goddess.  Her typical followers are dark elves."

The cleric of Pelor pauses a moment.  "I cannot help but wonder what a cleric of Lolth would be doing in this place.  I think that, at some point, we'd best return to the moathouse.  There is some reason why this Lareth was there, and I'd like to find what it is."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran helps to finish loading up, and mounts. "We certainly cannot both return to the moathouse and travel forward to Nulb. I think we should press onward to Nulb for now, while we retain our strength. When the time comes to fall back to Hommlet, we can investigate the moat house again then."


----------



## Voadam

"*We must return to the keep to deal with the prisoners, but then I agree we should press on to Nulb. If there are more cohorts they were going to link up with we must deal with these others as well*."


----------



## Rhun

With the wagon packed and the prisoner's bound, your party turns the draft horses around and begins the journey back to Hommlet.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick remains vigilant as they ride back.


----------



## Rhun

Seeing how near you were to Nulb when you finally managed to catch the Master, it takes many hours to return to Hommlet, burdened as you are by the heavily laden wagon. The trip is uneventful, except for a brief summer rain storm the drenches you and provides some relief from the sun before moving on to the west.

Once back at the tower-keep, Burne takes the still living bandits into custody, having his battle surgeon tend to their wounds.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Requesting a room from Lord Burne to examine and store the bandits possessions Jebediah instructs the guards to move everything from the captured wagon up to the room, once everything is removed from the wagon Jebediah begins to examine it closely for hidden compartments.

After throughly searching the wagon Jebediah makes himself comfortable in the allocated room and begins searching and cataloguing the recovered items hoping to find a diary or written correspondence between Lareth the Temple and Hommlett.

Jebediah also asks that the bandits corpses be placed somewhere secure for later examination.


----------



## Dichotomy

As the group travels back, Aeron stops to heal what he can of the groups wounds.

Once the group has returned to town, the cleric busies himself preparing with the others.
[sblock=OOC]One CLW for both himself and Zirat, and then split my four orisons among Aeron, Zirat, and Thomas however seems most prudent considering the results of the CLW spells.

In town, Aeron helps carry any loot to be sold (since there's a bit of weight between everything).  He also does anything he needs to to get the plate assigned to him sized as needed.  Finally, he gets rid of his old half plate (either to someone in the group, if they want it, or he sells it).[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

If we are staying long enough, Deren will pay the local smith to resize his armor.  If not, then he'll just have to lug it with him to Nulb.  Beyond that, he sees little reason to stay within Homlet except to have a semi-safe place to sleep.  Thus, he waits patiently at the inn until they leave.

How long does it take to refit armor?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat helps Aeron to sell the lot and share his opinions about armors and resizing, being in the ring he saw plenty armors and weapons of various kinds and sizes.


----------



## Rhun

Back in Hommlet, Deren and Aeron visit the local blacksmith about having their armor resized. Brother Smythe, as he is called, is happy to help out, and thinks he can have the mithril shirt resized in a couple of hours, and Aeron's new plate armor by the end of the day. After taking the required measurements and such, the smith gets to work, and the groups goes about selling what they can of the loot to the trader and various merchantfolk who have their businesses in the village.

During this time, Jebediah interrogates the latest batch of prisoners.




*OOC: More to come tonight, most like. I'm assuming Deren and Aeron are alright with spending the cash to get the armor resized (110gp for Deren's, 165gp for Aeron's - I'm just doing a flat 10%, instead of the 2-800 gp thing).*


----------



## Rhun

Jebediah conducts his interrogation, but he doesn't learn much. The bandit lieutenant knows only a little of what the Master's plans were, and the lesser bandits know even less. It seems as though your conjecture was correct; the bandits were fleeing toward Nulb, and the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil. The lieutenant informs you that the village of Nulb is residence of a variety of unwholesome folk...bandits, river pirates, thieves and smugglers all call the place home. The lieutenenat knows that the Master meant to stop in Nulb, to recruit more men for his cause, and he had spoken of returning to retake the moathouse. 

You learn that the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil lie near Nulb, only a few miles outside of the village. Although the lieutenant doesn't know who is in residence there at the time, he knows that there are at least some bandits there, as the Master had sent missives by way of courier several times.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Once all have returned to Burnes tower, Jebediah calls everyone to the room put aside for there investigation.

Looking around at his companions and their host Lord Burne Jebediah addresses the group "Despite our success in clearing out the Moathouse, we're still not much closer in discovering what is happening in the Temple, or in unearthing what agents the Temple has in Hommlett or Nulb. As such I have a plan which will potentially help to flush out some of the Temples agents in Hommlett."

"I propose that we spend some of our hard earned gold on having a celebratory party for the entire town, during the party we will play the part of boastful arrogant adventurers and regale everyone with our outlandish exploits in defeating the bandit hoard and the slaying of Lareth the Beautiful"

"If there are indeed any agents of the Temple, then I may be able to discover who they are during the revelry, also once they learn of the defeat of Lareth, no doubt they will want to inform the leaders of the temple as well as enact a measure of revenge upon us."

"As such it is my intention to kindly ask Lord Burne for the use of some of his soldiers, to lay in wait on the road to Nulb, there they will detain and search any who might be travelling that road.  Also I suggest they we get rip roaringly 'drunk' so that we might make tempting targets for any who'd seek revenge later that night"

"If all of this fails to arouse a reaction then I say we head to either Nulb or the Temple itself to further our investigation."

"On to another matter I think it would be prudent of us to continue to store and preserve Lareths body, the last thing we need is for it to be recovered and returned to life."

[sblock=Rhun: ]Did Jebediah discover any written information amongst the wagon of the recovered loot.

Also did you take into account Jebediah using his new 'Read Thoughts' and 'Suggestions' powers, when doing the interrogation, in particular did the LT know the names of any of Lareths contacts in Nulb.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"My friend," Aeron says sincerely, "you have quite the gift of insight regarding the minds of our foes.  Your plan is a good one.  And, I daresay, expressing joy at the defeat of Lareth will probably not be too difficult a task."
[sblock=OOC]I'm certainly willing to spend the 165 gp to resize the armor, assuming that however we distribute our current loot will allow it.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Let us cheer to a wise idea, ages passed since I had a good party with meat and ales.
Zirat replies with a smile
Pack up my stomach with tasty food is necessary prior to a trip to a bandit infested town.


----------



## Rhun

Burne strokes his spade-shaped beard as he thinks about Jebediah's idea. "I think your plan is quite brilliant," he says after a moment. "My only concern is about searching travelers on the road. My men could do it, to be sure, but I'm not sure how the Viscount would feel about such a thing. And there are numerous tracks through the fens and woods between here and Nulb that a bandit or such could travel. Let me ponder on this some..."

"Still, the idea of a party is excellent. The Inn is obviously the place to do such a thing, as between the common area and the yard there should be plenty of room for revelers to congregate."

[sblock=OOC]
There were no written items among what was recovered in the wagon. If Lareth kept any type of documents, he must have hidden them elsewhere. Or perhaps he was too shrewd to keep written notes of what he was up to?

On the "Read Thoughts" and "Suggestion" thing, I did remember Jeb's powers...I just didn't know how much deatil you wanted. I'll make a supplemental post with more info tonight or this weekend.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*The most direct way to find out what is going on in the temple is to go there directly. Spies are but the eyes and ears, and we want the heart. A party to celebrate us as heroes will tip off the spies to our success and, unless we catch them all immediately, alert our enemies that we are coming. None escaped us from Lareth's wagon train and so no word has yet gotten to whoever Lareth's accomplices are. For all they know a dragon ate his wagon en route. I do not think we will have a similar chance to engage enemies in the temple with surprise.*?"


----------



## Rhun

From what Jebediah can tell, the lieutenant (whose name is Almir) truly did not know much of Lareth's plans. He knew that they had been sent to the Moathouse to try to rebuild a force of men and humanoid warriors to help restore the Temple of Elemental Evil to its former glory. As far as contacts go, the lieutenant knows a few names, though he has never met the people in question. He provides the following info:

Smigmal Redhand is a bandit leader, and often coordinates important raids.
Barkinar, in charge of Temple troops.
Deggum, a recruit of Lareth's who now holds a position of power in the Temple hiearchy.
Hedrack, the Supreme Commander of the Temple of Elemental Evil. 

While missives and meetings would often take place either in Nulb or at various rendevous around the area, Almir does not know where these persons dwell. They could be in Nulb, or somewhere within the ruins of the Temple itself.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 4, Night*

As you discuss your next course of action, Lord Burne snaps his fingers as if remembering something. He removes a scroll tube from a hidden pocket within his velvet robes and hands the item to Jebediah. "If it is your intent to investigate the rumors of evil in the area, and you seek to visit the ruins of the Temple, this may be of some help. I'm not sure who penned it, or where it even came from for that matter, but it speaks of how to ultimately end the threat of the Temple of Elemental Evil..." Burne shrugs. "Of course, it could just be someone's imaginings, as well."

The paper within looks to be a few years old, the ink faded. Still deciperable though, and written upon the parchment in a flowery handwriting, is a poem that reads:

"The Two united in the past, 
a place to build, and spells to cast. 
Their power grew, and took the land 
and people round, as they had planned. 

A key without a lock they made 
of gold and gems, and overlaid 
with spells, a tool for men to wield 
to force the powers of Good to yield. 

But armies came, their weapons bared, 
while evil was yet unprepared. 
The Hart was followed by the Crowns 
and Moon, and people of the towns. 

The two were split; one got away 
but She, when came the judgment day, 
did break the key, and sent the rocks 
to boxes four, with magic locks. 

In doing so, She fell behind 
as He escaped. She was confined 
among Her own; her very lair 
became her prison and despair. 

The Place was ruined, torn apart 
and left with chains around the heart 
of evil power - but the key 
was never found in the debris. 

He knows not where She dwells today, 
She set the minions' path, the way 
To lift Her Temple high again 
With tools of flesh, with mortal men 

Many now have gone to die 
in water, flame, in earth, or sky. 
They did not bear the key of old 
that must be found - the orb of gold. 

Beware, my friend, for you shall fall 
unless you have the wherewithal 
to find and search the boxes four 
and then escape forevermore. 

But with the key, you might succeed 
in throwing down Her power and greed. 
Destroy the key when you are done 
and then rejoice, the battle won."


----------



## Voadam

"*Supreme commander. It sounds like this Hedrak is a general then, and the heart of the cult we should strike at*."

Sir Merrick paces a little as he thinks and plans, "*There may be spies here in Hommlette, there may be cult agents in Nulb. It is certain though that the Temple is something we must investigate and deal with. I suggest we focus our efforts there. Lord Krane, is there any evidence the cultists know us and would have alerted the others to our threat to them? If not then we can journey to Nulb, establish ourselves as mercenaries/bandits looking for work and people to fence goods to and their agent may contact us. We would keep our ears open for any of these cult personages but not tip our hand by asking about them directly. We would appear as if we headed out for banditry while actually investigating the Temple. This would give us a chance to come upon the Temple and strike while they are not yet expecting us.*"


----------



## Dichotomy

"Sir Merrick, while your plan has merit, I don't know how well it would work for us.  If there are any with religious knowledge that have seen us, certainly they would not take Zirat or myself to ever be bandits."  The cleric looks at his holy symbol.  "And even if it were not too late, which I doubt, I have no real desire to hide my faith."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran harrumphs. "The night path is closed to us, then. We must take the day path. Assume that our foes know the path we walk. We must simply not care, and be strong."

He looks around a moment and explains, "The night path is the one of infiltration. We would join the enemy and destroy it from the inside. We must focus outside ourselves, concentrate on knowledge of the enemy, at the expense of our sense of self. The day path, however, is one in which our foes know and watch us. To succeed here, we must focus on ourselves. We must prepare ourselves for battle, and focus on our strength and resolve to overcome whatever the enemy throws at us."

Ciaran grins. "I prefer to invest in ourselves."


----------



## Rhun

Burne considers the conversation between the members of your band, apparently deep in thought. He strokes his beard, as is his habit, and stares off into space for several minutes. "There are certainly several avenues here for you to pursue. With the threat of the bandits in the Moathouse removed, I'm quite confident that my men can deal with any threats in the immediate vicinity of the village. If agents of evil are here in Hommlet, though, there is no telling what foul plots they may be up to. Still, as good Sir Merrick has pointed out, lopping off the serpents head may very well cause the body to die."


----------



## Voadam

"*I am for striking to the heart of the evil we know. That is the temple*."


----------



## Rhun

Burne nods at Merrick. "If the Cult of Elemental Evil has been restored, I fear you have a most daunting task ahead of you. From what I understand, although the outer defenses of the old Temple were ruined, the Temple proper was left mostly intact. As well, rumor speaks of extensive labyrinths underneath the place. Accounts of the great battle that threw down the Temple speak of powerful demons, and of vile evil locked away within the place."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods. "*Ambitious cultists would then undoubtedly want to break the wards and unleash the trapped Evils that lie beneath. Suggestions then on where to base our expeditions to explore the Temple? Nulb sounds like the only inhabited practical staging area.*"


----------



## Dichotomy

"I know little of Nulb myself, except that it is indeed close to the Temple."  Aeron pauses a moment and looks at the others.  "Even if we are to forego Jebediah's grand party scheme, I think it would do well for us all to enjoy a good meal and a couple drinks together.  Let us raise our spirits, for both the memory of the lost and to capture a memory of light to bring into the dark with us."  For some reason, the cleric seems in an almost wistful mood.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I am not convinced that Nulb is a place for a camp. It is inhabited, true, but if it is not inhabited with friends, then we might as well bed with wolves. Hommlet may be our best hope."

Ciaran pauses in thought a moment. "A friendly group near the Temple would be ideal, but unlikely. Without friends at camp, then one hidden in the woods is best."

He then smiles, adding, "But in any case, I definitely could use a drink tonight. Let us celebrate!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Let us cheer and raise a toast tonight to the memory of Jinx, enjoy this eve and leave worriness to the morning.
replies the big gladiator


----------



## Rhun

*Day 4 - Night - Inn of the Welcome Wench*

Your business for the day finished at Lord Burne's tower, you head back to the Inn of the Welcome Wench. The crowd is lively this night, with the wenches serving up drinks a plenty, Ostler making chitchat with the patrons, and a musician playing his lyre near the great hearth.


----------



## Dichotomy

Despite his words earlier, as the group settles in for the night, Aeron is quiet and almost somber.  At some point his friends hear him mutter, "I don't know what to do," to himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Despite his words earlier, as the group settles in for the night, Aeron is quiet and almost somber.  At some point his friends hear him mutter, "I don't know what to do," to himself.




Laying a hand on his friend Zirat says
Don't you worry priest, Pelor will guide you to the right choice eventually, tomorrow we head to Nulb, tonight, let us drink and enjoy.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 5 - Morning- Inn of the Welcome Wench*

Your night of revelry passes quickly, with large amounts of food eaten, and copious volumes of ale drunk (drank ?). All to soon you find yourselves floating off to sleep in your comfortable feather beds.

You awake to the sounds of thunder outside your cozy rooms. The thick cloud cover and rain dim the morning light, but there is no doubt that a new day has dawned. The smell of eggs, sausage and spiced potatoes waft up from the taproom below.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren does not drink any of the ale.  During such a dangerous time, he refuses to let his mind and senses be dulled.  He is relieved at the lack of interruption during the night and awakens refreshed the next morning.

Smelling the food wafting into his room from down below, he heads down to the common room and orders some delicious food.


----------



## Dichotomy

As Aeron awakes, after his morning prayers are complete, he methodically goes through his morning rituals of getting ready.  He joins Deren (he didn't get a name change, did he?) for breakfast.  Despite the excellent food, the cleric seems somber and quiet as he eats.
[sblock=OOC]Just to note again, I'll likely not have internet access from tonight until after the 1st.  NPC Aeron as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dreylin




*Don't you mean Deren?*


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Don't you mean Deren?*




Hah.  That's what I get for playing in several different pbp campaigns and choose characters whose names begin with 'd'.

Dreylin, Deren, Duncan.  Maybe I'm just not creative enough with names.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran laughs as he is awakened to the sound of thunder. He rushes over to open the shutters to breathe in the moist, fresh, thin air. This is nature at its best... 

With all alacrity, Ciaran dresses and heads out the front door, pausing only long enough to let the innkeeper know he still wants breakfast. He heads out into the rain for a drink of the sky's freshest brew. He watches for the flashes, listens for the wind and the thunder, and feels the sting and cold of rain on his scalp. 

Then, he stops. He smells the electricity, tastes the rain. A realization dawns on him. He smirks, and shakes a knowing finger at the sky. He carefully reenters the inn, nodding and watching the clouds, not afraid, but wary as if they might attack. 

Unconcerned with how wet he has become, he returns to the inn's main room. "I am ready for breakfast."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

A bad day to travel.
Say the big man as he comes down to eat.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon wakes early, as he is used to doing, and heads down to the common room for breakfast.  He had arrived the night before amidst some sort of revelry.  He had done his best to avoid the more rowdy patrons while eating his dinner and had finally decided to turn in early.  Now, sitting alone with his plate of sausage and eggs he watched as a short, bulky man ran out into the thunderstorm outside, only to come in a few moments later, soaking wet.  Perhaps the fellow had not quite recovered from last night.


----------



## Rhun

Goodman Gundigoot makes sure his patrons are warm and well-fed this morning, stopping to share a few words with each one as he goes about his rounds. 

He stops for a few minutes to share pleasantries with the newcomer. "Ah, Master Shoon, so good to see you well rested! I was afraid the thunder might disturb your sleep. Please, let me know if there is anything I can do for you."

The smiling proprieter of the Inn of the Welcome Wench then approaches the companions' table. "You all look most distraught this morning. Is there something wrong with the food?" The man laughs, hoping to cheer you all some. "And where is Lord Krane? Still sleeping, no doubt. I don't know about these young aristocrat types...spend far too much time resting, if you ask me. Need to be up early to make an honest living, or so my father always said!"

Looking at Ciaran as the wizard tracks water into the common room, Ostler shakes his head in disapproval. "You're like to catch your death of cold with behavior like that, young man!"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon smiles graciously at the innkeeper, "No no, not at all.  Ah, have you perhaps heard any news of any unsavory scofflaws in the in the area?  I am in search of one in particular.  He is a traveling merchant of deceit, who casts spells, carries a lute and laughs overmuch.  Perhaps in my search for him I can help with some of your local problems."


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon smiles graciously at the innkeeper, "No no, not at all.  Ah, have you perhaps heard any news of any unsavory scofflaws in the in the area?  I am in search of one in particular.  He is a traveling merchant of deceit, who casts spells, carries a lute and laughs overmuch.  Perhaps in my search for him I can help with some of your local problems."





Osler gives a good laugh at Shoon's questions. "Too many unsavory scofflaws as of late, I'm afraid. But not so many as there was just a week ago," he adds with wink, and a gesture to a group of adventurers enjoying their breakfast nearby. "I'd ask those fellows if I were you. They've had a few run-ins with local bandits, and have slain more than a few. Perhaps they've seen this lute carrying laughing scofflaw."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods in thanks to the innkeeper and with his meal almost finished it is only a moment before before he stands and makes his way over to the indicated group, he stands quietly, waiting for them to finish any conversation they were having and notice him.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock= Jinx!]

Jinx slowly opens his eyes, to find a blinding light shining into them. His entire body feels as though it is on fire, and the slightest movement sends stinging pain shooting up his spine. "Do not move," says a gentle, calm voice. "Your body has suffered greatly, but you have been returned to the mortal world. Apparently, your time is not yet up." Jinx tries to look at the voice, but the pain of the movement sends him spiraling back down into blissful darkness.

Jinx again opens his eyes, and this time the light is not blinding, nor is the pain so great. Looking about, the gnome notices that he lies on a hard wooden pallet, made marginally comfortable by a thin mattress and several warm wool blankets. Ht finds himself in a small, ten foot square chamber, lit by a hooded lantern burning on a small table nearby. A simple chair, bucket and a few pegs along the wall round out the sparse furnishings. Jinx' clothing and other belongings are folded and stacked neatly by the chamber door. A fluffy white cat looks up from where it lays on the pile of clothing and issues a familiar hiss at the gnome. The sound of thunder and rain can be heard through the narrow slit window that pierces the wall opposite from the door.

The sound of the door opening draws the gnome’s attention. A man enters the room, and Jinx recognizes his simple brown robe and crumpled hat of the Chapeaux, one of the orders of the priesthood of St. Cuthbert. The man stops and smiles as he notices you are awake. ”Ah, so good to see you awake. Your body has been healed, but we feared for your mind. Your wounds were great. Indeed, your companions thought you dead when they left you with us. Fortunately for you, Canon Terjon realized your soul had yet to depart your body, and he managed to heal you.”


[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

Goodman Gundigoot's banter has at least some of its desired effect on Aeron.  "At the risk of dashing your humility, I'll say that you know full well that there is nothing wrong with the food you provide.  Thank you, sir.  I always find myself a bit out of touch when the sunlight doesn't glow quite as bright."

The cleric of Pelor finishes his meal and stands to leave.  "Are there any further preparations we must make for the day?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx rubs at a sharp goose egg of a bruise and knot on the side of his head.  Wincing in pain and jerking his hand away with a yelp, the gnome angrily frowns at his white cat familiar.  "Bauble, you nasty beast!  It's your fault, 'tis.  I've a mind to wring your scrawny white neck, you naughty horrible cat!"  Bauble, contented that his master has regained some measure of his former composure, merely narrows his green eyes to almond slits and rests a furry white chin on imaculately clean white paws.  The outburst costs Jinx dearly and the small gnome slumps, his head pounding.  

Remembering present company, Jinx abruptly straightens, embarrassed. Wincing in recognition of the rank within St. Cuthbert's finest, Jinx wrings gnarled hands.  In a fretful voice, Jinx nervously replies, "_Canon_ Terjon, say you?  Revived from a near brush with death, was I?"  Jinx swallows hard.  "And my companions?  Be they dead?"


----------



## Rhun

"Yes, Canon Terjon, patriarch of the Church here in Hommlet, answers the man. "I am Brother Calmert, acoloyte of the faith. Your companions are hale and hearty, and staying at the Inn of the Welcome Wench, I do believe. You are as healthy as we can make you. You are free to leave us at any time."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx gulps air and offers a weak, nervous titter.  "_Patriarch_, is he?"  The gnome jumps off the bed, ignoring his pounding head and hurriedly begins collecting and donning his gear.  "Better be off with me, then.  No sense taking up valuable cell space better used on the faithful.  No sir, no indeed.  Yes, yes, off with me, then."   His belongings haphazardly flung on his back or tucked willy-nilly under an arm, Jinx grabs Bauble by the scruff of the neck and unceremoniously stuffs the cat into its riding basket.  Ignoring the cat's spitting yowls of protest from inside the basket, Jinx darts for the cell's door and flees.  Hastily remembering his manners only at the last, the gnome turns once and offers Brother Calmert a lopsided stumbling bow of gratitude, then turns from the acolyte and fairly well _runs_ from the church.

Out of breath from running and thoroughly drenched by the driving rainstorm outside, Jinx arrives at the Welcome Wench just in time to miss breakfast.  Flinging open the inn's front door, the gnome sees his companions and blasts out, "Quick!  Out of town!  Or they'll be after me!"


----------



## Voadam

"*Jinx!"* Sir Merrick jumps up from his bench looking thunderstruck. "*By the gods, you're alive*!"


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren turns and stares at the gnome, disbelieving his eyes, though with the rampant magic in the world, he is unsure why he should be surprised.  Still, he thinks, raising the dead is an impressive feat.  "Who's after you?" he asks, quickly followed by, "Is it really you?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

That is a tasty sausage and I …
Dropping the fork, Zirat stares in awe to the door, he blinks once, blinks twice
Jinx ?! Jinx !!
The big warrior stand up, goes to the gnome and give him a bone crushing hug, he then drops him and give him a tap on the shoulder.
Good to see you again! We thought you are dead, what happened?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is slightly irritated to find himself being completely ignored, and is about t speak up when a waterlogged gnome comes barging in out of the rain yelling about someone being after him.  This seems to cause the group great excitement and consequently removes his chance to speak with them completely.  He stands silently, watching the odd spectacle and waiting for a chance to get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron reacts more slowly than the others.  The cleric methodically eyes the gnome.  "You are not undead.  You must have been raised by the will of the gods and through their servants.  What priest around here has that amount of power?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Aeron reacts more slowly than the others.  The cleric methodically eyes the gnome.  "You are not undead.  You must have been raised by the will of the gods and through their servants.  What priest around here has that amount of power?"




Deren frowns as he thinks.  "Maybe it's a trick," he says, back to his slightly paranoid ways.  "Jinx wants us to leave quickly.  Have you made some enemies who want you dead and you believed that the only way to escape them was by tricking everyone?  Something must have gone wrong and they have found you out.  Have you made us enemies as well as yourself, or rather more so than we probably have already?"


----------



## Rhun

Goodman Gundigoot watches the spectacle of Jinx bursting into the inn in a spray of rain, and shouting about someone being after him. The proprieter of the Wench smiles and shakes his head in amusement as he stands behing the bar polishing mugs and tankard with a rag. Then he calls out to the excitable little gnome. "Perhaps a glass of something strong, master gnome? I've a fine bottle of whiskey from the highlands of Ulek. Its quite good for taking the edge off."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, irrate and wild with fear because no one looks even remotely prepared to depart the inn, blinks at everyone.  "Questions!  Questions!"   When Zirat forcibly picks up and squeezes Jinx, the small gnome drops all his loosely handled gear and claps gnarled fingers over his ears to ward out sounds.  "Too many questions!"   Bauble, whose basket was dropped on the floor along with a belt pouch, scroll case, six pieces of parchment, an ink pen, a vial of black ink, a half-full waterskin, a whetstone, some trail rations, and four loose daggers, darts free of the container and bolts from his master behind Ostler's bar.  

Caught between retreiving a veritable untidy mountain of gear and jailing his unruly pet, Jinx merely stands in the center of the Wench, dripping rain onto the good Ostler's floor.  "Well, I--.  I mean...that is--"   Jinx looks round the common room at each of his companions and stammers.  Aeron's comment in particular fetches Jinx from his confusion.  Forcibly responding to the priest, Jinx yelps, "NO, I am NOT undead!"   Shivering, the small wizened gnome blinks at Aeron, then bends over to begin properly stowing his gear in his pack.  "Least aways, I don't think I properly died.  Acolyte Calmert let it be known that Canon Terjon revived me after I'd been brought in."  

Jinx, who was about to stuff one of his four daggers up a shirt sleeve, stops short and looks at Deren.  "They're going to want payment, you know.  Them priests, I mean."   The gnome shoots an apologetic look at Aeron.  "Sorry, but that's always the way of it with temples.  And, glad as I am to have me hide saved, I haven't the coin, so if you're having me back in your ranks, we might as well be on our way afore that priest comes here to find me and drag me back to pay me debt.  Or worse, and decide that me friends'll pay it for me!"

Jinx stops rummaging through his gear and frowns.  Suddenly standing up straight and letting out a wail, the gnome cries, "Dagnubit!  Blasted land sharks!  Mother's milk!  It's worse, Bauble, Oi!  It's worse!  They've taken me _*spellbook!*_"   Exhausted, frightened, without his trusty arcane repetoire, and only lately returned from nearly dying, Jinx drops his pack a second time and plunks himself down in a vacant chair.  Defeated, the gnome eyes Ostler and nods.  "Aye, a drink'd be just the ticket, me thinks."


----------



## Rhun

Ostler quickly serves up a glass of the higland whiskey, cut with a touch of fresh spring water to enhance the taste. The aged single-malt has a rich, robust taste, and helps to settle the anxious gnome's nerves.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Grateful, Jinx accepts the cup.  Tilting back his head and taking a large swallow, the gnome sputters and wheezes.  "Hhhhhhar!"  It is a long moment before Jinx catches his air again and can speak, and when he does it is with tears in his eyes and a new respect for the stiff whiskey.  

Getting his bearing, Jinx looks around and notes two new faces, Ciaran and Shoon.  Some of the stun of the morning wears off and Jinx thinks fast.  With a nod and a wink, Jinx says, "Who else've we lost since me near demise, what as these new folk were needed?"  Pushing the remainder of his whiskey to the side and leaving it untouched, Jinx trundles over to Ciaran, with a hand extended.  "I'm Jinx.  Nearly dead but, thankfully, not mostly dead."  The gnome winks at Shoon.  "Pleased ter meet you!"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is stunned by the sudden attention from the possibly mad gnome.  "Uh." he looks around at the others in the group, deciding that now is as good a time as any to introduce himself he says;  "Uh, greetings, uh, I am called Shoon, and... The good innkeeper has told me that you all have had some experience with quelling bandits' activity in this area.  I pursue criminals, and uh, I am searching for a certain man in particular, perhaps you have knowledge of him.  He travels in the guise of a minstrel but has some skill in the arcane, um, he is also very treacherous."


----------



## Dichotomy

Somewhat taken aback by Shoon's sudden inclusion in the conversation, Aeron's tone is slightly brisk, though not harsh.  "I don't believe we have seen anyone of that discription, friend."  The cleric looks askance at the others, wondering if they'd know something he did not.

Aeron then turns back to Jinx.  "Do you mean that you were not actually dead?  May you and Pelor both forgive me.  This is my fault.  I...  I know not how I could have missed the vital signs."  The cleric's face turns ashen.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Not your fault, no.  I'd put the blame squarely on the ogre what that nearly skinned me."   Jinx gabs at Aeron.  "Guess you can fill me in on the road.  But fer now, I think it'd be best that I made meself scarce.  Them priests might decide that me spellbook wasn't payment enough fer their services and come alooking.  Say, did you lot go back fer another look at that funny lopsided moathouse we found?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Spellbook you say, I saved your Spellbook and dagger friend, I gave it to him because I thought you were dead.
He points to Ciaran and turns to Shoon.
Who is that guy you are after? What's his name? We encountered some negatively humans on the way, some are vile and treacherous.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks at Zirat the gladiator and blinks.  Springing from his table, Jinx darts at Zirat and grasps the warrior's thick legs in a fierce hug.  Turning to Ciaran, Jinx coughs and looks a bit uncertain.  "The dagger, I don't care.  You'll find a good use for it, I'm sure.  But that tome, I need that back.  A wizard's no good without his spellbook, you see."   The gnome holds out a tentative palm, asking for his spellbook back.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods respectfully to Zirat, as someone who does not seem mad has finally noticed him.  "Well, er, see the thing is, I did not pay him much mind until..." he pauses for a moment, seemingly indecisive about something.  "Well I think his hair was blond and..." he seems to be having difficulty remembering; "He would be traveling with a woman, whom he may have forced into the role of accomplice...  Ah, I'm terribly sorry; I am very bad with names.  If only I had some idea where to start my search."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around, stunned at all the activity. First, he registers the innkeeper mentioning the cold. He looks back at his wet, dripping trail, and responds, "Oh, yes, certainly, sir."

He stretches out his fingers and the water rises off his person and the floor in a mist. He gathers the wisps from the footprints and collects them into a small, dark cloud, hovering by him, occasionally flickering, but not raining.

Then the gnome enters. Jinx? Where did he hear that name before? Ah, right, the deceased spellcaster. Or, formerly deceased, or something. Bah, he was never good with the dead and living. He will figure it out in time. 

In the meantime, there was a more pressing matter. "Yes, your spellbook. I believe this is what you are looking for?" He reached into his pack and looked it over. Good, not wet, he would probably hate that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx snatches the book from Ciaran a little more eagerly than is polite.  With a nervous cackle, the gnome holds the tome close to his breast.  Remembering his manners a touch too late, Jinx bows to Ciaran.  "A thousand thanks.  I'm grateful to you, good Sir.  And to you, Zirat."   Jinx sits down at a table with his coveted book and flips through it to be sure of its contents.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - Champion of Kord*



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon nods respectfully to Zirat, as someone who does not seem mad has finally noticed him.  "Well, er, see the thing is, I did not pay him much mind until..." he pauses for a moment, seemingly indecisive about something.  "Well I think his hair was blond and..." he seems to be having difficulty remembering; "He would be traveling with a woman, whom he may have forced into the role of accomplice...  Ah, I'm terribly sorry; I am very bad with names.  If only I had some idea where to start my search."



Zirat nods and turns to his companions
Say, the blond one this guy is after, it could be the one we slaughtered, the master of the bandits, the one who drove the wagon to Nulb.
He then turns to Shoon while picking a sausage from the leftovers
What do you know of the master of the moathouse and what information can you tell us about Nulb?


----------



## Voadam

"*What color was the hair of that first bandit lietenant we fought? The one I dueled with? There was something about him, would you say he was minstrel like?"* Sir Merrick asks his companions. Then turns back to the newcomer. "*We have been engaged against many bandits. There was a fair haired bandit king who we recently overcame but he was no minstrel to my knowledge. What more can you tell us of him and why you seek him out*?"


----------



## Dichotomy

As the others probe the newcomer about the bandit, Aeron takes the time to bring Jinx up to speed as to the events after the gnome's non-death.
[sblock=OOC]I assume that you don't need me to actually go through the events...[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[sblock=Aeron]I skimmed through to page 15...bandits, a wagon, brigands, an ogre, some undead...some captives in town.  I didn't read every word, but I figure that's okay because Jinx wasn't there, so any confusion I demonstrate in my posts for Jinx will be perfectly in-character for him since he was unconscious during most of it.[/sblock]

Jinx puts his spellbook on his lap and nods, engrossed, at Aeron's recounting of events.  Several appreciative ooooos and ahhhhhhs escape from Jinx at critical moments during the tale, and the gnome's eyes go wide as the priest describes the undead.


----------



## Rhun

Goodman Gundigoot approaches the table, a large bottle of wine in his hands. "My lords, this is obviously a happy occasion. Please, allow me to pour you some wine...on the house, to celebrate your good fortune. This bottle came from Hommlet's own brewer and vintner, and has been aging for near a decade. It should be quite tasty, I should think."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is taken by surprise by all the sudden attention.  He looks from one man to the other, trying to decide how to answer.  He first speaks to Zirat, "I am afraid I know not of what you speak, I arrived in town only yesterday."  Turning to Sir Merrick, he grimaces slightly; "I'm afraid I cannot say much more.  If my memory serves me well enough, his hair was uncommonly long.  Uh... he carried a lute as well."  As he tries to remember more details, Shoon finds himself being distracted by the wet man's story.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"You are most welcome," Ciaran responds to Jinx. "Here, please accept this gift of welcome. From what I gather, you may find this useful." He hands the gnome a scroll of Mage Armor.

The raincloud rumbles next to Ciaran. He looks at it, and sends it out the door. "I would be most honored to learn more about your arcane stylings. Our paths, although similar, may be quite different. When did you first hear your calling?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Never one to turn down a present, Jinx reflexively reaches out a hand to accept the scroll from Ciaran but completely forgets to give it even a passing glance as the man seems to command what appears to be, of all things, a miniature thunderstorm to leave the inn.  Thoroughly befuddled, Jinx blinks at Ciaran then shakes his head as if to ward off confusion.  The odd sight of the raincloud causes Jinx to forget himself, "Locked in a lady's watercloset, that's how I started---oi!"  The gnome claps a hand to his mouth and silences himself.  His eyes locked on Ciaran's, Jinx at length recovers from his near miss and waves his hand in the air as if warding away gnats.  "That is, I was schooled in Greyhawk for many a long year."   Suddenly uncomfortable, Jinx instinctively backs away from Ciaran.  Curiosity, however, gets the better of the gnome and Jinx can't refrain from asking.  "You?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I first discovered my gift in Tenh, and left my tribe to explore and understand its depth. The winds brought me here, to Hommlet, where I was 'schooled' under Lord Burne."

Ciaran looks over Jinx, notices the fright and smiles warmly. "Do not fear the raincloud. The storms listen to me, and that one had no interest in harm."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks at Ciaran with a bit of trepidation.  Feeling that he's said too much about his own circumstances, the gnome is filled with curiosity about Ciaran, Lord Burne, and the sentient raincloud, but doesn't allow himself the luxury of questions out of paranoia.  Uncomfortable, Jinx fiddles with the scroll in his hand.  One corner of the parchment bent from being thumbed, Jinx belatedly realizes that he holds a very dear prize.  Unraveling the scroll and getting a look at it, Jinx gasps in surprise.  "Why, you've given me something precious!"  The little gnome quickly rolls the parchment back up and nervously looks around the common room as if suspecting thieves to snatch away the scroll at any moment.  Stuffing the scroll into a protective tube, Jinx turns back to Ciaran.  "A second thousand thanks."

Belatedly realizing that his companions were down in the Wench's common room breaking their fast and that it looks as if they were, in fact, about to depart for the day, Jinx says, "I say, let's get on about our business for the day.  Were you all preparing to head out?  I find myself most amenable to quitting town, and soon."   The gnome twiddles his thumbs in expectation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Stuffing another sausage the big gladiator reply
To Nulb and we are going to pack now.
With that the champion rushes to his room to put on his armor and pack his stuff


----------



## CanadienneBacon

When Zirat dashes upstairs to get ready to go, Jinx nods and packs the remainder of his own belongings neatly into his backpack.  "Where, or rather what, is this 'Nulb' that we're going to?  Anything of interest?"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick answers Jinx "*A small settlement near the ruins of the old Temple, a largely lawless town said to be the refuge of many who turn to banditry*." He turns back to Shoon. "*Why do you seek this lute carrying bandit? Did he waylay you*?"


----------



## Dichotomy

"Sir Merrick's assessment is accurate," Aeron nods to Jinx.  Turning as well to Shoon, the cleric adds, "In fact, goodsir, you may find the bandit you seek in Nulb.  Either fortune or the gods favor you today.  It can be unsafe to travel alone.  But, if you wish to seek your bandit in Nulb, I see no reason you cannot travel along with us.  Only the most foolhardy of bandits would waylay our group en route."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx pales a bit at Sir Merrick's description of Nulb.  "Clerics and bandits, clerics and bandits.  Six of one, half a dozen of the other."  The gnome shakes his head in regret and moves to fetch Bauble from behind the bar.  "It'll all come to no good at all, won't it, lovie?"   Grabbing the hissing cat by the scruff of its neck, Jinx cradles the fluffy white beast in two arms then deposits his pet in its riding basket at his hip.  To Ostler, Jinx says, "Hold a room for me, Goodman!"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon slowly nods to Sir Merrick, "You... could say that."  He looks both surprised and pleased by Aeron's offer.  "Nulb... Ah- Well, thank you,  I'd be glad to have some company and direction.  Perhaps in thanks I can offer you a ride in my wagon, it would certainly make for a dryer trip.  Ah, er, well we have not been properly introduced have we?  I am Shoon, I've made it my livelihood to capture criminals and bring them to the proper authorities so that justice is served.  What of you?"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron extends his hand in greeting to Shoon.  "Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria and servant of Pelor, the Shining One.  I, for one, would be glad to take the trip in a wagon.  What say the rest of you?" the cleric asks of his companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Me too!
Calls Zirat as he vanish behind the doors that leads to the private rooms


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, walking along beside Aeron, looks up at the priest and interestedly asks, "I've been wondering about that...why do you call yourself, or why are you, the 'Last Prophet' of Caria?  What's the Caria business, and why should you be the last Prophet?  There's a story there behind all that, so pony up with it, if you please..."  The little gnome natters away at Aeron as everyone gets ready to depart.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren listens intently to the other as they speak, keeping his eye on the others.  Some of them he doesn't trust, but he isn't going to let on which ones.  Hearing mention of the Caria, he wonders what that is, but isn't able to say anything about it.  When the Gnome does, he pauses to listen in, wondering if there's anything important about it he should know.


----------



## Dichotomy

When Jinx asks his question, Aeron's mood becomes more somber.  "Caria is a small village.  Was...  It was a small village.  It is whence I hail.  It was destroyed by vile creatures.  They killed my kin while I could do nothing.  I am the prophet of a dead people."  The cleric is silent for a moment.  "But the Shining One's grace saved me.  For that, I have given myself to him.  And now I search to find other forces of darkness that seek to blot out the light, like they did in my home.  I carry the light, so that it can never vanish.  There is little else to tell."

After a moment, Aeron's demeanor lightens a bit.  "Let us see what we can do here and now.  The past cannot be altered, but the story of our future is yet unwritten."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon listens to Aeron's story with respectful silence, finally saying; "My friend, it is truly noble of you to turn your despare into determination.  The souls of all those lost will surely lend you their strength."  With that, he returns the hand and then quickly departs to the stable to get his horse and wagon ready to leave.


----------



## Rhun

Soon enough, all are ready and gathered in the muddy yard of the Inn. As the rain falls, Shoon helps those of you who choose into the wagon, while the others mount their horses. 

"Good luck, my friends," calls Ostler from the door of the Wench. "I look forward to seeing you again soon."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx loads up on the wagon and makes sure to sit near Zirat.  The big man's stature is a comfort and a security to the small gnome.  Jinx's eyes flit to Ciaran from time to time, and also to the sage's pet raincloud.  _Lady's watercloset!  Why'd I have to go and blurt that out?  A careless word dropped back in Greyhawk, and the Nine'll be on me tail faster than those priests back at the temple of St. Cuthbert here in town.  Best hold me tongue for a while yet..._  Jinx cracks open his spellbook and begins to read.  The gnome is soon lost in a trance, memorizing spells.

[sblock=Spells]I've updated Jinx's RG to reflect that he memorizes:
0-lvl: detect magic, light, mage hand, detect poison.
1-lvl: mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, color spray.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon, waits for everyone to get settled and then starts off away from the inn.  He looks back at his passengers after a moment,  "Ah... So which way do we go?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran gathers his belongings, checks the oil on his mount's saddlebags, and mounts his steed. He whistles, and his hawk flies from the window down to him, alighting on the saddle. The hawk huddles close to Ciaran for warmth. Ciaran wraps his cloak around himself and the hawk, and rides off with the group on his horse. The raincloud he had earlier is nowhere to be seen.

_This storm,_ he thought, is a sign. _It is natural, but it has come to witness something. It is a vulture circling a dying beast. Or perhaps a lover waiting for her beloved.  The storm is not to be feared, only prepared for. It is not the enemy._

He darkly reminded himself, _At least, it is not the enemy this time. Not yet._

[sblock=ooc]
Spells Prepared or Cast:
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron rides in the wagon in somber silence.  Perhaps it is the weather, or the destination, or maybe the conversation of earlier.  Whatever the reason, the cleric's mood is as grey as the sky.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 5, Evening*

Nulb.

Rumored to house thieves, brigands, smugglers and river pirates, the ramshackle village sits on the Imerdys Run. The Run, a small river flowing from hills deep within the Gnarley Forest and meandering its way to the mighty Velverdyva, is wide and deep enough to allow river vessels to offload cargo and such at the small village. 

It has taken you much longer to reach the village then you had orignally estimated. The heavy rains have turned the trade road into a morass of muc, which has clutched at the wagon's wheels the entire way. It is well after dark now, as Nulb finally comes into view.

The buildings are of turf, mud brick, old timbers and crudely hewn logs, and most appear to be in serious need of repair. You would guess by the village's appearance that few in the place make much in the way of money. As you approach on the road from Hommlet, you pass a few homes and outlying farms, and are then greeted by an old wood and rope bridge that spans the Imerdys Run and leads into the town proper. Across the way is what looks to be an inn of some sort, though it is difficult to tell in the darkness. Although the moon is up, the heavy clouds filter out most of its light. A light breeze blows off of the river, carrying with it the smell of garbage and filth.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon turns back to the others in the wagon, "Well this place certainly has the look of corruption about it, but we must remember that things are not always as they appear.  In any case it might be a good idea to take those with you."  He points to a pile of manacles stacked surprisingly neatly in one corner of the wagon  "There are even some of your size master gnome.  Poverty tends to breed criminals.  So there's no telling when we may meet some."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[sblock=Rhun]Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +9.  Jinx is wondering whether the rope and wood bridge looks like it will hold Shoon's wagon.  Or any of the horses, for that matter.     [/sblock]

Engrossed in his tome of spells and feeling more than seeing the wagon slow, Jinx closes his spellbook and looks up.  "Shoon, I'm not sure that the bridge will hold your wagon.  If you could stop, please?  I'll have a look at the ties and the pilings, if there are any."   Jinx stands up in the wagon to get a better look at the village.  At a low growl from Bauble, Jinx reaches a hand into the cat's riding basket to soothe the beast but is promptly bitten with a menacing hiss for his effort.  Yanking his hand from the basket, Jinx sucks at the new scratch on his hand and, distracted, sniffs at the air.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Hm, I agree." says Shoon, pulling on the reins and calling out "Whoa, Beam.  Whoa!"  There is a worrying moment when the massive horse seems to ignore his master's order but it quickly passes as the beast stops just before the bridge.


(OOC: Geez, your cat is psycotic!   )


----------



## Rhun

Jinx spends a few minutes inspecting the rope and wood bridge. Although old, it appears to be in relatively good repair. Jinx judges that it is strong enough to support the horse and the wagon, though it would probably be most prudent to cross over one at a time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, who had hopped down from the wagon to inspect the bridge, calls up from below.  "Looks like it'll hold.  But I ain't riding on the wagon as she passes over, and I don't recommend any of you ride, either.  I don't think the bridge'll hold but just the wagon and the horse that pulls it.  The rest of us'll need to walk over on our own two feet.  'Cept the ones who rode on horseback, acourse.  Should be okay to do that."

Jinx climbs back up in the wagon and dons his gear.  After climbing back down, Jinx stands behind the wagon and waits for the others to get ready.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I don't wish to be rude Master Gnome, but what is your education in the building of bridges?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren watches the play between the Gnome and the cat with amusement.  It seemed like so long since such interaction had occurred.

Despite the filth of which had once been accustomed to, he looks forward to this town.  Though one who likes the wilderness, he has little like for rain.  It makes traveling a nuisance.  He desires a clean bed in, preferably, a clean inn, though at the moment, he'll settle for almost any place dry and with a bed.

"Wouldn't that be ironic," he says, "To live through battles only to die by falling through a bridge into a river and having a wagon fall on top of you."  While his words seem to be filled with jest, his voice his filled with an odd seriousness.  Deren makes his way carefully across the bridge and almost seems relieved to make it to the other side.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Edumacation?  I have none."  Jinx winks at Shoon.  "But I'm probably thrice yer age an' I hail from Greyhawk.  Now _that's_ a city for building lovers.  Learned all I know from chatting up stonemasons over ale an' the rest from observation."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Galliard," Ciaran says independently of the discussion, "take flight."
The hawk pulls itself out from under Ciaran's cloak and takes wing. Best not to use the bridge, if it can be avoided. Galliard despised the rain, but also despised being stuck on the ground. The hawk slowly circled, waiting for a sign from his master. Or perhaps a mouse.

Ciaran and Encraidd, still landbound, crossed the bridge with trepidation.


----------



## Rhun

The bridge creaks and groans as you make your crossing, but the old wood is solid and you pass over the Imerdys without incident.

You find yourselves in front of a large, relatively well-constructed buidling. The foundation is of fieldstone, and the walls are sawed timbers. A weathered signboard proclaims the place as the Waterside Hostel. Bursts of shouting and laughter can be heard from within.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Friends, we'd probably best stay close together until we have a better feel for the place.  While a group of well armed folk are not attractive to bandits, a lone one probably looks like a risk worth taking on," Aeron states flatly.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods "I'd like to find somewhere safer for my wagon than just leaving it on the street though."


----------



## Rhun

The Waterside Hostel has a large yard, and a shabby barn off to one side...there doesn't appear to be a stableboy, though.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Sleeping and snoring loudly most of the trip in the back of the wagon.
Zirat wakes up as the wagon bounce on the bridge.
Heh … we are here?
He inquires and sits up.
A Gloomy place.
He looks around.
Hope there is a good bed in here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grins.  "I feel sorry for any group willing to take the risk in attacking us," he says, "Because we are a small army.  I wonder if this inn will have enough rooms for us."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon leads the horse and wagon over to the barn, and knocks on the door, if no one answers, he'll open the door and lead Beam in.  He'll bring the whole wagon in if it'll fit.  After checking out the barn to make sure their isn't anything obviously wrong with it, or any possible inhabitants Shoon leaves, closing the door behind him, and rejoins the others.

(OOC: Search +1, Spot +4, Listen +5)


----------



## Rhun

Nobody answers to Shoon's knock, and thus he opens the doors to the barn. The place is in serious need of maintenance, but is not in any danger of collapsing or otherwise endangering the horse. A few bales of hay occupy one side of the barn, but all of the stalls are empty. Shoon does not see anyone else in the place, and the horses and wagon are soon secured within.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I can look after the horses, if need be," Ciaran states. "I worked for Lord Burne as a stablehand when I first arrived."


----------



## Voadam

Once the horses are secured Sir Merrick draws his hood up again to keep off the rain and heads to the inn to secure lodging for the night.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at the others.  "I shall also stay with the horses.  As I said, I don't think any of us should be alone.  I'll leave learning any necessary details about this place in your capable hands."  The last is directed particularly, though not exclusively, toward Sir Merrick and Jebediah.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Guys, I'm going to try and email Lord_Raven and see if he is planning on coming back...if he isn't, we will assume he was left behind in Hommlet again.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, torn, looks between the sagging inn and the decrepit barn.  Opting for the barn, Jinx coughs out a warning about the inn.  "'Ware the lice that fleabag flophouse is bound to have.  Better a hard bed one night than ter be scratchin' fer a year!"


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran, Aeron and Jinx opt to remain in the barn to keep an eye on the horses. The barn provides a respite from the wind and rain, but it isn't very warm. The storm itself is something of an oddity...cold weather like this is relatively uncommon this time of year in this part of the Flanaess.

Meanwhile, the rest of your company (Merrick, Zirat, Deren and Shoon) move across the muddy yard of the inn and approach the front door.


[sblock=Merrick, Zirat, Deren and Shoon]
As you open the door and enter the Waterside Hostel, you can immediately tell that this is a rough and tumble type of establishment. The common room is dim and smokey, and the smell of sour wine hangs over the place. A loud din greets your ears, as at least two dozen folk go about their business. Shouts and laughter are the order of the evening. While a few of the people appear to be farmers and other villagers, most appear to be fighting men of one sort or another. Leather armor and ring mail seem to be the preference, and most have a blade of some sort near at hand. Drinking games appear to be a common way to pass the night, and some folk play at dice, draughts or cards. In one corner, two rough looking men in dark leathers slash at each other with knives, while spectators bet on which will shed first blood.

Two serving wenches and two manservants weave their way through the crowd, delivering drinks, and a lanky barkeep is kept busy by the continual orders. A burly, pockmarked man with a patch over one eye also stands behind the bar, occasionally shouting orders out to the wenches and servants.[/sblock]


*OOC: I am going to proceed on the basis of Jebediah and Thomas remaining behind in Hommlet, as we did the first time Lord_Raven disappeared. If he comes back, this will give him the option of following after the rest of you. With Jinx back and Shoon added to the group, I believe you are reasonably well prepared for the trials ahead.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx huddles for warmth up in the wagon.  "Might be a long night.  And what's with that storm brewing outside?  Most unnatural!"  The gnome settles in for the duration, making sure that his spellbook is stowed inside his pack to ward off getting wet during the night and that Bauble doesn't come out of his basket.


----------



## Dichotomy

"I most heartily agree, Jinx.  The weather should not be like this."  Aeron pauses a moment.  "However, I shall keep my spirits up.  I have learned today that a companion I'd thought dead is alive and with me again.  That is enough to let me know that Pelor is with us."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes Aeron uncertainly, unsure of what to make of the kind mannerisms and speech of the priest.  Deciding at the last that Aeron is merely being welcoming, Jinx foregoes paranoia in favor of sharing a tale with Ciaran and Aeron.  "Ye asked how I came to me spellcasting prowess."  The gnome's tone bespeaks openness and sincerity.  "Since we look to be trundled up in the barn for the night, I'll tell it plain.  I left me home when I was a good bit younger.  Me folks did no want me around, just another mouth ter feed in the Bimpnottin family.  Mum beat me fierce, she did, and me not liking beatings too well, I left.  Found meself in the Free City, 'long with work in an alchemist's shop.  Just pushing a broom, mind you.  Master didn't pay too well, and what with the city costing a pretty penny, I took to thieving."   Jinx colors a bit but continues, unabashed.  "One night while I were looking about one of the better homes of a vacationing merchant family, just looking, mind you, the Lady of the house come upon me in her parlour.  Don't know who was more s'prised, her or me."   Here Jinx pauses and turns an even deeper shade of embarrassed red.  "The Lady were a large sort, I swear, bigger than most.  She overpowered me and locked me up fer a criminal in 'er basement water closet.  Said sommat about calling the Watch, but afore she could, I heard a mighty scuffle as she were on the stairs.  Seems someone else'd decided to rob the home...can't say it were a bad idea, what with the family be known to regularly vacation that time of year."  Jinx coughs into a gnarled little fist and continues.  "Anyhow, it took 'em awhile, but the band of thugs who come after me killed that Lady, then stole me away as booty along with the silverware, tapestries, lockbox, and half the larder.  Next thing I know, I'm part of the Nine Fingers of Greyhawk an' an apprentice to a wicked, wicked master."  Jinx pauses in his tale and eyes first Ciaran then Aeron.  Looking away in shame from Aeron, Jinx finishes up.  "Can't say why I'm here.  Master said ter go an' he seemed ter know what he was about.  'Sides, Master's not ter be questioned, not if ye value yer hide."   The gnome toes the straps of his backpack.  "I'd like out of the Nine.  In me own estimation, they've sent me ter me death, what with the ogre an' all.  Without you lot, I'd be in over me head.  You two're clever, kind sorts.  You gave me the scroll, Ciaran.  An' you, priest, you patched me up.  When we're done with whatever in the Nine Hells it is that we're up against here, maybe you can help me think of a way ter save me skin?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

It takes a moment for Shoon to take in the scene, but he immediatelly decides that this is not a place he wants to sleep in.  He's still got questions to ask though, so for now he decides to stick it out.  He glances at the others, reasoning that since they knew how to get here in the first place he should follow their lead.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran grins. "You are probably safer than you might imagine. You have already died once. Killed by an ogre. Everything that happens afterward, is a new life."

He stops and meditates as lightning strikes somewhere outside. The rumbling passes through the barn. "This storm, it only waits. It knows that evil will soon be unleashed, and it wants to witness it. The wet, the cold, the pressing wind--these are only because the storm is excited. Storms do not like to stand still. They prefer to roam the landscape. This one must be obsessed indeed to wait for so long."

He looks back to Jinx and smiles. "It appears quite likely that none of us will be the same person we were once we have reached our goal. We can take comfort in that."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx blinks at Ciaran's grandiose vagaries.  Pursing his lips unhappily, Jinx crosses his arms and spares a look through the cracks in the barn's slatwork walls out at the storm brewing.  Jinx falls quiet and lapses back into apprehension.


----------



## Dichotomy

During Jinx's tale, and Ciaran's odd response, Aeron silently takes it in.  Finally, right when Jinx has closed himself again, the cleric quietly responds.  "There are none that can get through this life without the help of others, good gnome.  You will have my help in any way that I can give it.  And may the Shining One help us both."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"The Shining One?  Oh, Pelor.  Right."  Dubious, Jinx looks at Aeron.  "How's one God different from another?  I mean, why not worship 'em all?"   The gnome pauses uncertainly, not wanting to upset Aeron's faith.  "Or none at all?  Doesn't Hextor get angry if he loses you to Pelor?  World's crazed enough, ye'd have ter be half-cocked ter risk Hextor pummeling you on top of all that..."   Jinx trails off, nattering to himself about ogres with clubs, greedy priests, and evil Masters.  From time to time, the gnome looks up at Aeron in curiosity.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Please feel free to continue to roleplay and banter, while we wait for Voadam, Strahd, and Dog Moon.*


----------



## Dichotomy

"I've studied the philosophy and dogma of all the common religions.  And I'm sure you know at least some of the more superficial differences between the gods.  I could tell you that I worship Pelor because I believe in the way that he tells us to live our lives, and that others worship Hextor because he symbolizes the values to which they aspire.  However, that would be false."  The cleric looks lost in thought for a short moment.

"The real reason I serve Pelor is because it is what my heart tells me is right.  It is faith, rather than reason.  And that faith is renewed with each miracle that I do on his behalf.  When I use a spell to heal my friends, rather than focusing and controlling magical energy as you do, I am a conduit for Pelor.  It is not my will that mends your wounds, but rather his."

Aeron, realizing that he'd started babbling, quickly comes to a close.  "But all of the gods are beings greater than we mortals.  They call those of us that they seek.  Simply put, Pelor is the one that called me, not Hextor.  While Hextor may seek to pummel me if I cross his will, I'd not think he'd want to pummel me for not following him.  He did not call me."  The cleric patiently waits to see if the gnome has further questions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren enters the inn as calmly on the outside as he can make himself appear - essentially trying not to eye everyone in slightly paranoid suspicions - as he walks over to a table preferably along the side of the establishment instead of the center and sits down, looking at the others within.  He tries to assess who would most likely attempt to start trouble and who would avoid trouble if possible but would be a dangerous opponent nonetheless.


----------



## Rhun

Deren finds a table in a good position near the wall of the Hostel's common area. He is able to place his back to the wall when he sits, much to his relief. Although Deren has a keen eye for spotting trouble, he is truly out-of-sorts with this crowd. Just about every person in the place looks like trouble to the halfling. He notes a few villagers...farmers and laborers, most like, and unlikely to cause any trouble. A large portion of the patrons strike Deren as being bandits and river pirates.


----------



## Dog Moon

Taking in the crowd, Deren sighs a little.  There were too many places like this in the world, he thinks, too many places where trouble can be found to easily and where relaxing means being caught off guard and either broke or dead.  He, personally, doesn't wish to end up either.  He has a minor trap consisting of string and bells to alert him if someone opens the door or window, but it won't help if he is ganged up on.  Certainly, moving in a group would be better.

He glances over at his friends, waiting to see if they are going to join him or not.  Whether they do or not, he waves over one of the serving wenches near him.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon follows Deren and takes a seat at the table, hoping to keep his back to a wall as well.  He again surveys the room, this time trying to spot musical instruments on or near any of the patrons. "So, Deren right?  What do you think?  It might be wise to return to the others once we are done here."


----------



## Rhun

One of the scantily-clad wenches, a pretty brown-haired girl, quickly responds to Deren's wave, before the halfing can answer Shoon's question. "What's your pleasure, sir? she asks.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick strides in and joins Deren. A scowl is on his face as he leans his polearm against the wall, within easy reach. "*A wretched hive indeed.*"

When the barmaid arrives Merrick orders food and asks if there are any men offering good gold for skilled blades.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is surprised by the appearance of the girl as he wouldn't expect someone of her appearance to last very long in a place like this, espcially with those clothes, or lack thereof.  He looks for the other servers to see if they better fit in with their surroundings while ordering some food and an ale.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Navigating through the crowd, Zirat takes post beside the table.
When the wench arrives he ask
Can you inquire the innkeeper for a spare room?


----------



## Rhun

"We've a few spare rooms left this night, sir," says the wench in answer to Zirat's question. She waves her hand at the crowded room. "Most of these will leave once they've drank their fill."

With that she goes about bringing your drinks and food. They are not of high quality. The beer is watered, the wine vinegary, and the whiskey fiery and harsh. The food, little more than a bowl of greasy stew and hard rolls, is of little better quality.


----------



## Rhun

Outside, the rain continues to fall, and the wind continues to blow. Still, hunkered down with your backs to the bales of hay you find yourselves warmer than you've been all day. The town is quiet this night, but you can hear the bursts of laughter and shouts from the hostel.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Grateful to be indoors out of the wet weather, Jinx clutches his outer garments tightly about himself and cozies deeper against his bales of hay.  "They sound as if they're having a high time in there."  The gnome briefly considers leaving the barn in favor of venturing into the taproom for a pint and some garrulous company, but the driving wind outside convinces him to stay put.  To Aeron, Jinx says, "Best I can tell, no man can understand the ways or whys of a God.  They're a capricious lot, sometimes seeming happy with the world, other times angry and punishing.  Worse, there's no surety that a man's good deeds will merit favor.  And yet the laity is expected to place faith in such capriciousness?"   The gnome leans back against a bale of hay and folds his arms behind his head.  "If that's how it works, then I'd like to be a God, looking down and laughing on us poor fools, flinging judgements over me cup of ambrosia.  Fie on this world and its evils!"


----------



## Dichotomy

"Ah, but my good gnome," Aeron begins in a patient tone, "you conclude that, because you do not understand the reasons of the gods that they must be capricious and have none.  I, on the other hand, conclude that I do not understand the reasons of the gods because I lack their perspective.  To a young child, the command of a parent to avoid touching a beautiful flame may seem capricious, but the parent knows that the flame will hurt he child badly.  We are like the children of the gods."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx shudders.  "Then we're all damned!  I know all too well how parents treat little uns.  With a cane and a fist."  The gnome falls into himself, nattering quietly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren eats the food, but he is not particularly happy about it.  What makes traveling good is sitting down after a long day in a warm place with good food and a comfortable bed.  The place is only moderately warm and the food of poor quality.  He has a bad feeling about those beds upstairs.  He wishes the serving wenches were a little shorter, but there's nothing he can do about that.

"Anything of interest happening around here?" he asks the wench when she returns to give them more drink.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon pokes at his food a bit and every once in a while takes a spoonful in his mouth, which is always followed by a wince as he swallows.  He continues to keep at least one eye on the rest of the tavern whenever possible.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Better a cane and a fist than the will to become a god," Ciaran calls. "I am from Tenh. I am Flan. We have stories of what happens when one would become a god."

He pauses for a moment. "No... we have scars."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Bah … rubbish.
The big gladiator mutters, push the bowl of stew away and turns to the others
We should inquire about Lareth, I know we killed the slime but the people here don't know that, maybe they can direct us to someone who knows him.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick turns an eye on Shoon "*Are you any good at getting information*?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon turns to Sir Merrick and shrugs.  "I'm afraid that depends on the situation, if no one will speak there is little to be done but listen and watch, and hope for the slip of a drunken tongue."


----------



## Voadam

When the barmaid returns Sir Merrick will again ask if she knows of any looking to hire some blades.


----------



## Rhun

"Sure," says the serving wench in response to Merrick's question. "There are always people about hiring fighting men. Tolubb for one. You can probably find him aboard his ship down at the docks. The _Grey Reaver_, I think it's called. You may check with Dick, too. He'd know more about things like that."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Thank you for the food miss." Shoon pauses as he tries to think of something to say that wouldn't be insulting "It was... filling.  Uh, so, have you had any musician's through here lately?"


----------



## Rhun

"A bard came through here six or seven days ago," says the serving girl with a smile. "Didn't stay long, though...he angered Dick, the owner, and had to leave in a hurry."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods enthusiastically, "I see, thank you very much.  Is there anything else you can tell me of him, miss?  What did he look like?  What was his name?  Did he have anyone with him?"


----------



## Voadam

"*I'll go check with Dick, is that him*?" Sir Merrick verifies that its the bartender she's speaking of then leaves Shoon and Zirat to continue their conversation with the barmaid. Merrick goes up to talk to Dick, saying he heard the man had a run in with a bard, Merrick will explain that his friend is hunting down a specific minstrel over a dispute about a woman. Sir Merrick will also ask about anybody looking to hire blades, for after he and his friends have taken care of the minstrel.

ooc Sir Merrick will project a bit of a bad ass vibe with his intimidate skill, though he doesn't provoke anything or threaten anyone.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Bards," says Deren with just the hint of a sneer.  "I never trust them.  Can't fight well and they speak too many lies and half-truths.  How did he anger Dick, with his venomous tongue?"


----------



## Rhun

The serving girl seems happy to answer your questions. "He was a handsome sort, with brownish hair. Well-dressed. Nice smile. He was getting a little too frisky with me and Pearl, and Dick didn't like that overmuch."



Merrick approaches Dick, the tall lanky man standing behind the bar. He looks the knight over slowly with his one-good eye before speaking. "The bard was out of line with my girls. So I chased him out here with a few thwacks of my beater-stick. As far as those hiring blades, there are many doing that. I'd speak to Tolubb at the docks, or perhaps wait for Smigmal the Redhand to come back to town."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon glances from the girl to the nasty looking barkeep and back again, thinking to himself; _"Well that could explain it.  I guess."_


----------



## Voadam

"*Thanks, good to know for after our business is done*." Sir Merrick returns to his comrades and relates the names of those looking to hire (for further investigation later).


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx grunts at Ciaran and, nodding his head in agreement, bunches up the bundle of hay behind himself in preparation to bed down for the night.  "I'll take a watch tonight.  This place gives me the heebies.  Probably be best not to let a bandit creep up on us unawares."


----------



## Dichotomy

"There's no need for you to take that burden all upon yourself.  I will watch in the morning.  I like to be awake as the sun comes up in any case.  It is no trouble."


----------



## Rhun

The serving wench nods at you. "Well, if there is nothing else?" She returns to serving the other customers, who seem to be getting more and more rowdy as the night rolls on.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is lightly annoyed as the girl leaves without answering most of his questions, still if she was correct and so was his memory then she is not speaking of the man he is searching for.  Not wanting to cause ill will however, he remains silent.

At Sir Merricks news, Shoon frowns and shakes his head.  "It may be none of my business but I would not trust anyone in this place for honest employment."


----------



## Voadam

"*I don't care who is offering honest employ. I want to know who is hiring blades*." Once they retire for the night and are in private Sir Merrick explains to Shoon "*The cult hires bandits for muscle and has a general so they are recruiting soldiers. We want to root out all the cult members eventually so we will check them out later*."


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Voadam, is Merrick and the others returning to the barn for the night, or seeking accomodations in the hostel?*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx replies to Aeron.  "If Ciaran'll take first watch, I'll go in the middle and will wake you when it's your turn."   With that, the little gnome curls up around his backpack and the basket containing Bauble and promptly falls asleep.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"First watch it is, then," Ciaran agrees, carefully watching the barn.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods to the others as he settles in for the night.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Voadam, is Merrick and the others returning to the barn for the night, or seeking accomodations in the hostel?*




We secure actual rooms.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick, Zirat, Deren and Shoon secure two rooms at the hostel, at the cost of a gold coin each. The rooms are sparse, and the furniture rough. Each contains two low beds, with straw-filled matresses and threadbare blankets. At least the rooms are warm and dry, though.

Meanwhile, Ciaran, Aeron and Jinx organize their watches. As Ciaran prepares to keep first watch, Aeron and Jinx float off to sleep, lulled by the steady sound of the rain outside.


----------



## Voadam

Well rested in the morning Sir Merrick gets up and has some of the gruel before heading out with the others to gather their companions and head off to their true target, the temple.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

So, we can't find nothing that relates the beaten dead commander with this place, where is Jebediah when we need him.
Zirat says as they pack their stuff.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx wakes and stretches the kinks out of his shoulders and neck.  Yawning, the gnome flips open his spell tome and idly thumbs through a couple of pages.  Bauble hops out of the basket and slinks into the corner of the barn to suss out a mouse for breakfast.


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> So, we can't find nothing that relates the beaten dead commander with this place, where is Jebediah when we need him.
> Zirat says as they pack their stuff.




"*We know he was recruiting bandits and if there is a general doing the same for the temple, his agent may be one of those two men the barkeep said are looking for blades. We can follow up on them later, first I want to check out the temple itself*."


----------



## Dichotomy

As Jinx and Ciaran awake, they find Aeron already awake, and indeed ready to go.  He simply prays to the Shining One as they make an preparations they must.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, Morning*

You awaken to find the rain has stopped, though it is still cool and the sky is skill grey and cloudy. The streets are muddy, and probably will be for days to come. Few people are out and about...villagers, and farmers heading out to their fields.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran carefully grooms the horses and checks their health. "This mud will make tracking easy," he notes aloud. "This is our boon, and our curse. May our troubles lie ahead of us, not behind."

When he is satisfied, he mounts Encraidd. "I would like to see the temple as well. And we should ride early. If we reach the temple before the less responsible awake, then there will be no need for tracking, and no ambush."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx scuttles out of the barn after the others and joins the rest of everyone gathering outside.  The gnome fingers the straps of his pack and whistles for Bauble, who comes running, tail held high.  Jinx opens the flap to the cat's riding basket and taps at the basket for the beast to jump in.  With a leap, Bauble springs from the mud into the basket, taking pains to claw Jinx's hand in the process.  Clear green eyes peer out, self-satisfied with both the breakfast of a mouse and the fresh dent in Master.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I wonder what we shall find over there, the legend of the temple is quite intimidating to the common folk.
Say the big champion as he organizing his stuff on Shoon's cart.
Stories about cursed demons that fought the brave knights of the alliance are something to not be taken light headed.
Peeing up to the sky, he nods to Aeron and add
At least the blessed sun god stopped the rain, it should make the travel easier. Luckily we brought good food and drink from Hommlet, looks like they brew beer with mud over here.


----------



## Voadam

"*We are not common folk, we have important work to do. Let's head out then*."

ooc assuming we know how to get where we are going.


----------



## Rhun

It is easy enough to find the route to the Temple. It appears as if the trail sees some fair amount of traffic. Judging by the boot prints, several of the scoundrels from the Hostel made their way in this direction after the previous night's revelry. An weathered, overgrown sign declares "No tresspassing upon pain of death," further indicating you are on the right path.

The vegetation becomes more and more disconcerting and sickly looking as you travel along the broken, rutted and muddy trail. A foggy mist rises up around you as the trail enters the dense trees of the Gnarley, limiting your vision to a few dozen feet. An oppressive feeling hangs in the air, and the sunlight dims in the sky as you travel.

After travelling about two miles along the track, you begin to notice that there are several large ravens that seem to be shadowing your group. They are flying silently from tree to tree behind you. Every now and then one will fly off through the trees. From the way they keep changing positions and appearing/disappearing in the foliage, you can't get a good count of their numbers. You would guess there are at least four or five of them.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Ill omens, I'd say," Aeron says flatly.  "But, given the nature of our task, they are a good sign.  Let us be prepared to meet this evil head on."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes the crows and mutters, "Wish I had a good sling and a sturdy rock.  The birds watch us a little too close for comfort.  Like spies, they are."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon watches the birds' strange behavior for a while but soon bores of it.  He looks back to the others in the cart.  "I don't mean to intrude but, I'm still not entirely sure what it is you all are after.  What exactly is this temple?  From what you've said it seems more than just a hideout for bandits.  If I am to assist you in something that may require risking life and limb I'd rather know a bit about it."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

What birds?
Say the big man and peers outside to the treetops.
Bah … cursed birds of Battezu, this is a bad sign.
He adjusts his armor, and readies his chain for easy grabbing should an ambush occur


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, mid-morning*

You continue on, ignoring the birds as they shadow you through the woods. The track leading from Nulb quickly becomes more rutted and muddy, and is spotted with rank weeds - thistles, burrs, thorns, nettles, and others. The other vegetation is quite disconcerting - dead trees with a skeletal appearance, scrub growth twisted and unnaturally colored, all unhealthy and sickly looking or exceptionally robust and disgusting. Quite suddenly, the ruins you have sought appear before you. The outerworks, once stout walls and towers, have been thrown down, and now are little more than overgrown mounds of grey rubble and blackish weeds. Skulls and bones of humans and humanoids gleam white here and there amidst the growth. A grove of oddly stunted and unhealthy looking usk trees still grow along the northen end of the former compound, and a stump of a tower juts up from the northeastern corner of the shattered wall.The leprous grey Temple, however, stands intact, its arched butresses somehow obscene with their growth of climbing vegetation.

Everything surrounding the place is disgusting. The myriad of leering faces and twisting, contorted forms writhing and posuting on every face of the edifice seem to jape at the obscenities they depict. The growth in the compound is noisome. Thorns clutch, burrs stick and crushed stems emit foul stench or raise angry welts on exposed skin. Worst of all is the pervading fear which seems to hang over the entire area - a smothering, clinging, almost tangible cloud of vileness and horror. Sounds seem distorted, either muffled and shrill or unnaturally loud and grating.

Your eyes play tricks. You see darting movement at the corner of your vision, but when you shift your gaze toward such, there is nothing there at all. You cannot help but wander who or what made the maze of narrow paths through the weedy courtyard. What sort of thing could wander here and there around this ghastly edifice of evil without shrieking and gibbering and going completely mad? Yet the usual mundane sounds of your travel are accompanied only by the chorus of the wind, moaning through hundreds of aperatures built into the stonework to sing like doomed souls given over to the tender mercies of demonkind. Echoing these horrible sounds are the macabre croaks from the scattered flapping, leering ravens.

There is no doubt; you have come to a place of ineffable evil.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Upon sighting the ruins, Jinx blanches.  A stutter comes thick on the gnome's tongue.  "I-i-in th-th-th-there?"   Jinx doesn't bother to stiffle and involuntary shiver.  Feeling like a target while on Shoon's cart, Jinx grabs his pack and hops down off the back of the cart.  Somewhat comfitted to have the cart block at least some of the ruins from view, Jinx shoulders his pack and squares his brow.  "Right.  Ready."   Peering out from around the edge of the cart, Jinx eyes the fortress, in particular looking for any signs of easy entrance, disrepair, or other weakness in the otherwise impregnable appearance of the building.

Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +9.  And also Knowledge (arcana) +9...is there any adornment or decoration on the outside of the building or along its grounds that gives a clue as to what lies inside or who/what made the building?


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron is about to answer's Shoon's query when the Temple comes into view.  Momentarily, the cleric completely forgets about the question.

_Oh, Master!_ the servant of Pelor prays silently, _this is as it was when Caria fell!  Give me the strength to face the evil this time.  I know now that it was for this task that you called me._

The cleric climbs down and takes a tentative step forward.  His eyes never leave them Temple itself.  Aeron's companions see his body quiver slightly, and sweat seems to instantly bead upon his brow.

Aeron voice trembles slightly, like his body does, but his tone is full of faith and conviction.  "That, dear Shoon, is why we have come.  It is this evil that we face.  Now that I have seen it, by Pelor's will, I shall excise it from this world.  Let us not waste time giving way to fear.  Our task is at hand."  Those among the party that know Aeron better, hear in his voice a tone rarely used by the cleric.  Mixed with his conviction, and even evident fear, is a cold anger beneath the surface, the likes of which Aeron has not displayed before.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Watching Aeron's demeanor, Jinx feels a bit steadier.  Some of Aeron's resolve settles like a mantle onto the little gnome's gnarled frame.  "I'm with you, Priest.  But let's be smart about this.  Maybe there's a better way in than right smack through the front door there."  Jinx shoots another look at the fearsome fortress and some of his resolve falters.  "Then again, maybe there iddn't..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren whistled, impressed with the evil residue of the place.  "Not the kind of place I'd prefer to live in," he tells the others.  "At least no one can mistake this for the Paladin Convention."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks at Deren.  "Whaddya think?  I remember last time we went ascoutin'.  Care to try your luck another time, or you wantin' to go in the front door?"


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Jinx looks at Deren.  "Whaddya think?  I remember last time we went ascoutin'.  Care to try your luck another time, or you wantin' to go in the front door?"




Deren looks around and then back at the Gnome.  "If the place is bad, then nothing is gained by going in through the front door, I've noticed," he answers.  "And while I have a bad feeling about scouting out this area, I have a worse feeling that something bad might happen if we don't."


----------



## Rhun

You move further into the compound, approaching the front of the unholy edifice. Your group comes to a halt at the foot of a series of wide steps that lead up to a wide "porch" that surrounds the front portion of the Temple.

Before you stand massive bronze doors (Twenty feet wide, and at least that high), held fast by huge iron chains. All of the cracks and seams in the doors have been filled with what appears to be soft iron, and strange runes are graven upon their bronze surface. You note that the writing glows and seems to burn with a silvery radiance, making your eyes teary.

Those of you who's attention is not fixed upon the main entry have noted that the vile stained glass windows of the Temple are still intact, but are blocked by grates of bronze, as well as being too narrow and too high to provide easy entry into the place.  However, there are smaller hardwood doors bound in bronze to the east and the west, around the corners from the great bronze valves in the Temple's front. Heavy locks can be clearly seen set into these side doors.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx snorts.  "They comes and they goes, so we know there's a way in other than through these thick chains."   Jinx lowers his voice to a whisper.  "C'mon, Deren, let's go round the side a ways out and have a look.  Anyone else want to go?"

[sblock=OOC]Jinx suggests a plan to go back to Shoon's cart and leave some of the party there while whomever wants to scout turn around and head out via the rutted trail the group first came in on.  From there, the scouting party can cut off the trail and make a wide circle around the fortress to look for a place other than the front door to get in.  Jinx is hoping it will appear that some of the party left and that we are not scouting.  The birds may be spies and may give away our effort, but it might be worth a try.  If anyone else has an idea on how to go about getting in, I'm more than open to it.  18 intelligence I do not have.    [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon, looks around the place, unsure what to think.  "This does not seem like the kind of place that bandits would choose to inhabit.  Merely being in it's vicinity is unsettling, and it is far too conspicuous.  I don't like this at all, we must definatelly tread carefully."

[sblock=OOC] That idea sounds fine, and I don't have one.  Though I think it might be a good idea to have Ciaran stay with the horses to make sure they don't freak out and run, as he seems to have a knack for that kind of thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat pales when he sees the horrified temple, getting a grip over himself he turns to the others.
Those chains were meant to be here, removing them is to free what's inside, I agree …
He says and turns to the gnome
Scouting the surrounding area will be wise before we break in to the demon infested temple.


----------



## Rhun

Upon experimentation, you find that none of you have the strength of will to even approach the huge front doors of the unholy structure. Something, powerful magic perhaps, pushes you away.

This force does not seem to extend to the two side doors flanking the main entrance, though. It appears as if they are simply large, bronze-banded hardwood doors.

Acting upon Jinx' idea and scouting the permimeter proves of little use in finding another entrance to the main temple. Besides the three doors previously noted, there does not appear to be another entrance. There does appear to be a locked door, barred from the outside, set in the jagged stub of tower to the northeast of the Temple main.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx's stomach turns sour every time he looks at the temple and by the time he returns from scouting, he throws up in the reeds near the cart.  Wiping his mouth with the back of his hand and smacking his lips in disgust, Jinx says, "Sorry.  Stomach's trying to tell me what me head should already know...get out!"   

Jinx relays all that he saw while walking the perimeter.  "...so it looks like it's them two side doors up front or that one locked door in the northeast tower."

The locked door in the northeast tower, does that resonate the same repulsion as the front door?  I imagine it's the entire temple...


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The locked door in the northeast tower, does that resonate the same repulsion as the front door?  I imagine it's the entire temple...




*OOC: Only the main doors (the chained and locked ones with the silvery glowing runes carved upon them) of the Temple seem to radiate the repulsion. The side doors do not, nor does the door to the tower. Also, the tower is not actually attached to the main Temple. It was once part of the outer fortifications. Think Castle/Keep, with the main Temple being the "keep." The outer walls are all thrown down, with the exception of the jagged stub of a tower. I'll try and make a quick map.


Each square on this map is 30'*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick explains a bit of the true quest to Shoon. "*Years ago that Temple housed an evil cult that drew inhuman forces to its side as well as renegade men turned to banditry and reaving. The nations rose up, a great battle was fought, and the Temple's army was overthrown. But the evil behind the cult remained intact below the depths of the Temple and could not be touched by the armies of mortal men. While not destroyed it was succesfully bound and confined while the cult was smashed and scattered to the winds.

When banditry arose in the area again we came to investigate and found the cult had arisen again, recruiting men and not-men to plague the land. We have slain one of the cult leaders and numerous followers of evil but know that more lie within the temple itself now. How they breeched the wards is not known, but we must stop them from freeing the Evil within before it is unleashed upon the land and end their threat to peoples of the lands. I have taken the vows of a knight errant, and fighting this evil is my quest for the good of King and Country. The others similarly are sworn to the task. Be ready to strike to kill any enemy we come across here. Prisoners are useful to learn from, but the temple was known for its magical might and the monstrosities that were in its service.*" 

Sir Merrick's eyes burn resolutely with hard determination and he scans the Temple grounds as if sizing up the building itself as his enemy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I suggest we enter to the crumbled tower first, let us clear the surroundings before venturing into this hideous place.
Zirat says and eyes the far tower.
I understand that the tower is locked and for some reason we don't know yet, what say you friends?


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon listens intently to Merrick's speech, nodding every so often.  "Thank you, I see now that this is not something I can let stand.  I offer to help you in any way I can.  I should tell you, I can kill if I must but I will not do so needlessly."

In addition to Zirat's proposal Shoon suggests "If some of the patrons at the tavern in Nulb were of the group residing here then we might be able to learn more about what's inside by questioning them.  Most of the patrons left after a while so they may well have returned here."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran has hung back, sniffing the air and eyeing the ravens. After listening to everyone, checking up on the horses, and scouting the perimeter, he speaks.

"I still feel that the dark path, the path of shadows, is closed to us. Our entry will be known, and we must be ready to face what lies ahead. However, if you wish some secrecy, we do have some options.

First, we can use the clouds to cover our actions, as done against the bandits last week. Second, we can attack the ravens, if we fear them. They might provide us with more food inside. Third, we can wait. What does the lettering mean? Perhaps we should study it, painful though it may be.

Most definitely, however, we should not split up. If we feel we will be here a long time, I can direct the horses back toward Hommlet. If we feel we can set up camp here, perhaps they can stay. Yet we should choose a way in, and stay with it.

I agree with Zirat. The wall tower is the best place to start. We should learn as much as possible about our enemy going forward."

Ciaran stops to stare at the glowing warded doors one more time before turning away in disgust. "Bah, keeping us trifles out... why?"

He stops, his face glowering, and he turns back to the doors in a sneer. Staring at the sun, is what it feels like... "Ha! It is not vital to keep us out. No... That kind of power... is only useful against the known. It is to keep something else in...

Ha! I am satisfied! To the wall tower!"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick handles his glaive, ready for action. "*I agree. The Tower first*."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, late morning - Temple Compound*

You move across the ruins of the compound, skirting the grove of unnatural looking usk trees just north of the Temple proper. The jagged stub of the ruined tower juts upward from the razed outer walls. The upper levels have obviously collapsed, and a pair of ravens are perched atop the place, perhaps twenty-five feet up. They croak and caw at your approach, flapping their wings excitedly.

One heavy iron-bound door can be seen, locked and barred from the outside. Arrow slits are visible on either side of the door, but peering in reveals only blackness beyond.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> You move across the ruins of the compound, skirting the grove of unnatural looking usk trees just north of the Temple proper. The jagged stub of the ruined tower juts upward from the razed outer walls. The upper levels have obviously collapsed, and a pair of ravens are perched atop the place, perhaps twenty-five feet up. They croak and caw at your approach, flapping their wings excitedly.
> 
> One heavy iron-bound door can be seen, locked and barred from the outside. Arrow slits are visible on either side of the door, but peering in reveals only blackness beyond.




Sir Merrick peers in, his celestial blood allowing him to pierce natural darkness.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Merrick peers in, his celestial blood allowing him to pierce natural darkness.





Merrick's celestial vision reveals little . It appears as if something black, perhaps thick cloth, is hung over the arrow slit on the inside of the tower.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx titters.  "So who's got the keys?"  Despite himself, the little gnome can't help but break out into a thin nervous laugh.

Are the arrow slits big enough for a Small creature to squeeze in through?


----------



## Dire Lemming

"If we cannot open the door we could always scale the tower.  I have grappling hook in the wagon."


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Are the arrow slits big enough for a Small creature to squeeze in through?




*OOC: No. Plus, do you really want to go into the tower all along? *


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Do I want to be eaten by the Big Nasty Thing that is inevitably lurking beyond the Curtains of Celestial Vision Obscuring?  Sure, if it gets us to the next Big Nasty Thing that inevitably lurks down the next bend in the keep.  

Jinx eyes the arrow slits and shakes his head.  "So.  Keys?  Picks?  I cain't squeeze in those slits.  And I don't think I wanna, either."


----------



## Rhun

Merrick easily lifts the heavy bar blocking the door out of place, and then stands aside so Deren can inspect the portal. The halfling determines that there is no trap of any kind (Search 22), but he does discover a hidden mechansim that would allow the bar to be raised from inside the tower.

Removing his lockpicking tools, the halfling sets to the work on the lock. After a couple of minutes (Take 20 + 10 = 30), the tumblers click as they release, and the door stands ready to be opened.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes Deren wistfully as the halfling works on the lock.  _Always did want to learn how to do that for meself.  Imagine the possiblities!_ 

Once Deren has the door open, Jinx adjust his pack after the wait and makes ready to enter.  Right behind Zirat's thick legs, which provide a nice bit of cover.


----------



## Rhun

*Marching order? Who's actually opening the door? *


----------



## Dog Moon

After he's done unlocking the door, Deren steps back, relieved.  "Too many traps on locks," he mutters, "Makes this an unsafe business.  Fortunate this time; not sure how long that'll last here."

He pockets his picks as he waits for someone bigger to enter the door first.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick steps forward, glaive in hand to lead.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, late morning - Temple Compound: Broken Tower*

Merrick gives the heavy door a hard push, and it glides open on well-oiled hinges. The tower is dark and quiet, with the light from the overcast day only illuminating the area just inside of the door, and what appears to be waist high rock walls to either side of the entry.

You have only a moment to consider things, as a hail of arrows and spears suddenly streak out of the darkness!!!

Several bounce off Merrick's shield and heavy armor, but two arrows penetrate; one smacks meatily into his thigh (3 damage), the other grazes his arm (2 damage). Deren is also struck by an arrow (2 damage). Two arrows deflect off Zirat's heavy armor, but a third finds a weak point, penetrating into the champion's side (5 damage). Several other arrows and spears fly past harmlessly.



[sblock=Voadam]
Merrick's vision provides him with a glimpse of what is within: A low (3 1/2 feet) stone wall flanks the door on either side, providing the bandits massed behind it with partial cover. The bandits behind this wall are armed with short bows.

A 5' wide choke point is the only access between the walls, and a massed formation of bandits holds this point. All told, Merrick spots at least a dozen brigands.

OOC: I'll post a map once the others decide what to do since Merrick is the only one who can see.
[/sblock]



*
OOC: Surprise round is over, please post your actions. The interior of the tower is completely dark, but you are sure that you make perfect targets being silhouetted as you are against the daylight


Party Status
Merrick 17/22
Deren 15/17
Zirat 26/31

*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran laughs. Tightly packed archers? This is a breeze. Pulling out his crossbow, he lets out a staccato set of tongue clacks and tosses forth a shimmering blue light into the tower. 

It explodes inside the tower with a pop and a flash, releasing a series of smaller flashes and sparks, filling the space with a continuing series of pyrotechnics.

[sblock=OOC]Ciaran draws his crossbow and casts Glitterdust at the center of the tower. 10' radius spread, as long as the inside of the tower is 20' diameter or less, that should be sufficient. Will save DC 16 or blinded, and everyone in the area of effect gets a -40 penalty to Hide.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron readies himself for battle and quickly summons a blessing from Pelor.[sblock=OOC]Casting _bless_; all allies have +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: IVV, the interior of the tower is 65' in diameter. Outer diameter is 70', with 5' thick walls.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Once there is light, Zirat waits to see what the others are doing.
If Merrick charges in he'll run after him and attack the nearest enemy with his chain, if Merrick decides to withdraw, Zirat will follow to take cover.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+3, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

When Zirat runs in after Sir Merrick, Jinx grumbles out, "Hey!"  Suddenly uncomfortable to be in plain view of the archers after losing his nice safe meat shield, Jinx slams himself against the outside of the tower away from the arrow slits and casts a protective spell about himself.

Move to get out of the doorway and away from the arrow slits, cast _mage armor_.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Just a note...Merrick is the only one that can see in the dark. Ciaran's Glitterdust will provide a moment's illumination, but no more. You will need a way to light the interior if you are going to fight within.*


----------



## Dog Moon

"Man," grumbles Deren as he looks at the arrow wound which nicked him.  "I knew I shouldn't have been standing so close to the door.  I can't see anything inside either.  Should have purchased more of these, but I hope my supplies will last long enough."

He grabs a sunrod from his pouch and uses it, creating a bright light around him.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon moves to the side to avoid giving the archers a clean shot at him.  "Damn them, close the door!"


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Dire Lemming, can you post Shoon to the Rogue's Gallery? Thanks.

*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: IVV, the interior of the tower is 65' in diameter. Outer diameter is 70', with 5' thick walls.*



*Wow, my perspective is way off kilter. Er, let's make that a Sudden Widened Glitterdust, then, for a 20' radius spread (40' diameter), centered 50' in from the door. Will that work?*


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> *Wow, my perspective is way off kilter. Er, let's make that a Sudden Widened Glitterdust, then, for a 20' radius spread (40' diameter), centered 50' in from the door. Will that work?*




*
Just waiting for Voadam to post, since Merrick can see inside...we can go from there.*


----------



## Voadam

*Right, Charge!*

Sir Merrick focuses and his spiked breastplate bursts forth in dazzling illumination as bright as the noonday sun to show the ambush scene and the bandits who lie in wait.

"Zirat, take the archers on the right!" Sir Merrick moves in to the low barrier on the left, threatening as many archers as he can with the long blade of his glaive and forcing the melee bandits to come to him.

ooc combat reflexes and reach, daylight illuminates 60', and Merrick wants to threaten the archers and be in combat for purposes of missile fire.

cover is a bit tricky, here are the rules from the srd, note that reach weapons count as ranged for cover and Merrick is getting right up to the barrier with a reach and (spikes) non reach weapon.

[SBLOCK]Cover

To determine whether your target has cover from
your ranged attack, choose a corner of your
square. If any line from this corner to any corner
of the target’s square passes through a square or
border that blocks line of effect or provides
cover, or through a square occupied by a creature,
the target has cover (+4 to AC).

When making a melee attack against an adjacent
target, your target has cover if any line from
your square to the target’s square goes through a
wall (including a low wall). When making a melee
attack against a target that isn’t adjacent to you
(such as with a reach weapon), use the rules for
determining cover from ranged attacks.
Low Obstacles and Cover

A low obstacle (such as a wall no higher than half
your height) provides cover, but only to creatures
within 30 feet (6 squares) of it. The attacker can
ignore the cover if he’s closer to the obstacle
than his target. 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun

Aeron readies himself for battle and quickly summons a blessing from Pelor.

A commanding voice from within the tower sounds. "Hold the line, boys. Let's give these scum a taste of death!" A hurled handaxe accompanies the command, striking Merrick and opening a bloody wound in his shoulder.

Another wave of arrows follows a moment later. Most of these are aimed at Sir Merrick, as he makes the most tempting target, but somehow the knight errant avoids the savage onslaught without additional harm. Deren dodges another arrow, but one strikes Zirat, piercing his armor and penetrating his flesh.

Sir Merrick focuses, and his spiked breastplate bursts forth in dazzling illumination as bright as the noonday sun to show the ambush scene and the bandits who lie in wait. *"Zirat, take the archers on the right!"* Sir Merrick moves in to the low barrier on the left, threatening as many archers as he can with the long blade of his glaive and forcing the melee bandits to come to him.

As the light illuminates the room, it gives all a clear view of the dozen or so bandits anf their defensive position within the shattered tower (see map below).

Shoon moves to the side to avoid giving the archers a clean shot at him.  "Damn them, close the door!"

Seeing Sir Merrick rush in, Jinx grumbles out, "Hey!"  Suddenly uncomfortable to be in plain view of the archers after losing one of his nice safe meat shields, Jinx slams himself against the outside of the tower away from the arrow slits and casts a protective spell about himself.

A bandit in chainmail, perhaps a lieutenant, aims his shortbow and launches an arrow into the cluster of you still standing outside the tower door. Fortunately, the missile whizzes harmlessly past Aeron's head.

Ciaran laughs. Tightly packed opponents? This is a breeze. Pulling out his crossbow, he lets out a staccato set of tongue clacks and tosses forth a shimmering blue light into the tower. It explodes inside the tower with a pop and a flash, releasing a series of smaller flashes and sparks, filling the space with a continuing series of pyrotechnics. At least five of the bandits reel about, blinded by the spell.

"Man," grumbles Deren as he looks at the arrow wound which nicked him.  "I knew I shouldn't have been standing so close to the door." As he is about to lament about the lack of lighting, The brillaint glow from Merrick's breastplate illuminates the room. Switching his hand from sunrod to dagger, Deren tosses the blade, planting it deep in an archer's throat. The bandit gurgles and tumbles to the ground.

Once there is light, Zirat runs after Merrick into the broken tower, striking nearest enemy with his chain. The strike sends one of the sword-armed bandits

One of the sword-wielders steps forward, attacking Zirat. The blade fails to penetrate the champion's armor. The second non-blinded bandit tries to stab Merrick over the low wall, but instead stabs the wall itself...nearly losing his blade.



*
Had to change some actions slightly based on intiative. B3 thru B8 are the bandit fighters, while the other Bs are the bandit archers.

20 Aeron, casts Bless
18 Bandit Captain, attack vrs Merrick 26 (success), damage 5
15 B1, attack vrs Merrick 14 (failure)
15 B2. attack vrs Deren 18 (failure)
15 B9, attack vrs Zirat 22 (success), damage 4
15 B10, attack vrs Merrick 11 (failure)
15 B11, attack vrs Merrick 13 (failure)
15 B12, attack vrs Merrick 8 (failure)
15 Merrick, casts daylight, moves inside tower
14 Shoon, moves to the side
12 Jinx, 5' step, casts mage armor
11 Bandit Lieutenant, attack vrs Aeron 8 (failure)
11 Deren, attack vrs B2 22 (success), damage 7
9 Ciaran, casts glitterdust, catching B3, B4, B5, B6, B7 and B8 (I went with non-widened, otherwise you would have caught Merrick)
6 Zirat, attack vrs B1 15 (success), damage 8 (Also, Zirat should cause 2d4+4 with the chain, shouldn't he?)
5 B3 
5 B4, will save 8 (fail), blinded 3r
5 B5, will save 10 (success), attack vrs Zirat 16 (failure)
5 B6, will save 11 (fail), blinded 3r
5 B7, will save 8 (fail), blinded 3r
5 B8, will save 18 (success), attack vrs Merrick "1"



Party Status
Merrick 12/22
Deren 15/17
Zirat 22/31
Jinx 10/10, mage armor (2 hours)
Shoon 18/18
Aeron  24/24
Ciran 16/16


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look here!]

B2: dying, -1/6
B3: dying, -2/6

[/sblock]


*


Map:


----------



## Voadam

"*Throw down your arms and surrender or die where you stand*!"

Sir Merrick lashes out with his glaive at the nearest armed bandit he threatens.


----------



## Dichotomy

"With Pelor's blessing, you are made whole."  With a touch, Sir Merrick's wounds heal.
[sblock=OOC]Spontaneous _cure light wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

His back flat against the outside of the tower, Jinx sucks in a couple of nervous gulps of air, then darts into the tower to stand to Zirat's right.  From there, the gnome hunkers down by the low wall and weaves his fingers in a gnarled pattern in the air in front of himself.  "Hocus pocus, bedunked crocus.  Red, yellow, blue alight.  Find your mark and stop the fight!"  Jinx stops weaving his spell and tosses a pinch of red, yellow, and blue colored sand at the bandits in front of him.

Jinx moves 20 feet to H15 and casts _color spray_.  He's hoping to catch bandits 5, 4, 7, 6, and maybe 8 with the spell.  And if that grey circle on the map can be affected by the 15-foot cone-shaped burst, then all the better.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

by the name of Kord.
shouts the wounded champion and swings his spiked chain high above Jinx's head.

If Jinx's spell downs B5 , 4 , 7.
Zirat will go 5ft. to G14 and strike B8
If B5, 4, 7, 6, 8 are all down by Jinx's spell, Zirat will take the open passage and charge the commander with +2 charge and smite evil, if the way is blocked he'll attack B1 behind the wall.
If B5 didn;t fell from Jinx's spell, he'll strike him.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

"Why does everyone have to say something as they attack?" Deren asks with a laugh as he enters the building and throws a dagger at the nearest bandit.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] +2 favored enemy damage v humans.

He tries to stay within 10' of a bad guy to stay within the range increment of his daggers.
_


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon, not wanting to be left behind by the brave, if reckless, adventurers, Shoon silently enters the tower as well, flinging a Sai at the the closest bandit he can get a clean shot at that is still providing a threat.

Move to J-15, drawing a Sai as I do so, and throw it. Sai, Attack +5, Damage 1d4+1, Crit x2, Range 10

EDIT: Instead of the above: If it's possible to move to H-16, inside the tower and attack the archer in I-16 Shoon will do so, keeping the Sai in his offhand for ease of use later.  Unarmed Strike, Attack +5, Damage 1d6+1 nonleathal, Crit X2.


----------



## Rhun

Aeron steps up behind Merrick. "With Pelor's blessing, you are made whole."  With a touch, Sir Merrick's wounds heal.

The bandit captain continues to direct the battle from the rear, yelling at his troops to rally and slay your group. The plate armor beneath his dark tunic reflects your light, and his shield is black and bears a symbol of a golden skull. His hand axe having been thrown, he steps back and brandishes a bastard sword as he waits for you to break through his troops.

Two of the archers step away from Merrick, not realizing the knight's deadly skill with the glaive. Although one of the archers manages to evade his strike, the galive cuts down the other bandit, sending him stumbling away in a shower of blood. The archer that avoided the strike launches an arrow at Merrick, striking him in the chest.

The archer to the right steps back away from Zirat, only to be struck by the champion's chain as it whips out of nowhere to slash the bandit's throat. The man falls from the solid blow.

The archers on the stairs, their height advantage eliminating the benefit of the low wall, release shafts of feathered death. One's aim is way off, and the missile misses Zirat, but the other archer is dead on, and the arrow pierces Merrick's flesh, adding yet another wound to the tally

*"Throw down your arms and surrender or die where you stand!"* Sir Merrick lashes out with his glaive at the nearest armed brigand, but the weapon is deflected off the man's shield.

Not wanting to be left behind by the brave, if reckless, adventurers, Shoon silently enters the tower as well. He draws a sai as he moves, but strikes the bandit with an open palm to his jaw, staggering but not dropping him.

His back flat against the outside of the tower, Jinx sucks in a couple of nervous gulps of air, then darts into the tower to stand to Zirat's right.  From there, the gnome hunkers down by the low wall and weaves his fingers in a gnarled pattern in the air in front of himself.  "Hocus pocus, bedunked crocus.  Red, yellow, blue alight.  Find your mark and stop the fight!"  Jinx stops weaving his spell and tosses a pinch of red, yellow, and blue colored sand at the bandits in front of him.

His back flat against the outside of the tower, Jinx sucks in a couple of nervous gulps of air, then darts into the tower...but seeing Shoon in the place he hoped to move, steps to Merrick's left.  From there, the gnome hunkers down by the low wall and weaves his fingers in a gnarled pattern in the air in front of himself.  "Hocus pocus, bedunked crocus.  Red, yellow, blue alight.  Find your mark and stop the fight!"  Jinx stops weaving his spell and tosses a pinch of red, yellow, and blue colored sand at the bandits in front of him. One of the four bandits targeted by the spell falls to the ground, but the other three are blind, and thus immune to the effects of the spray of colors.

The bandit lieutenant drops his bow, and unlimbers a deadly looking heeavy flail. He moves to stand between your group and his captain.

"Why does everyone have to say something as they attack?" Deren asks with a laugh as he enters the building and throws a dagger at the nearest bandit. Unfortunately, the halfling fumbles the blade, and it goes clattering to the floor.

Ciaran steps closer and unloads a crossbow bolt into the cluster of bandits. The bolt pierces the closest bandit's chest, and the man goes down like a sack of rocks.

"By the name of Kord," shouts the wounded champion and swings his spiked chain high above Jinx's head. It crashes down on another bandit's head, smashing the blinded man into the ground.

The remaining bandits, blinded, stumble about aimlessly, yelling and screaming.






*
Had to change some actions slightly based on intiative. B3 thru B8 are the bandit fighters, while the other Bs are the bandit archers.

20 Aeron, casts Cure Light Wounds on Merrick (10 points healed)
18 Bandit Captain, 5' step
15 B1
15 B2
15 B9, attack vrs Merrick 21 (success), damage 4
15 B10
15 B11, attack vrs Zirat 8 (failure)
15 B12, attack vrs Merrick 23 (success), damage 3
15 Merrick, AoO vrs B9 9 (failure), AoO vrs B10 26 (success), damage 11, attack vrs B8 12 (failure)
14 Shoon, moves, attack vrs B5 20 (succcess), damage 5
12 Jinx, (not enough movement to make it to Zirat's right), Color Spray vrs B4, B6, B7, B8
11 Bandit Lieutenant, moves, draws flail
11 Deren, attack vrs B5 "1" (failure)
9 Ciaran, attack vrs B5 "20" (threat), confirm 19 (success), damage 10
6 Zirat, AoO vrs B1 22 (success), damage 10, attack vrs B4 15 (success), damage 11
5 B3 
5 B4, blinded 2r thus immune to Color Spray
5 B5
5 B6, blinded 2r thus immune to color spray
5 B7, blinded 2r thus immune to color spray
5 B8, will save 7 (failure), unconscious



Party Status
Merrick 15/22, bless (28r)
Deren 15/17, bless (28r)
Zirat 22/31, bless (28r)
Jinx 10/10, bless (28r), mage armor (2 hours) for AC17
Shoon 18/18, bless (28r)
Aeron  24/24, bless (28r)
Ciran 16/16, bless (28r)


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look here!]

B1: dying, -4/10
B2: dying, -2/6
B3: dying, -3/6
B4: dying, -5/6
B5: dying, -9/6
B8: Unconscious
B10 dying, -5/6

[/sblock]
*

Map:


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, seeing that his companions have things well in hand for the moment, waits to see how to respond.
[sblock=OOC]Delaying.  If one of the party gets decently hurt, Aeron will take his action to move and cast CLW (unless it quite bad, he'll use cure moderate).[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx spies the bandit captain across the tower floor and quietly begins preparing a special little something for him.  Jinx huddles in the cranny where the low wall meets the tower wall and weaves a spell diagram in the air in front of him and whispers to himself, "Strong-a-long-ding, strong-a-long-dong, make him weak, make him meek!"

[sblock=Rhun]Jinx has AC 17 w/mage armor. Jinx stays put and readies an action to cast ray of enfeeblement at the bandit captain the moment the captain comes with range.  If enough foes fall to make it safe for Jinx to move forward, instead of staying put Jinx will creep forward to try to get the captain in range.  Ranged touch w/i 30 feet +4 attack, no save but does allow spell resistance, 1d6+2 strength dmg to target.  If Jinx needs to delay a round while he waits for a better shot at the captain, he will wait.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is surprised by the effectiveness of their attack (or at least the ineffectiveness of their enemies' defense).  With all the opponents before him already messily defeated he turns his attention to the archers on the stairs that seem to think of Merrick as a hay bail with a bull’s-eye on it.

Move as close as possible to the stairs while avoiding AoOs


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick continues to advance deeper into the enemy territory engaging the first armed opponent he comes across, his gleaming breastplate drawing the enemy fire.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves and attacks.

_OOC: Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] +2 favored enemy damage v humans.

He tries to stay within 10' of a bad guy to stay within the range increment of his daggers.

Would say more, but I'm at work atm, and don't have the time.  So my attack isn't very clever.  Sorry!_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Taking the advantage of his unthreatened position among his friends, Zirat chants slowly and deliver the healing power of his good to himself.
Lay on hands 4 hp.
He then moves forward (to I14 at a safe range from melee and enough range for his spiked chain) and calls to the Lieutenant  "Hey, you bag of maggots, come over here and be lessoned"


----------



## Rhun

Aeron, seeing that his companions have things well in hand for the moment, waits to see how to respond.

The bandit captain yells for his men to hold their ground, and then turns to flee through the nearby door. He disappears from sight as he slams the door shut behind him.

The remaining archers, all three of them on the left, release another volley of arrows. Another arrow grazes Merrick, drawing more blood from the knight. One misses Aeron, but the third arrow finds its target in Jinx' shoulder with a satisyfing "thwack."

Seeing Jinx severely injured, Aeron pours his healing power into the gnome's damaged body.

Sir Merrick continues to advance deeper into the enemy territory engaging the first armed opponent he comes across, his gleaming breastplate drawing the enemy fire. He strikes with his glaive as he moves, putting another of the dark-clad men down. 

Shoon is surprised by the effectiveness of their attack (or at least the ineffectiveness of their enemies' defense). With all the opponents before him already messily defeated he turns his attention to the archers on the stairs that seem to think of Merrick as a hay bail with a bull’s-eye on it. He runs through the remaining bandits, and strikes out at the nearest archer. He strikes the man hard, but not quite with enough force to drop him.

Jinx spies the bandit captain fleeing, and quietly begins preparing a special little something for for the lieutenant. Jinx huddles in the cranny where the low wall meets the tower wall and weaves a spell diagram in the air in front of him and whispers to himself, "Strong-a-long-ding, strong-a-long-dong, make him weak, make him meek!"

The bandit lieutenant continues to hold his flail ready.

Deren moves and attacks, hurling a dagger at the last of the bandit swordsmen. Once again, the blade is well-placed, and sends the man tumbling to the ground.

Ciaran moves into the tower, launching a bolt at the lieutenant. The missile is deflected by his armor, though, and skitters off into a wall.

Taking the advantage of his unthreatened position among his friends, Zirat chants slowly and deliver the healing power of his god to himself. He then moves forward and calls to the Lieutenant "Hey, you bag of maggots, come over here and be lessoned" 



*
Sorry for the delays...the last few days have been extremely busy.

20 Aeron, delays action
18 Bandit Captain, 5' step through door, shuts door
15 B1
15 B2
15 B9, attack vrs Merrick 20 (success), damage 3
15 B10
15 B11, attack vrs Aeron 14 (failure)
15 B12, attack vrs Jinx "20" (threat), confirm 6 (failure), damage 5
15 Aeron, casts cure light wounds on Jinx (heals 7 points)
15 Merrick, attack vrs B7 24 (success), damage 10
14 Shoon, attack vrs B9 22 (success), damage 3
12 Jinx, readies action
11 Bandit Lieutenant, readies action
11 Deren, attack vrs B7 17 (success), damage 7
9 Ciaran, moves, attack vrs BL 15 (failure)
6 Zirat, lay on hands, moves
5 B3 
5 B4
5 B5
5 B6, blinded 1r
5 B7
5 B8, unconscious



Party Status
Merrick 12/22, bless (27r)
Deren 15/17, bless (27r)
Zirat 26/31, bless (27r)
Jinx 10/10, bless (27r), mage armor (2 hours) for AC17
Shoon 18/18, bless (27r)
Aeron  24/24, bless (27r)
Ciran 16/16, bless (27r)


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look here!]

B1: dying, -5/6
B2: dying, -3/6
B3: dying, -4/6
B4: dying, -6/6
B5: dead
B6: dying, -1/6
B7: dying, -4/6
B8: Unconscious
B9: 3/6
B10 dying, -6/6

[/sblock]
*

Map:


----------



## Dichotomy

"Quickly!  We have them on the run!"  Knowing that he cannot reach any of his opponents (except for the blind one), the cleric elects to wait.
[sblock=OOC]Delaying.  If someone gets hurt badly, Aeron moves to them and uses Cure Moderate Wounds.  Otherwise, he simply will move into the room, so as to put him relatively near any remaining opponents.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Moving to the right (5 ft. to J13) and leaving the blind brigand to the other to deal with
Zirat eyes the lieutenant from safe distance (10 ft. range) and begin to swing his chain. 
Hey Goat face, Let us see what you got!
He chants quietly and brings the wrath of his god upon his enemy.

Smite Evil.
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+12 (Bless and Smite Included) , Dmg:2d4+6 (Smite Included), crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon attempts to knock the bandit in front of him unconscious with his next attack so that he may advance on the two behind him.  Hoping to shake their resolve, he calls out,  "Will you continue fighting for a leader that has left you to die?"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick strikes the bandit down then moves to engage the next one.


----------



## Rhun

"Quickly!  We have them on the run!"  Knowing that he cannot reach any of his opponents (except for the blind one), the cleric elects to wait.

The bandit fighting Shoon drops his bow, yanks his short sword from its scabbard, and attempts to skewer the monk. Shoon is too quick, though, and dodges the attack. The other archers decide to try and turn the monk into a pincushion, releasing their arrows at him. One shot looks to strike, but the monk deflects the missile with his hand at the last moment, sending the arrow clattering to the ground.

Shoon attempts to knock the bandit in front of him unconscious with a powerful blow to the skull. Successful, the man crumples to the floor, unconscious. Shoon turns his attention to the other bandits, and hoping to shake their resolve calls out, "Will you continue fighting for a leader that has left you to die?"

Merrick again strikes with his glaive, the heavy blade cutting flesh and muscle and putting the blinded bandit down.

Seeing the way mostly clear of foes, Jinx moves further into the chamber, blasting at the bandit lieutenant with a beam of foul necromantic magic. The brigand steps to the side at the last moment, casting a baleful look at the gnome wizard. Then, he steps forward, striking out at Zirat with a powerful, double-handed attack. The flail smashes into the champion, bruising bone and tearing flesh, nearly driving Zirat to his knees.

Seeing Zirat's wound, Aeron quickly reaches out to channel the healing of power of Pelor into his companion.

Deren moves around the nearby pillar, tossing another dagger as he does so. Deren's aim is dead on, and the blade sinks deep into the man's side, perhaps stiking an internal organ.

Ciaran clicks off another bolt toward one of the stairway archers, but to no avail; the shot goes wide.

Seeing the blind brigand fall, Zirat engages the lieutenant and begins to swing his chain. "Hey Goat face, Let us see what you got!" He chants quietly and brings the wrath of his god upon his enemy. The heavy chain descends upon the bandit, splitting his head like an overripe melon. The man falls instantly, dead before he hits the ground. 



*


18 Bandit Captain, ?
15 B1
15 B2
15 B9, drop bow (FA), draw sword (MA), attack vrs Shoon 12 (failure)
15 B10
15 B11, attack vrs Shoon 18 (22-4, success): deflected
15 B12, attack vrs Shoon 11 (15-4, failure)
15 Aeron, delay action
15 Merrick, attack vrs B6 (success), damage 12
14 Shoon, attack vrs bandit 24 (success), non-lethal damage 7
12 Jinx, move, ranged touch attack vrs BL 10 (failure)
11 Bandit Lieutenant, 5' step, attack vrs Zirat 25 (success), damage 13
11 Aeron, cast cure moderate wounds on Zirat (heals 11 points)
11 Deren, attack vrs BL 26 (threat), confirm "20" (critical), damage 13
9 Ciaran, attack vrs B11 6 (failure)
6 Zirat, attack vrs BL "20", confirm 22 (critical), damage 24
5 B3 
5 B4
5 B5
5 B6
5 B7
5 B8, unconscious



Party Status
Merrick 12/22, bless (26r)
Deren 15/17, bless (26r)
Zirat 24/31, bless (26r)
Jinx 10/10, bless (26r), mage armor (2 hours) for AC17
Shoon 18/18, bless (26r)
Aeron  24/24, bless (26r)
Ciran 16/16, bless (26r)


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players don't look here!]

BL: dead
B1: dying, -6/6
B2: dying, -4/6
B3: dying, -5/6
B4: dying, -7/6
B5: dead
B6: dying, -7/6
B7: dying, -5/6
B8: Unconscious
B9: Unconscious (3/6)
B10 dying, -7/6

[/sblock]
*

Map:


----------



## Rhun

Seeing the lieutenant fall, and the rest of their companions dead or unconscious, the two archers on the stairs looks at each other, and then drop their bows and hold up their hands. "We surrender!" they call in unison.



*Combat is done. 386 XPs each. I believe that will put Jinx at Level 3.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon surveys the battlefield with a pained expression.  He leads the two archers down to the main room and then crouches down next to one of the bodies on the floor to check for signs of life. "Aeron, please assist me, these men should face proper justice."

OOC: Heal +5


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Remembering his manners, Jinx blurts, "Thank ye priest!" at Aeron then, discouraged and shamed at having both missed the bandit lieutenant and fired off a foul necromantic spell within sight of his comrades, slinks further into the room away from the fracas.  Drawing his dagger as he skulks, Jinx looks for an opportunity to team with Deren to hopefully surprise a foe.

[sblock=OOC]Jinx move 20 feet, draw dagger as part of movement.  Dagger +4 ranged, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/2.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*CB, combat is over...please see post above. It is time to level Jinx. And sorry about the 'foul necromantic spell' bit. *


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx gives a start when the bandit archers drop their bows.  The gnome, who'd been craftily skulking deeper into the tower, depresses into a sulk as the battle is declared over.  Nattering to himself about glory lost and the hardships of being a small little gnome in the midst of veritable giants in mail armor, Jinx scuttles over to Zirat.  "That looks bad."  The gnome leans in and forcibly pokes at Zirat's torn wound.  "Glad he didn't get me like that."    Wincing at Zirat's wound, Jinx starts a second time, which causes his hand to jerk while poking Zirat.  An idea blossoms in Jinx's head.  "Hey, Sir Merrick!  Make 'em tell which way their Cap'n went.  We'll be wanting him, no doubt."   Jinx jerks his hand out of Zirat's torn flesh.  "Sorry, Zirat.  Just curious."


----------



## Dichotomy

"Indeed," Aeron gives a curt reply to Shoon and quickly begins to bandage the wounded that can still be saved (using _cure minor wounds_ only if heal checks fail).  As he works, the cleric turns to his companions.  "Quickly, secure the others.  We should follow quickly if we can."


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC:I was going to mention this in my last post but by the time I finished typing it I had forgotten.     Shoon has deflect arrows so wouldn't that first attack been deflected?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat - champion of Kord*

Nodding thankfully to Aeron for delivering the pure healing of blessed Pelor, Zirat says a thankful pray for his mighty god Kord and his strengthening power who brought down the Lieutenant. 
Secure the others while I'll go and check where the captain is.
Zirat calls and follow the captain to the door where he vanished, he kick open the door to see if the brigand's captain is over there.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC:I was going to mention this in my last post but by the time I finished typing it I had forgotten.     Shoon has deflect arrows so wouldn't that first attack been deflected?




*OOC: Probably. I'll go back and edit it. 

If you wouldn't mind posting all relevant combat data with an OOC tag each round, that would help. Something like:

HP 12/16, AC16, deflect arrows
Unarmed stike +5 (1d6+1/x2)
*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick strides over to the archers. Arrows stick out of the knight's armor and blood runs down his chest, but more drips off the end of his glaive's blade. His eyes burn with the fires of wrath as he walks up to the men who shot him. "*You should praise the gods of Good that you had the sense to surrender and cooperate. Now tell me where your leader fled to. His head will not long stay atop his shoulders. Speak!*." He flicks the broad-bladed polearm and blood flies off it as he glowers at the bandits, awaiting their immediate response. He looks like he is barely holding himself back but is eager to strike them down should they run.


----------



## Rhun

Aeron and Shoon move from body to body, doing what they can to save the lives of the bandit scum that would have had no such regard for them. They manage to save two of them, making four unconscious bandits sprawled on the ground, in addition to the two archers who surrendered.


One of the scared archers responds to Merrick's question. "I don't know where he went...theres no way out back there. Just the front door!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Movement from Aeron and Shoon out of the corner of his eye catches Jinx's attention.  The gnome turns to see what the pair are doing and his eyes go wide.  Sputtering, Jinx says, "W-what in the devil are you two Nancies doin'?!  We worked us hard to kill them thugs, now you're healin' 'em back up?  Are ye off yer rockers?!"  Thoroughly lapsed back into his country roots, Jinx adopts the roughspun speech of the Keolands.  The gnome jumps up and down a time or two then darts over to Aeron and, tugging on the priest's tunic, barks, "Ye cain't do that!  That's perfectly good healin' yer wastin' on a perfectly good dead man!  If ye wanna heal someone so durn bad, why, there's Merrick, standin' right there, bleedin'!"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron slowly turns to Jinx.  In a quiet, patient, yet still challenging tone, he replies, "I can't do that?  No, friend, I can and I shall.  It is the will of Pelor, and his will is greater than yours.  Lest you forget what separates us from the workers of evil in this world, it is that we care for our fellows, even if they care not for us.  The sun shines on all, not just the good.  The reason that it does so is so that perhaps those that have shunned its light might someday come to realize the beauty the sun has.  It is the same with my salves and balms.  By Pelor's will, I use them to heal and give life even to those that would kill me, so that they might realize the goodness in what Pelor does through me.  There is no dark so deep that the light cannot overcome it."

His and healing done, and Sir Merrick's question answered, Aeron addresses whomever will listen.  "Someone tie them.  Let us make haste."  The cleric then follows Zirat after the missing leader.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is about to answer Jinx but Aeron beats him to it.  "I do not think I could have given a better answer.  I will retrieve some manacles the for them."

OOC: Shoon brings the manacles.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx shakes his head sorrowfully and tsks to himself.  "Healing bandits.  What's next, Bauble?  Maybe we'll be inviting an ogre to supper."   Pursing his lips at the retreating back of Aeron, Jinx puts his small booted foot on the torso of one of the nearby unconscious bandits and calls for rope.  "Anybody got a length of twine?  I haven't any.  I'll hogtie them 'til the monk gets back with the handcuffs."  If handed a bit of rope, Jinx will proceed to tie up the villainous curs.

*Use rope +2.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around at the bandits. "Fine, tie them. The archers have proven useful."  

He grins at Jinx. "Ogres can make good dinner guests. The particular patterns by which they discard the bones of their meals can tell you much about their caste."

He sniffs the air, looking carefully at the door the captain ran through. "If there is no way out through there, then he is waiting to entrap us. What else is in that room, archers? Have you ever been in there? What happens in there?" He stops, and his eyes glass over for a moment to make way for a passing thought. "And who of the four of you desire freedom the most? We could make it happen for performing a simple favor..."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick turns to the bandits "*Do not move. And know that though Pelorians may value redemption and mercy, I am no priest of Pelor nor subject to their commands. I have come here to put evil to the sword and care not whether any are redeemed so long as the evil is stopped. I have accepted your surrender, but any betrayal on your part will unleash my full wrath. Are there any others here besides your leader?*"


----------



## Rhun

The talkative archer shakes his head. "No, just the Captain! That door leads to his room. Not much in there 'sides some furniture and such." After a few moments thought, the man continues. "There's some more of our group to the north, in the woods...but not many. We stable the horses there. And 'course, theres them that live in the Temple."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks up from his booted perch on one of the bandits.  "'Them that live in the Temple'?  Who're they?"  At a low growl from Bauble, Jinx frowns.  "Shhh!  Mangy beast!"  Raising his voice a notch in desperation, Jinx looks from Merrick to Ciaran to Deren.  "Does no one have a bit of rope?  Scandalous!"


----------



## Dog Moon

"Never had much need for rope," Deren admits.  Grabbing the last dagger, he wipes it on the cloth of a fallen soldier before resheathing it.  "Kill or be kill is how I lived.  Not particularly enjoyable, but you get used to it after a while."

He pauses for a moment.  "Wait, there's people to the north?  Where?" he asks the archer.  To the others: "I don't want to continue until I know that the exit is safe.  Fleeing one group of denizens to encounter more at the exit is not something I wish to go through again."  He winces as if he's said too much.


----------



## Rhun

The archer continues to answer your questions. "In the woods t' the north, yes. An old cottage, no more than a quarter mile away. Its got a barn that we use fer horses." 

The man shifts his gaze to Jinx. "Them that live in the Temple are bad sorts. Priests of the elemental powers and their followers. The Temple leaders. I'd stay away from there. Nothin' but death awaits you there."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx snorts in derision to hide his fear.  "Priests of elemental power, you say?  And this tower here, what does it house?  What is a veritable company of brigands doing in a ramshackle tower in the back woods?  Haven't you a family, man?  What of your wife, your child, your _mother_?  For shame!"

*Jinx casts a look around the tower, trying to place its age in comparison to the temple.  Knowledge (architecture/engineering) +10.  Which was built first, the tower or the temple?  By the tower's exterior and interior design, what is its function?  ie: does it or did it once house a wizard, or is more military in structure?*


----------



## Rhun

The archers seems somewhat abashed by Jinx' scolding. "Well, I've got me a sister what lives near Greyhawk City. My mum and dad are long dead. And I never married." The man smiles at the gnome, showing his missing and blackened teeth. "This tower is just a place to stay 'tween raids. The priests pay us, and the best of the best go to serve them in the Temple."


[sblock=CanadienneBacon]

Jinx can tell that the tower was built about the same time as the Temple proper. It appears to be one of the four towers flanking a curtain wall that once provided the Temple compound its first layer of defense. The other three towers and the walls have since been completely torn down, and it is probably the rubble from those that is scattered across the area. Jinx is confident that the tower's function was one of defense...it most like never housed a wizard or such.

[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx considers the tower they're presently in, and the other three towers that now lay in ruin.  The wheels and gearworks in the gnome's noggin begin to spin.  Wondering to himself whether the towers guard something in the temple's front or if the towers were perhaps originally constructed to face outward to the rear of the temple, and whether perhaps some hidden unpleasantry awaits the group out back, Jinx falls silent a moment and scratches at his ear.  "The best of the best, eh?  So you lot were left to rot here in this broke down 'palace'?  What is it the priests pay you to watch?  Sommat to do with their temple, or sommat out here in the wild wood beyond?"  Jinx flashes a look at Merrick.  "Merrick, you're big.  Get 'em to come down here so's we can have 'em sit by their fallen brethren.  Makes it easier to shackle 'em thataways."  Jinx keeps an eye on the door, hoping that Shoon will soon return with the aforementioned manacles and fervently but silently praying all the while that the archers don't decide to bolt for it...or worse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You forgot me - Post #795  

Well, this is a sturdy door
Zirat says and kicks it *again*


----------



## Dichotomy

"Indeed.  Let me help," Aeron offers to Zirat.
[sblock=OOC]Aeron was also waiting, as he left to follow Zirat.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran narrows his eyes at the archer. "You must not be the best of the best, then. Nor must the captain be. Left here to be a nuisance? Your family is what it is, but where is your PRIDE?"

He winces slightly at his sudden anger. _A storm brews inside him,_ the wise woman said, _and nothing good can follow._ The priests worship the elements. Somehow, he knew he had to enter the temple. He thought about the fire rising from camp, the stench of Old Wicked's fell troops, and the rain that washed it all away the day he left. If he were to end his curse, he must learn to understand the storm.


----------



## Rhun

The door to the captain's room is locked, and is indeed most sturdy. Zirat's first couple of kicks  do little more than bounce off. The Last Prophet comes to aid the mighty champion, and between the two of them they manage to bash the door open after a few more attempts. 

The archer becomes more and more agitated by Jinx' and Ciaran's questions. "The priests don't pay us to watch nothin'. They pay us to do their bidding. The power of the Temple is great. You'll see soon. You've challenged their power, and soon they'll crush you like a bug!"


*
Sorry about missing your post Strahd!

CB, the towers and walls once ringed the Temple. This tower is to the northeast of the Temple, the others would have been at the northwest, southwest and southeast corners.
*


----------



## Rhun

Zirat and Aeron enter the captain's private room. A comfortable bed heaped with quilts and pillows, a tablse and two chairs, a small desk and stool, a chest of drawers, and a locked iron box make up the furnishings. On the table are a few pewter dishes, a bottle of brandy, and a platter of slightly bruised apples. The captain himself, however, is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Deren," Aeron calls out.  "We could use a hand.  There must be a hidden door in here."  The cleric proceeds to begin searching the room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

... And several stuff that might worth some gold in Hommlet
The big man calls, takes the bottle of brandy and takes a long swig, that pass it to the priest.
Here, have some Aeron, once we in the temple you'll miss it.
he then place the apples in his pocket.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves over to the room, pausing at the entrance with a slight frown.  "I could have just unlocked this," he says, shakes his head, and steps through the threshold.  He then proceeds to help with the searching.

OOC: _Search +4.  Wooh!_


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Rhun said:
			
		

> The archer becomes more and more agitated by Jinx' and Ciaran's questions. "The priests don't pay us to watch nothin'. They pay us to do their bidding. The power of the Temple is great. You'll see soon. You've challenged their power, and soon they'll crush you like a bug!"




"We just walked in an the Temple's self-admitting dregs attacked us. We defended ourselves, barely knowing the existence of this place. If that is challenging their power, then the Temple is quite weak, indeed," Ciaran observes. "No, you are paid to do the Temple's bidding. The Temple wants you to stay out here and do nothing of import. The Temple wants you to rot. So, are you loyal lemmings of the Temple, ready to receive pay that you cannot use once you die as the Temple wishes, or are you men of free will, and ready to recognize the folly of marching to your senseless death? If you are no longer men of your own, then we are not challenging the Temple's power. By killing you, we are simply carrying out its wishes. Without pay."


----------



## Voadam

"*Over here and then sit down on the floor next to those*." Sir Merrick herds the prisoners together with the unconscious. "*You surrendered. Those who didn't will hang. Continue to cooperate. How do you enter the temple? How many men in the woods, and how many in the temple*?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx starts out nodding at Ciaran's convoluted logic, then shakes his head as if to silently say "What the--?!"  The gnome blinks at Ciaran and thinks, _"Garl's gems, he's a mean one.  Almost as tempermental as ol' Merrick!"_  The gnome eyes the archers with no small amount of trepidation, sure that the men will react to the jibe, and perhaps unfavorably.  Jinx's hand strays to the hilt of his dagger.  "Dagnabbit, where is that Shoon!"   A small oath escapes Jinx's lips.


----------



## Rhun

The iron box in the captain's room contains coin...a decent amount of each type. It looks as though it may be the payroll box with which the captain would pay his troops. 

Although it takes a few minutes, Deren eventually finds a flagstone in the floor of the captain's chamber that pivots on one edge. Lifting it reveals a large bronze ring set in the floor. When Zirat grasps the ring and pulls, a trap door swings open. The whole seems to be a sophisticated affair of counterbalances, such that when closed the flagstone covers back over the top, again concealing the trapdoor. 

Below the trapdoor is a shaft about three feet square, with sturdy bronze rungs set into the wall.


*Loot
Pp: 70
Gp: 250
Sp: 400
Cp: 400*


----------



## Rhun

The archer glares at Ciaran, then ignores him to answer Merrick's questions. "You got to get into the Temple by the side doors. I think they're kept locked...I've not been in there, so I'm not sure. In the woods, there aren't many men at all. Perhaps six? In the Temple, though...them priests have recruited scores of men."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Once downed to never comeback up
Snorts the big gladiator and turns to Aeron and Deren.
We are going to block this exit with the bed and the desk, the captain will stay down this cave to rot.
He then steps out of the room, eyes the brigands and address the others
Did they sang something valuable


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx nods and points.  "Through the doors, that's where.  Priests of elemental magic, with scores of brigands to protect them.  At least according to this one here."  Jinx points at the talkative archer.  "Once these men are accounted for and bound, I'm for going through the door."  Jinx turns to the archers.  "Sir Merrick there,"  Jinx points at Merrick, "is both opinionated and forceful.  You'll be wanting his mercy and there's no priest in this land, and I'd lay coin on this last, what as can spur him to mercy when he's ill inclined to grant it of his own accord.  You lot look piteable and hungry.  Your attack on us is misplaced.  You're still strong fighting men; who are the priests inside this foul temple to tell you otherwise?  Join us against these priests, vent your wrath on them.  Raise yourselves up and recover some measure of pride!  Mayhap in so doing Merrick will agree to your conditional release."

*Diplomacy +1.  Anyone want to help?   *


----------



## Rhun

The talkative man shakes his head at Jinx, his eyes wide with fear. "No way. Send me to prison...or even hang me if that is my fate. But you don't know them priests. You go into the Temple, you'll likely end up gettin' fed to a demon. Tortured and tormented for all time."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran snorts. "That is just a children's fable. Once the demons rend and digest your soul, you cease to exist and stop suffering."

He blinks and looks around. "Er... not that it helps matters any."

Ciaran then turns to Jinx. "Do we need anything more from these people? I begin to think that binding them is superfluous. Undoubtedly the priests know to expect us, and if there is nothing more to gain with their incapacitation, we should simply carry on. Of course, I would not want these cowards to become nuisances later on. Unfortunately, I must ask: is there some compelling reason not to kill them? Where is Shoon, in any case? Is that all we miss right now?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: That's a good question.  Where _is_ Shoon?  Did he hit a clipping error and fall off the world?  Has it really not been fifteen minutes yet?


----------



## Rhun

Shoon soon comes back into the tower, grumbling that the rain has started again. The monk is unharmed, and carrying with him several pair of manacles for the prisoners.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx pales at the thoughts of slow dissection planted by Ciaran.  The gnome's head begins to whirr and Jinx's ears ring.  Feeling faint, Jinx replies to Ciaran.  "Tie 'em up?  I'm only doing it because Aeron suggested it."  Jinx removes his foot from its perch on the chest of a dead bandit and steps backward away from the corpse.  "I'd just as soon stick a dagger in each of 'em's heart and not waste the rope or the healing, were it me.  This kindness stuff is extra work.  But Aeron wished it so and I'm willing to entertain his whimsy."

At the sound of footsteps outside the tower, Jinx runs and hides behind the low wall.  Only once Shoon enters and speaks to identify himself does the small gnome pop up from behind the wall, cackling madly with fear.  _"Demons, bandits, dire flails.  Oh my, Bauble, what have we gotten ourselves into this time?"_  Out loud, Jinx stops tittering and helps Shoon with the manacles.  The gnome is a veritable expert in the devices' function and application.  "Thank the Maker you're back, Shoon.  We were all starting to wonder."


----------



## Rhun

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ciaran snorts. "That is just a children's fable. Once the demons rend and digest your soul, you cease to exist and stop suffering."





The archer doesn't seem taken aback much by Ciaran's comments. "Well, be that as it may...I'd rather not have my soul sucked out by a demon from the Pits." The archer shrugs his shoulders. "And who knows what other horrors await you in the darkness of the Temple. You may have beaten the lot o' us, but we are just a bunch of nogoodnicks with little training. Continue on your path, and you WILL die."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

*Silence you Son of a Dretch!*
Say Zirat and gives the bandit a loud painful slap to the nape.
We could here you babbling as far as the captain's room
The Champion turns to the others.
We found a hidden shaft, descending down into the earth, I blocked the trap door with a bed and a desk.
What are we going to do now?


----------



## Voadam

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ciaran then turns to Jinx. "Do we need anything more from these people? I begin to think that binding them is superfluous. Undoubtedly the priests know to expect us, and if there is nothing more to gain with their incapacitation, we should simply carry on. Of course, I would not want these cowards to become nuisances later on. Unfortunately, I must ask: is there some compelling reason not to kill them? Where is Shoon, in any case? Is that all we miss right now?"




"*Compelling reason? I offered them surrender, they submitted. Besides, lord Krane can draw secrets they didn't know they had when he gets his hands on them*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron follows Zirat back to the others.  The cleric looks sullen and he darts Jinx a glance of reproval upon hearing his comments.  He nods in response to Merrick's assertion.

"He is, of course, correct.  But let us decide our next move.  Blocking that man into his trapdoor will only help if it does not lead to some other exit.  There are several paths we could take.  Which one is the question."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx point at the doors in the tower.  "Through them doors, these here archers say, is what leads to 'priest of elemental nature,' clerics powerful enough to summon and entrance a demon to do their bidding.  That's what gets my choice as to where to head next, but I'm for following after you if it's down the hidden shaft.  Six of one, half dozen of another."   Jinx shrugs, his beady eyes darting from face to face.  _Or home to the Wench and a warm pillow and a cold cider.  Maybe if I just put in with that, they'll agr--  _ One look at the fury in both Merrick and Zirat's eyes and Jinx gives up all hope of meeting with a warm pillow this day.


----------



## Dire Lemming

When Jinx pops out from behind the wall, there's a loud chorus of clanging sounds as Shoon drops the manacles and goes into a defensive stance, only to calm down a second later when he realizes who it is.  "Goodness little one, don't hide as if waiting to ambush me like that!"  As he and the gnome go about restraining the bandits he listens with no small amount of confusion the the continuation of the conversation started after he left.  "Well why don't we ask him then?" he asks Aeron, nodding at the talkative archer.

OOC: By the way, they're masterwork manacles


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Compelling reason? I offered them surrender, they submitted. Besides, lord Krane can draw secrets they didn't know they had when he gets his hands on them*."




Ciaran nods to Sir Merrick. "That is a good reason. How do you plan on getting them back to Lord Krane, and how long will we need to monitor them in the meantime?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon frowns  "Well assuming that the shaft leads into the temple, which would make sense, then the priests likely already know of our presence.  They probably expect us to take that shaft and immediately pursue the one that escaped.  If that is so then they would probably be lying in wait for us.  What else have you been able to learn while I was away?"


----------



## Rhun

The archer shakes his head as Jinx speaks. "No, not the doors in the tower. Those just lead to bedrooms. The side doors of the Temple, that's what I'm talking about. You can't get in the main door...nobody can approach it. It is warded, or some such thing."


----------



## Voadam

"*I'd wager the shaft is an escape route leading into the wilderness. Whether to the temple or the wilderness, I believe he is long gone*." Merrick turns back to the archer. "*Having lost this battle would his temple masters slay him for failing or would he keep command of the temple's outer forces, the ones in the wilderness? Would he flee the temple now or run to it*?"


----------



## Rhun

The archer shrugs, as well as he can with his hands manacled behind him. "I can't rightly say. Could be that 'e flees away with whatever he could salvage. Could be he tries to warn the priests of your presence. I've never seen the captain lose afore, so this is sorta new territory."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran thinks about the archer's answer a moment, and responds: "So, you admit that you all are defeated. Seeing as you have failed in the priests' eyes, you would expect to suffer their wrath. We aim to meet them. It would seem to be that the best choice you have would be to hope that we are successful in defeating the priests, thus preventing their wrath and saving your own lives. 

If this is so, then can we agree that you will trouble us no further if we let you go, in the hopes that we can defeat or at least distract the priests in their vengeance against you? This would appear to be the best course of action."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon breaks in when Ciaran offers to release the prisoners.  "I do no like the idea of letting these criminals go free without any assurance that they will not simply return to harming others for foolish causes once they are no longer in our presence."


----------



## Dichotomy

"Let us leave them here, or perhaps in their bosses room, secured as they are.  We can retrieve them when we leave and bring them to Hommlet," Aeron suggests.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Yes, I agree, tie'em up and close them in the room.
Now about where to go next, what with the far cottage he spoke about? … or we try the door into the intimidating temple


----------



## Rhun

While your captured foes are secured away within the captain's room, you take a few minutes to search the rest of the ruined tower.

The main room itself holds several large tables and benches, some chairs and stools, and many bedrolls and heaps of blankets. Old, ragged cloaks hang from pegs along the walls, and piles and sacks of foodstuffs and provisions lie piled about. On the tables are dirty plates and mugs, several sets of cards and knuklebones, and many empty bottle of cheap wine. A few kegs and barrels of small bear and cheap wine are also found.

The second door leads to another bedchamber. It contains five rough beds, a round table with five stools, and chest of drawers with a lantern burning brightly atop it, and a padlocked, iron-bound chest of oak which Deren spends a few minutes opening (Open Lock 30 - Take 20+10).

Within the chest are five small sacks, each containing an assortment of platinum, gold and silver coins. Additionally, a bejeweled dagger and two potions round out the contents of the chest.


*
Loot:
PP: 21
GP: 127
SP: 156 
Jeweled Dagger (375gp value)
2 potions*


----------



## Voadam

"*I'd say the woodsmen first. Fall upon them with surprise then secure our prisoners before assaying the temple itself*."


----------



## Dichotomy

"I think that is wise," Aeron notes.  "But we should not tarry.  Our presence will surely be noticed before long."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6 (mid-day) - Cottage in the woods*

After gathering your gear and loot and again ensuring that the captives are securely tied within the captain's room, you exit the tower. The dark storm clouds remain as a light drizzle falls from the sky. Deren relocks the tower door behind you, and then your group quickly sets off north into the heavy woods that begin just beyond the temple compound.

Althought the cottage is only a few hundred yards north of the tower in a clearing in the woods, it takes you over an hour to find it. You watch from the cover of the foliage, but do not detect any movement. In addition to the cottage house is a ramshackle barn, near to which is what appears to be a well of some type.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I wonder how many are guarding this place.  It would not be wise to rush in without any knowledge.  Perhaps one of us should approach stealthily to learn the situation."


----------



## Voadam

"*The archer said a half-dozen. I say we move in quickly and take them by surprise*."


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "I wonder how many are guarding this place.  It would not be wise to rush in without any knowledge.  Perhaps one of us should approach stealthily to learn the situation."




Deren glances over at the man.  "That's going to be me, isn't it?"  He sighs in exaggeration.  "I knew I shoulda been a farmer."

Despite his complaints, he is ready to ahead and scout, but the next words stop him.  "I don't know about the speed thing," he says.  "Charging ahead can be dangerous, especially if that half dozen turns out to be two dozen."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looses Bauble from his riding basket.  The pair slink along behind the others, though not at the rear.  As everyone quits the tower and treks through the wood toward the cottage, Jinx skittishly looks back over his shoulder numerous times.  When the cottage and outlying building come into view, the gnome stands quietly to the side, his stomach queasy.  Though the gnome nods at several things being said and seems content to go along with majority concensus, Jinx starts at every noise from the wood and every crack of a twig trod upon.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Worry not about numbers," Ciaran advises Deren from his steed, "You only need places to hide. If people start swarming out, then I know what to do with a swarm."

Galliard launches from his shoulder to alight in a nearby tree.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"You are probably the least likely to be caught Deren, however, if you are, I swear that I shall do my utmost to assist you or avenge you as is appropriate."  Shoon clasps his fist to his chest as a sign of commitment.

Shoon shakes his head at Ciaran.  "We should not be too hasty, there are many unknown factors.  If for instance they have a tunnel inside of that cottage they could easily escape down it, rendering this assault pointless."

OOC: How many windows are there on the buildings?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Ciaran said:
			
		

> "If people start swarming out, then I know what to do with a swarm."




Jinx nods vigorously at this and says, "Aye.  Run."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Let Deren scout
Zirat replies and holds his chain tight.
I don't want to be surprised and learn that the two brigands fooled us.
If they are asleep, we'll take them down by surprise.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods to Deren "*Go*."


----------



## Rhun

With a heavy sigh, Deren moves out from your concealment, flitting from bush to shrub to fallen log as he crosses the clearing. He reaches the barn and pauses a moment for a breath before peeking in between loose, rotten wood planking.

[sblock=Dog Moon]
The barn appears to be empty, though there are many bales of hay stacked against one wall. No horses or men of any kind appear to be within.
[/sblock]

A moment later, the halfling continues on, moving toward the old cottage. He pauses again briefly against the wall of the dwelling, but there are no loose boards here. Creeping to the window, the halfling clambers up the rough wooden timbers to peer inside of the place.

[sblock=Dog Moon]
Deren peers into the main room of the cottage, but there is nobody to be seen. A long table littered with dirty plates and mugs, a half-dozen chairs, and several crates and barrels are all that there are to be seen.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "You are probably the least likely to be caught Deren, however, if you are, I swear that I shall do my utmost to assist you or avenge you as is appropriate."  Shoon clasps his fist to his chest as a sign of commitment.




"I sincerely hope that will never be the case, but I suppose I appreciate the thought," Deren says wryly before leaving.

[Sblock=DM]_OOC: Survival check +6.  Are there tracks?  How new/old are they?  Deren checks as he's peering through the window and then outside, but he's not going to leave from hiding quite yet._[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Dog Moon]

Deren does note many tracks in the muddy ground between the cottage and the barn. Judging by what he can see of the prints, it looks as though a group of humanoids left the house for the barn, and then rode off on horses from the barn.

It is hard to determine numbers and such without a closer examination.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

[sblock=DM]Deren will take a few moments to determine their numbers and then return to report the fact that the inhabitants are gone and hopefully, a more accurate tally of their numbers than what the prisoner gave them.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Dog Moon]
Deren moves to investigate the tracks more carefully, finding it fairly easy in the soft ground. A set of human boot prints appears to lead from the well to the cottage. Then it appears as if at least a half-dozen boots leave the cottage for the barn. From there, the trail of boots disappears and a trail of hoof-prints begins, heading into the woods north of the clearing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"It looks like the bandits are gone," Deren tells the others.  "They rode north a little while ago.  Unfortunately I can't tell you where they're going or when they'll be back."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Hm, they might be going out on a raid, but if there really are only six of them they would not be able to do much.  I suggest that we try to follow them and see what they are doing."  Shoon pauses for a moment and then turns to Deren.  "What else did you see in there Deren?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran shrugs. "Why should we tire ourselves trying to reach them when here is where they return to? If we are determined to meet them, then we can wait for them here. Galliard can call when they approach. In the meantime, let us keep them from gaining the use of whatever may be here."


----------



## Dog Moon

"I saw some barrels and crates within the building.  Not much else.  I don't know if there's anything inside or not though," he tells the others.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"It may be simpler to lie in wait for them here, but we do not know why they have left.  For all we know they could be joining with more of their allies and bringing them back here.  They may also be heading out in order to commit assault and robbery.  If either of those are the case then waiting here for their return in not a good idea.  Some of us at least should follow them, if only to keep an eye on them."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Barrels and crates? Could be some supplies. Or a trap. Or nothing. How should we tell the difference?

I could toss a Web in. See what happens. What do we hope to gain? This cottage might make for a good camp. Or we could torch it now."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I suggest we lay an ambush over the night over here.


----------



## Dichotomy

"There is, indeed, a great deal that we do not know.  They could be doing some terrible evil.  However, there is only so much that we can do.  We cannot police the world.  We can only act on the tasks that have been set before us.  Leaving know to follow this group could lead us far, far aflield of our task.  Why did we come looking for this group?  I thought that it was to secure the way behind us, so to speak before delving further ahead.  But that purpose has obviously been foiled, to some extent at any rate.  Part of me thinks that we ought to return swiftly, but, with as long as it has taken us to find this place, we have likely lost any element of surprise.  By now a chance in guard could have discovered our handiwork.  I think that time is no longer on our side, therefor I'd advise more caution."

Aeron pauses a moment.  "I think we should rest here and wait.  We will be able to discern what we can and also regain our strength."


----------



## Rhun

The barn is in bad shape, but appears to have seen some maintenance in the last year or so. Several posts and beams have been shored up, turning the thing from a danger into a rickety but serviceable stable. A dozen bales of hay are stacked against one wall.

The cottage is in much better shape, but still in need of maintenance. The walls are damaged in a few places, wooden shingles are missing from the roof, bricks are crumbling from the chimney, and there are broken slates in the shuttered windows. Still, the place appears to be solid, and provides a generous respite from the rain and wind. 

Moving inside, you see that it consists of only a single large common room that contains a rough-hewn table littered with dishes, a half-dozen chairs, a few barrels of wine and beer, crates of provisions (mostly hard-tack and pemmican), a large brick fireplace/oven combination near which are stacked a few heavy iron pots, hooks and pegs for cloaks and clothing, and adequate space to lay out bedrolls and such.

In fact, judging from the dust on the floor it appears that until just recently there were a half-dozen bedrolls laid out on the floor. Embers still flicker in the fireplace, too...whoever was here left quite hastily, and probably no more than a half-hour ago.


----------



## Voadam

"*Hellfire. The captain was here and alerted the men. His escape tunnel must empty out near here. Maybe even in the well. Whether he took them and fled for parts unknown or to rejoin the temple proper is the question for us. We may have lost our prisoners.*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"I'm for either camping out here to wait out the brigands' return or turning round and marching straight back to the Temple."   Jinx peeks in the cottage's front door and then scuttles in after the other, looking with disdain at the bedrolls.  "Either way, I don't think I want to be traipsing about the countryside running after a pack of brigands that went heaven knows which direction for heaven knows how long.  Ciaran and the priest have the right of it.  If they can't find us, then they'll likely return here themselves.  And if we weren't the object of their mad dash out, then they'll probably still be returning here at some point after they finish marauding the countryside.  Either way, Zirat's suggestion of an ambush seems prudent."   Jinx pauses, his eyes darting around looking for ways to sabotage the cottage.  "Only other thing I can think is that they ran back to the Temple to serve them priests and that they've no intention to return here to the cottage.  In which case we're only postponing the inevitable by camping out."  The gnome kicks idly at the table and stubs his toe in so doing.  Hopping around on one foot in pain, Jinx yaps out.  "Dagnabbit!  There's just no winning!"

*Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +10.  Does the cottage have any obvious weak points in its structure that could be further weakened to lay a trap for the bandits?*


----------



## Dichotomy

After making an assessment of the cottage and the hasty leaving of the 6 bedrolls, Aeron shakes his head.  "The are likely gone.  Merrick is right.  They have either fled and don't intend to return, or they have joined up with others to warn and prepare for our coming.  I don't expect they will be coming back here, at least not soon.  I also see no reason to give them chase.  The stable and hay means horses.  We could not all catch them.

"I think this means we go for the Temple itself.  But now they may know of our coming.  We can press on to strike quickly, but the benefit of surprise may no longer exist.  Therefore, I think we should rest and plan so that we are prepared for what we face.  However, if any of you think there is still benefit to striking fast, that option is still open."


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Jinx]

Although the architecture of the cottage seems quite solid, it wouldn't take much to cut a few load-bearing beams to make a trap for the bandits.

[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes Aeron and points at the beams overhead.  "Just so, there and there.  If we saw away at the topside of those two wooden beams, right where no on'es likely to see the handiwork, I reckon we can render this whole cottage a death trap in a matter of a small amount of time.  Anyone comin' in here after that'd be walking in at their own peril.  Likely catch a pack of brigands right when they slept."   The gnome considers.  "Still, it takes time to saw through wood.  I think our better recourse is to make haste for the Temple.  Surprise won't be ours no more, but we can still give 'em a good showing."  Jinx eyes Deren and Shoon.  "Splittin' up's about the last thing I'd want to do at this juncture.  We split the better part of our strength and cunning in twain and I figure we'd be sealing our own coffins."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I wonder who is the moron, who built his house so close to the temple.
The champion thinks out aloud. 
I say we lay an ambush, heal from our wounds and find out how in the hell the trapped captain popped out here!
He looks around the cottage, searching from a trap door in the floor. Angrily he kick out chair and tables.


----------



## Rhun

*So, final plan? Rest here for the night, or head back to the Temple?*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx casts a look at Sir Merrick, then at Zirat.  Tugging on his whispy white beard, the gnome offers, "How injured are you?  Or the rest of you, for that matter?"   Jinx widens his question to include everyone.  "I've cast the bulk of my better spells and could do with some rest, but could also see pressing on.  Still,"  the gnome mutters a moment, "if we rest here for the night, we can let them brigands and their priests stew back in the temple.  Only thing worse than preparing for a big battle is the disappointment of havin' to wait for it to start.  How are you on spells, Aeron?  Ciaran?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon frowns, still completely unconvinced that waiting is a good idea. "If they were planning to regroup with their allies in the temple, why then did they head away from from it?  Has anyone yet found any sign of a passage that the escaped captain could have come here from?  I am sorry but I do not understand the reasoning behind this decision to wait here."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at Jinx.  "I have some spells left, but not many.  Which means that should we be injured, I would be at somewhat of a loss for granting healing.  However, if it is best to press on, I am willing to do so."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx grunts and looks around at the others.  "I ain't tapped out yet, but I'm getting there.  If Aeron can't heal us, then the element of surprise iddn't going to do us much good if'n we're _dead_.  I say we rest.  We can work at weakening the cottage in the morning as a surprise for the bandits, should the ever return here."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran closes his eyes and flexes his hands a moment. He nods as he reopens his eyes. "I am fine for spells at the moment, but I agree with Jinx that we should rest. We do not have the element of surprise. We never did. So, we cannot choose to catch them unawares. We can only hope they lose their focus."

He looks around, lackadaisically rubbing his stomach. "At the very least, we should stock up on provisions. If they abandon this place, then we have a camp. Come, I'll fetch some water at the well."

Ciaran heads out.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat gropes in the crates of provisions to see what is worth taking and what is worth leaving behind, he turns to Shoon and say.
My intuition says they are not expecting us to be here, in this cottage.
I say we regroup, rest, eat, and prepare ourselves to march on the demonic structure tomorrow. IF the brigands shall return we'll teach them some manners.

He grins and tap on his spiked chain


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon sighs resignedly and folds his arms,  "So you are all in agreement that we should let them go about their mission unhindered...  So be it... I cannot defeat six men alone, so it seems my only choice is to stay here as well.  If this cottage is as rickety as you say, master gnome, then it may not provide much protection against it's returning owners.  I suggest that we wait for them outside, and then surround the cottage after they enter."  he frowns slightly as he considers something, then carefully adds,  "It may be a good idea to set some kindling or oil about the building in case they refuse to surrender."


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=InVinoVeritas]

Ciaran moves to the well, and finds a bucket and rope for lowering down into the thing. As he is pulling up a bucket of water, he notes something unusual...there is a ladder inside of the well.


[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes Shoon.  "Nay, the cottage is perfectly fine.  Old and somewhat rickety, but as you can plainly see,"  the gnome gestures around the cottage, "in good repair.  Someone's looked after it well enough, and recently.  Still, it's old and it's got its weak points."  The gnome crosses his arms and stands fast.  "I aim to sleep in here tonight.  It don't rain in here and there aren't as many varmints.  But if you want to sleep outside and catch yer death of pneumonia, go right ahead."  Jinx winks at Shoon.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, afternoon - Cottage in the Woods*

While you begin to set-up your camp within the cottage, you discuss your next course of action. Meanwhile, Ciaran has went to the well to begin fetching water for you and your mounts.

Inside the cottage, you manage to get a fire going again quite easily, using the chopped wood piled near to the fireplace. Bedrolls are laid out, and Zirat begins rifling through crates looking for food. Unfortunately, the champion is disappoineted, finding only hard biscuits, salt pork, and dried fruits and nuts.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

[sblock=Rhun]Is the ladder attached to the well, or can it be pulled out? If it can, Ciaran will retrieve the ladder and bring it with him back into the cottage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon sighs again and settles into a corner wondering about his choice in companions and also whether anything has happened to the prisoners they left back at the tower.  After a while he stands and heads for the door, "I am going to keep watch on the roof."  Without another word, he exits the cottage.

Jump +8
Climb +6


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran returns to the cottage, carrying a wooden (16') ladder instead of the water he had originally went to fetch.

Meanwhile, Shoon has decided to keep watch from the cottage's roof, and quickly manages to climb up on top of the place.


*What about your mounts and such? They've been left back near the Temple, unattended...tasty snacks for the wandering monster. *


----------



## Dire Lemming

OCC:  I suppose we could go back and bring them back, as well as check on the prisoners, I'm willing to do that, though it'd be a good idea to have someone keep an eye on the cottage while we're gone.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx hedges, then speaks.  "What about the wagon and horses, Shoon?  Kinda risky, if you ask me, but if you're wanting to go get 'em, I'll go with you.  Anyone else want to go?  I don't like the idea of splitting up.  Maybe we'll just leave them horses to their own luck?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran drags the ladder into the cottage, saying, "There is definitely a tunnel from the well into somewhere, most likely the tower. The well is otherwise dry; I recommend we use it for a latrine."

He mutters something vulgar in Flan before adding, "And if you'll want your horses now, I suppose Encraidd and I should round them up and bring them. If we plan to stay here a while and cannot be sure we return to the surface, we should turn them loose to return to Hommlet."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon hangs his head into the doorway from up on the roof.  "I would rather not leave my wagon unguarded overnight in the middle of the road to a bandit hideout, and we should probably not leave the prisoners alone overnight either.  Also, it will not be much of an ambush if the bandits return to the sight of that fire, at least not from us."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Very well, we will fetch the cart. It should be useful to take the soldiers back in, as well. Is anyone else joining us? We'll need two of the horses to bring the cart."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I
Zirat reply simply and pack his stuff


----------



## Dichotomy

"I shall stay here.  But before you depart, now that we have all rested, are there wounds to which I can attend?" Aeron asks with concern.
[sblock=OOC]I'm going to want to change up my spell list a bit for today, but I don't have my books at the moment.  I should be able to change it within a few hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Dichotomy, you haven't actually rested overnight yet.*


----------



## Dog Moon

As everyone begins to start resting, Deren will search every inch of the house, trying to determine if this is trapped.  He can be heard mumbling 'Secret doors, attacked from inside while sleeping' as he does so.

He will then scout around the surrounding area, trying to get a better feel for the locale, as everyone begins to rest.  He will make note of anything out of the ordinary.  Only after that is done will he decide to return to the house and take his turn sleeping, making sure to stay as far away from the windows and doors as possible with his back propped up against a wall.


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]Ummm... right!    

Aeron has one cure moderate wounds and four cure minor wounds to use before the next day.[/sblock]
"I mean that once we rest, I will have more power to heal, but I still have a small amount now."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Ciaran's going, so that ought to be enough for safety's sake.  I'll be stayin' here, as I'd rather have a look at the cottage's beams fer weaknesses than be trekkin' back through the wood in the rain.  If yer not back in two hours, I'll come lookin' for you."  Jinx drops his gear in a corner and sits down to eat a meal of a bit of dried trail rations.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, late afternoon/early evening - Cottage in the Woods*

Shoon, Ciaran and Zirat leave the cottage to head back to the Temple compound, while Jinx, Merrick, Aeron and Deren remain behind.

Aeron and Jinx relax a bit in the cottage, while Merrick stands vigilant just outside, keeping an eye out for any sign of trouble. Deren begins searching the interior of the cottage, worried that there might be a secret door or such, Finding nothing, the hafling begins searching the surrounding area. The clearing is only about one hundred feet in diameter, ringed by dense trees and undergrowth. A small stream flows just north of the clearing, the water looking crisp and clear. Other than that, there doesn't appear to be anything of interest.


Although expecting the worst, Shoon, Ciaran and Zirat find everything as they left it upon returning to the Temple. The prisoners are still in the tower, and Shoon's cart has yet to be looted. Gathering everything together, you quickly return to the woods. It takes sometime to find a path that will allow the cart through the trees, and you all wish several times that one of you had an axe to aid in getting through the tight spots. Luckily, Shoon's kama is semi-effective, and within two hours time you are back in the clearing.

There is plenty of hay for the horses, and the nearby stream makes watering them easy.You all retire to the cottage to eat, rest and discuss your next course of action.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, who'd just been starting to fret their safety when Ciaran, Shoon, and Zirat return, paces the cottage to expunge his excess nervousness.  When the trio return with the cart and horses intact, Jinx heaves a heavy sigh of relief, then immediately blusters what's been on his mind for the past two hours.  "I'm liking the door in the front, chaps.  Or, rather, the door just to the side of that big nasty _evil_ soul-sucking main door on the temple's front.  I think that's the ticket.  I think we stick it out here for the night, rest up, then get up and go in the morning, first thing.  There's three towers to that temple that used to serve as outer defenses, but only one of 'em's still in good shape, and that's the one we found our Dear Captain in earlier this day.  There's not much left to the others than a mere ring o' stones where the foundations once lay.  Most of the time when you see towers like that, there's usually someway they connect to the main building, if there be a main building, but I didn't see no tunnel or hall.  Now, we didn't climb down that one trap door in the Good Cap'n's privy, so it's possible that that's a tunnel what as leads to the temple main, but given how fast Cappie got back here earlier, I'm betting the trap door leads to the well right here by this cottage.  If we're not wanting to be seen, we can weaken the cottage, stow our horses in the barn for the day, then climb down the well and march straight back to the tower thataways.  No tellin' what them bandits might've laid up against the trap door where it comes out, but I figger it ain't a bad way to try gettin' back.   Other'n that, it's a march back through them woods with the ravens awatchin'."  Jinx crosses his arms and waits for the others to chime in.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Did not Zirat block off the trap door in the tower before we first left?  I seem to remember something like that..."  Shoon pauses for a moment to think,  "In any case, we cannot take too long before returning to town with the prisoners.  We certainly cannot leave them alone for long."

OOC: Did any of the unconscious prisoners wake up while we were away?  How many were there again?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Aye, I blocked the entrance with desk and bed heavy enough for an Ogre to lift.
The big champion replies.
Unless the tunnels below the tower are leading to more exits, it will be a dead end.
He drops his equipment again and settles a place to sleep
Now we should rest and tomorrow we return to the wicked demon infested ruin.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks sad enough to spit.  "We could magic you up--_sigh_."   The gnome's shoulders slump with defeat.  "Front door it is, then."  Jinx scuttles off to his corner of the cabin and fishes out two daggers.  "Wouldn't want them bandits creepin' up on us unawares.  I'll take first watch outside.  I can see better if it's not completely dark."

*Jinx hot foots it outside to pout and to keep watch.  If there is somewhere he thinks looks relatively dry and an easy climb, he'll try to climb up it to settle in for his watch.  Climb +1.*


----------



## Voadam

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> "I shall stay here.  But before you depart, now that we have all rested, are there wounds to which I can attend?" Aeron asks with concern.
> [sblock=OOC]I'm going to want to change up my spell list a bit for today, but I don't have my books at the moment.  I should be able to change it within a few hours.[/sblock]




"*I could use your healing Prophet. My thanks*."


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> *Jinx hot foots it outside to pout and to keep watch.  If there is somewhere he thinks looks relatively dry and an easy climb, he'll try to climb up it to settle in for his watch.  Climb +1.*





*The roof of the cottage is easy enough to climb. Or you can climb a tree on the edge of the clearing. Or onto the barn, though it seems a bit unstable.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx climbs up a tree at the edge of the clearing, picking one where he can see both the cottage and the barn.


----------



## Dichotomy

"No thanks is needed, Sir Merrick," Aeron replies.  With a prayer to Pelor, the cleric heals the warrior's wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Cure moderate wounds.  If Merrick or anyone else is still hurt, Aeron expends his remaining orisons for cure minor wounds as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, evening - Cottage in the Woods*

Jinx climbs a nearby tree with a good view of both the barn and cottage as he takes first watch. Meanwhile, the Last Prophet of Caria tends to Merrick's wounds. The healing spell restores Merrick completely, healing even the smallest of his scratches. Aeron then moves on to use his orisons on Zirat, noting tha a good night's sleep should restore both the champion and Deren to their pre-battle haleness.

The six captive bandits sit against one wall, still bound securely by Shoon's manacles. The wounded men have regained consciousness by this time, though none appear to be talkative.


*
Who is taking watch after Jinx, and in what order?
(Note: Jinx' mage armor has worn off.)

Party Status
Merrick 22/22,
Deren 15/17, 
Zirat 28/31, 
Jinx 15/15, 
Shoon 18/18, 
Aeron  24/24, 
Ciran 16/16, 
*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick is happy to take a mid watch so the spellcasters can get in a solid eight hours of straight rest. 


He has the endurance feat and can sleep in his medium armor.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon expresses his willingness to take any of the watches.

Shoon approaches the bandits and gives them each half dinner rations.  "Eat, if you do not, your wounds will not heal.  While you eat, you may tell me of how it is you came to be in this place."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren'll take first watch.  It's probably a good idea to have two people on each watch [doable since there are plenty of us].


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat will take a mid watch also. He will peer from one of the windows and will try to hear anything.
If one of the captives will do noise, he'll punch him hard no matter to what he wanted.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 6, evening (First Watch) - Cottage in the Woods*

While Jinx and Deren take the first watch, Shoon attempts to speak to the captives. Shoon approaches the bandits and gives them each half dinner rations. "Eat, if you do not, your wounds will not heal.  While you eat, you may tell me of how it is you came to be in this place."

One of the men, a ugly foul-smelling bandit, spits his chewed food on Shoon. "Piss off, you bloody do-gooder. Stickin' yer nose where it don belong!"


The talkative archer, though, is more than willing to answer. "Its simple really. I were down on my luck, and the captain offered good pay. Not much else to say."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks at the rude bandit.  "If you do not appreciate the food you can always go without.  What about the rest?  Were you all recruited in the same way?  Where did you meet the captain?"


----------



## Rhun

After a quick discussion, Shoon comes to realize that this is indeed how all the bandits were recruited. From nearby areas...Nulb, Sobanwych, and other villages, they came, lured by promises of wealth and power.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick is happy to take the next watch alone so others can double up for four shifts total. He will warn the bandits that if they attempt an escape he will not hesitate to strike them down. If any start cursing him, Merrick will have none of it and will gag that bandit.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, dawning - Cottage in the Woods*

As the rest of the group dozes off to sleep, Deren and Jinx take the first watch. The rain has stopped and the wind is still, making the night much more comfortable than the last couple days have been. Their watch passes without incident, and they wake Sir Merrick to take the next watch alone.

Merrick's watch also passes without event, and he passes off guard duty to Shoon and Zirat. Their watch too passes quietly, and Aeron and Ciaran take the last watch.

The morning dawns brightly, with only a few clouds in the sky, and you can already tell that this day should be much warmer and brighter than the last.

*Please be sure to update your spell lists with your new selections.

Party Status
Merrick 22/22,
Deren 17/17, 
Zirat 31/31, 
Jinx 15/15, 
Shoon 18/18, 
Aeron  24/24, 
Ciran 16/16, 
*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran watches the sun rise and shakes his head. As daylight illuminates the clearing and house, he stands and observes the sky. He looks back down, gathers up his spellbook and returns to his daily meditations. 

"I am quite surprised, Aeron,"  Ciaran begins, "that the storm has left. I was sure that it had come for some reason. I suppose the rain had stopped some time yesterday, but even then, I felt it wanted something. Perhaps I am being too judgmental."

He picks up his belongings and loads Encraidd for the day, making sure he is fed. Galliard stands triumphantly in the saddle, a field mouse in its talons.

"Still," Ciaran continues, as if he never paused in his one-way conversation, "I am probably asking the wrong questions. We ask where the clouds come from, where the river begins, how the first spark of flame appears. Perhaps the key is not in their coming, but their leaving. As the puddle dries, as the rainclouds disappear, as the ground erodes into the river, as the flame dies out... where do the elements go?"

[sblock=ooc]Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Web[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"The rains come and go, but the sun always returns," Aeron replies.  "But I am not the intellectual you are.  I don't not ask about comings or goings of water or flame.  I ask why they are.  Whence a thingg has started is of little significance to me.  It is why the thing is as it is with which I concern myself."  Momentarily lost in the conversation, the cleric forgets about the troubles that lie ahead.  But he quickly remembers them.  "Let us get back to the task at hand.  There will be plenty of days to discuss the wonders of the world."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Mostly ignoring Ciaran's strange banter, Shoon looks up at the sunny sky and sighs, "This is no day to be going underground.  Perhaps we should take the opportunity to return the prisoners to town."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Let them rot in this crumbling cottage, the authorities in Nulb are no more then disguised brigands if you ask for my opinion and Hommlet is to far for my back to rattle in the back of your cart.
Zirat reply as he pack his stuff
I say we leave them gag and naked in the barn, especially the fat ugly foul-smelling one over their.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon steps between Zirat and the prisoners.  "Brigands or not, they are under my protection now, if you want to harm them then you must fight me first."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Calm down lad, I do not wish to harm them, just leave them to the mercy of nature.
Zirat reply and grins
An arena veteran like me doesn't harm the helpless, I always desire a good fight and even we can take a good non lethal battle when the time comes, like in the arenas.


----------



## Voadam

"*There is justice waiting for them in the Lord's Tower. These are but ordinary bandits and can be subject to the lord's judgments. I offered these men surrender and some did. We must take the time to do what is right here by those. However, those in the Temple dedicated to raising the old Evils will be offered no quarter when found therein.*"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx wakes and cracks one lidded eye as the first motes of sun burn their way into the cottage.  Lilting an ear to Shoon's conversation with Zirat and Merrick, the gnome inwardly groans.  _Gads, it'll be hit the ball, drag Charlie all the way from here through that damnable temple, and back into town._  Still lying in his corner in his bedroll, the gnome turns his head to regard the captives.  _More trouble than they're worth.  Maybe if I can take a watch with someone with eyes and ears less keen than Deren's, I can just untie those men and tell 'em to run.  We'd not have to drag 'em 'round behind us for days on end thataways.  But then maybe they'd--_ Jinx breaks off his silent musings and, spying the imposing form of Sir Merrick across the room, shrinks back into his bedroll.  

Leaving off all thoughts of freeing himself from the burdenous bandits, Jinx cowers in his bedroll a moment or two longer then sits up and stretches with a yawn.  Hopping up off the floor, Jinx rerolls his bed and stows his gear carefully back in his pack.  The gnome grabs his spellbook and heads off to a quiet place near the cart outside to study his magical repetoire for the day.  While bent over his book, Jinx finally puzzles out some lost bit of arcane lore and cannot refrain from loudly shrieking with great delight, "*EUREKA!*  How to walk like spiders, I've always wondered how to do that.  And how to heat the air enough to burn a man!  How wonderfully useful!"  Stomach rumbling after his study, Jinx returns to the cottage to pack away his tome of magic in exchange for some hard tack from his store of rations.  Chewing thoughtfully on a strip of dried meat, Jinx narrows his eyes and peers thoughtfully at the brigands.

Before everyone is ready to go, the gnome will search the barn for sawing implements.  If he can find none in the barn, he'll return to the party to see if someone has an axe or some other tool useful for hacking at the cottage's beams.  Time permitting, Jinx wants to weaken the cottage's support structure to make a sort of trap for any returning bandits.

[sblock=Spell Prep]
0-lvl: detect magic, light, mage hand, detect magic.
1-lvl: mage armor, grease, color spray.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

jinx searches the barn and cottage, but finds no sawing tools. There is an old woodaxe sitting near the wood pile, however.


*So is it back to Hommlet then? It is about a day's travel time back...*


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> jinx searches the barn and cottage, but finds no sawing tools. There is an old woodaxe sitting near the wood pile, however.
> 
> 
> *So is it back to Hommlet then? It is about a day's travel time back...*




"*Let us be about it then. The sooner we are done with our prisoners the better.*"


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, evening - Hommlet*

You quickly gather your gear and start back on the road, your captive bound in the back of Shoon's wagon. You skirt the Temple compound, and remain on you guard until well after you pass Nulb.

The day is cool, and although it remains overcast the rain does not fall. The road between Hommlet and Nulb is muddy, and there is no traffic to be seen. As evening approaches, the familiar sight of village once more comes into view.

You stop at the Lord's Tower to drop off the prisoners, where you quickly secure them into dungeon cells to await justice. Lord Wizard Burne again thanks you for your efforts to quell the rising evil, and invites you to dine with him, as it is nearly time for supper.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, who'd been in a foul mood all day and had spent the better part of his time atop Shoon's cart ungraciously muttering about saving bandits and wasting time, hops down and stretches.  Rubbing his growling tummy, the gnome nods eagerly.  "Bite and a sup wouldn't go far amiss, thank you Lord Wizard."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx did not saw through the cottage's beams.  The tools weren't right and he ended up figuring that the party may want to use it as a base for a while.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon asks that the prisoners not be dealt with too harshly, as they did give information, and did not at any point attempt to betray them.  He graciously accepts Lord Burne's offer.


----------



## Rhun

Over an excellent dinner of roast beast, hearty stew, baked tubers and steamed vegetables, Lord Wizard Burne discusses the fate of the bandits with the party. "As long as the bandits are contrite and willing to renounce their evil ways, they are given a second chance. Many of my men are former bandits themselves. Those that are willing to change in their ways, to serve the realm and protect its people, I allow to take their place among the ranks of the men-at-arms here. "Burne's Badgers" as the local folk refer to them." The wizard smiles and strokes his well-groomed goatee. He takes a sip from a silver goblet; the fiery red wine the lord serves may be potent, but is certainly a rare and flavorful vintage.

"Those that do not turn from their evil path will face the just wrath that they deserve. My men have already begun construction of a gallows, and those of evil nature will be hung until dead, and buried in a shallow grave."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren will eat as little as possible without making his actions appear rude and will avoid the drink.  His paranoia is setting in and he cannot help but feel suspicious of this man.  Everything seems too perfect in his mind and he fears the food/drink may be poisoned.

During the conversation, he will say little, simply watching, trying to catch anything which may prove his suspicions more than paranoid delusions.


----------



## Rhun

Lord Burne is a gracious host, but you can definitely tell that he thinks a bit too highly of himself. Still, he is polite and seems to be most grateful for the help you have given the village thus far. 

Midway through dinner, you are joined by a man in polished plate armor, with a bright red cape on his back. He looks to be of some thirty five or forty years, with a craggy nose and long drooping mustache. He is introduced to you as Captain Rufus, leader of Burne's Badgers and long-time friend of the wizard.

He nods as he takes his place, filling a goblet and taking a quick drink. "Please forgive my tardiness, but we were chasing a group of bandits to the north of here. Unfortunately, they lost us in the marshes."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, who had been in the middle of taking a hearty swallow of the Lord's excellent vintage, barely resists spitting out the wine mid-swig.  Forcing himself instead to swallow the quaff and coughing into a fist several times quite hard, Jinx raises an index finger into the air.  "Pardon me, good Captain, but being the old gnome that I am, I'm terribly sorry but I thought I heard you say you were chasing a group of bandits to the north and you lost them in the marshes.  Terribly sorry, but naturally when you're as old as I am, it's quite understandable that one's ears give out.  Probably what you actually said was, 'but we were facing a group of pandas to the north of here.'  Most interesting.  I have no idea what a panda is; is that some species native to this region?  And they prefer a good swamp, do they?  I say!  Panda hunting!"  Jinx, unable to stop himself from rambling, looks around at the group with wild eyes full of panic.  "Just the ticket!  Who else is up for panda hunting in the morning?!" _Great Gadfly, he's been chasing after that group of bandits what as ran from the tower back to the cottage!  _ Jinx sputters a second more then slumps in his seat.


----------



## Rhun

Captain Rufus gives the gnome an odd glance as Jinx rambles on. "No, master gnome. You heard me correctly. Bandits. I'm afraid they are quite commonplace these days."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stares at Jinx in bewilderment, blinking slightly more than usual, all throughout his bizarre tirade.  When it is over it takes him a moment to snap himself out of the surreal trance that has been cast upon him by the gnome's words.  Finally he turns to the captain.  "We have been hunting bandits as well captain, how far to the north is this marsh you speak of?"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, having been all but brooding ever since the group set out in the morning, drinks the strong wine with perhaps more gusto than is prudent.  Showing a bit of the effects, he speaks without even waiting for Shoon's question to be answered.

"Neither of you happen to know much about the temple then, do you?  There is clearly quite a bit foul going on there.  There are dark clerics.  And while we have yet to see them, I can only assume that they must have some form of divine power, or they'd not keep the bandits working for them in line.  With your lore, do you happen to know whence they could be getting it?"


----------



## Rhun

Captain Rufus nods at Shoon. "The fens start just a mile or so past the village to the north northeast. I believe you and your companions rooted out the bandits operating out of the moathouse a couple of days ago? If that is the case, you've been into the marshes already."


As Rufus finishes speaking, Burne attempts to answer Aeron's questions. "Most of what I know, I've already imparted to you. When the Temple was beseiged, the dark power was so great that it prevented the Temple's destruction. The evil was locked away deep beneath the place. If things are as you say, I can only conjecture that these dark priests must be working to try to release the evil and rebuild their foul cult."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Which way did the pandas--I mean bandits--head off into the marsh when you lost them, Commander?  I'm surprised mere bandits could outrun a man of your obvious prowess.  Do you suspect the bandits made for a hideout unknown to your men?"  Jinx recovers a bit from his earlier nervous tirade.


----------



## Rhun

Rufus finishes off his glass of wine as he looks back to Jinx. He smiles widely at the gnome. "When you are dressed in plate and mail, my small friend, it does not pay to go running through the marshes. As far as the bandits plan...who can tell? It is possible they were looking for their associates in the moathouse. Or perhaps they have a hidden lair there somewhere among the fens. Or they may have even been trying to flee the area...trying to skirt around our patrols."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran, having been virtually silent, occasionally examining the sky, breaks his reverie with Captain Rufus' latest comment. "Ah, Captain, very good! We have been playing cat and mouse with the bandits for the last few days, us alternating who ambushes who. Now that your men are working to keep the bandits at bay, we can concentrate on our other, important task."

Ciaran sips his wine before continuing. "The Temple. You have confirmed my suspicions, my lord. The arcane sigils on the great doors prevent a great evil from getting out, not us from getting in. The dark priests--destruction of the sigils will be their goal. We have luckily found a new, greater threat before it grows in strength. Just as frost nips the first buds in the spring, we have the chance to protect Hommlet and everyone from something worse. Lord Burne, with your permission, I would like to suggest we investigate the Temple and leave the good Captain to stop the bandits. We should stop the priests who worship the Elements. Who would use the Elements to free Evil... an Elemental Evil."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods importantly,  "Well, I have come this far, I must finish what I have started."


----------



## Rhun

"Most certainly you should focus your efforts on dealing with this elemental evil. We have no idea how strong their cult has become, nor how close they are to freeing whatever is locked away within the Temple. The rumors that floated around after the Battle of Emridy Meadows bespoke of evil and chaos incarnate, but whether it is some great demon or something else entirely was never chronicled." 

Burne snaps his fingers, and one of his guardsmen comes forward with a rolled scroll. The Lord Wizard takes the item and hands it to you. "I am giving you this writ to act as agents of the King's Justice, on my authority as investied in me by the Viscount of Verbobonc and as affirmed by good King Belvor IV of Furyondy. Mercy and quarter need not be given to these cultists. Deal with them as you see fit. This gives you the authority to pardon or execute based upon your own judgement."

Burne looks around at all of your faces. "I am sorry that we do not have the resources this far south to aid you more in your task. But whatever assistance I can provide is yours."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx leans back in his seat, loosens the belt on his robes, and belches his satsifaction of the Lord Wizard's repast.  Nodding his head at Burne's words, Jinx silently rejoices to himself.  _Thank the Maker!  No more being burdened by captives!  A'course, that means there's not the excuse to break ranks every other day to return to the Lord's keep for another fine meal._  Jinx eyes the last bits of roast pheasant and gravy on his plate with great sadness.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoons eyes widen in surprise as Lord Burne explains the contents of the scroll.  "G-Goodness, the power of a judge...  I swear that I shall not take this lightly."


----------



## Rhun

Lord Burne looks over Shoon as he strokes his goatee. "I should certainly hope you don't take this lightly. And should I learn of any of you abusing this writ, you will certainly regret that decision." The wizard turns his attention to Sir Merrick, nodding at the man. "Of course, having a Knight Errant of the Moon and Crowns with you should keep that from happening, I should think."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Unable to restrain himself, Jinx gives a wee nervous titter from his place at the table.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

_That should narrow the fun … in the ring there are no rules at all, just luck, agility and own judgment._
The big gladiator thinks to himself and takes a swig from his wine goblet


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Burne snaps his fingers, and one of his guardsmen comes forward with a rolled scroll. The Lord Wizard takes the item and hands it to you. "I am giving you this writ to act as agents of the King's Justice, on my authority as investied in me by the Viscount of Verbobonc and as affirmed by good King Belvor IV of Furyondy. Mercy and quarter need not be given to these cultists. Deal with them as you see fit. This gives you the authority to pardon or execute based upon your own judgement."
> 
> Burne looks around at all of your faces. "I am sorry that we do not have the resources this far south to aid you more in your task. But whatever assistance I can provide is yours."





"*I thank you milord, we will see justice done and evil routed*."


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Lord Burne looks over Shoon as he strokes his goatee. "I should certainly hope you don't take this lightly. And should I learn of any of you abusing this writ, you will certainly regret that decision." The wizard turns his attention to Sir Merrick, nodding at the man. "Of course, having a Knight Errant of the Moon and Crowns with you should keep that from happening, I should think."




"*Have no fears milord, our quest is just and the trust you place in us will not be broken while blood still flows through my veins and I have strength to lift a blade*." Sir Merrick raises his goblet in toast. "*To your health milord, and that of all men of good heart*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Tired of the many flowery pleasantries and feeling uncomfortable surrounded by so much law, Jinx stays at the table only long enough to satisfy decorum, then excuses himself at the earliest opportunity to the main hall of the Lord Wizard's home.  Jinx will walk around in the public area of the home, admiring architecture and items of antiquity, if there are any.

At loud outburst from the besotted Aeron brings Jinx back to the dining hall.  Spying a thoroughly drunk Last Prophet, Jinx briskly walks up to Zirat and tugs on the warrior's sleeve.  "Zirat, Aeron needs his bed.  Help me get him to his room?"


----------



## Rhun

Burne stands from the table, and carefully smoothes the wrinkles in his fine silk and velvet robes of blue and silver coloration. He smiles at you as he speaks. "We've no spare rooms to offer you here at the tower, but I am certain that Ostler has plenty at the Inn...or perhaps you would care to join Rufus and I in the study for a glass of brandy before heading off to bed? It is from Ulek, and is quite a treat."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, growing more uncomfortable by the moment, looks at Zirat and Aeron with uncertainty.  "Can you walk to the Wench, Brother Aeron?"  The gnome licks his lips at the thought of a nice brandy but then shudders, remembering his last experience with Ostler and "good whiskey."


----------



## Rhun

Burne again strokes at his goatee as he notice Jinx' discomfort, and smiles. "Come, master gnome. Share a glass. We can discuss all matter of thing arcane. Perhaps you would care to peruse some of the books in the study? The Grimoire of Thaumaturgy and Practical Summoning is a particular favorite of mine."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx's eyes bug out.  Unceremoniously dropping his grip on Aeron, Jinx swallows the slaver eagerly forming in his mouth and nods excitedly at the Lord Wizard.  Aeron quite forgotten, Jinx trundles after Burne, nodding his head all the while.  "Can't say that I've ever benefitted from the contents of The Grimoire of Thaumaturgy and Practical Summoning, but if you've a copy, even a battered one, of Grespeel's Diary of the Arcane Life or Hawkings' The Care for and Application of Magical Beasts, I'd be most grateful..."  Jinx heads out.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon finds himself quite befuddled by all the talk of arcana and decides to quietly finish his meal before seeing if Aeron needs assistance in reaching a bed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Something in the wine seems to have loosened Ciaran up. He has grown more relaxed, friendly, and his talk of storms lightens. He joins Sir Merrick in his toast to the health of all good men, and gladly accepts Lord Burne's invitation to brandy afterward.

"Why, thank you, my lord, for such a generous offer. That would be a special treat. I would be glad to take you up on that."


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren will graciously decline the offer of brandy and will make his departure as soon as it is appropriate.  He doesn't go to the inn quite yet, however.  Instead, he will go to a safe distance away from that house and spy on it while remaining hidden.  Believing greatly that this may be a trap, his mind will not let him sleep anyway.  He wants to be ready for trouble.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

A glass of wine and a goblet of brandy do nothing to the big man.
He grins back to Junx and helps Aeron to the inn as soon as they finish here


----------



## Rhun

Deren slips away at the earliest possible time as the rest of you finish dinner. A bit later, Zirat and Shoon decide that it would be best to walk the drunken Last Prophet back to the Inn, and Jinx, Ciaran and Merrick accompany Rufus and Burne to the study for brandy and talk.


*More to come in a bit...I need to go rake up some leaves. My yard looks like hell!  *


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late evening - Burne's Tower, Study*

While not large, Burne's study is quite well appointed. The floor is lined with plush carpeting, and fine tapestries hang the walls between sets of filled book cases. A small fire crackles in a fireplace, and several plush chairs, an over-stuffed couch, three low tables and an ornate wooden sideboard round out the furnishings. Set upon each of the low tables, lighting the place, is a sphere of brightly glowing glass atop an ornate metal base. 

Burne gestures to the seats as he moves to the sideboard to draw out a half-dozen heavy crystal goblets and a large bottle of rich brown spirits. "Please, have a seat or feel free to peruse the books here. Ciaran is, of course, familiar with many of these texts, having learned many of the spells he knows within this very room." As Burne speaks, Rufus takes a seat in one of the plush chairs, letting out a deep sigh of relaxation as he does so.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late evening - Skulking near the Inn*

Deren, having took his leave of the tower early, sneaks back toward the Inn of the Welcome Wench, flitting from shadow to cover to shadow as he makes his way back. He finds some excellent cover in a cluster of oak trees to the side of the leather worker's shop that affords him a flawless view the the Inn's yard and the front of the large building.

The lights in the yard are brightly lit, and the door to the common room stands open. Bursts of laughter and snatches of song are carry across the street to the halfling's keen ears. If anything is out of the ordinary, Deren certainly does not see it.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late evening - Road back to the Inn*

Zirat and Shoon lead Aeron out of the Lord's Tower and down the hill upon which the tower sits. The drunken cleric stumbles several times on the way down to the road, but between Zirat's great strength and Shoon's watchful eye, they make it down without injury.

Heading west down the road, the trio pass the Stonemason's home, fronted by an ornate and solid stone fence, and continue on into the darkness, back toward the Inn. As long as Aeron remains on his feet, it shouldn't take longer than ten or fifteen minutes to make it back.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Elemental Evil and all sorts of foul powers of darkness," Aeron drones as he meanders betwen Zirat and Shoon.  "And STILL those wizards find their books of greater importance.  Bah!"  Aeron tosses his arms up in exasperation.  The sudden movement is enough to cause the cleric to lose his balance.  He almost topples over, but manages to grab both men with him.  "Gods help us tomorrow..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"There is still plenty that I have yet to decipher," Ciaran demurs. "I have yet to unlock the secrets of accessing the forces of the Elemental Plane of Earth. I believe Melf had written a treatise on the conjuration of alchemical imbalances?"  

He pulls a tome carefully off the bookshelf, opens it, looks around to the others, and gingerly returns the text. "Still, Melf's secrets will wait while there is conversation to be had. I trust that Hommlet weathered the storm without difficulty?"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick takes a seat as well and engages in polite conversation with the lords and his companions if the conversation turns away from the arcane.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx turns to Ciaran and frowns.  "You trained here?  When you mentioned this earlier, I must've forgot."   Feeling an outsider all of a sudden and somehow peeved, perhaps even a touch jealous, Jinx sidles away from Ciaran to a corner of the room.  With a curt "No thank you."  when offered a cup of brandy, Jinx begins perusing the books on the Lord Wizard's shelves.  A few minutes into browsing, a happy giggle escapes the gnome's lips.  "I say!"   Jinx reaches up to remove a slim oversized illustrated volume from the fourth shelf.  "Bernard Folcrum's Illustrated Illusions.  First Edition!"   Book in hand, Jinx blows off some of the dust and sits down in one of the overstuffed chairs to gingerly turn pages.

Jinx carefully listens in on everything Lord Burne and the others say while turning the book's pages.


----------



## Rhun

While Burne discusses magic and the arcane with Ciaran and Jinx, Merrick finds himself speaking to Rufus on the more mundane topic of battle and swordsplay. It becomes obvious to the Knight Errant that the Captain is probably quite skilled at the blade, as well as leading troops into battle.

Jinx finds that Burne is quite studied when it comes to the ways of magic, and although not a specialist in one school or magic or another, he seems to have a great fondness for summoning and conjuration. 

After an hour or so of amiable talk, Lord Burne makes a gracias offer to Jinx and Ciaran, telling them that they are welcome to peruse his study at any time for the purposes of researching new spells and such.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Barely believing his good luck, Jinx grows suspicious and stammers.  "M-mm-my thanks, Lord Wizard Burne.  I d-d-d-don't know wh-when I-I-I-I shall be able to accept, but thank you all the same."    Turning to Sir Merrick and Ciaran, Jinx offers, "It's late.  Shall we back to the Wench?"


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late evening - Hommlet*

Zirat, Shoon and a stumbling Aeron reach the Inn of the Welcome Wench without event, and stagger into the taproom. Ostler Gundigoot is immediately there to help with the inebriated Aeron, summoning a serving lass and a chamber boy. The boy he sends to make sure that there are rooms ready for you and your companions, the serving lass he sends to bring hot coffee for the Last Prophet.

-----

Deren watches from his comfortable perch in the tree across the street as his companions enter into the Inn.

-----

Jinx, suspicious and nervous around the Lords Burne and Rufus, quickly ushers Merrick and Ciaran out of the tower. After saying their goodbyes, the three of you find yourselves back on the road into the village, heading toward the Inn.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Staring daggers at Ciaran, Jinx natters in a low voice all the way back to the Wench.  The gnome is unhappy and falls to grumbling about the cold of the night and the recent rain.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick journeys back in confidence, pleased. Though he felt he needed no commision other than his original, being granted rights to pursue justice by the local lords felt affirming, and assured there would be no conflicts with the resident powers of good as Sir Merrick brought justice to the residents of the temple at the end of his blade. Digging out their evil root and branch would be difficult enough without divisions on the side of the just.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 7, late evening - Inn of the Welcome Wench*

You all make it safely back to the Inn, with the exception of Deren, who is nowhere to be seen. Merrick, Ciaran and Jinx join the others at one of the tables, where a drunken Aeron is being forced to drink hot coffee and plenty of water in an attempt to sober him up some.


There are still a few folk in the taproom, but it looks like most have probably gone off to bed by now.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, bleary-eyed, looks up at his companions when they come in.  The drunken cleric makes an attempt at a holy gesture, and then raises his coffee in salute.

After he finishes his water and coffee, he makes his way to his room and hopes to wake up mostly well on the morrow.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Presenting an impassive face to Jinx, Ciaran has remained quiet ever since taking his leave of Lord Burne and Rufus. 

After watching Aeron shamble off to bed, Ciaran adresses the others. "It is good that we are free to leave the bandits alone, now. They were becoming a distraction. Jinx, congratulations on earning access to Lord Burne's library. There is far more to learn than I have had the opportunity in my browsing. Although impressing him is not easy, I only heard good tales of you posthumously. When all the tales of the dead are positive in their life, you are truly a worthy person, indeed."


----------



## Dog Moon

After everyone seems to have returned to the inn fine, Deren will then enter and join the others at the table.  "I was expecting mischief, but apparently, nothing out of the ordinary occurred."  He seems both relieved and yet partially disappointed with such statement.


----------



## Voadam

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> After everyone seems to have returned to the inn fine, Deren will then enter and join the others at the table.  "I was expecting mischief, but apparently, nothing out of the ordinary occurred."  He seems both relieved and yet partially disappointed with such statement.




"*I expect Lord Krane has any Cult agents here too occupied to make any moves, he is well suited to the role of spymaster*." Sir Merrick says in a voice that does not carry past their table.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> After watching Aeron shamble off to bed, Ciaran adresses the others. "It is good that we are free to leave the bandits alone, now. They were becoming a distraction. Jinx, congratulations on earning access to Lord Burne's library. There is far more to learn than I have had the opportunity in my browsing. Although impressing him is not easy, I only heard good tales of you posthumously. When all the tales of the dead are positive in their life, you are truly a worthy person, indeed."




Jinx looks at Ciaran, stunned at the compliment.  Coloring and muttering under his breath, the gnome wipes a stray tear then, without an audible word, turns and heads upstairs to his bed.  His head full of wheeling thoughts, Jinx takes quite a long while to fall asleep but eventually settles in for the night.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

A good night sleep is necessary, who knows if we will not be hunted with nightmares while resting in the accursed temple, sleep well.
With that the big gladiator goes to his room


----------



## Dire Lemming

Once Shoon has made certain that the drunken priest is being taken care of he quietly retires to his room.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the delays...there is a post coming. I've just been busy this week.  *


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, sometime after midnight - Inn of the Welcome Wench*

You are roused from your sleep in the wee hours of the morning by shouting and a loud knocking on your room doors. As you slowly shake off your slumber and move out into the hallway, you are greeted by an apologetic Ostler Gundigoot. Ostler bows low to you, and you can tell that he is truly sorry for disturbing your rest. "My apologies, good folk, but I feel that waking you was a must. Please, follow me down to the taproom. I'm afraid we have some terrible news concerning your companion, Lord Krane."

Arriving in the taproom, you are led to a bruised and battered Elmo, who is sitting on one of the benches downing a large mug of ale. "Thank heavens you are still 'ere. It is Lord Krane, sirs! He was taken. Captured by men in black! I only just got away, and spent the las' few hours runnin' back t' the village." You can tell that the young man is quite exhausted, and bears several wounds where it appears as if he were beaten with a club or other heavy, blunt object.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran appears bleary-eyed at the door to his room. He nods when he hears he is needed, and frowns. He arrives in the common room, hair mussed, leather tunic unbelted. He grimaces with the sour flavors of drink the next day. Darkly, Ciaran shakes his head, filled with fury. 

"Spymaster, indeed! Well, a group of men in black should be easy enough to follow. But is this YET ANOTHER infernal distraction? I say we ride now, and fast, to the temple! If they take him there, we will catch them. If they do not, then they are more rightly dealt with by Rufus."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx trundles out of bed, his shock of white hair standing at attention.  Rubbing at tired eyes and yawning, Jinx blinks at the sound of Ostler's voice yelling out loud in the hallway beyond his door.  Quickly gathering his belongings but leaving Bauble to sleep at the foot of his bed, Jinx pulls his robes close to ward off the cold of the night air, then briskly walks downstairs to the tap room to join the others.  Elmo's state elicits a gasp from Jinx.  "Where's Aeron?  We'll be wanting his services, right ruddy enough."  Walking over to the bar to have a better look at Elmo, Jinx leans in close and frowns.  "Lord Krane?  Was he alive when last you saw him?"  With a sinking feeling, Jinx realizes that the very bandits the group declined to pursue may have been the ones to capture Jebediah.


----------



## Dire Lemming

As Shoon joins the others downstairs he finds himself blinking rapidly both the clear the sleep from his eyes and the confusion from his mind.  He finds little success with the latter and so decides that asking a question or two might help.  The first one that comes to mind is;  "Hungh?"  which he seems to think is perfectly reasonable until he realizes that it does not actually make any sense.  He quickly follows up by muttering; "Lord Krane?" in a bewildered voice.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, quite blearly, and badly needing more sleep, first turns to Ostler.  "Goodsir, I must have more coffee, tea, water..."  As he speaks, he weakly walks toward Elmo.  He gives the man a quick once-over to assess his wounds, and then gives a quick prayer to Pelor.  "If only I could do that for myself.  Damnedable drink..."

Though obviously uncollected and out of sorts, and quite frankly looking like warmed-over death, the cleric still has some of his senses.  "Ciaran, Lord Krane is a friend and has recently, in fact, rode in to save us in the heat of battle.  I understand if some of you that do not know him as well do not want to stop, but I feel compelled to aid."  Aeron obviously has more thoughts on the subject, but he stops and puts a hand to his head with a groan.
[sblock=OOC]Casting either cure light wounds or cure moderate wounds, depending upon what the assesssment suggested best.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Elmo thanks Aeron as the cleric says a prayer to help restore the young man's body to health. He then addresses some of your concerns.

"Yes, Lord Krane an' his manservant was alive last I saw 'em. He 'ad wanted t' investigate one o' the outlying farms where a raid 'ad occurred, t' see signs o' this "cult."" Elmo sighs and takes another pull from his mug. "I tried t' fight, but I only 'ad me dagger. There was a dozen of 'em, at least. Came at us out o' the dark as we was leaving."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"What direction did they make off with Lord Krane, did you see?"  Jinx shoots a worried look at Aeron, concerned for the priest's condition.


----------



## Rhun

Elmo scratches his head. "Well, if I was t' guess, I'd say they was headin' t' Nulb. But rumor says the Temple lies near there."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Seeing Elmo scratch his head makes Jinx feel jittery.  Reaching up on impulse to scratch behind his own ear, Jinx turns to Aeron.  "Mayhap we can kill two birds with one stone.  Head north toward Nulb back to the temple, an' try our luck ter rescue Krane along the way?  Truth be told, I'm fer getting back to the temple as quick as we can, but neither would I abandon Jebediah.  Not when I myself've been the recipient of similar past kindnesses."  Jinx turns to the others, his face a question to each in turn.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grimaces at the whole situation.  "Well, I guess we were headed back that way anyway.  I guess this just means we'll be leaving a little earlier than expected."


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Yes, Lord Krane an' his manservant was alive last I saw 'em. He 'ad wanted t' investigate one o' the outlying farms where a raid 'ad occurred, t' see signs o' this "cult."" Elmo sighs and takes another pull from his mug. "I tried t' fight, but I only 'ad me dagger. There was a dozen of 'em, at least. Came at us out o' the dark as we was leaving."




Sir Merrick's face hardens more and more as he hears the news. "*A dozen. Dressed all in black. Did they have horses or were they afoot? Are you sure they were all men? There have been inhuman gnolls and bugbears among other fell races that we have put down of late.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

It seems all our ways reach to the temple somehow …
He takes the whole coffee in quick swig.
Now I'm refreshed.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon sighs resignedly,  "Well since I am up, I will come along too if it is alright with all of you.  Maybe these men can tell us more than those bandits could."


----------



## Rhun

Elmo addresses Sir Merrick's questions as best he can. "Well, near as I could tell they was humans. Perhaps a half-orc or two, though me mind were on escapin' wit me life. I didn't see no horses, but I heard some right afore they attacked."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks around at the others.  "Leave now, or in the morning?"  The gnome sighs with regret and shakes his head.  "Don't think I could fall back asleep just now, what with all the goings on.  If we leave straight away, the bandits' lead is lessened than if we wait til dawn.  So, then.  Only question's when're we heading out?"   Jinx fidgets, a clear indication that he wants to leave now.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Now, if we take the wagon with us," Aeron offers.  His drooping eyelids make it plain what he is hinting at.  "Can one of you tend my horse while I rest?"


----------



## Voadam

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Jinx looks around at the others.  "Leave now, or in the morning?"  The gnome sighs with regret and shakes his head.  "Don't think I could fall back asleep just now, what with all the goings on.  If we leave straight away, the bandits' lead is lessened than if we wait til dawn.  So, then.  Only question's when're we heading out?"   Jinx fidgets, a clear indication that he wants to leave now.




"*Now*." Without further comment Sir Merrick goes to gather his things.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Fine," Ciaran spits, "Indeed he did come to our aid, and so should we to his. I'll take care of your horses, Aeron. Rest in the wagon, I can drive it. Encraidd shall ride with us. No, not in the wagon! Beory..." 

Ciaran shakes his head vigorously, trying to wake properly. "We ride now. Woe betide those cretins for disturbing our slumber and taking a good man!"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods.  "I thank you for the offer.  Just be careful with Beam, he can be a testy sometimes."  Shoon goes back to his room to retrieve what belongings are there and then heads out to the stable to get his wagon ready.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, well before dawn - Road to Nulb*

Within a half hour, you have gathered your gear and prepared your horses, and find yourselves once more on the bumpy dirt road headed toward Nulb and the Temple. 



*Where exactly are you going first? Back to the clearing with the cottage? Or directly to the Temple?*


----------



## Voadam

"*I think it more likely true cultists from the Temple took him and returned thence to torture Krane's secrets from him. The other bandits seem the type only in it for a little banditry and would not have the stomach for a brazen kidnapping in the village. Or if they did they would still return their prize to the Temple*."


----------



## Rhun

*So what is the plan my friends?*


----------



## Voadam

"*Follow me to the Temple*." Sir Merrick rides on.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, late afternoon - Temple of Elemental Evil*

You ride hard, and although slowed considerably by Shoon's wagon, you make good time. You travel straight through Nulb and down the rutted track toward the Temple, arriving some time in the afternoon.

Although the weather has warmed some and there is no rain today, dark clouds still gather over the oppressive Temple ruins. The edifice to elemental evil stands before you once again, as if daring you to challenge its power. 

All appears as it did the first time you approached this place.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes the main door and shivers with fear and regret.  Feeling the ill shadow of the evil temple lurking over his shoulder, the gnome shifts his focus to the side door.  Quietly, to Sir Merrick, Jinx whispers, "If we're not trekking into the wood to see if we can catch wind of Jebediah, then I think that side door right there is our best bet.  You?"   Jinx shivers again.  "Could be that Jebediah's inside and captive."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran motions to the corner tower. "We should probably check that Lord Krane is not held nearby but not inside."


----------



## Voadam

"*The tower first then*."


----------



## Rhun

You cautiously move across the compound to the broken shell of the tower where you first defeated some of the bandits. As you approach, you note that the heavy door is ajar, but it is dark and quiet within.

Sir Merrick leads the way, followed by the former arena champion Zirat, but they meet no resistance. The place is abandoned. Indeed, it looks as though in your absence that someone has come through and taken any remaining items of value...the old bedrolls, extra clothing, boxes of provisions and barrels of drink are all now missing.


----------



## Voadam

A quick search to see if the tunnel is still blocked off then back out to enter the Temple proper.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Darn, we missed them, they probably scattered to the four winds.
The gladiator says while scanning the interior of the tower.
Even the dumbest bandits will not endanger him self opposing his own wicked masters after he was defeated. I think we'll not hear from them for sometime


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dagger in one hand and his eyes nervously flitting from side to side, Jinx trundles after Zirat and the others to the corner tower.  The gnome is ready to fling his dagger at the first sign of foes.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon follows along silently, keeping alert for anything unusual.


----------



## Rhun

The tunnel is still blocked...whoever raided the goos remaining in the tower didn't bother to remove the furniture that you place over the trapdoor.


Leaving the shell tower and crossing the compound, you approach the eastern side door of the Temple. The large bronzewood side doors are bound in black metal, and appear capable of withstanding an enormous amount of punishment. Still, they are secured with a heavy lock...which you might be able to pick or sunder.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"We should be more cautious in opening this door than we were with the last one." Shoon says, in a hushed voice.


----------



## Dichotomy

"I agree," Aeron says simply.  Having been resting most of the trip in the wagon, save for a break at dawn to pray, the cleric is much better than he was.  However, his eyes are still somewhat bleary and his mood is far from ecstatic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I can break the lock with my fist and the door with my chain
Say the big man
unless you prefer a quiet way to open the door


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Where's Deren, he's a halfling, they're good with being quiet an' with locks, I once heard."   Jinx whispers, looking around and winking at Deren.  "An' good with skipping stones, too."  Shrugging of the fear of the temple and what lies inside, Jinx adopts a chipper tone and attitude.


----------



## Rhun

Deren withdraws a kit of picks and probes from his belt, and quickly moves into a position to begins work on the heavy lock. It takes him a couple of minutes of careful manipulation (Take 20+10 = 30), but he is eventually awarded by a clicking sound as the tumblers rotate into place.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dagger still in hand, Jinx waits to enter after the bigger warriors (Zirat and Sir Merrick), but not wanting to be last, makes sure that he goes before Aeron.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, late afternoon - Temple of Elemental Evil*

Merrick and Zirat push the heavy doors open, and they swing silently open on massive, well-oiled hinges of bronze. The grey light of the overcast sky pours into the entryway. The floor beyond the doors is made up of reddish-brown slate-like stone squares, each about two feet on a side. The walls of the area are plastered and painted with scenes befitting the nature of the foul Temple - disgusting acts, killing, torture, enslavement, robbery, thievery and other unspeakable things. The creed of the Temple and its worshippers is all too evident here. Evil is flaunted and lionized. The dim light filters through the stained glass windows that line the vestibule, casting revolting colors upon the greenish stones of the floor to the north.

In that direction, you can see the nave of the Temple. The pillars to either hand are of a pinkish mineral, shot through with worm-colored veins. Their arches lead to an unremarkable pair of lesser side aisles. The columns supporting the archways, as well as the arches themselves, are worked in bas relief. As with the frescoes in the entryway, the scenes are ineffable, vile and filthy. This area was probably reserved for the lowliest of worshippers during the time when the Temple flourished. The area beyond the nave, past the first archway, appears to be better lit and more open. You can see more of the nauseating pinkish pillars supporting the roof beyond.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon's breath catches in his throat when he sees the disturbing artwork.  "Guh- This is certainly a place of evil.  What pitiable fools would worship in such a place?"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick steps forward as the front line, glaive ready as his celestial blessed sight searches for anybody lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

... Even the stones are tainted with evil, I can almost smell it.
Say the big gladiator (Detect Evil as a free action) and follows Sit Merrick, spiked chain ready.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx darts in close on Zirat's heel.  The gnome peers with mixed disgust and interest at the architectural detail inside the temple, looking in particular for an ambry or two carved as a niche into the sanctuary's side walls, then at the chancel up by the altar and the apse behind the altar.  With a shiver, the gnome feels himself naked of armor in the chill air and casts _mage armor_ upon himself.  Ignoring a low growl from Bauble, Jinx has a good look around the sanctuary but tries not to stray too far from Zirat's backside.  

[sblock=Rhun]_Mage armor_ for 3 hours, AC 17. 
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +10.  Is there anything revealing about this place--hidden doors?--other than what we've already noticed with the frescoes and vileness?

*HP 15/15
Spot +1
Listen +3*
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Zirat]
Zirat immediately regrets his choice to call upon his divine gift to sense evil. The whole area does, indeed, radiate a palpable aura of evil. The Temple, the stones, the pillars...every object radiates a faint aura of evil. It would take an evil being of some power to stand out against the background aura coming off of the place.

The task rattles the Champion a bit, leaving him shaking and a bit nauseated from the experience.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Jinx]
Despite the foulness of the place, Jinx can't help but appreciate the architecture and engineering of the Temple. The place is built as solidly as any fortress he has had the chance to see, and the great vastness of the place required a superb job of engineering to design so solidly. Jinx realizes now that a large portion of how the  Temple proper managed to survive the seige by the combined armies of good must have had to do with the way it was built.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Central Altar Chamber*

Passing out of the nave of the Temple and into what appears to be the main chapel area, you note that the pillars now appear to be of white marble, veined with an ugly red. The altar block is of pinkish-white marble, and is a rough oval some seven feet long and five wide. The top has a hollowed out portion resembling a human form, arms and legs spread away from the body. This depression is stained a darker color than the rest. 

Just north of the altar is a circular, marble-lined pit; perhaps it is a well of sorts, twenty feet in diameter. Shards of broken crystal vessels lie scattered around the well, near the altar, and all about the floor. A crystal knife with a broken blade lies atop the altar.

There appear to be side chapels to the east and west, and you can see a door in the wall to the northwest. Beyond the well, the chapel continues on. You can see what is perhaps another chapel further to the north.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron remains silent.  His companions can see the cleric of Pelor is absolutely livid, but Aeron keeps him mouth tightly shut.  The cleric points to the doors to the side-rooms to the southwest and southeast, and looks to his companions.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick checks the sacrificial altar briefly to see how recently it has been stained then nods at Aeron gets everyones attention and points to the southwest, leading the way to investigate the small room first so as to be methodical and not leave anything behind by rushing straight ahead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Leaving the protection of Zirat, Jinx scurries from one big warrior to another.  Joining Sir Merrick by the sacrificing stone on the altar, the gnome fingers the dried blood in the human-shaped depression to see whether it is fresh or old, or if perhaps it's human.

[sblock=Rhun]Heal -1.    [/sblock]

After his cursory examination, Jinx shoots a worried look at Aeron but nods when the priest points at the doors.  Jinx follows hot on Sir Merrick's heels, heading for the southwest.  A stray frown from Aeron convinces Jinx that open admiration of the temple's roof, columns, and arches is unwelcome at the present, but Jinx can barely refrain from stealing stray glances at the temple's foundation and roof.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around, displeased and disgusted. _This is not what this place should look like,_ he thinks. As the others search, he stays toward the rear, content to let Sir Merrick and Zirat direct the action for now.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon moves up close to the front as the approach the door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat follows Sir Merrick.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick and Jinx are both quite sure that the altar has not been used in a very long time...there is only dust and the dark stains from its use sometime in the past.

Moving to the southwest, you pass into another chapel. The pillars here are of sandstone, resting upon a red slate floor. Bits of broken pottery and sharp pieces of rock cover the floor here. The stump of a granite monolith, and the chunks of brownish-red rock around its base, indicate the the altar here was violently assaulted and destroyed. A few links of bronze chain, a twisted manacle, and a bronzewood maul with a snapped haft add to the impression that the enemies of the Temple who did this must have found this altar very hateful indeed.

The door leads to a vestry, which is the scene of more destruction. A broken rhondite bowl and ewer lie in a corner, apparently flung there in anger. The interior of each is caked with a dry brown substance. Pieces of furniture are also scaterred about, as are the torn remains of brown garments and the stubs of brown candles. A flight of stairs descends to the southeast. A quick search reveals that two of the muddy colored robes are a bit frayed, but intact.


----------



## Voadam

Not being interested in infiltrating in the guise of a cultist, Sir Merrick will move on to investigate the other side room quickly before pressing to the rear of the temple.


----------



## Rhun

*Temple Proper - Eastern portion*

To the east is yet another chapel, where the thick stone columns are deep green, with blood-red striations. The paving blocks are a mossy-green, with a circular dias-like area about twenty feet in diameter in the center part of the wing. The dias is two tiered, each rising about eighteen inches. The lower disc is greenish black stone, the upper is blackish green. The center of the altar is a depression about eight feet across, filled with scummy black liquid. Smashed shells are scattered all about, and a broken bronze knife lies close at hand.


The eastern vestry is much the same as the western vestry. Bits of broken altar service are present here, as well as a broken trident and pieces of torn, scorched robes of a moss-green hue. Other rubble includes a broken table, smashed benches, and a thrown down wardrobe with the side kicked in and doors torn off. A flight of stairs descends to the southwest. A search of this chamber reveals three intact (if somewhat dirty) cowled robes of the moss-green color.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks about the first room with great interest, particularly at the broken bits of pottery and the ewer in the corner.  When Sir Merrick turns and exits, the gnome natters about missing a good opportunity to explore but follows anyway.  "Brown robes, Bauble, did you see 'em?  And brown bits of guttered candles, too!  Blood or mud, do you think?  Tsk, tsk, shame to not look arou--OW!  Damnable cat!"  Jinx, absentmindedly trailing after Sir Merrick to the next room, had stuck a hand into Bauble's riding basket to stroke the cat's luxurious white fur, only to be reminded by the pierce of a claw and the rasp of a fang that Bauble does not like such overtures.  

Sucking the blood from the web of skin between his thumb and forefinger on his right hand, Jinx looks about the area with great interest.  "Quite different from the last room.  Just look at the color of the robes, for example.  Totally different in hue and design.  And this black scum, the trident...I say!  It's just as the archer bandits claimed!  Different elements, and this one looks to be water.  If we look around a bit more, no doubt we'll find one staging area for each elemental order of priests.  The last one would've been earth.  This is water...I'm sure we'll find air.  Or fire...always get those two mixed up...air, fire, air, fire..."   The gnome continues to natter.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at Jinx as the gnome prattles on.  The cleric's expression slowly changes mild irritation to look of perplextion to, finally, mild amusement.  "Don't worry overmuch, friend.  I'm sure we will find both in due course."

The cleric turns to the whole group.  "Let us be swift here.  It seems plain enough that this place has seen little use since the Temple was first brought down.  Our quarry must be below, or they are elswhere entirely."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"All this mud..." Ciaran mutters as the pass through the rooms. "Are you sure there is not some way we can track them ourselves? Riding hard through the night should leave a scent at least, and possibly a mud trail."

Ciaran carefully crouches, breathes deeply, and touches the floor. He brings his fingers up close to his face to see the dust, feel it, smell it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx cautions a moment of partial bravery and trundles over to the stairs to have a look.  "I think you're right, Aeron.  Down seems to be the way to go."

*Spot -1.  Listen -1.*


----------



## Rhun

Jinx peers down the stairs, but sees nothing...the stairway descends in darkness. All is quiet, but the gnome can feel a very slight, cool breeze carrying a damp, earthy smell coming from below.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx scuttles ten feet away from the mouth of the descending stair so that his voice will not carry as boisterously down the stairs.  "There's Earth down here.  Where are the stairs leading to the other Elements, or do you s'pose we've to get through Earth ere we reach the others?"  The gnome shrugs.  "Six of one, half dozen of another.  I'm for the stairs."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon shrugs, continuing to speak in a low voice. "I do not wish to impose on you Deren, but perhaps one of us who is skilled at remaining unseen should scout ahead.  It is always better to know of the enemy before they know of you and take them unawares.  Whichever path we choose."


----------



## Voadam

"*We'll need light for the darkness then*." Sir Merrick will invoke his celestial heritage to again burst into radiance and light the way before the party heads downt he stairs.


----------



## Rhun

Although the general look and feel of the Temple proper is one of long unuse, many sets of footprints can be seen in the dust and dirt of the floor. All of these proceed across the center chapel and through the east and west chapels to the vestries that you have found in ruins. They lead to/from the stairs both to the east and west. The footsteps themselves are not individually visible, but display themselves more as a trampling of the dust and dirt along those general paths by a fairly large volume of traffic.

None of the traffic appears to head across the central chapel in a northern direction.



*Just to confim...you are going down, via the stairway in the eastern vestry?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Shouldn't we find what lies in the end of the temple before we descends into the heart of earth?
Zirat inquires his companions with a low toned voice


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks wistfully at the back of the altar but shakes his head no at Zirat.  "Just look at the dust in this place.  The only tracks that we've seen are these, and they lead to these stairs.  This is our best bet."  Turning to Shoon, Jinx whispers, "I'm all for being quiet but we're only as silent as our loudest member, and unfortunately Zirat and Merrick's armor prevents us from being as quiet as we might like.  Still, it can't hurt to scout a bit.  Deren?"


----------



## Voadam

"*I agree, down the East now. Deren can scout ahead at the edges of my illumination but we should press on now*." Sir Merrick readies his glaive in preparation of heading down and is prepared to grab a javelin if Deren needs support.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran pulls a sunrod out of his pack and holds it unlit. "Here we are, more light. Just in case... I have more rods."  

He starts down the stairs.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx nods at Ciaran.  Pausing just a beat to wait until either Sir Merrick or Zirat have gone down the stairs, Jinx will be quick to follow.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron prepares to take his place at the rear.
[sblock=OOC]I think we are all waiting for Deren to go scouting...[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon, who has been ready for several minutes, waits just behind Merrick, ready to give him support should the need arise.


----------



## Rhun

*I've kind of been waiting on Dog Moon to post, but it looks like I'll just NPC him for now.*


----------



## Rhun

With Deren feeling a little squemish at the thought of entering the dungeons below ahead of the rest of the party, Merrick steps up and guides the way, the light of his spell illuminating the way.

After descending down a great many steps, you enter a ten foot wide hallway. The hall has a gothic arch to it, peaking some 17' above the floor. Sconces holding unlit torches line the walls in alternating ten-foot intervals; left, right, left, right.

The walls of this particular passage are plastered and painted, showing scenes of despicable evil and the glory of the Temple.

The corridor forks after about thirty feet. It continues on to the west, where it is plainly obviously that it slopes down deeper into the earth. The passage north runs beyond the reach of your light, and to the south it looks as if the corridor turns to another passage paralleling the one you are currently in.


*Map to come shortly...I've got a meeting in 15 minutes, though.  *


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx blinks and cringes at Sir Merrick's heavenly aura.  Not feeling entirely comfortable under the canopy of the knight's radiant glow, Jinx stops just a beat to let the man get a step or two ahead.  

The gothic arch, high and indomitable overhead, draws Jinx's eye to the ceiling.  Grabbing the second torch on the left and reaching into his pack for flint and steel but finding none, Jinx cringes a second time, albeit for a different reason.  _Blast it!  No flint and steel! _  Putting his back back on his back in full and, unlit torch in hand, Jinx trudges forward with the others, hurrying a little to resume his place in line.

Jinx whispers to Zirat's back, "Pssst!  Zirat!  Got flint and steel?"  The gnome brandishes the unlit torch upward and waggles it for emphasis.  Looking around at the fork in the passageway, Jinx considers.  "We're chasing after earth.  The tracks up top, I mean.  They were earth."  The gnome angles his head to the passageway leading down, the one heading west.  "Down, I should think.  Don't you?"

*Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +10.  Based on what Jinx sees of the choices and their corresponding architecture--ceiling heights, masonry, flooring, and whether there's any grandiose flourishes in detail--which passageway seems like it might best lead to a coven of earth elemental priests?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

No flint or steel little friend
Reply the big gladiator.
I doubt that any non- magical light can pierce the evil darkness that hangs in those corridors and halls, and if do it means we are not deep enough to the source of all evil
He eyes the architectures of the place and makes a silent prayer.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Nuts."  Jinx grimaces at the lack of flint and steel but continues glancing around at the architecture for clues.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> *Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +10.  Based on what Jinx sees of the choices and their corresponding architecture--ceiling heights, masonry, flooring, and whether there's any grandiose flourishes in detail--which passageway seems like it might best lead to a coven of earth elemental priests?*





While Jinx can admire the fine engineering work it took to build this place, he has no clue which may might lead to a coven of earth elemental priests. Both the passage north and the sloping passage west show signs of recent use. The passage south does not appear to have seen the tramp of feet for many moons.

A best guess by the gnome is that the passage is sloping down is of greater importance, but his decision is based solely on the foul and evil scenes that decorate the walls of the corridor.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx walks around, shaking his head and quietly muttering.  "Not to the south, no.  No prints.  Maybe north."  Turning to the others and raising his voice just a notch so he can be heard at a whisper, Jinx says, "No, no, no.  Not north. Down seems like what we want.  West.  Yes."  The gnome looks to Sir Merrick for approval, then to Aeron.


----------



## Dichotomy

"You know more about buildings and their design than any of us, my friend.  I think we should follow your instinct," Aeron notes from his place at the rear.

The cleric stoically examines the horrific depictions around him, refusing to let the evil drive him out.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Well, we have nothing certain to go on.  It _is_ better than nothing."


----------



## Voadam

"*Straight to the Heart of Darkness at the bottom then.*" Sir Merrick leads the way glaive at the ready.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx shuffles off after Sir Merrick and Zirat.


----------



## Voadam

"*Let me know if you sense anything Zirat*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat steps forward, trying to sense the evil and vile feeling of the denizens who inhabit those horrific halls.

_Detect Evil_


----------



## Rhun

You move to the west, following the painted hallway as it slopes downward. About eighty feet past the fork, another passage opens to the north. This twenty foot wide corridor arches to nearly thirty feet above the floor at its peak. The wide passage slopes downward, more steeply than the corridor you have been following.

The passage you are in continues on, and you can tell that it slopes back up as it heads toward the east.

[sblock=For Strahd]

Zirat activates his divine sight to detect the presence of evil, but detects no individual presences within range. The background aura of evil is still there, though, almost like a fog clouding the paladin's sight.

[/sblock]


*Sorry for the delay and lack of map...it will be up shortly.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx points excitedly at the arch in the new corridor high overhead.  Gesturing at the sharp downward cant of the wide passage, Jinx silently takes two steps in the direction, motioning for the other to come on.  When Zirat pauses a moment to _detect evil_, Jinx forgets the arch and stops dead in his tracks.  Peering intently at Zirat with a great shock, Jinx worriedly starts to tremble and frantically removes himself from Zirat's line of sight.  _Gods be damned!  When was he knighted?!  Oi!  Evil, bauble, evil!  These unhallowed halls make me wish for a warm bed and a hot cider, but neither do I wish to garner the unpleasant attentions of a paladin._

Wanting comfort after his bad scare, Jinx sticks a trembling hand into Bauble's riding basket, only to hastily withdraw a cat-scratched forearm with a loud yelp.  "BEAST!"


----------



## Rhun

*Mappage*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon watches Jinx get himself another scratch and looks a bit concerned.  "Jinx, why do you always carry around such a hostile creature?  Would it not have been much safer to have left it at the inn?"


----------



## Voadam

"*Quiet. Stay alert. The building has too many rooms and side passages for us to search everything methodically right now. I think we need to keep pressing down into the center for our best bet on finding Krane.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Quiet. Stay alert. The building has too many rooms and side passages for us to search everything methodically right now. I think we need to keep pressing down into the center for our best bet on finding Krane.*"




Unless they keep him on a sided room prison rather on the main altar  
Reply the big man


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I agree with Zirat on this.  It would also do us no good to have our route of escape cut.  Or to be attacked from behind."


----------



## Dichotomy

"If, however," Aeron adds somberly, "we take too long, our presence will be noticed.  If the evil folk that inhabit this place think we might be able to save our comrade, they will likely kill him rather than let us get him back."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I am not trying to say that those who worship evil have ever been known to be reasonable, but if they do not intend to kill him then why would knowledge of our presence change their minds?  I know that we must hurry, but if we are not cautious then it will be more than just your friend who dies here."


----------



## Rhun

Sir Merrick, obviously sick of talk, marches boldly forward down the sloping hall. Zirat merely shrugs and follows, determined to find and destroy evil where he may. As they clank ahead down the slopr, the rest of you fall into line behind them, only hoping that they aren't leading you in over your heads. 

The paintings and frescoes showing scenes of despicable evil continue all the way down the slope, and onward as the passage levels out. Ahead of you, the way is barred by a huge sheet of bronze, the surface of which is covered with bas-relief faces of evil, leering creatures. The massive valve is obviously placed to prevent any progress further north.

Side passages leading east and west appear to open into chambers a bit further on...


----------



## Dire Lemming

"So much for down." whispers Shoon, "So, left or right?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, only too happy to ignore Shoon's question about Bauble, fades into the background while the others mull over which direction to take.  When Sir Merrick abruptly turns and tromps down the sloping passageway, Jinx trundles back into place directly behind Sir Merrick and Zirat.  Stealing glances at the architecture but doing his steadfast best not to become too engrossed in the obviously unhealthy imagery portrayed in the frescoes, Jinx's eyes bug out with interest when the brass plug looms into view.  The gnome quivers with curiousity.  Stepping around Zirat to the forefront, Jinx shuffles up to the brass obstruction and gingerly prods it just once with the index finger on his left hand.  _Marvelous construction!  A wonder of the world!  Just thing of the smelting and the size of the mold this thing must've required!_


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Distracted from his inspection of the brass valve by Shoon's question, Jinx turns a half beat and says, "Left, I should think."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon merely shrugs in response.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran steps toward the bronze plate. "Left? I think this bears more interest right now. It could be a door..."  

Ciaran takes the time to carefully study the terrible bas-relief, looking for some sort of catch or hinge.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Looks like a giant brass plug.  Not sure we can get past it."  Jinx pokes at the brass valve again, unable to restrain himself.

*Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +10.  Is it a door?*


----------



## Rhun

Despite Jinx's understanding of engineering, and Ciaran's curiosity, there does not appear to be a way past the bronze plug. Magic not withstanding.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Do not touch! This place can infect you with evil
Zirat say
Who knows what cursed black magic is burned into the walls and doors of this foul temple.
looking the passage ways, Zirat motions Sir Merrick to the left.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon decides to scout ahead in the left passage while the others are examining the wall of bronze.

Move Silently/Hide +3,  Spot +4, Listen +5

OOC: Is there any light here besides Merrick?  You know, torches on the walls or anything?


----------



## Rhun

*All is dark, besides Merrick's light.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick heads down the left, leading the group in their search.


----------



## Dog Moon

Is there any dust on the floors or anything?  Trying to see if this place looks well-used, well-maintained or if it doesn't seem like it is commonly used.  If there's dust or something from ill-use, then footprints should be visible.  If not, then Deren will believe that this place has numerous people and suggest that they not stray too far from the entrance yet.

Deren follows Sir Merrick, trying to stay as close to the edge of the light to gain it's benefits, but not be a prime target if there are snipers about.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran shrugs. "What evil magic? We aim to find out... but I will leave the plug alone for now."

Ciaran also turns to Deren. "If we need more light, I have it... and I can make a safe scout out of it for us."

He holds out his unlit sunrod, as he explains, "I am limited with the range I can take the rod, but I can mentally move it and it can carry light ahead of us."


----------



## Rhun

The floors in this area are dust free...although it is obvious they haven't been mopped and polished in some time, they show signs of heavy traffic leading down both the right and left corridors.


----------



## Rhun

*So is Shoon scouting down the left, or is the whole group going?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Well Shoon was going to scout out left but if Deren catches him and offers to do it instead then he'll leave it to the halfling.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Ever one to stay amidst those larger, meatier, and who provide protective quarter, Jinx wedges himself behind Zirat and Sir Merrick, following them down the left corridor.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well Shoon was going to scout out left but if Deren catches him and offers to do it instead then he'll leave it to the halfling.




Well, since Shoon doesn't seem as good a scout as Deren [except perhaps for movement speed] Deren will agree to go on ahead and head.  "Shoulda stayed quiet," he mutters to himself as he takes lead.  "Then I couldn't stayed in the back and be left to myself.  Course had I wanted to be safe, I wouldn't have come here at all."

_OOC: Possibly relevant skills
Hide +4 +6 +9 +18
Listen +3 +1 +2 +6
Move Silently +5 +6 +3 +14
Survival +4 +2 +6_


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick gives the scout a chance to move ahead and do his job, but then advances providing Deren with the illumination he needs as he takes point.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon falls in line again either next to or behind sir merrick as space permits.


----------



## Rhun

Deren moves ahead of the party, on the fringe of the light provided by Sir Merrick some twenty or thrity feet behind him. The halfling finds himself entering a large chamber. The walls here appear to be plastered and painted, and the remnants of carpet litter the floor. Litter and filth also clutter the floor, and the room stinks of offal and rot. 

A bad feeling begins to come over the halfling scout just before he hears the sounds of hissing and clacking. Then, a large bear-like beast rushes at him out of the darkness, its large, sharp beak reflecting in the dim light. A length of chain dangles from an iron ring about the thing's neck.



*
Deren and Shoon get to react before the Owlbear's initiative.

Initiative Count
Deren 24
Shoon 17
Owlbear 16
Aeron 15
Ciaran 9
Merrick 6
Jinx 4
*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Seeing the halfling in trouble, Shoon rushes to his aid, drawing a sai and hurling it at the monstrous creature.

OOC: Shoon was beside Sir Merrick.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Okay," says Deren as he sees the beast before him, "All this scouting thing did was put me in front of everybody when the fight starts, and I seriously don't like that."  He throws a dagger at the owlbear and moves back, preferably behind somebody big.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] +1d6 Sneak Attack

And, of course, range increment - crappy knives..._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Haha, feels like in the ring.
The Gladiator calls, strides forward while swinging his spiked chain.
Let me see what you have, you fluffy bear.

[sblock]
Weapon Range 10 ft.
Charge, AC 18
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+11 charge included, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]
*You forgot Aeron token on the map[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*If it's on a chain then stay back and kill it from range*." Sir Merrick hurls a javelin at the beast if he has a clear shot. If it grapples Zirat before the gladiator heeds his call then Sir Merrick will charge in with his glaive.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx freezes in place, ears pricked to the sounds of the furred terror, hand locked mid-motion.  About to cast a spell, the gnome wizard instead gives a whimper.

[sblock=Rhun]Is it possible to take no turn this round, delay for the round, and come in at the top of initiative order for the rest of the encounter?  If not, then Jinx will move (to AC87, closer if need be) and cast _ray of enfeeblement_ at the owlbear.  Ranged touch attack +4, 1d6+1 strength dmg.  Range 30 feet.  No save, but yes to spell resistance (if Jinx needs to beat spell resistance, he'd normally roll 1d20+3).  
*AC 17
HP 15/15
Spot +1, Listen +3*[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Is it possible to take no turn this round, delay for the round, and come in at the top of initiative order for the rest of the encounter?





*Absolutely*


----------



## Rhun

"Okay," says Deren as he sees the beast before him, "All this scouting thing did was put me in front of everybody when the fight starts, and I seriously don't like that."  He throws a dagger at the owlbear and moves back, preferably behind somebody big. The knife slices into the target, but only seems to enrage the massive creature as Deren flees toward his companions.

Shoon rushes to Deren's aid, drawing a sai and hurling it at the monstrous creature. The sai strikes the beast even as it charges forward. Its clawed arm lashes forward, leaving deep blood furrows across the monk's chest.

Aeron and Ciaran hold back, unable to see what is causing all the commotion in the front ranks, and unwilling to charge forward past their armored friends. They quickly review their prepared spells, knowing that they may soon be needed.

"Haha, feels like in the ring." The gladiator calls, striding forward while swinging his spiked chain. "Let me see what you have, you fluffy bear." Despite the Champion's fervor, his weapon doesn't appear to hurt the crazed animal in the least.

"*If it's on a chain then stay back and kill it from range*." Sir Merrick can only shake his head as his companions move past him, and hurls a javelin at the beast. The missile pierces deep, and lodges in the thing's side.

Jinx freezes in place, ears pricked to the sounds of the furred terror, hand locked mid-motion. About to cast a spell, the gnome wizard instead gives a whimper.


*
Hey Dog Moon, as far as crappy knives go, Deren seems to be better with them than just about any PC I've ever seen.

I used the delay action for Aeron, Ciaran and Jinx...they can now make their action the next round at anytime before the bugbear.


Initiative Count
Deren 24, attack vrs owlbear 20 (success), damage 6; move
Shoon 17, move; attack vrs owlbear 22 (success), damage 4
Owlbear 16, move; attack vrs Shoon 19 (success), damage 10
Aeron 15, delay
Ciaran 9, delay
Zirat 8, charge action, attack vrs owlbear 14 (failure)
Merrick 6, attack 16 (success), damage 8
Jinx 4, delay



PC Status
Shoon	8/18



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		48/66

[/sblock]


*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

For Jinx, long seconds ticked past as if everything was in slow motion.  The crick of Deren's elbow as the halfling flicked his dagger, the whoosh of Shoon skirting past Sir Merrick to come to Deren's aid, and the final whump of the beast's claws ravaging the monk all spilt in one langorous tumble, as if winter blackstrap.  

Blinking away the terror freezing his heart, and deftly weaving the beginnings of an unabashedly necromantic spell, Jinx quickly darts forward past Deren and Zirat, firing his spellcraft handiwork at the owlbear as he goes.

[sblock=Rhun]Thanks for allowing the delay.  Move to AC87, hopefully at the top of initiative order.  Cast ray of enfeeblement at the owlbear. Ranged touch attack +4, 1d6+1 strength dmg. Range 30 feet. No save, but yes to spell resistance.
*AC 17 (mage armor)
HP 15/15
Spot +1, Listen +3* [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

Mumbling a quick prayer to Pelor, Aeron steps up behind Shoon to heal his wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Cast _cure light wounds_, move to AD-89, touch Shoon.

Sorry for not posting earlier.  I was having a hard time deciding what Aeron should do.  In fact, I think delaying was probably the best course of action for him.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon dodges back as his ribcage is nearly removed by the monstrous beast.  "Ahg!  I am sorry, this beast is much stronger than I." he stammers, clutching his mangled chest as he retreats to a safer posision.

OOC: Withdraw to AE-87

Well, at least I kept my promise to Deren.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, at least I kept my promise to Deren.[/COLOR]




Deren appreciates that.  

Deren moves along the wall to Z87 and chucks another dagger at the owlbear.

_OOC:
Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat strides to his right (AB88), quite angry of his rare miss, he swings again and tries to lower his chain on the feathered bear.

Weapon Range 10 ft.
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 2*

For Jinx, long seconds ticked past as if everything was in slow motion. The crick of Deren's elbow as the halfling flicked his dagger, the whoosh of Shoon skirting past Sir Merrick to come to Deren's aid, and the final whump of the beast's claws ravaging the monk all spilt in one langorous tumble, as if winter blackstrap. Blinking away the terror freezing his heart, and deftly weaving the beginnings of an unabashedly necromantic spell, Jinx quickly darts forward past Deren and Zirat, firing his spellcraft handiwork at the owlbear as he goes. The ray strikes, and the owlbear lets out a screeching hiss as some of its strength is sapped.

Ciaran moves forward into the room, snapping up his crossbow and loosing a bolt at the monstrous bear. The missile flies wide.

Deren moves along the wall and chucks another dagger at the owlbear, but the knife fails to penetrate the creature's thick hide.

Shoon dodges back as his ribcage is nearly removed by the monstrous beast. "Ahg!  I am sorry, this beast is much stronger than I." he stammers, clutching his mangled chest as he retreats to a safer posision.

Mumbling a quick prayer to Pelor, Aeron steps up behind Shoon to heal his wounds.

The great owlbear steps forward, and unleashes the full weight of its furry upon Zirat. One claw strikes hard, tearing a deep wound in the warrior's neck, and a moment later the beast sinks its deadly sharp beak into the opposite shoulder. Somehow the powerful warrior manages to stay on his feet, but blood pours down the front of his armor from his horrible wounds. As if that wasn't bad enough, the creature embraces the mighty gladiator in a bearhug, burying him in its bulk of muscle and fur!

Shouting in pain, the gladiator strives for air as his head is buried deep inside the foul fur of the big bear, he tries to open the owlbear's hold with pure might. As might as he is, though, the powerful gladiator is unable to overcome his foe's crushing grip.

Merrick steps forward, bringing his glaive down upon the distracted beast, slicing a deep gash across its shoulder.

As you strive against this powerful foe, a loud voice calls out from the hall to the south. The words are thick and halting, and unfamiliar to most of you.

[sblock=For Jinx and Ciaran]
Jinx and Ciaran both understand the words echoing from the hallway, as the two wizards are familiar with the language of giants. "What's da meanin' o' all dis noise? I'm gonna bash some heads good now."
[/sblock]



*
I let Shoon move ahead of Aeron, otherwise your two posts would have conflicted a bit.

Strahd, I need a new action for Zirat...

Voadam, I guessed the Merrick would attack with his glaive. If this is wrong, just let me know and I will change his action.


Initiative Count
Jinx 24, move; cast ray of enfeeblement vrs owlbear 12 (success), drains 3 points str
Ciaran 24, move; attack vrs owlbear 6 (failure)
Deren 24, move; attack vrs owlbear 14 (failure)
Shoon 17, withdraw
Aeron 17, move; cast cure light wounds for 8 points
Owlbear 16, move; claw 1 vrs Zirat "20" (threat), confirm 20 (success), damage 14; claw 2 vrs Zirat 16 (failure); bite vrs Zirat "20" (threat), confirm "1" (failure), damage 10; improved grab vrs Zirat 21 (success), opposed grapple check 29 vrs 21 (success) - Zirat is grappled!

Zirat 8, attempt to escape grapple, opposed grapple check 11 vrs 27 (fail)

Merrick 6, 5' step, attack vrs owlbear 23 (success), damage 8




PC Status
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	7/31 - grappled!



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		40/66, Str reduced to 20

[/sblock]


*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*round 2*

Shouting in pain, the gladiator strives for air as his head is buried deep inside the foul fur of the big bear, he tries to open the owlbear's hold with pure might.


----------



## Dire Lemming

The pain in Shoon's chest suddenly starts to fade, and the bleeding stops.  Shoon looks behind himself to see Aeron using his healing magic on him. "I am sorry for my weakness, thank you Aeron."  Just then he hears a cry of pain and turns back to the battle to see Zirat being crushed to death in the creatures massive arms.  "Curse you, monster!" he hisses and he returns to the battle.

OOC:  Move along the wall and down to AB-88 while drawing Masterwork Nunchaku, and attack.

Masterwork Nunchaku	+6		1d6+1		x2


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves to Y91 and throws another dagger, careful to avoid throwing it into one of his allies.

Note: _He stays out of the owlbears reach while moving.

Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]._


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron makes another prayer to Pelor and attempts to heal Zirat.
[sblock=OOC]_Cure moderate wounds_; Aeron will attempt to move so as to keep his allies between himself and the owlbear to avoid AoOs if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick brings his glaive down again in a two handed slash against the beast that is intent upon tearing Zirat apart.


ooc Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx yells a warning to the others.  "Ware!  Something big speaking the tongue of giants coming up from the hall to the south!  Says it's gonna bash heads."   Unsure whether to sling a dagger at the owlbear even as it grasps and squeezes poor Zirat, Jinx hesitates then decides to lay a distraction for whatever it is coming up from the south that wants to bash heads.  Quickly casting a spell and unsure as to whether he'll permanently morph into a spider but taking a calculated risk that the magic will eventually wear off, Jinx drops Bauble's riding basket then starts walking up the wall.

*Shout a warning (free action?).  Cast spiderclimb, then move 20 feet up wall toward ceiling, and hopefully away from Sir Merrick's nimbus of light.  HP 15/15.  AC 17.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran curses under his breath at the voice down the hall, then shouts back as loudly and as deeply in the same language from earlier. Still, he thought, this is not a good situation. He creeps along the wall another 5'. He concentrates, reaching out, trying to grasp the end of the chain and pull it toward him.

[sblock=Rhun and Jinx]Ciaran calls out in Giant, "Quiet DOWN, you stupid furball! BAD Owlbear! BAD! I'll break your beak! HEEL!" He then moves 5' and casts Mage Hand to grab the end of the chain.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Just a note that I will have the next post up today/tonight. Thanks for your patience! *


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 3 - as promised!*

*Zirat's actions updated to the round 2 post above. He failed to break the grapple.*

Jinx yells a warning to the others. *"Ware! Something big speaking the tongue of giants coming up from the hall to the south! Says it's gonna bash heads."* Unsure whether to sling a dagger at the owlbear even as it grasps and squeezes poor Zirat, Jinx hesitates then decides to lay a distraction for whatever it is coming up from the south that wants to bash heads. Quickly casting a spell and unsure as to whether he'll permanently morph into a spider but taking a calculated risk that the magic will eventually wear off, Jinx drops Bauble's riding basket then starts walking up the wall.

Ciaran curses under his breath at the voice down the hall, then shouts back as loudly and as deeply in the same language from earlier. Still, he thought, this is not a good situation. He creeps along the wall another 5'. He concentrates, reaching out, trying to grasp the end of the chain and pull it toward him. The wizard frowns as he uses his spell to tug at the chain...either it is much heavier than his spell's limit, or it is anchored at the far end where it disappears into the darkness.

Deren moves around the creature and throws another dagger, careful to avoid throwing it into one of his allies. The blade sinks in, leaving another bleeding wound upon the beast's feathered hide.

[sblock=For Deren]
In the very dim light down the hallway to the south (perhaps 30' away from him), Deren can make out a large form striding towards him. Perhaps some 9 feet in hieght, it appears to be thin and gangly. The halfling's eyes aren't keen enough to make out any more detail than that.
[/sblock]

Aeron makes another prayer to Pelor and attempts to heal Zirat.

The pain in Shoon's chest suddenly starts to fade, and the bleeding stops.  Shoon looks behind himself to see Aeron using his healing magic on him. "I am sorry for my weakness, thank you Aeron."  Just then he hears a cry of pain and turns back to the battle to see Zirat being crushed to death in the creatures massive arms.  "Curse you, monster!" he hisses and he returns to the battle. The agile monk strikes out with his nunchaku, beating the great bear-beast about the shoulders.

The powerful creature continues to grip Zirat in its crushing hug, and despite the healing bestowed upon him by Aeron, the gladiator feels a rib pop as a searing pain tears through his torso.

*Zirat's action to go here!*

Sir Merrick brings his glaive down again in a two handed slash against the beast that is intent upon tearing Zirat apart. Although the heavy blade tears another ragged, bloody wound in the thing's flesh, it doesn't appear as though it is going to let go of its captured prey.

Again, comes the low rumbling voice speaking in giantish, echoing down the hallway toward you.

[sblock=For Jinx and Ciaran]
The words are clear enough to Jinx and Ciaran. "Blimey! Just call out t' password, and I'll pull t' beast in!"
[/sblock]


*
Sorry again, guys. We are remodeling at work, and it is making it hell to get my long posts up! 

Initiative Count
Jinx 24, casts spider climb; moves (although Jinx's marker appears outside the room, that is just my way of noting he is up the wall.)
Ciaran 24, 5' step; casts mage hand
Deren 24, move; attack vrs owlbear 24 (success), damage 4
Shoon 17, move; attack vrs owlbear 18 (success), damage 7
Aeron 17, move; casts cure moderate wounds on Zirat (15 points)
Owlbear 16, opposed grapple check 25 vrs 23 (success), damage 10
Zirat 8, ?
Merrick 6, attack vrs owlbear 17 (success), damage 9




PC Status
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	12/31 - grappled!



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		20/66, Str reduced to 20

[/sblock]


*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Realizing that simply battering the creature with their weapons is not having the desired effect, at least in terms of preventing furth harm to Zirat, Shoon decides to take a different approach.  Switching the Nunchaku to his off hand, he attempts to strike the monster in a vulnerable area in hope of temporarily stunning it.


Stunning Fist DC 14 and a half:  Unarmed strike		+5		1d6+1		x2


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx's eyes bug out as his hands secrete sticky substance and a bit of errant webbing inadvertantly shoots from his wrist.  Shivering in disgust yet also strangely thrilled to be _walking_ on a wall, Jinx is quick to use the most of the new addition to his spellcasting repetoire and scuttles the rest of the way up the side wall then starts down the cavern, making for the owlbear and beyond.  When the voice in the dark booms out a second time, Jinx cackles back in Giant.  "Earth and root, earth and root!  One of Cap'n's men told us afore we left earlier, said what as the password was ter be changed up more regular like, due to the threat from above yesterday.  Now wrench this wretched beast back of my boys afore it tears us all in two!" 

*Jinx moves then calls out a challenge to the password in his best Giant.  Bluff +1?  Move Silently +2.  Spot -1.  What kind of creature's down there?*


----------



## Dichotomy

"Oh Gods," Aeron calls as he heals Zirat again.
[sblock=OOC]Cure moderate wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Mighty Kord, Help me.
The Gladiator tries to raise him arms again, overcoming the powerful grapple of the feathered bear


----------



## Dog Moon

"Woah!" Deren says as he moves back along the route he came from.  Flanking had been his plan, but now, he wants to get out of the large creature's path.  He throws another dagger at the owlbear in the hope that he and his allies can kill it quickly and make sure they only have one enemy to deal with at a time.


_OOC:_ Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 4*

Jinx's eyes bug out as his hands secrete sticky substance and a bit of errant webbing inadvertantly shoots from his wrist.  Shivering in disgust yet also strangely thrilled to be _walking_ on a wall, Jinx is quick to use the most of the new addition to his spellcasting repetoire and scuttles the rest of the way up the side wall then starts down the cavern, making for the owlbear and beyond.  When the voice in the dark booms out a second time, Jinx cackles back in Giant.  "Earth and root, earth and root!  One of Cap'n's men told us afore we left earlier, said what as the password was ter be changed up more regular like, due to the threat from above yesterday.  Now wrench this wretched beast back of my boys afore it tears us all in two!" 

Ciaran quickly reloads his crossbow and let's bolt fly, hoping to score a hit on the owlbear without striking the held Zirat. The hastily fired bolt goes wide, never endangering either of them.

"Woah!" Deren says as he moves back along the route he came from.  Flanking had been his plan, but now, he wants to get out of the large creature's path.  He throws another dagger at the owlbear in the hope that he and his allies can kill it quickly and make sure they only have one enemy to deal with at a time. Again, Deren's aim is on, and the blade sinks into the mass of flesh and feathers.

Realizing that simply battering the creature with their weapons is not having the desired effect, at least in terms of preventing furth harm to Zirat, Shoon decides to take a different approach. Switching the Nunchaku to his off hand, he attempts to strike the monster in a vulnerable area in hope of temporarily stunning it. Although several feathers fly into the air from Shoon's strike, the owlbear remains as fiesty as ever, its superior fortitude protecting it from the monk. 

"Oh Gods," Aeron calls as he heals Zirat again. Again the healing power of Pelor channels through Aeron and floods into the body of the Champion, restoring his vigor.

The creature continues to squeeze Zirat, bruising his flesh and muscle, despite the numerous wounds it has suffered. Still, with Aeron's healing flowing through his body, the gladiator feels better than he has in the last few moments before.

"Mighty Kord, Help me." The gladiator tries to raise him arms again, overcoming the powerful grapple of the feathered bear. With his strength much restored, somehow the mighty champion tears free of the owlbear's powerful arms, staggering back away from the beast!

Sir Merrick says nothing as he again brings down his glaive. The creature, now free of its burden, nimbly moves away from the strike, and the knight cuts only empty space.

From out of the darkness strides a large, gangely creature, its mottle greenish-grey skin covered in warty patches, its head covered in a mass of wiry grey hair. Seeing that your group is obviously intruders, it points a wickedly clawed finger at Shoon as it speaks again, this time in the common tongue. "I'm gonna bash all o' yer heads now!"


*
Initiative Count
Jinx 24, moving on ceiling; bluff check 3 vrs sense motive 12 (failure)
Ciaran 24, attack vrs owlbear 5 (failure)
Deren 24, move; attack vrs owlbear 15 (success), damage 5
Shoon 17, attack vrs owlbear 23 (success), damage 5
Aeron 17, cure moderate wounds on Zirat (14 points)
Owlbear 16, fort save vrs DC14 25 (success); opposed grapple check 21 vrs 14 (success), damage 8
Zirat 8, break grapple 23 vrs 18 (success)
Merrick 6, attack vrs owlbear 13 (failure)
Troll 6, move



PC Status
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	18/31



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		10/66, Str reduced to 20
Troll		63/63

[/sblock]


*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick slashes at the owlbear, hoping to finish it off then turn his glaive upon the new threat.

ooc Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing


----------



## Dichotomy

"Damned attrition," Aeron mumbles.  The cleric says another prayer for Zirat, knowing that the warrior still has much work to do.
[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds.  I'm getting low on spells...[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Searching for his weapon, Zirat looks around. He tries to pick his weapon from the floor and crush it on the owl bear.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Seeing the new threat, Shoon calls out "We must move back to the hall way!"   However, unwilling to abandon his allies who are still fighting, he does not do so immediately and instead moves five feet to his left and strikes the owlbear with his Masterwork Nunchaku.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks with relief as Zirat escapes the owlbear's clutches. He gathers his energies for a spell, but then notes the troll fast approaching. Sighing, he changes his focus to the green gangly giant, and, while keeping his crossbow trained on the owlbear, lets loose a spell, hoping its pulsing energies confuse the troll's muscles.

*Cast Ray of Enfeeblement defensively on the troll, and move along the wall back down the passage.*


----------



## Rhun

*Combat , round 5*

From his position on the ceiling, Jinx lets out a slight yelp upon seeing the troll approaching, and hopes the thing doesn't have the reach to get to him. The gnome begins speaking the words of magic, and a moment later a bright line of crackling flames lashes out at the beast! The flames strike true, and the troll lets loose a savage growl of pain as some of its rubbery flesh chars and blackens.

Ciaran looks with relief as Zirat escapes the owlbear's clutches. He gathers his energies for a spell, but then notes the troll fast approaching. Sighing, he changes his focus to the green gangly giant, and, while keeping his crossbow trained on the owlbear, lets loose a spell, hoping its pulsing energies confuse the troll's muscles. As the strength sapping ray stikes the troll, the massive creature falters mid-step, nearly falling as it fights against the waves of weakness coursing through its body.

Deren's eyes bug-out as the troll strides ever closer. With a shake of his head, he throws another dagger at the nearby owlbear, and then retreats to the safety of his companions. The well placed dagger sinks into the furry beast.

Seeing the new threat, Shoon calls out "We must move back to the hall way!"   However, unwilling to abandon his allies who are still fighting, he does not do so immediately and instead moves five feet to his right and strikes the owlbear with his Masterwork Nunchaku. The weapon bounces off the thing's thick fur, not seeming to do it any harm.

"Damned attrition," Aeron mumbles.  The cleric says another prayer for Zirat, knowing that the warrior still has much work to do. More healing floods into the gladiator's body, restoring nearly all of his vitality back to him. 

With a clack and a hiss, the blood-soaked owlbear lurches forward, and again swings its powerful arms into the melee. Zirat's armor absorbs one of the blows, and Shoon ducks under the other. The deadly beak then comes in, but again fails to inflict a wound upon the arena champion.

Zirat recovers his weapon from the floor and smashes it down upon the owlbear! The taste of sweet vengeance is his as the heavy chain sheers through the beast's skull, slaying it.

Leaping the bulky corpse of the dead owlbear as it falls, Merrick takes the battle to the newest foe, slashing a wide wound across the troll's chest with his glaive.

The troll steps north, and then attacks. In its weakened state, it is unable to penetrate Merrick's armor, but one long, gangely arm strikes Shoon, sharp claws tearing bloody trails across his arm and shoulder.



*
Initiative Count
DL, I assume you meant right instead of left, as left would take you out of range to attack the owlbear.

Jinx 24, cast scorching ray, ranged touch vrs troll 21 (success), damage 15
Ciaran 24, cast ray of enfeeblement, ranged touch vrs troll 12 (success), STR drain 7; move
Deren 24, attack vrs owlbear 15 (success), damage 4
Shoon 17, 5' step, attack vrs owlbear 10 (failure)
Aeron 17, cure light wounds on Zirat (9 points)
Owlbear 16, claw 1 vrs Zirat 16 (failure); claw 2 vrs Shoon 13 (failure); bite vrs Zirat 15 (failure)
Zirat 8, attack vrs Owlbear 18 (success) damage 12
Merrick 6, attack vrs troll 18 (success), damage 16
Troll 6, 5' step, claw 1 vrs Merrick 13 (failure); claw 2 vrs Shoon 16 (success),damage 6; bite vrs Merrick 9 (failure)



PC Status
Shoon	10/18
Zirat	27/31



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		dead
Troll		37/63 - 48/63, STR reduced to 16 (-3 attack, -3 damage)

[/sblock]


*


----------



## Dichotomy

Seeing the arcane caster's spells effect the troll and the owlbear's death, Aeron's confidence in the group's chances soars.  "No quarter, friends," the cleric says as he prays for Shoon.
[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"For it or us?" Deren murmurs quietly in response to Aeron's remark, though loud enough to be heard by those next to him.  He grabs another dagger and throws it at the Troll, happy that at least one of their opponents is done.

_OOC: Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1].

Man, my damage rocks.  
_


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon let's out a sigh of relief and the massive monstrousity collapses to the ground.  He pays for letting down his guard when he fails to notice the new foe attacking him until the last second and is unable to dodge in time to avoid the attack completely.  He let's out a grunt of pain as he is again injured, and decides to stand back a bit to decide what to do next.  As Aeron's healing magic courses through him he decides, and moves forward to engage the new foe.

OOC: Delay until after Aeron then move forward to AA-88 and attack.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran lets out a chuckle as the spell takes hold, letting out a whole bloodthirsty yelp as the owlbear falls. From his position, he grins as he reloads his crossbow and fires.

[sblock=ooc]
Spell List to hold for later:

Level 0: Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Open/Close
Level 1: Obscuring Mist, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind, Glitterdust, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Hurray, pray the battle god.
Zirat cheers as he brings down the feathered horror.
Now you will follow the same fate as your pet!! Merrick, flank the creature
Zirat circles the troll (Z87 or flank position with Merrick) and lash the creature with his spiked chain.

*Smite Evil (included in the stat below), If flanking add +2
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+11 / +13(If Flanking), Dmg:2d4+6, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Voadam

"*Have at thee beast!*" Sir Merrick slashes across the thighs of the gangly green skinned giant with his glaive, the blood in his ears pounding to match his fury as he fights the dark minion, maneuvering to the side to start setting up a flanking position with Zirat.

ooc Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 6*

Despite facing the foul likes of a troll, your company rallies with the defeat of the beast's furry pet, and you boldly meet the new threat.

Jinx continues to cling to the roof, not sure how to help his companions. He had already expended most of his spell power for the day, and didn't have a clear shot at the troll with his remaining offensive option. Not knowing what to do, the wizard pulls a dagger from his belt and tosses it at the troll, but the blade bounces off the rubbery-hide.

[sblock=Jinx' Current Spells]
Spells Prepared:
0-lvl: detect magic, detect magic, light, disrupt undead.
1-lvl: mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, color spray.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb
[/sblock]

Ciaran lets out a chuckle as the spell takes hold, letting out a whole bloodthirsty yelp as the owlbear falls. From his position, he grins as he reloads his crossbow and fires. The bolt plunks into the meaty flesh of the giant's thigh, but if the wound pains it, the troll doesn't show it.

Deren throws another dagger, but is disappointed as it misses its target.

Seeing the arcane caster's spells effect the troll and the owlbear's death, Aeron's confidence in the group's chances soars.  "No quarter, friends," the cleric says as he prays for Shoon.

Shoon let's out a sigh of relief and the massive monstrousity collapses to the ground. He pays for letting down his guard when he fails to notice the new foe attacking him until the last second and is unable to dodge in time to avoid the attack completely. He let's out a grunt of pain as he is again injured, and decides to stand back a bit to decide what to do next. As Aeron's healing magic courses through him he decides, and moves forward to engage the new foe. His nunchaku whirl through the air, striking the foe cleanly, but don't seem to hurt it much at all.

"Hurray, pray the battle god." Zirat cheers as he brings down the feathered horror.
"Now you will follow the same fate as your pet!! Merrick, flank the creature" Zirat circles the troll and lashes at the creature with his spiked chain. The weapon strikes hard, tearing a jagged gash down the beast's chest.

"*Have at thee beast!*" Sir Merrick slashes across the thighs of the gangly green skinned giant with his glaive, the blood in his ears pounding to match his fury as he fights the dark minion, maneuvering to the side to start setting up a flanking position with Zirat. Although flanking the foe, his strike fails to cut through the beast's thick, warty skin.

As you watch, some of the troll's minor wounds begin to close before your eyes. Smiling with fanged teeth, the giant attacks; apparently not liking having foes both in front and back, the creature moves back toward Merrick, and assaults the knight with its full arsenal of tooth and claw! Although weakened, the powerful creature strikes Merrick with both of its sharply taloned hands, and then rends the poor knight, splattering blood about as it tears massive furrows into his flesh!




*
Initiative Count
DL, I assume you meant right instead of left, as left would take you out of range to attack the owlbear.

Jinx 24, attack vrs troll 14 (failure)
Ciaran 24, attack vrs troll 18 (success), damage 4
Deren 24, attack vrs owlbear 13 (failure)
Shoon 17, delay
Aeron 17, cure light wounds on Shoon (6 points)
Shoon 17, 5' step, attack vrs troll 25 (success), damage 2
Zirat 8, attack vrs troll 16 (success), damage 12
Merrick 6, move, attack vrs troll 14 (failure)
Troll 6, 5' step, claw 1 vrs Merrick 25 (success), damage 6; claw 2 vrs Merrick 25 (success), damage 6; REND damage 8; bite vrs Merrick 15 (failure)



PC Status
Merrick	2/22
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 2 hour 30 mins left) for AC17



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		dead
Troll		24/63 - 48/63, STR reduced to 16 (-3 attack, -3 damage)

[/sblock]


*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Back off Merick
Calls the champion, he swings once more his chain, hoping to crush it on top of the Troll's torso.

Move to Z88
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves to AC89 and tosses another dagger at the Troll, hoping to have more luck with this throw than the last.

_OOC: Heh, guess verbally responding to anyone else's post is pointless since I go before everyone else, eh?

Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]. Penalty for 1 range increment.  Is the penalty -1 or -2?  I forget, sorry._


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon gives an annoyed grunt at the ineffectiveness of his attacks, he isn't sure what else to do though so he continues attacking with his nunchaku.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran grimaces as he watches Merrick get struck terribly by the giant. _I must work fast,_ he thinks. Any attempt to restrain it is likely useless, because of its strength...

Which is less. There is a chance... A small chance... Or he can blind it. 

He gathers eldritch energies around him, pulls them tight, then fires a shower of sparks again, covering the troll.

[sblock=ooc]Ciaran casts _Glitterdust_ at the troll (target the wall behind the troll) and reloads his crossbow.

Spell List:
Level 0: Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Open/Close
Level 1: Obscuring Mist, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind, Glitterdust, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

Seeing Sir Merrick's peril, Aeron calls, "I have too little left.  Sir Merrick, fall behind me."  The cleric knows he is not the best of warriors, but can do no more right now than fight alongside his companions.[sblock=OOC]Move to AB-89.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick bleeds heavily from the horrific giant's claw rendings. He takes a step back then whirls and slashes again with his glaive before the beast's long reach can lash out at his back, choosing to risk going down fighting rather than be cut down in retreat.

ooc move 5' back provoking no AoO from the troll then once in position for his reach weapon he attacks Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 7*

From his perch on the ceiling, Jinx watches his companions struggle against the troll, unsure of what to do now that most of his spell power has been used.

[sblock=Jinx' Current Spells]
Spells Prepared:
0-lvl: detect magic, detect magic, light, disrupt undead.
1-lvl: mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, color spray.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb
[/sblock]

Ciaran grimaces as he watches Merrick get struck terribly by the giant. I must work fast, he thinks. Any attempt to restrain it is likely useless, because of its strength...which is less. There is a chance... A small chance... Or he can blind it. He gathers eldritch energies around him, pulls them tight, then fires a shower of sparks again, covering the troll.

Deren steps closer while tossing another dagger at the Troll, hoping to have more luck with this throw than the last. The blade sinks deep into the troll, inflicting even more damage to the rugged creautre's body.

Seeing Sir Merrick's peril, Aeron calls, "I have too little left.  Sir Merrick, fall behind me."  The cleric knows he is not the best of warriors, but can do no more right now than fight alongside his companions.

Shoon gives an annoyed grunt at the ineffectiveness of his attacks, he isn't sure what else to do though so he continues attacking with his nunchaku. This time his strike is very well placed as he smashes his weapon into the troll's throat.

"Back off Merick." Calls the champion, he swings once more his chain, hoping to crush it on top of the Troll's torso. His hopes are answered, as his chain crushes down on the troll's head, toppling it to the ground...

Sir Merrick bleeds heavily from the horrific giant's claw rendings. He takes a step back, but seeing the creature tumble the knight simply stands at the ready.

As its wounds begin to close, though, the creature blindly tries to regain its feet, only to be put back down by a powerful slash Merrick's glaive.

Despite the massive amount of wounds, the troll's body twitches as it lays on the ground, and you can see the bloody cuts and slashes knitting themselves back together.



*
Initiative Count

Jinx 24, delay
Ciaran 24, cast glitterdust (DC16)
Deren 24, 5' step, attack vrs troll 22 (success), damage 6
Aeron 17, moves
Shoon 17, 5' step, attack vrs troll "20" (threat), confirm 17 (critical), damage 11
Zirat 8, attack vrs troll 18 (success), damage 9
Merrick 6, ready action
Troll 6, will save vrs DC16 11 (failure)
Merrick 6, attack vrs troll 21 (success), damage 15


PC Status
Merrick	2/22
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 2 hour 30 mins left) for AC17



[sblock=Opponent Status - Players No Look!]

Owlbear		dead
Troll		-12/63 - 48/63, STR reduced to 16 (-3 attack, -3 damage), blinded 3 rounds

[/sblock]


*


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Agh, this creature is healing almost as quickly as we can hurt it!"  Shoon takes another swing at the creature, hoping to stop it for good.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Huh," Deren says as he moves forward and grabs his dagger(s) from the Troll.  "Anyone have any clever ideas on how to stop this thing from healing?" he asks.  "I always worry about things pretending to be dead and coming after me later, but this time, we at least know it's still leaving."


----------



## Rhun

As Deren moves in close to retrieve his daggers, his keen eye notes something...only the bruises and cuts are healing. The burns from Jinx' spell do not seem to healing like the rest of the creautre's wounds.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Weird," Deren says as his eyes catch the scorch marks.  "Only our physical attacks are healing."  He touches the burnt place on the monster's body.  "I think we need more fire," he tells the others.  "I'm not sure how much yet though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Thanks Kord, I'll give this body something to think about as he heals himself,
And the something is my Gauntlet.
Zirat puts on his Spiked Gauntlet and begin to strike the troll's face. eyes, nose, ears, teeth, nothing is immune from the gladiator's wrath.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick stands guard as well, chopping repeatedly with his glaive, ready to lash out if it tries to rise.

"*We will keep it down, anybody have oil or a torch to burn it with?Quickly before others come.*"


----------



## Dichotomy

"I do not," Aeron responds to Sir Merrick.  "My torch's flame is magical and does not burn."  As the others continue to keep the troll down, Aeron uses nearly the rest of his magic to heal Sir Merrick.
[sblock=OOC]3 cure minor wounds[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: If we assume that we carried most of the stuff from my wagon with us then we definitely have oil flasks as well as flint and tinder.  Also, some manacles that are too small for this thing...


----------



## Rhun

While you continue to slash and beat the troll's body into pieces, Aeron performs what little healing he can on Merrick. While the knight is no longer in danger of bleeding to death, he is still in poor condition, his flesh torn and caked with blood.




*
PC Status
Merrick	5/22
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 2 hour 30 mins left) for AC17

*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I have
anounce the big gladiator as he punch the Troll in the face.
Take out the flint and one torch from my pack and burn the smelly giant.


----------



## Rhun

In short order you have a merry fire as the troll's body begins burning. The smell of seared giant flesh fills the chamber, and those of you unaccustomed to such things are hard-pressed to keep down your last meal.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran wrinkles his nose at the horrible stench of burning troll-flesh. "I tend to think that burning is a terrible way to die," Ciaran observes. "I can't imagine what sort of wretches this creature's ancestors were for the gods to require such a fate for him."


----------



## Rhun

*Also, 457 experience points each. Updated in the rogue's gallery.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods in agreement with Ciaran's comment.  "Hm.  We should move on before the stench carries too far, and more enemies arrive." he says, grimly.


(OOC: Do you want us to keep track of our own XP cause I'd be happy to let you do it.)


----------



## Rhun

*You can keep track of your own XPs if you want...I will continue to update them in the rogue's gallery as you earn them, just for those that don't though.  *


----------



## CanadienneBacon

From up on the ceiling, Jinx vomits at the stench of burnt flesh, raining down a pile of watery bile that splats on the stone floor about the corpse.  Feeling quite green from both the stink and the height, Jinx blows his nose on a sleeve then scuttles down off the ceiling.  "Never did get the password, did we?  Drat it!  Bauble, come!"   Jinx holds open the lid of the cat's wicker riding basket as the white beast leaps inside.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon moves south to the edge of Merrick's light, and peers down the hallway.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We lack healing methods, we should return to the surface.
But Kord's power can ease on you Merrick.

*Lay on hands on Sir Merrick 4 hp.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods his thanks to the champion, still covered in his own blood but a bit steadier on his wobbly feet now. "*I agree. We have killed two of their strong attack beasts and they will be in confusion for a time when they discover our works here. If we engage in another battle now the Prophet would not be able to save another of us as he did the champion. The smell of burning flesh will draw them, we should leave now*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, doing his utmost to keep his stomach contents down, can do little other than nod in response.  The cleric waits for the others to go before him once again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx casts a last lingering look around, partially regretting leaving mid-exploration.  In recognition of the limited healing left to the group, the gnome says nothing but nods and trundles after Sir Merrick and Aeron back toward the surface.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Oi!  Half a moment!"  Jinx calls out, the quickly darts back to the troll's corpse.  Blinking away tears induced by the fetid smell and still-smoking body, Jinx casts a searching eye over the dead creature, hunting for clues or perhaps a key.  Anything of interest, really, that may prove of future value getting back down to or beyond this location.

*Search +4.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: Does Shoon notice anything of interest in the south passage?


----------



## Dog Moon

Having finished retrieving his dagger and pointing out the burnt marks which didn't heal, Deren quickly steps back as the smell of burnt flesh fills the air.  His mouth feels bile and his stomach lurches, but he moves away quickly and just a few steps into the passage where he attempts to calm down his stomach by breathing in the nearby 'fresh' air.

After he recovers, he turns to the others.  "I think we should leave this area or prepare for defense before the smell draws others."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I suggest we leave to the upper floor, rest and lay an ambush to the brigands, should they decide to return.
We that the champion decided to lead the way, now that Sir Merrick is severely  wounded.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx walks alongside Sir Merrick, following the others back up to the main temple floor.  "C'mon, Sir Merrick.  I saw a fine old side room up off the temple sanctuary proper.  We can rest there, til we come up with a better lay of the land and perhaps a more wholesome place to camp for the night.  Brother Aeron?"  Jinx turns to the Last Prophet.  "Surely you, of all us, can least fathom spending an evening encamped inside this abomination of a building?  I myself should prefer the dangers of the wood outdoors to sleeping in this ill-natured temple.  But we can at the least make for the sanctuary, and from there decide where else we might wish to head."

The gnome pointedly makes upward, for the sanctuary.

*Rhun, we're going back up to the main floor of the temple to gather our wits and rest just a bit.  After that, I don't know whether the group will want to stay in the temple for the night (Jinx doesn't want to do that but will go along with the majority will of the group) or go somewhere else to sleep/rest.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: South passage?  Anything?


----------



## Rhun

Jinx searches the corpse of the troll, but finds nothing other than the battered leather harness that the troll wears to maintain some semblance of modesty.

Shoon looks down the southern passage, and it appears as if the corridor splits both east and west a bit further on. All is quiet and dark in that direction.

Although you cannot detect any signs of forthcoming resistance or reinforcements, you decide to withdraw to the Temple Proper to rest a bit. So, you follow the steps that brought you here and once again return above ground.

*Also, you did get most of a night's rest, and your spellcasters haven't studied their spells again...I would be willing to be generous and say they could all regain their spells after an hour of study, if you would like to press on.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran hunches down, taps a sunrod, and pulls out his spellbook. "This is as good a time as any to be ready for what's ahead."

*OOC: Well, if you're being generous... I'll just refill my spell slots as they were before.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon follows the others back to the sanctuary and keeps watch while the others disscuss what to do next.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx sees Sir Merrick to a quiet resting stop in one of the side chapels, then sits a discrete distance away, though not totally out of ear shot.  Loosing his white persian familiar from its wicker riding basket, Jinx then extracts his spellbook from his pack and commences reading through his repetoire of the arcane.  For his part, Bauble tentatively sniffs the air then coils into a tight ball at his master's feet and, after licking himself clean and hacking a hairball onto the flagstone floor, is soon asleep.

*Spells Prepared:
0-lvl: detect magic, detect magic, light, disrupt undead.
1-lvl: mage armor, charm person, color spray.
2-lvl: scorching ray, spiderclimb

Racial Spell-Like Abilities:
1/day speak with animals (burrowing only, 1 min duration)
1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron makes no outward response to Jinx's comment about the cleric's likely desire to leave the unholy place to rest.  But it is obvious that the cleric is mildly distressed about the place.  

Aeron is largely restless at first, silently looking around the place.  He even seems somewhat fixated on the sheer evil around him, as if he would pit his very will against it.  Finally, the cleric of Pelor simply kneels wherever he happens to be, and turns in the direction of the sun.  His lips move in silent prayer.

Once he is finished, Aeron returns to the rest of the group.  Addressing Sir Merrick, he says, "Stand against the evil, knight.  We will drive this back."  The cleric administers some healing to the injured warrior.
[sblock=OOC]Cure Mod Wounds

Spells Prepared
0th- detect magic, guidance x 3
1st- bless, disrupt undead (D), obscuring mist, protection from evil
2nd- bless weapon (D), shatter, silence[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The hour is passed in relative silence as you rest within the Temple Proper. Although the symbols and images of evil are quite distracting to all of you, the wizards manage to study their spells, and Aeron (through willpower and discipline) manages to center himself and pray to Pelor.

With Merrick mostly healed and a brief period of rest behind you, your group feels quite refreshed and ready to push on.


*
PC Status
Merrick	17/22
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 1 hour 20 mins left) for AC17

*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick takes up his glaive again, ready to continue the press against evil.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon joins Aeron in prayer to Pelor, and when everyone is ready, lets the miraculously healed Sir Merrick lead the way.


----------



## Rhun

*So, back to the owlbear/troll room? Or elsewhere?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

What bugbear?!?  Anyway, I think we should go check one of those side passages.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Perhaps we should continue where we left off," Ciaran notes. "What we met was just to start, and we will need to know more."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Perhaps we should look down those sidepassages with left alone before.  They would likely expect us to return to the same spot."


----------



## Dichotomy

"We should certainly leave no stone unturned," Aeron says as he pulls out his everburning torch in place of his morningstar.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Wishing privately for the upteenth time that he might one day remember to procure a crossbow while in one of these nearby infernal townships, Jinx silently natters to himself while restowing his spellbook in his pack and rousting the drowsing Bauble from his spot at the gnome's feet.  "Just get in the basket already, you beast!  Shoo!  In!!"  Jinx herds the white cat into its riding basket, careful not to get too close to Bauble, lest the familiar decide to bite or scratch.  

Standing erect and tugging as his rumpled clothing to straighten it, Jinx harumphs.  "Got no password, lest one of you lot came up with something while the priest there was working on Merrick.  Not sure how far we'd get going straight back down to the troll we set on fire, but I'm game.  'Course, backtrackin' a bit and investigating some of the passageways we passed might take more time than we're prepared ter spend.  Just lookit the size of this altar area up here."   The gnome motions to the sanctuary.  "This place's probably an endless warren of evil, no telling how long it might take to fully 'vestigate all of it.  And there's Jebediah waiting, too.  Don't know how long he kin hold out."   The gnome falls silent at this last.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon watches the interaction between Jinx and his pet and starts shaking his head in disbelief.

"We do not know where your friend is being held, so one path is as good as another.  However, we would do well to be thorough in our search.  I suggest that we return down those same stairs but this time investigate the side passages that we avoided before."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Yeah, those side passages could circle some nasty rooms with over powering foes.
Zirat leads the way, his supernatural ability to sense evil always on the alert.


----------



## Voadam

"*If you wish to try your password gambit again, at least one of us should be in the robes we found*."


----------



## Rhun

*Keep in mind, the side passages were one level down. The troll was two levels down. There were no side passages on the troll's level...*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

then to level one


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, early evening - Temple Dungeons*

After recovering the needed items from Shoon's wagon, you quickly organize yourselves, with Sir Merrick and Zirat leading the way. Jinx quickly ducks behind Zirat, not letting anyone else get in between himself and his human shield. Aeron hoists his _everburning torch_ and falls in line, and Deren brings up the rear.

You move down the stairs to the first level of dungeons beneath the Temple, and stop at the first intersection of side passages. A smell of dampness and must is light on the air, but you feel no appreciable air currents. As you try to determine which direction to go, a booming sound echoes from the north...perhaps the sound of a door slamming closed at some indeterminate distance?



*
PC Status
Merrick	17/22
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 1 hour 10 mins left) for AC17
*


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Shall we investigate that?" Shoon whispers, and glances at Deren.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Intermingled fear and curiosity writ plain on his brown, Jinx turns and looks at Aeron, Shoon and Deren.  The gnome takes out a dagger and holds it at the ready but otherwise remains safely ensconced behind Zirat.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Shall we investigate that?" Shoon whispers, and glances at Deren.




Sir Merrick nods and heads towards the sound without a pause, glaive at the ready, on the look out for someone he can subdue that they can then gain answers from.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon hurries after Sir Merrick.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Would it be wise to let Deren scout it out and report back?" Aeron inquires.  If, however, the others do not stop, the cleric keeps his place in line with the light.


----------



## Rhun

You proceed north and come to a four way fork after about fifty feet. All is quiet, and you cannot tell what direction the booming you heard a few moments earlier came from. Merrick's celestial-blessed eyes can see a bit further than the rest of you, and he notes a chamber with pillars to the east, a long straight corridor with a possible branch or alcove to the west, and a hallway that turns out of sight continuing on north.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon squints into the darkness of each passageway in turn and then whispers, "Which way should we go now?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx grunts and shakes his head.  "Dunno, can't see much.  Straight?"  The gnome peeps from around behind Zirat, obviously guessing at a direction to take.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran sets his crossbow and loads a bolt. He carefully follows the party towards its rear, trying to peer into the darkness to identify the challenges ahead--or may sneak up behind. "Merrick has the eyes and the lead. I am content to continue to follow him,"  he whispers.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon whispers, "Sir Merrick, if we encounter an enemy I think we should try to take them prisoner, we have no idea where your friend is being held so asking someone would seem to be the quickest and safest way to find out."


----------



## Voadam

"*Straight, and yes, we want a prisoner to interrogate*."


----------



## Rhun

You continue on northward, and soon come to a fork in the corridor. The passage continues north, disappearing into darkness beyond the range of Merick's sight. The northeast passage appears to run for some thirty feet and open into a chamber, though the details cannot be seen from your position.

-


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Feeling uneasy, Jinx gulps.  "Straight again, or right--to _that_ area?"   The gnome points northeast.


----------



## Voadam

"*A chamber might have more of a chance of an occupant, this way*." Sir Merrick leads into the Northeast his nightvision piercing the darkness.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon follows silently.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick leads you into a rather large hexagonal chamber.A large partially destroyed stone throne in the northern portion of the room dominates the area. It appears to have been hewn from brown marble veined with black streaks, and stands near the middle of the northern wall. Both arms have been broken off, and the seat displays a wide crack. A whole chunk is missing from the back. Rubble and other broken furniture are scattered about the room.  A few bones lie here and there, and a substance that looks like bat guano litters the floor. The ceiling is high overhead...probably some forty feet above or more, and lost in the shadows of the supporting arches.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks down at the floor, and then up at the ceiling.  "I have a bad feeling about this room, I think we should leave."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick glances up, piercing the darkness of shadows with his celestial vision to see if giant fiendish bats lair above. If not then he will glance around for exit doors and curse "*Dead end*" before leading back to head north again.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick's blessed sight reveals that nothing dangerous seems to be lurking above...at least, not at the moment. Still, the ceiling is laced with what appears to be niches and hollows. And some of the...guano? appears to me quite fresh.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Sir Merrick," Shoon hisses, "what do your eyes see?"


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick's gaze shifts back around to the entryway "*Nothing appears to be here at the moment. Just empty niches. No lurking bats, though they are probably elsewhere within the complex. We'll head back up north and hope we come upon one we can make our guide.*"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon nods.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx looks on with interest at the bat dung, remembering the alchemical properties claimed by some wizards he'd encountered in the past who qualified the substance of particular use in creating explosive balls of fire.  Glad that he, at least, need not trouble himself with collecting bat spore in order to prepare his arcane handicraft, Jinx snorts under his breath and trundles on after the others as they leave the chamber.  "If bad feelings were anything to go on, I should think none of us would've ventured anywhere near this a'cursed temple to begin with.  All the same," the gnome looks up a moment, eyeing the nebulous alcoves no doubt hiding high above head as he leaves, "I'm only too glad to be leaving.  The sooner we find Jebediah, the better."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I wonder …
The gladiator begins to speak as he looks up.
Ah… never mind. After you Sir.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron only nods in response to Jinx's comment.  The cleric is still obviously out of sorts with this whole situation: losing a companion; lurking in a place of evil that _should_ have no power left in it.  He follows with the everburning torch held aloft.


----------



## Rhun

You continue on north, but soon enough find the passage curving back around in a southerly direction. Following it, you find yourselves in a long, quiet corridor. Two iron-banded wooden doors are immediately apparent, one in the north wall and one at the end of the passage to the east. To the west, the corridor fades into darkenss. Another corridor angles off the one you stand in to the southeast.



-


----------



## Dog Moon

"I suggest we go in a door," Deren says.  "More interesting things can be found inside rooms."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Yeah, let me through.
Zirat goes to the double door and tries to sense evil.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"This could be a bad situation, if there are enemies behind each door they could trap us when we opened one."  Shoon whispers.  He moves to the eastern door and examines in for keyholes or cracks around the edges, anything he might see through.


----------



## Rhun

*There is no double door. Just two single doors. One on the north wall, one to the east.*


[sblock=For Strahd]

Zirat again uses his god-blessed ability to detect those of eveil intent, scanning past each door in turn. Through sheer force of will, the mighty paladin block out the background haze of evil, and focuses on details.

To the north, there are no less than a score of evil auras, though they are all but faint, almost invisible against the evil that permeates this place. Whether they are all in the next chamber, or further on beyond that, you cannot be certain. 

Behind the door to the east, Zirat detects only four faint evil auras.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

There! four faint aura of evil.
Zirat points and heads to where he detected the auras.


----------



## Rhun

You line-up in front of the eastern door, ready to burst in upon the evil aurae that Zirat detected, to visit righteous justice upon their foul presence.


*If anyone needs to make any preperations, now is the time*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Paling in fear when Zirat barks out about having detected four auras behind the door, Jinx suddenly finds it expedient to shuffle backward, out of the fray.  Jinx looks at Aeron and Deren, hoping one of the pair will find the small space recently vacated by the gnome desirable. 

*Move 10 feet to AS63.  Keep an eye down the southeast corridor.*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks from his readied shield in one hand, the everburning torch in another, and the morningstar hanging on the cleric's hip.  "Do you have a free hand, friend," Aeron asks of Jinx.


----------



## Voadam

Speaking lowly as he readies his glaive Sir Merrick says, "*Open the door so the Champion and I can charge, we only need one alive to guide us*."

Ready an action to charge and lethally attack the first enemy he comes upon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes Aeron's morningstar and starts to shake his head no, then realizes that the priest probably would prefer he take the everburning torch.  Turning the no to a nodding yes, Jinx accepts the torch from Aeron with a quiet, "Aye, pass it here.  I'm only needing the one hand free for spellcasting and can drop the dagger easily enough if need be."

*Jinx has his dagger in one hand and, I presume, Aeron's torch in the other.  If not the torch, then whatever it was that Aeron wanted to hand off.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Voadam said:
			
		

> Speaking lowly as he readies his glaive Sir Merrick says, "*Open the door so the Champion and I can charge, we only need one alive to guide us*."
> 
> Ready an action to charge and lethally attack the first enemy he comes upon.




Shoon shakes his head at Sir Merrick and whispers, "What if the one we take prisoner refuses to speak or knows nothing?  Let me knock them out and then we can decide what to do afterwards."  Shoon prepares to knock unconcious the first opponent they meet.


----------



## Voadam

With a curt shake of his head Sir Merrick does not agree to the bounty hunter's full request and replies in a low voice "*Knock out two if you can, but we take them down before they can raise an alarm. If we have to find more we will. Jinx, get the door then step out of the way*." Sir Merrick looks tightly sprung and grim, preparing to unleash swift violence without mercy in this place of evil. "*Now."*


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Hm, we will see what happens when the battle commences.  If you are worried about the alarm being raised then we should close the door behind us."  Shoon nods to the back of the group.

He then turns and readies for battle.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I'm ready.
Chain dangles in the air, Kord's champion ready himself to unleash fury and wrath upon the evil foes, once the door is open, he charge side by side with Merrick


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods and passes the everburning torch to Jinx.  "The Shining One be with us," the cleric intones.

Once he sees that all are ready, Aeron takes the task of opening the door so the warriors can swiftly move in.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Fully at the back of the pack, holding both a torch and an unsheathed dagger, and in no mood to bolt up front to be someone's valet, Jinx vigorously but silently shakes his head no at Merrick.  Seeing the seething fury only barely concealed on the knight's face, however, Jinx was about to hustle forward to open the door when the Last Prophet thankfully relieved him of the duty.  At the back, and still holding the quavering torch, Jinx titters nervously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren twirls a knife rapidly through his fingers as impatience builds through him.  He glances behind him quickly, keeping an eye out into all three of the passages.  Perhaps it isn't impatience that is getting to him, he thinks.

Upon hearing the others converse about capturing an enemy and using him as a guide, Deren grimaces.  "Just what we need," he mutters, "Someone to lead us directly into the pits of darkness.  Uh oh, door's opening."


----------



## Rhun

Aeron throws open the stout wooden door, as Merrick and Zirat charge forward. Two smoking torches light the room beyond the door...a furnished room, holding a long table with a bench to each side, a couple of chairs, and various pegs and hangers mounted to the walls. 

Four men stand within, dressed for battle but obviously not expecting it right at this moment. They wear bronzed half-plate, and have their weapons near at hand, but are completely surprised by your sudden assault. One stands in the archway leading into another chamber to the north, one to the south, and two sit at across the table to the east. These men wear brown surcoats over their armor, embossed with a black triangle.


*Please post your surprise round actions.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon darts into the room and quickly moves to the far side of the man to the south and snatches up his weapon before he can reach it.  "Leave your weapons where they are and surrender!" he says hopefully.

OOC: I want to move to AY-66 and pick up the guy's weapon.  If that's possible.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Holding the torch, and standing his ground, Jinx looks surprised at the fighting mens' at-ease disposition but takes no special move to take advantage of their distracted state.  The gnome instead turns his head back to regard the hall behind the group, that he might watch for anyone attempting to creep up on the party and catch _them_ unawares.

*Continue holding the torch and his dagger, staying put.  Listen +3.  Spot +1.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Stepping forward (To AX64), Kord's champion tries to smash his spiked chain on the human (#1) that stand to his right. 

ooc: MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] Reach 10 ft.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick charges to in front of the table then spins and slashes at the man to the North in the chamber doorway, attacking with all the power and momentum of his charge.

Charge to AZ64 then attacks #1 in the entryway to the north with powerful charge feat Glaive +9 1d10+6+1d6 x3 slashing AC 14


----------



## Dichotomy

Hoping to do what he can so that the group can surround the foes, Aeron moves in with his morningstar and attacks.
[sblock=OOC]Move to AX66 and attack #4.  +5 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren takes a little step forward and whips his dagger forward at the man in front of him.

OOC: _5' step forward.  Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]  +1d6 SA since they're flat-footed and the guy is just within the area.  Also, +2 damage since they're Human._


----------



## InVinoVeritas

A cruel glint appears in Ciaran's eye as he steps back to fill in behind Deren. He fires his crossbow over the halfling's head into one of the men, and reloads.

[sblock=ooc]Ciaran takes a 5' step to AT63, fires at #2, and reloads.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, early evening - Surprise Round*

Deren takes a little step forward and whips his dagger forward at the man in front of him. The little blade flashes through the air, slashing a wide gash across one of the seated guard's necks. 

Shoon darts into the room and quickly moves to the far side of the man to the south and snatches up his weapon before he can reach it.  "Leave your weapons where they are and surrender!" he says hopefully. With his foe surprised, Shoon manages to grab the man's battleaxe first, leaving the guard lacking a primary weapon.

A cruel glint appears in Ciaran's eye as he steps back to fill in behind Deren. He fires his crossbow over the halfling's head into one of the men, and reloads. The hastily aimed bolt whizzes over Deren's head, strikes the wall, and glances harmlessly off Merrick's armored back.

Sir Merrick charges to in front of the table then spins and slashes at the man to the North in the chamber doorway, attacking with all the power and momentum of his charge. The blade of his glaive cuts a wound across the man's chest, but fails to put him down.

Holding the torch, and standing his ground, Jinx looks surprised at the fighting mens' at-ease disposition but takes no special move to take advantage of their distracted state. The gnome instead turns his head back to regard the hall behind the group, that he might watch for anyone attempting to creep up on the party and catch them unawares.

[sblock=For Jinx]
All is quiet behind the group, and Jinx notices no signs of danger from that direction. However, the noise of the clanging weapons from the fight ahead is fairly loud...and the gnome wonders who or what it may attract in these dungeons if it lasts too long.
[/sblock]

Hoping to do what he can so that the group can surround the foes, Aeron moves in with his morningstar and attacks the guard whose weapon Shoon stole, smacking the man a sturdy blow to his left arm.

Stepping forward, Kord's champion tries to smash his spiked chain on the human that stand to his right. The chain skitters off of the man's bronze armor, doing no discernable damage to the flesh beneath.



*
Initiative Count

19 Deren - 5' step, attack vrs G2 19 (success), damage 11
17 Shoon - move, pick-up item
17 Ciaran - 5' step, attack "1" (failure)
13 Merrick - charge, attack vrs G1 25 (success), damage 16
13 Guard 3 - Surprised
13 Guard 4 - Surprised
12 Jinx - no action
12 Guard 2 - Surprised
07 Aeron - move, attack vrs G4 25 (success), damage 8
04 Guard 1 - Surprised
02 Zirat - 5' step, attack G4 (#1 cannot be struck from Zirat's position) 14 (failure)



PC Status
Merrick	17/22
Shoon	16/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1	22/38
Guard 2	16/27
Guard 3 19/27
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon holds on to the axe with one hand while he readies to strike the enemy with the other should he attempt to attack, flee, or call for help.


Ready attack on the guy I'm near, punch him for non-lethal damage if he attempts to attack flee or call for help.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx hustles everyone into the room and, worried about the loud clanging of arms and armor, quickly closes the door behind himself.

*Move into room, get everyone else in room (hopefully) and close door.  Or however much of that he can fit in this round.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren quickly grabs another knife and throws it at the same guard, hoping to take him out of the combat.

_OOC: Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] +1d6 SA since they're flat-footed - because Deren goes before them in the init count on the first round.  Also, +2 damage since they're Human._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Cursing his luck, Zirat tries to move into a flanking position and strike one of the guards.
If no flanking position is available, Zirat will attack normally.


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC: No plan survives contact with the enemy, especially when most of your allies don't even try to follow it. :\ )


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, seeing that his direct foe is now wounded, unarmed, and the subject of Shoon's attempt to keep someone alive, moves by the unarmed man toward the armed foes and swings his morningstar again.
[sblock=OOC]Move to AZ 66; attack 3.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick slashes the guard again, attempting to drop him before he can flee or call out.

Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing


----------



## Rhun

*Just waiting on IVV to post. If I don't see anything by tomorrow, I'll NPC his character.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

*(I'm back... Sorry...)*

Ciaran rolls his eyes at the nervous gnome. "Bah, you need more time? Here. Zbrawkx."

With the speaking of the fell word, filaments streamed from Ciaran's mouth to fill the hallway behind them. He then rushed into the room with Jinx.

*ooc: Cast Web and move into the room.*


----------



## Rhun

Deren quickly grabs another knife and throws it at the same guard, hoping to take him out of the combat. While he doesn't take the man down, the knife sinks deeply into his shoulder, and the blood drenches down the front of his once pristine bronze armor.

Shoon holds on to the axe with one hand while he readies to strike the enemy with the other should he attempt to attack, flee, or call for help.

Ciaran rolls his eyes at the nervous gnome. "Bah, you need more time? Here. Zbrawkx." With the speaking of the fell word, filaments streamed from Ciaran's mouth to fill the hallway behind them. He then rushed into the room with Jinx.

Sir Merrick slashes the guard again, attempting to drop him before he can flee or call out. The knight's glaive is turned aside by the man's armor.

The first of the guards regains his composure, grabbing his own battleaxe and leaping atop the table. His overhand swing cleaves into Merrick's shoulder, tearing flesh and muscle.

The unarmed guard near Shoon, Zirat and Aeron gives the monk an evil look and draws a dagger from his belt. Shoon manages to strike the guard first, but the monl's fist proves less than useful against his armored foe. "Die, bastard!" shouts the guard, slashing a gash across Shoon's arm with his dagger.

Jinx hustles everyone into the room, worried about the loud clanging of arms and armor, but finds there is really not much room to move into the chamber; at least, not without exposing himself to an enemy's weapon. *I allowed this to work, since Deren hadn't moved yet.*

"Ware intruders!" cries the other guard at the table, wounded from Deren's daggers, as he moves around the edge of the table to engage Merrick. The knight ducks beneath the guard's powerful axe stroke, unharmed by the deadly blade.

Aeron, seeing that his direct foe is now wounded, unarmed, and the subject of Shoon's attempt to keep someone alive, starts to move by the unarmed man toward the armed foes. Seeing the dagger appear in the man's hand, Aeron decides to stay put, and swings his morningstar again. The cleric's weapon bounces of the man's breastplate, leaving a ding in the bronze. *If you still want to move past him, I'll update this, but it would draw the AoO.*[/size[

The last (visible) guard Steps out of the annex tot he north, swinging his own battleaxe at Merrick. The weapons cuts across the knight's chest, spraying blood. Merrick, besieged by the three skilled warriors, staggers, dizzy from blood loss, barely able to maintain his footing.

Cursing his luck, Zirat tries to move into a flanking position and strike one of the guards. His chain whistles through the air, slamming one of guards threatening Merrick a solid blow!

You can hear cries of alarm sounding from somewhere down the southern passage.


*
Grey area indicates Ciaran's web, good for 30 minutes!

Initiative Count
19 Deren - attack vrs G2 17 (success), damage 10
17 Shoon - ready action: attack
17 Ciaran - cast web, move
13 Merrick - attack vrs G1 13 (failure)
13 Guard 3 - jump check 14 (success), attack vrs Merrick 19 (success), damage 8
13 Shoon - attack vrs G4 14 (failure)
13 Guard 4 - attack vrs Shoon 22 (success), damage 5
12 Jinx - moves
12 Guard 2 - 5' step, attack vrs Merrick 10 (failure)
07 Aeron - attack vrs G4 12 (failure)
04 Guard 1 - attack vrs Merrick 17 (success), damage 9
02 Zirat - attack vrs G1 24 (success), damage 10



PC Status
Merrick	0/22; DISABLED
Shoon	11/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1	12/38
Guard 2	6/27
Guard 3 27/27
Guard 4 19/27
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"You're supposed to stay down!" snarls the little halfling as he throws another knife at the same guard, though his light voice does not go well with the threat in his words.

_OOC: Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]. Also, +2 damage since they're Human._


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon grunts in pain as he recieves a rather nasty dagger wound from the guard.  However, he attepts to take advantage of the attack by snatching away the man's dagger.  "Do not be foolish, we have the advantage."  Just then, he hears the sounds of alarm coming from the still open door, and wonders to himself with no small amount of frustration whether or not his new allies are in fact completely incapable of following a plan.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hold on Friend
Call the gladiator to Merrick.
You'll pay!
He shouts to the one who slashed the knight and swings his chain one more

Attack #1


----------



## Dichotomy

"Your aid may come, but it will not be in time to save you," Aeron says as calmly as he can while taking his course of action.
[sblock=OOC]Thanks, Rhun.  That is precisely what I would have wanted to do.  I'll try to give some more conditionals here.  A lot can change quickly.

Aeron attacks 4.  If he manages to drop 4, Aeron moves to stand over his fallen form.  If he doesn't drop 4, he doesn't move.

If 4 is already gone, Cure Mod Wounds on Sir Merrick, if Aeron can reach him.  If 4 is gone, but Aeron can't reach Sir Merrick, Cure Light Wounds on Shoon.

I hope that is enough.  Otherwise, just do the best you can.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Just then, he hears the sounds of alarm coming from the still open door




*Just for clarification, the sounds of alarm come from the open passage to the south, not the open door where Jinx and Deren are.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Just for clarification, the sounds of alarm come from the open passage to the south, not the open door where Jinx and Deren are.*




So the web just trapped us?  Wooh!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

*Bah, I can get rid of the web quick, no worries.   *

Ciaran continues his matter-of-fact sense of calm as he reloads his crossbow and fires at the guard directly in front of him. "Gentlemen,"  Ciaran observes, addressing the guards, "what could be worth your lives to fight us here and now?"


----------



## Voadam

Beset on all sides, grievouly wounded, and bleeding heavily Sir Merrick takes the measure of the guard who leapt upon the table then brought down his axe upon the knight. Merrick lashes out to take the high ground away from him by knocking over the table with a powerful effort.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Certain now that trouble will come from up the southern passageway, Jinx keeps a careful watch on the passageways behind the group in the hope that he may provide a few crucial seconds of forewarning ere everyone is overwhelmed by surprise from behind.

*Spot +1, Listen +3.*


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the delays guys...I promise to have the next post up tonight, though. *


----------



## Rhun

"You're supposed to stay down!" snarls the little halfling as he throws another knife at the same guard, though his light voice does not go well with the threat in his words. Still, the dagger is on-target, and this time the guard stays down, the weapon buried in his throat.

Ciaran continues his matter-of-fact sense of calm as he reloads his crossbow and fires at the guard directly in front of him. "Gentlemen,"  Ciaran observes, addressing the guards, "what could be worth your lives to fight us here and now?" The quarrel lodges in the man's hip, further wounding him.

Beset on all sides, grievouly wounded, and bleeding heavily Sir Merrick takes the measure of the guard who leapt upon the table then brought down his axe upon the knight. Merrick lashes out to take the high ground away from him by knocking over the table with a powerful effort. The brawny knight sends the table tipping, and the guard loses his balance, crashing heavily to the ground beside Merrick. The bandit growls savagely and climbs to his feet, suffering a crushing strike from Zirat's chain as he does so. Recovering from the blow, he attempts to slash Merrick with his axe, but his strike is inches from connecting with the knight.

Shoon grunts in pain as he recieves a rather nasty dagger wound from the guard.  However, he attepts to take advantage of the attack by snatching away the man's dagger.  "Do not be foolish, we have the advantage."  Just then, he hears the sounds of alarm coming from the still open door, and wonders to himself with no small amount of frustration whether or not his new allies are in fact completely incapable of following a plan. The skilled warrior is well prepared for Shoon's disarm attemps, and the monk receives another nasty slash for his trouble, failing horribly in his attempt to snatch the dagger. *Shoon does not have Improve Disarm, and thus provoked an AoO.* The guard attempts to follow this up with another slash, but this time Shoon evades the knife.

Certain now that trouble will come from up the southern passageway, Jinx keeps a careful watch on the passageways behind the group in the hope that he may provide a few crucial seconds of forewarning ere everyone is overwhelmed by surprise from behind.

[sblock=Jinx]
Jinx still doesn't hear or sees anything from beyond the webs
[/sblock]

"Your aid may come, but it will not be in time to save you," Aeron says as calmly as he can while taking his course of action. His mace strike true, but the blow has little behind it, and fails to drop the guard.

The bandit in the doorway slashes at Zirat, but the skilled fighter dances aside, reliving his days of glory in the arena. "Hold on Friend!" calls the gladiator to Merrick."You'll pay!"he shouts to the one who slashed the knight and swings his chain one more. The angry gladiator's weapon smashes into his foe, and sends the temple guard tumbling to the ground.

The cries of alarm from the south continue.


*
Grey area indicates Ciaran's web, good for 30 minutes!

Voadam, if you would like to take the AoO vrs G3 when he stands back up, let me know and I'll change the post to reflect that. You would drop to -1 hit points, though.

Initiative Count
19 Deren - attack vrs G2 20 (success), damage 7
17 Ciaran - attack vrs G1 20 (success), damage 5
13 Merrick - STR check 19
13 Guard 3 - Reflex save 10 (failure), stand from prone; attack vrs Merrick 12 (failure)
13 Shoon - attemp disarm (failure due to damage suffered from AoO)
13 Guard 4 - AoO vrs Shoon "20" (threat), confirm 12 (failure), damage 6; attack Shoon 10 (failure)
12 Jinx - nothing
07 Aeron - attack G4 18 (success), damage 5
04 Guard 1 - attack vrs Zirat 18 (failure)
02 Zirat - AoO vrs G3 "20" (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 22; attack vrs G1 21 (success), damage 



PC Status
Merrick	0/22; DISABLED
Shoon	5/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*

[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1	-1/38
Guard 2	-1/27
Guard 3 5/27
Guard 4 14/27
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"Someone finish this one," Aeron points at the guard next to himself, "so I can get to Sir Merrick!"
[sblock=OOC]Move next to Sir Merrick and use Cure Moderate Wounds.  Delay if necessary until after 4 is dropped.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Augh!" Shoon yells in pain as he barely manages to avoid an even more grevous wound.  "So- be- it-" he says to the guard through gritted teeth.  Shoon dodges past the guard's dagger as he makes to knock the man senseless.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat tries to reach a good spot where his long chain can strike the human who attacked Merrick (#3).
Then he will have view on the corridor to the south, his chain ready to strike any charging opponents as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

When Zirat manuevers to help keep watch on the southern passageway, Jinx scowls at him.  "Get the fourth 'un afore ye worry what's next, or we won't have a "next" to worry aboot!  There's sommat comin' alright, but with luck me eyes and ears'll give us warning enough.  Now to it, man!  To it!  They're not likely ter get past Ciaran's web afore gettin' to us."  

*The gnome encourages Zirat to get back into the room to finish the guards and leave the gnome to his watching.  Spot +1, Listen +3.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren hesitates as he looks at the downed guard with a knife in his throat.  "Huh," he mutters, "Hadn't meant to kill him, just knock him out."

He shakes his head as he returns his focus on the rest of the battle.  He enters the room as he tosses a dagger at the more wounded of the two guards.

OOC: _Moves to 63AY.  OOC: Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]. Also, +2 damage since they're Human._


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran shrugs as the guards drop without a plea. "What a senseless waste of life," he quietly observes, as he reloads his crossbow. He fires at the far one, closest to the passageway (#3)  and leans against the wall, almost lackadaisically awaiting a response.


----------



## Rhun

*Just waiting on Voadam to post up...if I don't see anything today, I'll move combat forward when I get home from work tonight.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick moves a step towards the Prophet then holds his action to attack the nearest guard if the priest is able to heal him.

Ready action to attack an opponent if Merrick is healed.


----------



## Rhun

Deren hesitates as he looks at the downed guard with a knife in his throat. "Huh," he mutters, "Hadn't meant to kill him, just knock him out." He shakes his head as he returns his focus on the rest of the battle. He enters the room as he tosses a dagger at the more wounded of the two guards. This time, though, his dagger dlies wide, striking only the stone wall of the chamber.

Ciaran shrugs as the guards drop without a plea. "What a senseless waste of life," he quietly observes, as he reloads his crossbow. He fires at the far one, closest to the passageway and leans against the wall, almost lackadaisically awaiting a response. The bolt misses, perhaps due to the wizard's carefree approach to aiming at the target.

Sir Merrick moves a step towards the Prophet then holds his action to attack the nearest guard if the priest is able to heal him. The nearby guard, furious at having been knocked to the ground, strike Merrick with his axe, and the knight tumbles to the ground. Sir Merrick lays still, unconscious or dead.

"Augh!" Shoon yells in pain as he barely manages to avoid an even more grevous wound. "So- be- it-" he says to the guard through gritted teeth. Shoon dodges past the guard's dagger as he makes to knock the man senseless. The monk gets some payback as he pommels his opponent, but the man remains standing. He spits at Shoon and attempts to impale him on the dagger, but this time the monk gets out of the way in time to avoid another wound.

When Zirat manuevers to help keep watch on the southern passageway, Jinx scowls at him.  "Get the fourth 'un afore ye worry what's next, or we won't have a "next" to worry aboot!  There's sommat comin' alright, but with luck me eyes and ears'll give us warning enough.  Now to it, man!  To it!  They're not likely ter get past Ciaran's web afore gettin' to us."  

"Someone finish this one," Aeron points at the guard next to himself, "so I can get to Sir Merrick!" With a grunt, the Last Prophet decides to take matters into his own hands, and crushes his mace down on the guard, dropping him.

Zirat stands his ground and whips his chain at the last of the guards. He crushes it mercilously into his foe, and drops the last of the temple guards in the chamber. Stepping forward, he peers down the corridor to the south. Unfortunately, it bends out of sight, and although the sounds of alarm are loud from tat direction, Zirat cannot see any immediate threat.




*
Just for anyone that is confused: North is always toward the top of my maps. This means the passage south is to the bottom, from where the alarm sounds are coming. The passage to the west is where Ciaran cast his web spell, as indicated on the map.

I'm going to continue round to round with the current initiative count.

Initiative Count
19 Deren - attack vrs G3 11 (failure)
17 Ciaran - attack vrs G3 13 (failure)
13 Merrick - 5' step
13 Guard 3 - attack vrs Merrick 18 (success), damage 4
13 Shoon - attack vrs G4 20 (success), damage 7
13 Guard 4 - attack vrs Shoon 12 (failure)
12 Jinx - nothing
07 Aeron - attack G4 18 (success), damage 9
02 Zirat - attack vrs G3 21 (success), damage 10; 5' step


PC Status
Merrick	-4/22; unconscious
Shoon	5/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1	-2/38
Guard 2	-2/27
Guard 3 -5/27
Guard 4 -1/27
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Once the last of the enemies has fallen Shoon quickly moves to try to stablize as many as he can, starting with the one who is the worst off.  "Aeron, after you have tended to Sir Merrick, please assist me."

Heal +6


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx nods at the sound of Zirat's chain lashing at the guardsmen, then scuttles forward.  Careful not to implicate himself in the magical webbing cast by Ciaran, Jinx leans around the corner and quietly peeps down the southern hall.  The gnome tries to discretely hide, while listening and attempting to spy out any comers.  _Hope the dark shrouds me from sight._ Already mentally composing the beginnings of a spell, the gnome wrings two hands together nervously while watching.  _That Ciaran's a deadly lot, he is.  D'you see how 'e leaned up all casual-like in that room thar?  I'd like ter scorch whatever terror's comin' up this 'ere hall, but mayhap that Last Prophet o' C--o' whatsitwhosit's got some weight ahind 'is words.  Little sleeping aid, then Bauble?_  Nodding to himself, Jinx deftly leaves off weaving the _scorching ray_ spell he'd begun to prepare in favor of something more humane.

[sblock=Rhun]Move to AT64.  Spot +1, Listen +3.  Hide +6.  If Jinx sees or hears anything concrete, he will imediately gauge the distance between himself and the oncomers.   Jinx will move backward to stand in front of the door to the room and will ready _color spray _ with the intent to cast the spell on as many as he can catch once the relief rounds the corner after Ciaran's webbing.  _Color spray_, 15-foot cone, Will DC 15 negates, spell resistance yes.  If these actions take more than one round, that is fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"It shall be done."

With that, Aeron first turns to Sir Merrick, bestowing Pelor's healing with a prayer.
[sblock=OOC]Cure Moderate Wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Leave'em be, in the ring the vultures tend'em, we are going to have company soon.
With that the big gladiator takes out a vial of oil and pours it on his chain.

*Oil of magic weapon +1


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran reloads his crossbow from his spot by the wall. "Do we know anything about the nature of the threat? Which way are they headed? Can they see us? It is rather dark for humans down here. Perhaps the only light they should see is a will-o-wisp in the webs. Why should they know to come here?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon rolls his eyes, barely able to contain his annoyance.  "They most likely heard all the shouting and fighting through the open door.  Avoiding something like this was the reason I said we should quickly enter and close it behind us."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

*OOC:  Jinx had closed the door earlier, in post 1253 on pg. 32.  He closed it the first round when fighting broke out.  It should still be closed, or so I thought.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves to behind the table and squats behind it, using it as cover, as he peers around the edge down the hallway to the south.


----------



## Rhun

Deren moves to behind the table and squats behind it, using it as cover, as he peers around the edge down the hallway to the south.

Ciaran reloads his crossbow from his spot by the wall. "Do we know anything about the nature of the threat? Which way are they headed? Can they see us? It is rather dark for humans down here. Perhaps the only light they should see is a will-o-wisp in the webs. Why should they know to come here?"

Another temple guard, this one dressed in dark brown studded leather armor, peaks around the corned and snaps up his crossbow, loosing a bolt at Deren. The missile slams into the top of the knocked-over table with a loud "thunk".

"It shall be done." With that, Aeron first turns to Sir Merrick, bestowing Pelor's healing with a prayer. The worst of Merrick's wounds disappear before your eyes, and the paleness begins to fade as his skin returns to a more healthy hue.

Once the last of the enemies has fallen Shoon quickly moves to try to stablize as many as he can, starting with the one who is the worst off.  "Aeron, after you have tended to Sir Merrick, please assist me." As the monk begins to aid the first guard, he realizes that this one's wounds may be beyond his skill.

Jinx nods at the sound of Zirat's chain lashing at the guardsmen, then scuttles forward, opening the door and moving to the west.  Careful not to implicate himself in the magical webbing cast by Ciaran, Jinx leans around the corner and quietly peeps down the southern hall.  The gnome tries to discretely hide, while listening and attempting to spy out any comers.  _Hope the dark shrouds me from sight._ Already mentally composing the beginnings of a spell, the gnome wrings two hands together nervously while watching.  _That Ciaran's a deadly lot, he is.  D'you see how 'e leaned up all casual-like in that room thar?  I'd like ter scorch whatever terror's comin' up this 'ere hall, but mayhap that Last Prophet o' C--o' whatsitwhosit's got some weight ahind 'is words.  Little sleeping aid, then Bauble?_  Nodding to himself, Jinx deftly leaves off weaving the _scorching ray_ spell he'd begun to prepare in favor of something more humane.

[sblock=Jinx]
Jinx can detect the sound of voices from beyond the webbing, but cannot make out the words or see who is speaking.
[/sblock]

"Leave'em be, in the ring the vultures tend'em, we are going to have company soon." With that the big gladiator takes out a vial of oil and pours it on his chain


*
The door was closed until this round when Jinx had to open it to move down the corridor.

Initiative Count
19 Deren - moves
17 Ciaran -
17 Guard 5 - 5' step, attack vrs Deren 12 (failure)
13 Merrick - fails to stabilize
13 Shoon - heal check "1" (failure) to aid G4
12 Jinx - moves
07 Aeron - cast cure moderate wounds, heals Merrick 17 points
02 Zirat - applies oil of magic weapon +1


PC Status
Merrick	12/22; unconscious
Shoon	5/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -2/38
Guard 2 -2/27
Guard 3 -5/27
Guard 4 -1/27
Guard 5 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"Gah!" Deren cries out as he jumps back from the near hit.  He grabs a knife and throws it, alerting the others as he does so: "There's more over here!"  Grumbling, he mutters, "There's always more..."

_OOC: Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]. Also, +2 damage since they're Human.
_


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Aeron, I am afraid this one is beyond my skill.  Please tend to him first."  Shoon moves to the next injured guard, hoping to at least be able to do something for this one.  "I wonder if the new foes will at least allow us to save their brethren from death..." he mutters.

(OOC: Oh crap, where did that hallway come from?  I didn't see that!)


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> (OOC: Oh crap, where did that hallway come from?  I didn't see that!)





*FWIW, I've pointed that hallway out like three times now, and have kept mentioning how the cries of alarm have come from the "southern hall."*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> *FWIW, I've pointed that hallway out like three times now, and have kept mentioning how the cries of alarm have come from the "southern hall."*




(Poop.  I thought you meant down the hall out the doorway.  Oh well, my comment to Ciaran still stands, just get rid of the mention of the door.)


----------



## Dichotomy

Without a word, Aeron steps by the fallen foes and tends to Shoon's wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick gets up with a grunt of thanks to the prophet cut off as he hears the clash of continued combat. His eyes narrow and he charges off to deal with the guardsman to the South while avoiding webs.

move action get up. Charge to AZ 68 to powerful charge attack guard 5  unless that gets him into webs, in which case he hurls a javelin instead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hearing voices coming up from the southern hallway and satisified that he's seen as much as his poor gnome eyesight will allow in the dark, Jinx stands his ground by the doorway, his back facing his companions in the room, his eyes on Ciaran's thicket of webbing to the west.  With a low whisper, the gnome warns his companions of what approaches from up the southern hall.  "They've got aid coming up from the southern hall.  Ciaran's web may hold most of them, and the others what as make it through that will have to face being put to sleep by me magic afore they can get to us in this room here.  Just you's be ready to do yer part, though.  Not that you hadn't already..."   The gnome holds a hand aloft, readying to cast the spell he's held in reserve.

[sblock=Rhun]Going with same readied spell as last round. Jinx will move backward away from the southern-facing hall and Ciaran's webs to stand in front of the door to the room and will ready _color spray_ with the intent to cast the spell on as many as he can catch once the relief rounds the corner after Ciaran's webbing. _Color spray_, 15-foot cone, Will DC 15 negates, spell resistance yes. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Hey CB, you are still confused about the passages. The southern passage is where the enemy with the crossbow is, the one that just shot at Deren. CB is standing in the western passage, outside of the room. The voices he hears are coming from the west beyond the webs.*


----------



## Rhun

"Gah!" Deren cries out as he jumps back from the near hit.  He grabs a knife and throws it, alerting the others as he does so: "There's more over here!"  Grumbling, he mutters, "There's always more..." His blade twirls unerringly through the air, and sticks in the guard's eye, dropping him instantly to the ground.

Sir Merrick gets up with a grunt of thanks to the prophet cut off as he hears the clash of continued combat. His eyes narrow and he charges off to deal with the guardsman to the south, though he pulls up short as he sees the man fall!

"Aeron, I am afraid this one is beyond my skill.  Please tend to him first."  Shoon moves to the next injured guard, hoping to at least be able to do something for this one.  "I wonder if the new foes will at least allow us to save their brethren from death..." he mutters.

Hearing voices coming up from the hallway and satisified that he's seen as much as his poor gnome eyesight will allow in the dark, Jinx stands his ground by the doorway, his back facing his companions in the room, his eyes on Ciaran's thicket of webbing to the west.  With a low whisper, the gnome warns his companions of what approaches from up the hall.  "They've got aid coming up from the west.  Ciaran's web may hold most of them, and the others what as make it through that will have to face being put to sleep by me magic afore they can get to us in this room here.  Just you's be ready to do yer part, though.  Not that you hadn't already..."   The gnome holds a hand aloft, readying to cast the spell he's held in reserve.

Without a word, Aeron steps by the fallen foes and tends to Shoon's wounds.

Zirat moves to stan shoulder to shoulder with Merrick.

A cry sounds from the south. "They killed Jorg! Pull back."



*

Initiative Count
19 Deren - attack vrs G5 26 (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 11
17 Ciaran -
13 Merrick - moves
13 Shoon - move, heal check 18 (success), guard 2 stabilized
12 Jinx - move, ready action to cast
07 Aeron - cast cure light wounds on Shoon, healing 8 points
02 Zirat - move ?


PC Status
Merrick	12/22; unconscious
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -3/38
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -6/27
Guard 4 -2/27
Guard 5 -3/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

With Shoon's wounds mended, Aeron now turns to the fallen foe to which the monk referred.  With a mutter to Pelor, the enemies blood stops flowing.
[sblock=OOC]Cure minor wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

"My thanks Aeron, but I am not in danger of dying, these others are."  Having stabilized one of the guards, Shoon moves on to the next one.  "Why does it never occur to them to surrender?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Moving forward, the big gladiator lashes his destructive chain towards the guard.

Move to BA68, 10ft. reach, attack with "Now" magical spiked chain.
+2 power attack, MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+7, crit x2, piercing]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Taking his eyes off the western hallway for a moment, Jinx pops his head back into the guards' room where his companions are still busy contending with survivors.  "There's company on the way, coming at us from the west!  Hopefully Ciaran's nest will hold 'em, but if not, I gots a nice surprise."  The gnome tries to simultaneously eye both the western and southern hallways, as well as the room itself where everyone else is.

*OOC:  Indeed, I missed Rhun's note.  Thanks for pointing it out.  I posted an explanation for my confusion in the OOC thread.  No worries, I'm content to roll forward and gloss over my error.  Sorry, though!*


----------



## Dire Lemming

CB, did you miss this?



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *Hey CB, you are still confused about the passages. The southern passage is where the enemy with the crossbow is, the one that just shot at Deren. CB is standing in the western passage, outside of the room. The voices he hears are coming from the west beyond the webs.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran listens intently to Jinx's theories. "That would be a possibility."  

He kneels down by one of the guards that have been bandaged up. "So, tell me, which one of you is Jorg?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ciaran listens intently to Jinx's theories. "That would be a possibility."
> 
> He kneels down by one of the guards that have been bandaged up. "So, tell me, which one of you is Jorg?"





(OOC: The one who got shot in the eye in the southern passage and dropped dead just before the guys in the southern passage started yelling about how he was dead!)


----------



## InVinoVeritas

*OOC: Thanks... Admittedly, Ciaran's been somewhat inattentive as of late himself...*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren moves 10 feet closer, but he stands back with knives in hand, ready to move forward and attack, but desiring to hang behind the bigger targets.  "One shot," he muses to himself.  "Always fear the tiny blades of little people."

_OOC:  Sorry if y'all were waiting on me!
_


----------



## Rhun

Deren moves 10 feet closer, but he stands back with knives in hand, ready to move forward and attack, but desiring to hang behind the bigger targets.  "One shot," he muses to himself.  "Always fear the tiny blades of little people."

Ciaran listens intently to Jinx's theories. "That would be a possibility."  He kneels down by one of the guards that have been bandaged up. "So, tell me, which one of you is Jorg?" The wounded guard answers only with a groan, still unconscious.

Merrick and Zirat continue to stand in the hallway, Zirat slamming his chain down on the body of the guard that Deren took out with a dagger a few moments previous. Both the warriors can hear the sounds of guards crying out an alarm from somewhere beyond the bend in the corridor.

"My thanks Aeron, but I am not in danger of dying, these others are."  Having stabilized one of the guards, Shoon moves on to the next one.  "Why does it never occur to them to surrender?"

Taking his eyes off the western hallway for a moment, Jinx pops his head back into the guards' room where his companions are still busy contending with survivors.  "There's company on the way, coming at us from the west!  Hopefully Ciaran's nest will hold 'em, but if not, I gots a nice surprise."  The gnome tries to simultaneously eye both the western and southern hallways, as well as the room itself where everyone else is.

With Shoon's wounds mended, Aeron now turns to the fallen foe to which the monk referred.  With a mutter to Pelor, the enemies blood stops flowing. 

*
Nope, not waiting on you Dogmoon...I've just been a bit of a slacker. Been a bit of a busy summer so far.

Between Shoon and Aeron, they've managed to stabilize the four guards that you first took out.

Initiative Count
19 Deren - 
17 Ciaran -
13 Merrick - 
13 Shoon - 
12 Jinx - 
07 Aeron - casts cure minor wounds
02 Zirat - 


PC Status
Merrick	12/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -4/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks at the others. "It sounds as though they are scared of us, perhaps we can get them to give up now.  It wouild be much better than a prolonged battle, even if we are capable of winning it." With the fallen foes no longer in danger of dying, he starts moving down the southern passage and yells at the voices.  "Fight, and we shall defeat you!  Flee and we shall hunt you down!  Surrender now and you shall be spared."  When he gets to the corner he glances down at the obviously dead bandit for any signs of rank and then peeks around the corner.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Let us hope they waste no more of our time.  We have a friend to find," Aeron adds as he moves up behind Sir Merrick to heal him.
[sblock=OOC]Cure light wounds on Sir Merrick.

Rhun, I'd wanted to use only a cure minor wounds on the downed enemy so as to stop him from bleeding out.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Rhun, I'd wanted to use only a cure minor wounds on the downed enemy so as to stop him from bleeding out.




*I knew that. *


----------



## Rhun

*Waiting on the mighty warriors to post up and lead the way forward...or retreat, if that is the decision.*


----------



## Voadam

"*We need one conscious to tell us where Lord Krane is held. Prophet, can you bring one around or do we need to haul them out as prisoners?"*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick prepares a javelin, ready to hurl it at the first foe who shows his head.


----------



## Dichotomy

"By Pelor's will, I shall revive one now," Aeron nods to Sir Merrick.

As the cleric moves to the same man he just healed, he looks to the members of the group not directly guarding the passage.  "I could use help.  I'm not of the inquisition persuasion."
[sblock=OOC]I guess first I'll make sure the guy is merely unconscious, not dead.  If he's dead, find one that isn't.  Then I'll use a cure light wounds spell, two if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OCC: So... What's around the corner?  Also, guys, if you're going to wake him up use the manacles first.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx remains in the western passageway and posts a watch looking west.

[sblock=Rhun]*Spot +1.  Listen +3.  No darkvision (but as far as I remember, Jinx was holding Aeron's torch, though this may have changed).  Does Jinx still have color spray readied?*[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat goes to help with the interrogation


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> (OCC: So... What's around the corner?  Also, guys, if you're going to wake him up use the manacles first.)



Well, pretty sure Aeron wouldn't think of, or even use, the manacles of his own accord...  You might want to tell him.    [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around. He watches as Jinx and Shoon head south to check on things. Picking a bit of cobweb out from between his teeth, he decides that the exploration party will be able to take care of themselves. 

He comes over to Aeron and Zirat. "It is not my training to extract information, but I can ask questions." He crouches over the guard Aeron stabilized, and inspects him. He pats him down, checks any pockets and pouches he can find, feels behind his ears, looks inside the guard's mouth, and finally, once he is properly manacled, checks his eyes. Ciaran's approach is clinical and thorough, almost like checking a horse for insect bites or signs of disease.


----------



## Dog Moon

"I think we need to leave," Deren says nervously.  "There's more on the way and though the web may hold them out, it may also trap us in.  Besides, the south here is open and in a place like this, we don't know for sure if one of the walls around us opens up into a secret passage."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Speak! You son of a Troll.
The big champion shakes the human guard.
How many are there? Where is Lord Krane?


----------



## Rhun

"I think we need to leave," Deren says nervously.  "There's more on the way and though the web may hold them out, it may also trap us in.  Besides, the south here is open and in a place like this, we don't know for sure if one of the walls around us opens up into a secret passage."

Ciaran looks around. He watches as Jinx and Shoon head south to check on things. Picking a bit of cobweb out from between his teeth, he decides that the exploration party will be able to take care of themselves. He comes over to Aeron and Zirat. "It is not my training to extract information, but I can ask questions." He crouches over the guard Aeron stabilized, and inspects him. He pats him down, checks any pockets and pouches he can find, feels behind his ears, looks inside the guard's mouth, and finally, once he is properly manacled, checks his eyes. Ciaran's approach is clinical and thorough, almost like checking a horse for insect bites or signs of disease

Sir Merrick prepares a javelin, ready to hurl it at the first foe who shows his head.

Shoon looks at the others. "It sounds as though they are scared of us, perhaps we can get them to give up now.  It wouild be much better than a prolonged battle, even if we are capable of winning it." With the fallen foes no longer in danger of dying, he starts moving down the southern passage and yells at the voices.  "Fight, and we shall defeat you!  Flee and we shall hunt you down!  Surrender now and you shall be spared."  When he gets to the corner he glances down at the obviously dead bandit for any signs of rank and then peeks around the corner.

[sblock=Shoon]
The dead bandit does not appear to have any markings of rank or such.

Around the corner, Shoon sees another chamber...and multiple temple guards. The three he sees stand ready, crossbows aimed toward him. There appear to be more guards behind the first rank, through a door on the west side of the chamber. They appear to be waving and calling to more reinforcements behind them.
[/sblock]

Jinx remains in the western passageway and posts a watch looking west.

[sblock=Jinx]
Jinx still has _color spray_ readied, yes.

Jinx can continue to hear voices beyond the webbing (in the vincinity of squares AO63/64), but he is unable to see anything trough the webs, or make out what is being said.
[/sblock]

"By Pelor's will, I shall revive one now," Aeron nods to Sir Merrick. As the cleric moves to the same man he just healed, he looks to the members of the group not directly guarding the passage.  "I could use help.  I'm not of the inquisition persuasion." The guards eyes flutter open as Aeron heals him.

Zirat goes to help with the interrogation. "Speak! You son of a Troll."
The big champion shakes the human guard. "How many are there? Where is Lord Krane?"





*

Initiative Count
19 Deren - 
17 Ciaran -
13 Merrick - 
13 Shoon - 
12 Jinx - 
07 Aeron - casts cure light wounds
02 Zirat - 


PC Status
Merrick	12/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -4/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Uh oh."  Shoon quickly ducks back behind the corner and runs back to the others. "Uh, there are three of them with crossbows in the room at the end of the hall.  It looks as if there are more beyond the door behind them, but I cannot be sure how many.  Also, it sounds like they are bringing reinforcements."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran nods and looks up. "Good to know."  He looks around. What has been their light source?


----------



## Voadam

"*Be ready to move then, I will cover this end. He may not know Krane's name, ask about prisoners*."


----------



## Rhun

*Aeron's everburning torch has been your primary light source, but this chamber, the passage south and the chamber that Shoon is peering are all lit by normal torches in wall brackets.*


----------



## Rhun

A great bellow suddenly sounds from the southern passage, the war cry of something much larger than human. 

Another voice calls out in the common tongue, and has the sharp tone of command. "Forward now. We've got them cornered. There is no where for the rats to run."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

At the sound of the voice, Ciaran stands, no longer interest in the fallen guards. He stands, looking toward the passage.

Quietly, he adds, "Douse the torches. Keep Aeron's hidden. We must use the air about them against them."

Crouching, Ciaran concentrates, inhaling deeply, deeper than you would think possible. He then faces the south corridor, and with a howl, exhales wildly, blowing with such a force to extinguish the torches down the hallway.

[sblock=ooc]Ciaran casts Gust of Wind down the southern corridor.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon groans and whispers, "Perhaps we should have pressed the attack while they were demoralized... What now?  This new leader will likely send his underlings before him to die until he has none left, and then retreat if given the chance"  he finishes spitefully.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Let'em come and face the champion.
Zirat leaves the puny guard and goes to stand side by side with Sir Merrick


----------



## CanadienneBacon

From his position outside the door in the western hallway, Jinx enters the guards' room where everyone else is conglomerated.  "I hear voices in the western hall.  Can't get a good count or a fix on where they're coming from."   Hearing Ciaran's suggestion, Jinx, who had been holding Aeron's torch, looks askance at the flaming stick as if uncertain exactly how or where he's supposed to "hide" the thing.  Electing instead to stand just inside the guards' room and to close the western door nearly all the way (but leaving a crack open through which to continue to look), Jinx tries to stay out of Zirat and Merrick's way while also angling to be useful by _color spraying_ any neophyte oncomers who might dare to trek through Ciaran's webbing in the western hallway.

[sblock=Rhun]Move to AX64.  Enter the guard room and "close" the door behind himself.  Continue with Spot +1, Listen +3 (taking 20 on the Listen check, if possible).  

Basically, Jinx is worried that while everyone is distracted with the threat in the southern hallway someone will creep up on the party from the west.  He'll continue manning his watch post at the western door with the intent to _color spray _ anyone who makes it into Ciaran's web.  After casting _color spray_, Jinx's next move will likely be to cast _scorching ray _ at those he's color spayed.  If things get dire in the southern hallway, Jinx will use _scorching ray_ down there instead.  I've checked the map and read your last IC post, Rhun.  If I still seem to be confused re: where things are situated, please call it to my attention directly.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"Pelor is with us, my friends," Aeron says with somber confidence.  Divine energy flows over the party.
[sblock=OOC]Casting _bless_.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx straightens at Aeron's called _blessing_ of Pelor.  Normally one to hunch just slightly, the gnome shoots up, erect and surprised.  Looking left and right in an attempt to figure out from where the sudden rush of energy has come, Jinx hears Aeron's words and blinks in shock, uncertain what exactly to make of the good and wholesome feeling inspired by Aeron's prayer.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren mumbles some mutterings to himself and while only a few occasional words are heard, the meaning is quite obvious: "Knew we shoulda left earlier."

The Halfling grips his daggers tight in his hands and gets into a battle-ready position now that escape appears to no longer be an option.  "If this goes poorly," he says, "It was good to know you guys.  Although not as good as if we all survived," he adds under his breath.


----------



## Rhun

Deren mumbles some mutterings to himself and while only a few occasional words are heard, the meaning is quite obvious: "Knew we shoulda left earlier." The Halfling grips his daggers tight in his hands and gets into a battle-ready position now that escape appears to no longer be an option.  "If this goes poorly," he says, "It was good to know you guys.  Although not as good as if we all survived," he adds under his breath.

At the sound of the voice, Ciaran stands, no longer interest in the fallen guards. He stands, looking toward the passage. Quietly, he adds, "Douse the torches. Keep Aeron's hidden. We must use the air about them against them." Crouching, Ciaran concentrates, inhaling deeply, deeper than you would think possible. He then faces the south corridor, and with a howl, exhales wildly, blowing with such a force to extinguish the torches down the hallway.

Cries of surprise and disarray sound from the passage south, as the torches gutter out from the force of Ciaran's spell.

Merrick stands ready, the only one able to see now that the torches have all blown out. His glaive held ready, he waits.

Shoon groans and whispers, "Perhaps we should have pressed the attack while they were demoralized... What now?  This new leader will likely send his underlings before him to die until he has none left, and then retreat if given the chance"  he finishes spitefully.

From his position outside the door in the western hallway, Jinx enters the guards' room where everyone else is conglomerated.  "I hear voices in the western hall.  Can't get a good count or a fix on where they're coming from."   Hearing Ciaran's suggestion, Jinx, who had been holding Aeron's torch, looks askance at the flaming stick as if uncertain exactly how or where he's supposed to "hide" the thing.  Electing instead to stand just inside the guards' room and to close the western door nearly all the way (but leaving a crack open through which to continue to look), Jinx tries to stay out of Zirat and Merrick's way while also angling to be useful by _color spraying_ any neophyte oncomers who might dare to trek through Ciaran's webbing in the western hallway.

"Pelor is with us, my friends," Aeron says with somber confidence.  Divine energy flows over the party.



[sblock=For Merrick]
The knight's eyes widen as a huge ogre suddenly rushes forth from the south, clad in thick steel plate. Unlike most of their kind, this one bears a greatsword of enormous size, and is poised ready to strike. Merrick reacts quickly slashing his glaive at the beast, but his glaive skitters of the thing's thick steel armor.

The thing's greatsword sweeps through the air, cutting deeply into the knight, tossing him back. Sir Merrick stands for a moment, blood pouring down his chest, and then crashes to the floor, unmoving.
[/sblock]

A cry of pain comes from the darkness to the south, and the voice resembles that of Sir Merrick.

"Let'em come and face the champion." Zirat leaves the puny guard and goes to stand side by side with Sir Merrick, though he can hardly see anything down the southern passage now that the torches are out.

*
Everything is now dark, except a faint circle of light shining back into the room from where Jinx holds the torch through the crack in the door, watching down the west hall.

Initiative Count
19 Deren - 
17 Ciaran - cast gust of wind
13 Merrick - ready action to attack; attack vrs O1 20 (failure)
13 Shoon - 
12 Jinx - 
07 Aeron - cast bless
05 O1 - attack vrs Merrick 20 (success), damage 19
02 Zirat - move



PC Status
Merrick	-7/22; unconscious
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -4/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Light, bring me some light. I can't see a damn thing
The champion calls in anger as he peers into the darkness

when light present he'll smash his chain on the creature that crushed Shoon.


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Light, bring me some light. I can't see a damn thing
> The champion calls in anger.
> 
> when light present he'll smash his chain on the ogre.



There's an ogre?  Did I miss something?[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC: Ok, seriously, how are we not dead yet?  Our new great plan...  Let's put out the lights!  Because you know, we can see in the dark! And no evil humanoid can do that!   And it just had to be Shoon and Merrick who get their asses kicked... again.    This would be _funny_ if it were someone else. :\   Oh, and Aeron, thanks for ignoring Shoon's attempts at selflessness and healing him to over nine hit points.   )

Shoon lies quite still, and quietly moans in pain.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> There's an ogre?  Did I miss something?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]That is why I said, when there will be light, you'll see the ogre too when there will be light.   [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC:Um, after looking at the map I'm kind of confused.  When did Shoon get back to the corner again?  Also, how does Zirat know there's an Ogre around?  Last time I checked, everyone down here but Merrick is blind as a bat in a burning field.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC:Um, after looking at the map I'm kind of confused.  When did Shoon get back to the corner again?  Also, how does Zirat know there's an Ogre around?  Last time I checked, everyone down here but Merrick is blind as a bat in a burning field.



[sblock=ooc] I don't know, thas is why I wrought "when there be light". for now Zirat just yells for light. I'll corect my post to clarify that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC:Um, after looking at the map I'm kind of confused.  When did Shoon get back to the corner again?  Also, how does Zirat know there's an Ogre around?  Last time I checked, everyone down here but Merrick is blind as a bat in a burning field.





*Alright...it looks like I did miss a post where Shoon runs back to the others, so I will have to revise my post and have Merrick hit instead. Zirat has no clue anything is there in the dark...he can't see the ogre. That is why it was sblocked for Shoon and Merrick...which means Strahd is reading the sblocks meant for others...shame on you!*


----------



## Rhun

*Fixed...sorry for the missed post DL.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC:   ARG!  Sorry Merrick...  )

Shoon stands behind Sir Merrick wondering how exactly they are going to deal with this situation when a sudden, inexplicable, massive gust of wind blows out all the torches in the room, leaving him blinded.  "What in Pelor's name-!?"  He looks around uselessly, and attempts to reach Sir Merrick's back to get his bearings.  Then there is a sudden cry of pain in front of him and he leaps backwards instinctively.  He calls out into the darkness.  "Sir Merrick?  What is going on?  I cannot see.  Is someone injured?"  He slowly starts backing out of the hallway towards the only remaining lightsource.

(OOC: Move back to AZ-64 while squinting into the darkness.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Light, bring me some light. I can't see a damn thing
The champion calls in anger as he peers into the darkness

when light present he'll smash his chain on the creature that is coming

[sblock=ooc]Yep, sorry, just wanted to post accordingly. Action before light and action after light.  
Do not worry, I'm not mixing character's knowledge and player knowledge.   [/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hearing the sound of Sir Merrick crying out in pain and Zirat's subsequent calls for light, Jinx begins to tremble in fear.  Looking around, perhaps a touch in vain, and quietly determining that he is, in fact, the only light-bearer left, Jinx winces.  "The western hall wants watching, I should think."  

Clutching Aeron's everburning torch, the gnome disregards his own advice and quickly darts forward into the southern hall, ready to unleash the spell he's held in reserve for so long.

*Move 10 ft to AZ66.  Hold torch in one hand and cast color spray if Jinx sees a foe in the southern hall.  If more movement is needed to get the spell off, Jinx will move farther down the hall--standing over Merrick if possible/necessary.  He has a total movement of 20 feet.  AC 17.  HP 15/15.  Color spray, Will DC 15 negates.*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron moves forward, hoping to heal the fallen warrior.
[sblock=OOC]Aeron moves as close to Sir Merrick as possible, and, if able, uses cure minor wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Since Deren was next to Merrick when he fell, he is going to take an educated guess and throw a dagger at the area south of Merrick which would be the only logical place for an attack to come from, essentially down the hallway as best as he remembers where it is since he hasn't really turned from it yet.

He then moves backwards cautiously [so like 10'] while grabbing a sunrod.

OOC: _Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1].  I'm sure there's a mischance, but I might as well throw a dagger.  And I don't think I can actually activate the sunrod this turn._


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick gurgles in the dark. Attempting to warn his fellows before unconsciousness claims him, but the blow fell to quickly.


----------



## Rhun

Hearing Merrick fall, Deren makes an educated guess and throws a dagger at the area south of the knight, which would be the only logical place for an attack to come from. Rewarded by the sound of a pained grunt as his knife strikes something, Deren hurries backwards while grabbing a sunrod, using the nearby wall to guide himself in the darkness.

Ciaran frowns at Merrick's cry of agony, and wonders if putting out all of the lights was really such a good idea. Needing some idea of what is going on before he can cast another spell, the wizard holds off a moment...

Sir Merrick gurgles in the dark. Attempting to warn his fellows before unconsciousness claims him, but the blow fell to quickly.

Shoon stands behind Sir Merrick wondering how exactly they are going to deal with this situation when a sudden, inexplicable, massive gust of wind blows out all the torches in the room, leaving him blinded.  "What in Pelor's name-!?"  He looks around uselessly, and attempts to reach Sir Merrick's back to get his bearings.  Then there is a sudden cry of pain in front of him and he leaps backwards instinctively.  He calls out into the darkness.  "Sir Merrick?  What is going on?  I cannot see.  Is someone injured?"  He slowly starts backing out of the hallway towards the only remaining lightsource.

Hearing the sound of Sir Merrick crying out in pain and Zirat's subsequent calls for light, Jinx begins to tremble in fear.  Looking around, perhaps a touch in vain, and quietly determining that he is, in fact, the only light-bearer left, Jinx winces.  "The western hall wants watching, I should think."  Clutching Aeron's everburning torch, the gnome disregards his own advice and quickly darts forward into the southern hall, ready to unleash the spell he's held in reserve for so long.

The sudden flare of the everburning torch's illumination reveals several things: Sir Merrick lies crumpled in a heap, a massive gash across his chest, blood pouring freely from the wound and onto the cold stone floor. Standing over the knight is a massively built ogre, clad in full plate armor, a wickedly sharp greatsword held in its massive hands.

The little gnome is taken aback by the scene, but steadies himself and releases his readied spell. Aiming high to avoid the chain-wielding gladiator, a cone of vibrant colors bursts from Jinx' hand, striking the ogre full on in the face. The ogre growls and throws up its mailed hands to cover its eyes, dropping its blade to the ground. The spell has done its trick...the beast is blinded and stunned by the magical array of colors.

...with the area now illuminated, Ciaran curses his foolishness at blowing out the lights. In an attempt to make up for his error, the wizard summons a crackling orb of bluish-white electricity, steps to the left, and hurls it at the hulking ogre. The orbs strikes the best full on, and the ogre cries out in agony and sparks and arcs of electricty pulse brightly.

Upon viewing the scene, Aeron rushes forward, dropping to his knees in hopes of healing the fallen warrior. His prayer staunches the flow of blood, but the knight is in bad shape...with out further healing, he won't be walking for a while.

Seeing the armor-clad ogre standing right before him, the always-ready Champion arcs his heavy chain in at the blinded foe, tearing a a painful wound along the creature's abdomen.

From somewhere behind the ogre, you still hear cries of disarray and confusion, and then suddenly a light flares, illuminating the area beyond the giant. A voice cries out at the same time, clearly audible over the din of the battle. "Alright you louts, get your act together. Let's kill us some rats! Ten platinum coins for the man who strikes a death blow to any intruder!"




*
Initiative Count
19 Deren - attack vrs O1 25 (success), vrs 50% miss chance 61% (success), damage 6
17 Ciaran - delay action
13 Merrick - unconscious, dying; vrs 10% stabilize chance 11% (failure); loses 1 hp
13 Shoon - moves
12 Jinx - moves, cast color spray
12 Ciaran - cast lesser orb of electricity, ranged touch vrs O1 15 (success), damage 13
07 Aeron - moves, cast cure minor wounds, bringing Merrick to -7 ans stabilizing him
05 O1 - save vrs Color Spray (DC15) 7 (failure)
02 Zirat - attack vrs O1 21 (success), damage 9



PC Status
Merrick	-7/22; unconscious, stable
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -5/8
O1	9/37; blinded 3 rounds, stunned 4 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

With no hesitation, Aeron grabs his mace, steps over Sir Merrick's fallen body, and strikes at the ogre with all his might.  "Your gods cannot save you now!" the cleric calls to the enemy with as much courage as he can muster.
[sblock=OOC]+5 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> From somewhere behind the ogre, you still hear cries of disarray and confusion, and then suddenly a light flares, illuminating the area beyond the giant. A voice cries out at the same time, clearly audible over the din of the battle. "Alright you louts, get your act together. Let's kill us some rats! Ten platinum coins for the man who strikes a death blow to any intruder!"




"Unless of course," Deren replies loudly, "You want to end up like your large about to be dead friend.  If we can kill him so easily, I don't think any of you will stand a chance.  Let us go in peace and we'll let you live."

Yay for no ranks in Intimidate: total modifier: +0.

Deren will then ready an attack on the nearest bandit he sees approaching, if I'm able.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran grins. "Aha! The champion!"  He fires off his Ray of Enfeeblement once he sees the ogre.

He checks his crossbow and reloads if necessary.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Now able to see hwat has happened, Shoon curses his foolishness for retreating and charges back into battle to aid Sir Merrick.

(OOC: So what I want to do is, jump on top of the thing, then wrap my masterwork nunchaku around it's neck and steer it back and around the corner towards it's buddies.  Failing that, I'll just hit it.

Jump +8
Climb +6
Balance +10
Tumble +10)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Taking the advantage of the stunned Ogre, Zirat once again swings his chain in the air and tries to land the spiked weapon on the Ogre's torso.
Pull him back.
He calls to anyone who might be reasonable enough to pull the Sir away.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+10, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick gurgles, though less wetly as the sucking lung wound is staunched by the Prohpet's divine magic.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx mimics Aeron's call upon Pelor.  "Oh, great...and...shining...and...glorificus Pelor!  In our hour of direst need, I call upon you, Oh great shining glorified one!  Send rays that shall scorch the bones of our foes.  Crisp them, oh greatest Pelor!  Yes, _extra_ crispy!  With a side of crisp!"   A touch misguided but well-meaning, Jinx weaves a spell and sends a fiery white ray streaking down the hall.

*Cast scorching ray.  Range 30 ft, no saving throw, yes to spell resistance.  Ranged touch +4, 4d6 fire damage.  HP 15/15, AC 17. *


----------



## Rhun

"Unless of course," Deren replies loudly, "You want to end up like your large about to be dead friend.  If we can kill him so easily, I don't think any of you will stand a chance.  Let us go in peace and we'll let you live."

Now able to see what has happened, Shoon curses his foolishness for retreating and charges back into battle to aid Sir Merrick. Unbelievably, he leaps into the air, grabs hold of the ogre's shoulders, and climbs on-top of the beast. The monk wraps his nunchaku around the thick, heavily muscled neck of his foe, and attempts to steer the thing back toward its companions. Through some miracle, the monk manages to force the massive hulk around, facing back down the corridor! The brute groans in pain as the nunchaku's chain grinds into its neck in the softspot between cuirass and helm.

Jinx mimics Aeron's call upon Pelor. "Oh, great...and...shining...and...glorificus Pelor!  In our hour of direst need, I call upon you, Oh great shining glorified one!  Send rays that shall scorch the bones of our foes.  Crisp them, oh greatest Pelor!  Yes, _extra_ crispy!  With a side of crisp!"   A touch misguided but well-meaning, Jinx weaves a spell and sends a fiery white ray streaking down the hall. The gnome's aim is dead on, and the beams sears through the brute's armor, burns a hole in its back, and continues on, bursting out its chest as it flares into the darkness beyond.

The ogre takes two steps and collapses, falling forward. Shoon lets out a short cry of surprise and leaps off the falling hulk. Here, though, is amazing luck gives out, and the monk falls to the floor in a pile as one foot gets caught up on his foe's pauldron as he tries to jump free. Lying on the floor, Shoon notes that he is now in front of his companions, and between them and the horde od enemies coming toward him.

[sblock=Shoon]
From his excellent position lying on the cold stone floor, Shoon sees at least five gnolls, four humans and one bugbear ahead of him. They all have their weapons drawn, and appear to be ready to move in on his position. Whether or not there are more beyond the chamber or not, he cannot tell. The closest of the gnolls is only ten feet away...
[/sblock]

Another shout echoes from down the corridor as the ogre falls. "They've killed Lorg, but we won't let them get away. Form up and attack. And someone go and warn the Curate Romag and Commander Darik! Quickly now!"


*
Initiative Count
19 Deren - intimidate check 10 (failure)
13 Merrick - unconscious, stable
13 Shoon - (i'm just making up rules here, FWIW) jump check 23 + climb check 21 (success); no AoO (O1 is stunned), attack 22 (success), grapple check (gave Shoon +4 for circumstance) 17 vrs O1 16 (success !), damage 4; Reflex save vrs DC 10 to escape falling ogre and land on feet 9 (failure)
12 Jinx - cast scorching ray, attack "20" (threat), confirm "20" (critical - and a woo-hoo for 2 natural 20s in a row!), damage 33!!!

------
Alternative actions for Ciaran, Aeron, and Zirat? Or should I proceed to the next round?

12 Ciaran - 
07 Aeron - 
05 O1 - 
02 Zirat - 



PC Status
Merrick	-7/22; unconscious, stable
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -6/8
O1	DEAD
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy

"Your gods cannot save you now!  Your ogre and men are dead!  Pelor has won the day," Aeron says with as much confidence as he can muster.  The cleric whispers fiercely to his fellows, "Prepare to fall back.  Get Sir Merrick if you can.  Leave me if you must."  He then moves forward and prepares to face whatever foes may come.
[sblock=OOC]Move right in front of Shoon and ready to attack any enemy that comes within reach.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran involuntarily whistles as Jinx's ray slices through the ogre. He reconsiders casting his spell, and says quietly, "The Web will disappear when I command. Tell me if you run. I will stand with Aeron." His voice trembles as he shakes his head. Worried in some way that he has brought his companions into this trouble, he feels compelled to pull them back out.

*(Move to BA69, and ready a Magic Missile to the next foe seen.)*

[sblock=Spells: ]
Level 0: Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Open/Close
Level 1: Obscuring Mist, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind, Glitterdust, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Filling the space newly vacated by Aeron, Jinx begins tugging on Sir Merrick in an attempt to get the fallen knight out of harms way.  Entirely forgetting his earlier "prayer" to Pelor, the little gnome can't help but to gloat to himself at the success of his spell.  "Didja see it, Bauble?!  Now _that's_ crispy!  How good I've gotten at me handicraft!"

*Double move action, withdraw backward and try to get Sir Merrick out of harm's way.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

The champion's chain swings in the air, ready to strike a foe that might get closer enough..
We better fall back.
He says to his nearby companions and help Shoon free from the Ogre.
More of them are coming and the Sir is still unconscious.

[sblock=ooc]Ready action for AoO if anyone gets 10ft. from him.
Chain (10 ft. reach)
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+10, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing] [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon grunts in frustratoin as he attempts to free himself from the pauldron, he glares at the remaining enemies.  "You are worried that we will get away?"  He calls out to them.  "We have slain your Ogre, we have slain your Troll, and we have slain your feathered beak-bear... thing!  We have defeated every one of the guards we have come across.  How many of your men do you intend to send against us before you flee and abandon them?"

Intimidate +0


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick does not resist the gnome's tugging.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren is going to move back and hide behind the table with a dagger ready in hand.  He peers around the edge, showing as little of himself as possible while he waits.

OOC: _Hide +18._


----------



## Rhun

*To make it easier on me, and because their actions came after the ogre's fall, I am simply moving Ciaran, Aeron and Zirat to the top of the initiative order.*


Ciaran involuntarily whistles as Jinx's ray slices through the ogre. He reconsiders casting his spell, and says quietly, "The Web will disappear when I command. Tell me if you run. I will stand with Aeron." His voice trembles as he shakes his head. Worried in some way that he has brought his companions into this trouble, he feels compelled to pull them back out. From his new position, he too can see a host of foes ahead. At group of five gnolls, five humans and a bugbear fill the chamber ahead. Not wasting any time, Ciaran invokes another of his deadly spells, sending two pulses of magical energy flying toward the nearest gnoll. The beast is staggered by the spell, but remains standing.


"Your gods cannot save you now!  Your ogre and men are dead!  Pelor has won the day," Aeron says with as much confidence as he can muster.  The cleric whispers fiercely to his fellows, "Prepare to fall back.  Get Sir Merrick if you can.  Leave me if you must."  He then moves forward and prepares to face whatever foes may come. Passing over the prone Shoon, the cleric comes around the corner to find himself face to face with the host of enemy! Still, he steadies himself and whips his mace at the nearest gnoll, delivering a crushing blow onto its head. He feels skull crunch beneath the weapon and the gnoll tumbles down.


The champion's chain swings in the air, ready to strike a foe that might get closer enough.
"We'd better fall back," he says to his nearby companions as he steps forward and helps Shoon free from the ogre. "More of them are coming and the Sir is still unconscious."

Deren moves back and hides behind the table with a dagger ready in hand.  He peers around the edge, showing as little of himself as possible while he waits. The halfling, aided by his magic cloak, manages to hide himself so well, that even his companions lose track of where he has gotten to.

*Dog Moon, I show that Deren should have a +19 Hide...(6 ranks, +4 dex, +4 size, +5 Cloak)*


Shoon grunts in frustration as he attempts to free himself from the pauldron, he glares at the remaining enemies.  "You are worried that we will get away?"  He calls out to them.  "We have slain your Ogre, we have slain your Troll, and we have slain your feathered beak-bear... thing!  We have defeated every one of the guards we have come across.  How many of your men do you intend to send against us before you flee and abandon them?" Whether it is the fact that the nearby foes watch the monk try to ride their ogre and then embarrasingly fall to the ground, the are not fazed in the least by his threats.


Filling the space newly vacated by Aeron, Jinx begins tugging on Sir Merrick in an attempt to get the fallen knight out of harms way.  Entirely forgetting his earlier "prayer" to Pelor, the little gnome can't help but to gloat to himself at the success of his spell.  "Didja see it, Bauble?!  Now _that's_ crispy!  How good I've gotten at me handicraft!" Jinx flexes his stout gnomish muscles and begins dragging the fallen knight away from the enemy, coming to a stop near the (mostly) closed door.


Sir Merrick does not resist the gnome's tugging.


The closest gnoll attacks Aeron, but his axe doesn't even come close. Another gnoll steps over the body of his fallen comrade and attacks, but the Last Prophet defects the strike with his shield.


The human in the rear of the group calls out upon seeing Aeron. "Aha! There is one of the infidels! Kill him. Kill them all! They have defiled the Earth Temple and cursed us all!"


*
Just want to apologize for the delays that my vacation caused...hope we can get back on track now.

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - move, cast magic missile vrs gnoll a, damage 8
20 Aeron - move, attack Gnoll a 16 (success), damage 9
20 Zirat - 5' step, ready action to attack
19 Deren - hide check 34 (success)
13 Merrick - unconscious, stable
13 Shoon - Stand from prone, Intimidate check "1" (failure)
12 Jinx - grabs Merrick, withdraws
9 gnoll b - attack Aeron 9 (failure)
9 gnoll d - 5' step, attack Aeron 12 (failure)


PC Status
Merrick	-7/22; unconscious, stable
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -7/8
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a -6/11
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Aeron, fall back and make me some room.
when the prophets falls back, Zirat will take his place and swings his chain with a good intention to shatter some skulls


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to proceed as I was, since Aeron hasn't actually heard Zirat's words yet.[/sblock]
"Yes," Aeron calls back to the human at the rear of the group.  "I am the servant of Pelor, and your cult holds no sway where His servant brings His light!"

The cleric swings at the foe nearest him, hoping to by some time.  He turns his head back, toward the others and fiercely whispers, "Go!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Yes," Ciaran booms, "You are all cursed!"

He spreads his arms wide, grasping at the tendrils of reality. He pulls together a combination of crackling sparks and forms a ball--much larger than previously. He tosses the ball toward the back of the room and lets it explode forth, covering the entire room with a shower of sparks.

*Cast a Sudden Widened (thanks for not using it last time!) Glitterdust at the lower lefthand corner of AW74.*

[sblock=Spells: ]
Level 0: Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Open/Close
Level 1: Obscuring Mist, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile
Level 2: Gust of Wind, Glitterdust, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Seeing Aeron attempting to hold off the enemy by himself in a space too tight for him to enter, Shoon quickly takes a Sai from his belt and hurls it at the nearest foe, then steps back to give his ally room to retreat.

(Throw a Sai Attack +5, Damage 1d6+1.  Then move back to BA-69 and pray Aeron manages to retreat.)


----------



## Rhun

*Combat round ? (I lost track)*

"Yes," Ciaran booms, "You are all cursed!" He spreads his arms wide, grasping at the tendrils of reality. He pulls together a combination of crackling sparks and forms a ball--much larger than previously. He tosses the ball toward the back of the room and lets it explode forth, covering the entire room with a shower of sparks. Several of the enemy groan and clutch at their eyes, blinded by the spell. Others though are only momentarily distracted by the magical assault.


"Yes," Aeron calls back to the human at the rear of the group.  "I am the servant of Pelor, and your cult holds no sway where His servant brings His light!" The cleric swings at the foe nearest him, hoping to buy some time. The mace slaps across the gnolls chest, cracking some ribs. Aeron turns his head back, toward the others and fiercely whispers, "Go!"


"Aeron, fall back and make me some room." when the prophets falls back, Zirat will take his place and swings his chain with a good intention to shatter some skulls. 


Deren remains in hiding, unseen by the enemy around the corner and his companions alike.


Seeing Aeron attempting to hold off the enemy by himself in a space too tight for him to enter, Shoon quickly takes a Sai from his belt and hurls it at the nearest foe, but is disappointed as the weapon slips from his grip, clattering to the ground only a few feet in front of him. Shoon turns and pushes past his companions, stepping back to give his ally room to retreat.


Jinx lets Sir Merrick drop gently back to the floor as he turns and opens the door ahead of him. Again grabbing Merrick by the shoulders, the gnome begins hauling the knight from the chamber, though he cannot go much further with Ciaran's webs blocking the way.


The two gnolls nearest to Aeron, neither affected by the spell, attack him with their axes. The cleric takes one blow upon his armor, and dodges the second.

Behind these two, the bugbear begins to push his way past his allied toward Aeron, while the guard captain continues to yell directions to his men.

*
Yellow indicates enemies blinded by Ciaran's spell.

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - cast sudden widened glitterfdust vrs all opponents
20 Aeron - attack vrs gnoll b 20 (success), damage 5
20 Zirat - ready attack action
19 Deren - hides
13 Merrick - still unconscious
13 Shoon - attack "1", moves to BA68 (Ciaran was already in BA69)
12 Jinx - open door, continue dragging Merrick
9 gnoll b - will save vrs DC16 19 (success); attack vrs Aeron 17 (failure)
9 gnoll c - will save vrs DC16 11 (failure);
9 gnoll d - will save vrs DC16 16 (success); attack vrs Aeron 6 (failure)
9 gnoll e - will save vrs DC16 11 (failure);
8 human 5 - will save vrs DC16 21 (success);
8 bugbear - will save vrs DC16 18 (success);
4 human 1 - will save vrs DC16 15 (failure);
4 human 2 - will save vrs DC16 08 (failure);
4 human 3 - will save vrs DC16 17 (success);
4 human 4 - will save vrs DC16 07 (failure);


PC Status
Merrick	-7/22; unconscious, stable
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 55 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -8/8
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a -7/11
gnoll b 6/11
gnoll c 11/11, blinded 3 rounds
gnoll d 11/11
gnoll e 11/11, blinded 3 rounds
human 5 29/29
bugbear 16/16
human 1 8/8, blinded 3 rounds
human 2 8/8, blinded 3 rounds
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8, blinded 3 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren has a feeling that while he wants to help out his friends, that it's a better idea to stay hidden at the moment.  Besides, there's a door to the north leading into a room which may have a secret door to another place, allowing them to all be ambushed and annihilated.  Perhaps it is better if he watches that room, he thinks to himself.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Now we can retreat," Ciaran calls. "I can cover our escape. You, too, Aeron, we need your healing. We will not leave until you go."

Ciaran heads back towards the room. Noting the blocked hallway, he waves his hand and the Web dissolves.

*Move to AY64, Dismiss the Web spell.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, who had been about to yell for Ciaran to dismiss the webs, grunts with surprised satisfaction.  "Good enough, eh?  Come, Bauble, come, ye mangy beast!"   Jinx holds open the cat's wicker riding basket flap and, once the fluffy white familiar is secure, sets about hauling Sir Merrick out of the open door down the western hallway in a hope for escape.  The gnome nervously casts looks over his shoulder, hoping to see the others following after him.


----------



## Dire Lemming

The others hear Shoon utter a few rather uncharacteristic words as he fumbles his Sai.  He retreats and slams his fist into the wall with frustration.  Deciding that it is high time they got out of there Shoon turns back to the room with the four unconscious enemies. "Deren!  Where are you?  Take a potion from my pack and awaken Sir Merrick.  Zirat, we need to take a prisoner or all of this will have been for naught."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat hopes Aeron will move back so he could line a defensive wall (AZ-BA 69) and smack some heads.
If so, the champion will hold his spot as Aeron falls back and awaits side to side with anyone who will to fight with him against the foes.


----------



## Dichotomy

Hearing the words of his companions, Aeron nods stoically and swings at his foe.  The cleric then moves back to give the others some room.
[sblock=OOC]Attack "d"; move to AZ-67 (with the presumption that the movement will provoke AoOs)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Now we can retreat," Ciaran calls. "I can cover our escape. You, too, Aeron, we need your healing. We will not leave until you go." Ciaran heads back towards the room. Noting the blocked hallway, he waves his hand and the Web dissolves.


The web disappears, revealing the corridor beyond...and the two armored guards that appear to have been poking at the wall of webs with their blades. The door to the north of them stands open; apparently that is where they came from. Their eyes suddenly bug out as they see Jinx and Ciaran.


Hearing the words of his companions, Aeron nods stoically and swings at his foe. This time, his mace is deflected by the gnoll's wooden shield. The cleric then moves back to give the others some room.  Although his retreat provokes an attack by each of the two gnolls nearby, once again he escapes unscathed.


Zirat hopes Aeron will move back so he could line a defensive wall and smack some heads. He is disappointed as the cleric rushes past him.


Deren has a feeling that while he wants to help out his friends, that it's a better idea to stay hidden at the moment. Besides, there's a door to the north leading into a room which may have a secret door to another place, allowing them to all be ambushed and annihilated. Perhaps it is better if he watches that room, he thinks to himself.


The others hear Shoon utter a few rather uncharacteristic words as he fumbles his Sai.  He retreats and slams his fist into the wall with frustration.  Deciding that it is high time they got out of there Shoon turns back to the room with the four unconscious enemies. "Deren!  Where are you?  Take a potion from my pack and awaken Sir Merrick.  Zirat, we need to take a prisoner or all of this will have been for naught.


Jinx, who had been about to yell for Ciaran to dismiss the webs, grunts with surprised satisfaction.  "Good enough, eh?  Come, Bauble, come, ye mangy beast!"   Jinx holds open the cat's wicker riding basket flap and, once the fluffy white familiar is secure, sets about hauling Sir Merrick out of the open door down the western hallway in a hope for escape.  The gnome nervously casts looks over his shoulder, hoping to see the others following after him.


The gnolls pursue, but are met by the champion as they round the corner. Zirat's first slashes glances off the gnoll's armor, and it returns the attack with its slashing axe. Zirat's plate absorbs the blow, and the two foes stand off against one another.

Another gnoll rushes past its companion, but Zirat's chain is waiting, and slashes a ragged wound down the creature's chest. It lets out at growl of pain, and slashes its own weapon at the man. Again, the axe deflects off the heavy armor, and Zirat can only be thankful for giving up his old armor.

As the rest of the troops surge forward behind the gnolls, the human commander can be heard shouting. "You there, Nothard! Run to Commader Darik...they are fleeing. Have him take his troops around and cut them off!"




*
CB, would you like to change Jinx' action with the appearance of the guards to the west?

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - move, dismiss web
20 Aeron - attack vrs D 11 (failure)
20 Zirat - ready attack action
19 Deren - remains hiding
15 human 6 - [SURPRISED]
15 human 7 - [SURPRISED]
13 Merrick - [UNCONSCIOUS]
13 Shoon - move
12 Jinx - ?
9 Zirat - attack vrs gnoll b 13 (failure); AoO vrs gnoll d 23 (success), damage 10
9 gnoll b - AoO vrs Aeron 14 (failure), move;  attack vrs Zirat 18 (failure)
9 gnoll c - [BLIND]
9 gnoll d - AoO vrs Aeron 9 (failure), move; attack vrs Zirat 16 (failure)
9 gnoll e - [BLIND]
8 human 5 - move
8 bugbear - move
4 human 1 - [BLIND]
4 human 2 - [BLIND]
4 human 3 - moves
4 human 4 - [BLIND]


PC Status
Merrick	-7/22; unconscious, stable
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	27/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 -9/8
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a -8/11
gnoll b 6/11
gnoll c 11/11, blinded 2 rounds
gnoll d 1/11
gnoll e 11/11, blinded 2 rounds
human 5 29/29
bugbear 16/16
human 1 8/8, blinded 2 rounds
human 2 8/8, blinded 2 rounds
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8, blinded 2 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat moves back (5 ft. to AZ60) and calls
Stay back, I'll deal with those dogs.
Smiling a wicked smile to the gnoll in front oh him, the champion laugh loudly
"You can't take down the champ!!!"
And tries to break the creature's rib cage with a mighty blow.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods back at Zirat, confident that the Champion can hold the narrow space fairly easily.  The cleric moves to the other end of the group, knowing the mages will need support.
[sblock=OOC]Move to AT-64[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Nearly out of spells, Ciaran steps forward, snapping up his crossbow and letting fly a quarrel. The missile tears into the man’s abdomen, causing him to stumble from the force. Somehow the guard remains on his feet, though blood oozes from the wound.

Aeron nods back at Zirat, confident that the Champion can hold the narrow space fairly easily. The cleric moves to the other end of the group, knowing the mages will need support. Seeing new enemies, he rushes past his companions to engage.

Deren continues to hide.

The two guards in the western corridor charge Aeron. The first slashes with his longsword, and his blade slips through the Last Prophet's armor, opening a wide gash in Aeron's side. The second guard's weapon is turned by the armor, giving the cleric a slight reprieve.

Shoon knows that he should move to help Aeron, but he also knows that he needs to get Sir Merrick back on his feet. The monk kneels next to the knight, and pours a healing draught down his throat. Merrick groans and his eyes flutter open...he is still grievously injured, though.

Jinx blinks several times and finally reacts to the new opponents. Stepping to his side for a clear path, he draws a dagger from his belt, and sends it spinning end over end toward the guard with the bolt in his side. Jinx is surprised as the dagger sticks in the man's forhead, and flips him over backward onto the floor.

Zirat moves back and calls ”Stay back, I'll deal with those dogs.” Smiling a wicked smile to the gnoll in front of him, the champion laugh loudly, crying "You can't take down the champ!!!" as he tries to break the creature's rib cage with a mighty blow. The chain thwacks into the gnoll, crushing flesh and bone, and dropping the creature dead.

The nearest gnoll steps over the ogre's body, and slashes at Zirat. The battleaxe cut across the Champion's thigh, opening a deep gash.

The bugbear moves forward, its morningstar held ready. Zirat takes advantage of the corner, slashing his chain at the brute as he comes into sight. The spiked chain tears open the bugbear, but the creature lumbers on, striking with its own weapon.

The guard captain also closes, and he too attacks Zirat. The longsword deflects off the warrior's armor, though, and Zirat remains standing in the face of the three foes.



*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - 5’ step, attack vrs guard 6 22 (success), damage 7
20 Aeron - move 
19 Deren - remains hiding
15 human 6 - charge action, attack vrs Aeron 25 (threat), confirm "20" (critical, damage 14
15 human 7 - charge action, attack vrs Aeron 15 (failure)
13 Merrick - [DISABLED]
13 Shoon - 5' step, administer potion of cure light wounds, healing 7 points
12 Jinx - attack vrs guard 6 "20" (threat), confirm 19 (critical), damage 8
9 Zirat - 5’ step, attack vrs gnoll b (determined randomly, since Strahd didn’t state which) 27 (success), damage 9; AoO vrs Bugbear 20 (success), damage 10
9 gnoll c - [BLIND]
9 gnoll d - 5' step, attack vrs Zirat 22 (success), damage 7
9 gnoll e - [BLIND]
8 bugbear - move, attack vrs Zirat 11 (failure)
8 human 5 - delay until after bugbear, move, attack vrs Zirat 15 (failure)
4 human 1 - [BLIND]
4 human 2 - [BLIND]
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - [BLIND]


PC Status
Aeron	10/24
Merrick	0/22; disabled
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	20/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a -9/11
gnoll b -3/11
gnoll c 11/11, blinded 1 round
gnoll d 1/11
gnoll e 11/11, blinded 1 round
human 5 29/29
bugbear 6/16
human 1 8/8, blinded 1 round
human 2 8/8, blinded 1 round
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8, blinded 1 round
human 5 8/8
human 6 -7/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren ignores the large man's words about taking them all on and throws a dagger at the Gnoll who is currently facing away.

OOC: _Throws a dagger at Gnoll d.  Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1] +1d6 SA since the gnoll is flat-footed, unless he happened to see him._


----------



## Dire Lemming

Wanting to return to help Zirat, but knowing that his chances of successfully doing so are much improved if he first revives Sir Merrick, Shoon fishes out another potion, upstoppers it, and force feeds it to the knight.  "Drink, Sir Merrick!  We need your strength."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, suddenly finding himself quite injured, reels a bit in pain.  But the cleric of Pelor is not dismayed, and he lashes out with his morningstar.  "By the Sun's power, you shall fall!"
[sblock=OOC]+5 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Twitching his face in pain, the champ throws an angry look at the gnoll, but after a quick calculation he decides that the Bugbear posses the immediate threat. Moving a step backward, (5 ft. to AZ67) Zirat lashes his chain and tries to thwack the bugbear on the torso.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick takes a moment to drink the profferred potion then rises to his feet, his glaive raising ominously, ready for the next minion of evil to step within his killing range. "*Blood and ashes*." he says as he prepares for more slaughter of the iniquitous. Quickly surveying the situation Sir Merrick moves to support the champion in his battle against the opposing captain.

Move action stand, move to BA 67.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Casting a wary eye back and forth between the pair of guards in front of him and Aeron, Jinx picks the beefier of the two guards and, pointing his gnarled gnome's index finger at the man, chants a necromantic spell.

*Cast ray of enfeeblement at whichever guard is still standing and/or looks to be the stronger of the pair.  Ranged touch +4, 2d6+2 Strength dmg, no save, spell resistance yes. If both guards have been dropped by the time Jinx comes up in init, Jinx will instead get his dagger back, then listen a moment down the hall to try to determine if some other enemy approaches.  Spot +1, Listen +3.*


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Casting a wary eye back and forth between the pair of guards in front of him and Aeron, Jinx picks the beefier of the two guards and, pointing his gnarled gnome's index finger at the man, chants a necromantic spell.





*CB, there is only one guard left...Jinx's dagger killed the first one. I think you missed a post.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Now that both Aeron and Jinx are working on the second guard, Ciaran reloads and fires at the gnoll in the hallway.


----------



## Rhun

Now that both Aeron and Jinx are working on the second guard, Ciaran reloads and fires at the gnoll in the hallway. The bolt skitters off the wall, narrowly missing the gnoll.

Aeron, suddenly finding himself quite injured, reels a bit in pain.  But the cleric of Pelor is not dismayed, and he lashes out with his morningstar.  "By the Sun's power, you shall fall!" While Aeron's mace misses its mark, the guard scores another hit on the Last Prophet, opening a slash across his arm.

Deren ignores the large man's words about taking them all on and throws a dagger at the Gnoll who is currently facing away. The dagger find its mark, taking the gnoll down.

Wanting to return to help Zirat, but knowing that his chances of successfully doing so are much improved if he first revives Sir Merrick, Shoon fishes out another potion, upstoppers it, and force feeds it to the knight.  "Drink, Sir Merrick!  We need your strength."

Merrick stands, the worst of his wounds healed, and moves toward the southern corridor to help Zirat.

Casting a wary eye back and forth between the pair of guards in front of him and Aeron, Jinx picks the beefier of the two guards and, pointing his gnarled gnome's index finger at the man, chants a necromantic spell. Unfortunately, Jinx' aim is off, and the ray splits the air over the man's shoulder.

Twitching his face in pain, the champ throws an angry look at the gnoll, but after a quick calculation he decides that the Bugbear posses the immediate threat. Moving a step backward, Zirat lashes his chain and tries to thwack the bugbear on the torso. His aim is true, and he takes the bugbear down. The pile of bodies grows deeper.

The human captain steps forward as the bugbear falls, and his sword opens another wound upon the gladiator's body. Zirat is certainly beginning to feel the effects of his wounds.

More reinforcements surge from the south...perhaps Ciaran's spell of blindness has finally expired.


*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - 5’ step, attack vrs gnoll d 14 (failure)
20 Aeron - attack vrs guard 7 13 (failure)
19 Deren - attack vrs gnoll d 25 (success), damage 7
15 human 7 - attack vrs Aeron 21 (success), damage 4
13 Shoon - administer potion of cure light wounds, healing 6 points
13 Merrick - stand, move
12 Jinx - cast ray of enfeeblement, ranged touch attack vrs guard 7 6 (failure)
9 Zirat - 5’ step, attack vrs Bugbear 26 (success), damage 7
9 gnoll c - move
9 gnoll e - move
8 human 5 - 5' step, attack vrs Zirat 21 (success), damage 5
4 human 1 - move
4 human 2 - move
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - move


PC Status
Aeron	6/24
Merrick	6/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	15/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a DEAD
gnoll b -4/11
gnoll c 11/11
gnoll d -7/11
gnoll e 11/11
human 5 29/29
bugbear -2/16
human 1 8/8
human 2 8/8
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8
human 5 8/8
human 6 -8/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks back and forth from the door, to the backs of Zirat and Merrick,  Unsure what to do next.  He decides to trust that the two warriors will know when and so sets about helping them in that.  If they do not take a prisoner then all of there efforts here will be in vain, they need to know where their friend is being held.  With that in mind, Shoon begins to carry the lightest of the unconscious guards out to the hallway in which Aeron and Jinx are securing their retreat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat keeps his spot, angry and frustrated on his poor defending maneuvers. The champion lashes his chain once more, hoping to crush the human's head.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick pulls back a step to be in killing distance then sweeps his polearm around and brings down the large blade of his glaive upon the captain. "*Enough villain*."

Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing, reach with the glaive if another guard closes with him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Fearful at his miss with necromantic magic, Jinx draws one of his daggers and flicks it at the guard.

*Move action, draw weapon.  Standard action, ranged attack w/dagger +4, 1d3+1 dmg.*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron steadfastly strikes his foe, silently whispering a prayer to Pelor.
[sblock=OOC]Attacking 7[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren grimaces as he sees more approaching from the south.  And they were doing so well, he thinks, but it makes sense that the end would approach when a happy ending is in sight.

He grabs another dagger and throws it at the nearest opponent.

OOC: _Either 5 or 1 depending on whose standing. Dagger +7 ranged 1d3+2 [within 30 feet +1/+1]_


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran shakes his head. There is only so much help he can provide, he thinks, his strategies changing moment to moment. He reloads and fires at Aeron's guard, knowing that the way ahead must be unblocked.


(a little later)

Ciaran calls to Shoon, "Drop that minion! We need speed, not information!"


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran shakes his head. There is only so much help he can provide, he thinks, his strategies changing moment to moment. He reloads and fires at Aeron's guard, knowing that the way ahead must be unblocked. Firing into the melee proves difficult, though, and again the bolt misses its target.

Aeron steadfastly strikes his foe, silently whispering a prayer to Pelor. The Last Prophet's mace slams down upon his foe's head, sending him staggering to the ground.

Deren grimaces as he sees more approaching from the south. And they were doing so well, he thinks, but it makes sense that the end would approach when a happy ending is in sight. He grabs another dagger and throws it at the nearest opponent. This time, the dagger misses its mark.

Shoon looks back and forth from the door, to the backs of Zirat and Merrick, Unsure what to do next. He decides to trust that the two warriors will know when and so sets about helping them in that. If they do not take a prisoner then all of there efforts here will be in vain, they need to know where their friend is being held. With that in mind, Shoon begins to carry the lightest of the unconscious guards out to the hallway in which Aeron and Jinx are securing their retreat. Clad as they are in heavy armor, none of the guards is light, but Shoon makes what progress he can.

Sir Merrick pulls back a step to be in killing distance then sweeps his polearm around and brings down the large blade of his glaive upon the captain. *"Enough villain."* The polearm slides along the commander's armor, but fails to pierce skin.

Fearful at his miss with necromantic magic, Jinx draws one of his daggers, but seeing Aeron take the guard down, the gnome elects to keep the weapon in hand.

Zirat keeps his spot, angry and frustrated on his poor defending maneuvers. The champion lashes his chain once more, hoping to crush the human's head. The chain draws blood, but the commander ignores the minor wound.

As the reinforcements approach, Merrick lashes his glaive at one of the gnoll's, dropping it in a spray of blood. Another gnoll approaches, but avoids both Zirat's chain and Merrick's glaive. The brute steps over its companions' corpses and strikes unsuccessfully at Merrick.

The commander slices at Zirat with his longsword, but the gladiator avoids the deadly weapon. The other guards continue to fill in the gaps behind their leader.



*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - attack vrs gnoll d 12 (failure)
20 Aeron - attack vrs guard 7 23 (success), damage 8
19 Deren - attack vrs guard 5 10 (failure)
13 Shoon - grab bandit, move
13 Merrick - attack vrs guard 5 17 (failure); AoO vrs gnoll c 21 (success), damage 13; AoO vrs gnoll e 12 (failure)
12 Jinx - 
9 Zirat - attack vrs guard 5 23 (success), damage 8; AoO vrs gnoll e 14 (failure)
9 gnoll c - move, provokes AoO from Merrick
9 gnoll e - move, provoke AoO from Merrick & Zirat; attack vrs Merrick 14 (failure)
8 human 5 - attack vrs Zirat 16 (failure)
4 human 1 - move
4 human 2 - move
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - move


PC Status
Aeron	6/24
Merrick	6/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	15/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 -7/27, stabilized
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a DEAD
gnoll b -4/11
gnoll c -2/11
gnoll d -7/11
gnoll e 11/11
human 5 21/29
bugbear -2/16
human 1 8/8
human 2 8/8
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8
human 5 8/8
human 6 -8/8
guard 7 0/8
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

"If we do not gain information then this entire effort will have been in vain.  Or have you forgotten that the reason we came here to begin with was in order to rescue your friend?"  Shoon calls back sharply, in no mood to deal with Ciaran's excentricities. "Damn it, he is too heavy with all of this armor, and where are the others?  Aeron, take my backback, it has healing potions in it that we will need.  Try to cut they armor off of him so that we can carry him.  I will return to help the others."

Shoon drops first the man, and then his own backback, and runs back through the door to the battle, drawing a sai.

(OOC: Drop my back pack on the ground for Aeron, and move to AY-66, drawing a Sai as I move.  Hope the others get the idea and give me room to help.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Moving back 5 ft. (To AZ66) to let his other friends a line of sight, the champion, again, lashes his chain in order to bring the captain down.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dichotomy

After dropping the last foe between himself and the exit, Aeron simply calls, "Clear!" to his companions.  The cleric waits for the others to lead the way.

After he hears Shoon's words and sees the man rush back into the battle, Aeron grabs the backpack and grabs the first potion he finds inside, hoping it is curative.
[sblock=OOC]Delay.

After Shoon's action, stop delaying, pick up his backpack, and get a potion.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*Champion, start to pull back. Make them come to us*." Sir Merrick steps back then spins his glaive into an overhead strike on the gnoll that stepped forward.

Five foot step back then strike with Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing, reach with the glaive if another guard closes with him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx moves along after Aeron and, wiping sweat from his brow after the exertion of battling guards in the hallway, crouches down next to Shoon and begins to slice away the guard's armor straps so that the man can be freed of the extra weight.  While busily tugging some of the armor off the guard, Jinx eyes Shoon.  "Lugging this one out will slow us down even more.  If our own escape results in our death, then no good will have come of taking this one prisoner.  Still, we can try.  Here, grab here and pull.  I'll need a hand."  The gnome continues tugging on the guard's piecemeal armor, hoping to strip as much of it off as is possible.  After another second or two, Jinx again needles Shoon.  "These are trained warriors.  Are you certain you've the fortitude to interrogate this man until he bleeds information?  He'll be loathe to tell us anything he knows, and I confess I've not the fortitude for torture."

*Move back into the room and start removing the guard's armor.*

As Shoon abruptly runs off back toward the fray to join Sir Merrick and Zirat, Jinx shakes his head in woe.  "Fool."  Still, the gnome continues working on yanking off the guard's armor.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren, believing that the battle for the moment is close to over and that the few remaining enemies will be taken down by his allies, begins to collect his daggers and stab the unconscious but not quite dead yet enemies.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran shakes his head, and moves to help Jinx. "You know," he observes, "The other guards are hoping to flank us as we speak... and dally. Are you prepared to hold them back?"


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran shakes his head, and moves to help Jinx. "You know," he observes, "The other guards are hoping to flank us as we speak... and dally. Are you prepared to hold them back?" 

After dropping the last foe between himself and the exit, Aeron simply calls, "Clear!" to his companions.  The cleric waits for the others to lead the way.

Deren, believing that the battle for the moment is close to over and that the few remaining enemies will be taken down by his allies, begins to collect his daggers and stab the unconscious but not quite dead yet enemies. His first enemy is one that Aeron and Shoon spent the time saving from death, and the man gurgles in unconsciousness as Deren slits his throat.

"If we do not gain information then this entire effort will have been in vain.  Or have you forgotten that the reason we came here to begin with was in order to rescue your friend?"  Shoon calls back sharply, in no mood to deal with Ciaran's excentricities. "Damn it, he is too heavy with all of this armor, and where are the others?  Aeron, take my backback, it has healing potions in it that we will need.  Try to cut they armor off of him so that we can carry him.  I will return to help the others." Shoon drops first the man, and then his own backback, and runs back through the door to the battle, drawing a sai.

Shoon drops first the man, and then his own backback, and runs back through the door to the battle, drawing a sai.

After he hears Shoon's words and sees the man rush back into the battle, Aeron grabs the backpack and grabs the first potion he finds inside, hoping it is curative.

[sblock=Aeron]
The Last Prophet can hear the sounds of shouting, boots stomping, and armor jangling from somewhere down the hall to the west, in the darkness beyond his vision.
[/sblock]


"*Champion, start to pull back. Make them come to us*." Sir Merrick steps back then spins his glaive into an overhead strike on the gnoll that stepped forward. His glaive cuts a deep wound down the gnoll's chest, but the creature snarls and steps forward, pressing the attack. The axe adds yet another wound to those born by the knight, and Merrick swoons and nearly goes down yet again.

Jinx moves along after Aeron and, wiping sweat from his brow after the exertion of battling guards in the hallway, crouches down next to Shoon and begins to slice away the guard's armor straps so that the man can be freed of the extra weight.  While busily tugging some of the armor off the guard, Jinx eyes Shoon.  "Lugging this one out will slow us down even more.  If our own escape results in our death, then no good will have come of taking this one prisoner.  Still, we can try.  Here, grab here and pull.  I'll need a hand."  The gnome continues tugging on the guard's piecemeal armor, hoping to strip as much of it off as is possible.  After another second or two, Jinx again needles Shoon.  "These are trained warriors.  Are you certain you've the fortitude to interrogate this man until he bleeds information?  He'll be loathe to tell us anything he knows, and I confess I've not the fortitude for torture."

As Shoon abruptly runs off back toward the fray to join Sir Merrick and Zirat, Jinx shakes his head in woe.  "Fool."  Still, the gnome continues working on yanking off the guard's armor.

Moving back to let his other friends a line of sight, the champion again lashes his chain in order to bring the captain down. Again, the chain fails to find a weak spot in the captain's defenses. The captain follows after Zirat, slashing him with his longsword...luckily, only a minor wound. 

The other three guards follow, unable to attack due to their lack of reach weapons.



*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - move, help Jinx
20 Aeron - delay
19 Deren - coup de gras vrs G3 (guard 3 is now DEAD)
13 Shoon - drop pack, move to AY66 (AY67 is inside a wall)
13 Aeron - retrieve backpack, retrieve potion
13 Merrick - 5' step, attack vrs gnoll e 19 (success), damage 9
12 Jinx - move, begin removing armor
9 Zirat - attack vrs G5 15 (failure)
9 gnoll e - 5' step, atack vrs Merrick 18 (success), damage 4
8 human 5 - 5' step, attack vrs Zirat 22 (success), damage 5
4 human 1 - 5' step
4 human 2 - 5' step
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - 5' step


PC Status
Aeron	6/24
Merrick	2/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	10/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 DEAD
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a DEAD
gnoll b -5/11
gnoll c -3/11
gnoll d -8/11
gnoll e 2/11
human 5 21/29
bugbear -3/16
human 1 8/8
human 2 8/8
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8
human 5 8/8
human 6 -9/8
guard 7 0/8, feigning unconsciousness
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Unable to reach the enemy with the other two standing in the hallway, Shoon looks around for other options and sees Derren calmly slitting the throat of a helpless guard while Zirat and Merrick fight.  "You-  What are you doing?!  The reinforments the enemy sent for are sure to be here any moment and instead of helping us to escape you are murdering helpless men!?  You- you little... Gah!!"  At first unbelieving and then enraged at what he takes as almost a personal betrayal, coupled with his mounting discontent at the seeming ineptitude of his comrades, now all channeled at the the little halfling, he charges his and attempts to lift him off the ground.

(OOC: Maybe if I do something completely unexpected something completely unexpected will happen.  *non-existant shrugging smilie here*  If not, it's a good way to remind the others that we are in fact screwed if we stay here much longer.)

So I'll just go ahead and attempt to grapple Derren, not trying to injure him though.


----------



## Voadam

"*To the abyss with you spawn of evil!*" Sir Merrick again draws back a step to bring his large cleaver of a weapon into play against the gnoll.

Five foot step back then strike with Glaive +7 1d10+6 x3 slashing, reach with the glaive if another guard closes with him.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks back at the crazy scene in the room. "Jinx," he speaks concernedly, "Unless we make something change, nothing will and we are doomed. I can raise fog to cover our exit."  He tosses a guard's boot over his shoulder. "How about you? Do you have any trick to open up possibilities?"


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron hears Ciaran speak to Jinx about his spell.  "You may need it.  There are reinforcements from the west."

The cleric turns to Jinx.  "Leave the body.  The potions will be of more value."  He drops the bag for one of the mages to get.

Aeron, torn as he knows his companions need the healing as well, decides that they will also need to escape.  The cleric downs the potion in his hand and moves forward to block the advance of reinforcements.
[sblock=OOC]Drop bag; drink potion; move to AP-64[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Exasperated at the growing confusion and feeling tugged fifty different ways, Jinx snorts at Ciaran, "I've not much left other than a _spider climb_ and a few _detect magics_,"  but leaves off unbuckling the clasps on the fallen guard's armor.  Kicking a stray guantlet out of his way, Jinx grabs the pack dropped by Aeron, and moves just a step into the room to bark at Zirat and Deren.  Hopeful that Shoon and Sir Merrick can also hear him, Jinx says, "We've got a path clear and we're going now!  I've got some armor removed from one guard--carry him out if you like, but the extra dead weight will only hamper our movement.  I'd leave him, were I you."   Having said his piece, Jinx scampers back over to join Aeron and Ciaran, nattering all the while about ill treatment, the vagaries of humans, and death unfettered.

*Pick up pack off floor, speak to others, then move to AU63 (total of 20 feet of movement).*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Merrick, fall back. It is time for the champion's glory to be recorded in history.
Moving 5 ft. back the champion again swings his chain and tries to crush it on the captain's head.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+8, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pauses as he looks at the blood on his dagger.  Spotting a nearby knife he picks up and stares at the two.  An evil sort of glint appears in his eyes, which disappears instantly as Shoon smacks into him.

"We're going to have to fight these people again," he says in a voice bordering a snarl and fear, but seeing the others preparing to leave, he takes a quick look at his numerous missing daggers and sighs.


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran looks back at the crazy scene in the room. "Jinx," he speaks concernedly, "Unless we make something change, nothing will and we are doomed. I can raise fog to cover our exit."  He tosses a guard's boot over his shoulder. "How about you? Do you have any trick to open up possibilities?"

Aeron hears Ciaran speak to Jinx about his spell.  "You may need it.  There are reinforcements from the west." The cleric turns to Jinx.  "Leave the body.  The potions will be of more value."  He drops the bag for one of the mages to get. Aeron, torn as he knows his companions need the healing as well, decides that they will also need to escape.  The cleric downs the potion in his hand and moves forward to block the advance of reinforcements. While Aeron can here the sound of the enemy getting louder, he still can't see them.

Unable to reach the enemy with the other two standing in the hallway, Shoon looks around for other options and sees Derren calmly slitting the throat of a helpless guard while Zirat and Merrick fight.  "You-  What are you doing?!  The reinforments the enemy sent for are sure to be here any moment and instead of helping us to escape you are murdering helpless men!?  You- you little... Gah!!"  At first unbelieving and then enraged at what he takes as almost a personal betrayal, coupled with his mounting discontent at the seeming ineptitude of his comrades, now all channeled at the the little halfling, he charges his and attempts to lift him off the ground.

Deren pauses as he looks at the blood on his dagger.  Spotting a nearby knife he picks up and stares at the two.  An evil sort of glint appears in his eyes, which disappears instantly as Shoon smacks into him. "We're going to have to fight these people again," he says in a voice bordering a snarl and fear, but seeing the others preparing to leave, he takes a quick look at his numerous missing daggers and sighs.

*I'll let Deren and Shoon roleplay out there little tiff as they wish...it seems like Deren isn't going to put up a fight.*

"*To the abyss with you spawn of evil!*" Sir Merrick again draws back a step to bring his large cleaver of a weapon into play against the gnoll. The glaive slashes down on the beasts head, cleaving skull and brain and killing the gnoll.

Exasperated at the growing confusion and feeling tugged fifty different ways, Jinx snorts at Ciaran, "I've not much left other than a _spider climb_ and a few _detect magics_,"  but leaves off unbuckling the clasps on the fallen guard's armor.  Kicking a stray guantlet out of his way, Jinx grabs the pack dropped by Aeron, and moves just a step into the room to bark at Zirat and Deren.  Hopeful that Shoon and Sir Merrick can also hear him, Jinx says, "We've got a path clear and we're going now!  I've got some armor removed from one guard--carry him out if you like, but the extra dead weight will only hamper our movement.  I'd leave him, were I you."   Having said his piece, Jinx scampers back over to join Aeron and Ciaran, nattering all the while about ill treatment, the vagaries of humans, and death unfettered.

Merrick, fall back. It is time for the champion's glory to be recorded in history. Moving back the champion steps in between Shoon and Deren, and again swings his chain and tries to crush it on the captain's head. Again, the chain misses the captain.

Seeing that if he continues forward he and his remaining troops will face the possiblity of an equal number of opponents, he holds up his hand. "Hold. Fall back and wait for reinforcements. Then we will crush them." With those words, the remaining forces fall back.



*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - 
19 Deren - 
13 Shoon - 
13 Aeron - drop bag, drink potion (curing 8 points), move
13 Merrick - 5' step, attack vrs gnoll e 24 (success), damage 14
12 Jinx - pick up pack off floor, speak to others, then move to AU63
9 Zirat - 5' step, attack vrs Captain 13 (failure)
9 gnoll e
8 human 5 - 5' step
4 human 1 - 
4 human 2 - 5' step
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - 


PC Status
Aeron	14/24
Merrick	2/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	10/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 DEAD
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a DEAD
gnoll b -5/11
gnoll c -3/11
gnoll d -8/11
gnoll e DEAD
human 5 21/29
bugbear -3/16
human 1 8/8
human 2 8/8
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8
human 5 8/8
human 6 -9/8
guard 7 0/8, feigning unconsciousness
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dagger drawn and in hand, Jinx takes up a position directly behind Aeron.  "Ready.  Lead the way, priest."  When the Last Prophet instead directs Jinx and Ciaran down the western hall to head off any approaching foes, Jinx blinks, drops the pack to the floor, then dutifully nods and scuttles forward, his dagger still in hand.  The gnome distractedly natters at the familiar safely ensconced in its riding basket on his hip.  "Wotcher, Bauble.  None too sure aboot all this."

*Move down the western hall to engage.  Ready a ranged attack with the dagger to attack any enemy reinforcement within 10 feet.  Dagger +4 ranged, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/2.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Only if the enemies that remain standing do not kill us!"  Shoon shouts angrily, then he hears the captain and turns to look at him, seeing that the enemies have temporarily fallen back to wait for their reinforcements.  He drops Deren to the floor and says,  "I have taken one of the prisoners out to the hall.  Jinx has cut off his armor so that we may carry him.  We can ask him everything you wish to know if we take him with us, but now is our last chance to leave."

With that said, Shoon turns and moves back to the hall.  He puts away his Sai and goes to pick up his backpack when he realizes that Jinx is carrying it.  He instead decides to heft the unconscious and now unarmored enemy up onto his shoulder and starts moving down the southern passage.

(OOC:  I've got no idea whether or not this encumbers me so...  Well, anyway, should we go north or south?  We don't know what south looks like but if it goes past that room as it seems to then the enemy will probably cut us off.  Of course if we go north then we'll probably get cut off as well, and they'll have more time to prepare for us as well.  Then of course we could try to go into that foor on the north side of the hall...)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

This is not the end.
The champion snarls to the captain.
We shall meet again.

Action: Withdraw, if someone have a potion to spare for me and Merrick, this is the time to hand it.


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]This is a bit odd, since I'm before Jinx.  I don't mean to be a bugger and contradict you, CB, but... well, I guess I'm going to.[/sblock]
Aeron looks at the two mages.  "Get moving.  Someone will have to slow those reinforcements down," the cleric nods to the west, "and those two boys," nodding toward Zirat and Sir Merrick, "are in no shape to do it.  I'm out of healing.  Use the potions.  My armor can take the beating."

Aeron stoically prepares for whatever will come from the west.
[sblock=OOC]Ready to attack any bad guy that gets close to him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren hesitates for a brief moment before heading out and following the others towards the exit.


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran flees, realizing that the group is hopelessy outnumbered, He rushes down the northern passage.

Deren hesitates for a brief moment, wiggling out of Shoon's grip, before heading out and following the others towards the exit.

]"Only if the enemies that remain standing do not kill us!"  Shoon shouts angrily, then he hears the captain and turns to look at him, seeing that the enemies have temporarily fallen back to wait for their reinforcements.  He drops Deren to the floor and says,  "I have taken one of the prisoners out to the hall.  Jinx has cut off his armor so that we may carry him.  We can ask him everything you wish to know if we take him with us, but now is our last chance to leave."

With that said, Shoon turns and moves back to the hall.  He puts away his Sai and goes to pick up his backpack when he realizes that Jinx is carrying it.  He instead decides to heft the unconscious and now unarmored enemy up onto his shoulder and starts moving down the southern passage. He stumbles forawrd under the man's weight, not making much progress.

Aeron looks at the two mages.  "Get moving.  Someone will have to slow those reinforcements down," the cleric nods to the west, "and those two boys," nodding toward Zirat and Sir Merrick, "are in no shape to do it.  I'm out of healing.  Use the potions.  My armor can take the beating." Aeron stoically prepares for whatever will come from the west.

Merrick, hearing Zirat's words, withdraws, following after his fleeing companions.

Dagger drawn and in hand, Jinx takes up a position directly behind Aeron.  "Ready.  Lead the way, priest."  When the Last Prophet instead directs Jinx and Ciaran down the western hall to head off any approaching foes, Jinx blinks, drops the pack to the floor, then dutifully nods and scuttles forward, his dagger still in hand.  The gnome distractedly natters at the familiar safely ensconced in its riding basket on his hip.  "Wotcher, Bauble.  None too sure aboot all this."

"This is not the end," the champion snarls to the captain. "We shall meet again."

Shoon quickly falls behind, trying to carry the wounded guard. The enemy begins to follow. Shoon notes new guards at their back. Something must be done, or he will be owverwhelemed.

Aeron can still hear the new enemy, growing louder, but still can't see them.


*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - withdraws
19 Deren - moves
13 Shoon - moves, hefts unconscious gaurd
13 Aeron - ready attack action
13 Merrick - move
12 Jinx - move
9 Zirat - 
9 gnoll e
8 human 5 - 
4 human 1 - 
4 human 2 - 
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - 


PC Status
Aeron	14/24
Merrick	2/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	10/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 DEAD
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a DEAD
gnoll b -5/11
gnoll c -3/11
gnoll d -8/11
gnoll e DEAD
human 5 21/29
bugbear -3/16
human 1 8/8
human 2 8/8
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8
human 5 8/8
human 6 -9/8
guard 7 0/8, feigning unconsciousness
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Left... Right... Straight... Ciaran thinks about the directions that have been traveled, and where they are going. He thinks about the light on the walls, and gets his sunrod ready. He shakes his head; Aeron will make a stand. Someone is always making a stand... That is never the way of the storm. Always moving, coming, going, but never standing. He continues running, trying not to get too far ahead of everyone else. He will have to meet anything that comes at him...


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon groans in frustration at the almost complete lack of cooperation from his allies, though a more acurate description would be; 'those who are not swinging their weapons with the intent to strike each other'  "Aeron!" he calls to the cleric "If you are going to stay, then so shall I.  I will not allow you to die for us."

(OOC: If possible, Shoon will kick the door shut and then jam the unconscious enemy in front of it to keep the others from coming through.  Then run to retrieve his pack and stand next to Aeron, unwilling to leave him (and pretty much only him at thus point) behind.  If he cannot use the enemy to blockade the doorway he will still try to kick the door shut, drop the enemy, retrieve his pack, and stand by Aeron, only leaving if he does.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

_He will kill us with that body._
Zirat thinks in frustration.
Shoon, you are slowing us, Let it go.
Zirat will try to help him but if it will be too much he'll leave him.

ooc: for now Zirat will use his move actino to help Shoon but If any live brigand will be in reach or attempt to attack the champion, I'll use my attack against him.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick readies a javelin for the first enemy they see and starts to lead the party back out towards the exit, "*Everybody move out now!"*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, too far ahead now to much overhear Shoon's angry words, remembers only Aeron's last suggestion that he march the length of the passageway ahead to secure it for the group.  The gnome forges forward, his eyes hunting for twists and turns in the hallway, a door, a foe at which to fling his dagger, anything, really.  

*Jinx continues to move forward at whatever rate you deem best matches the speed of the majority of the group, Rhun.  Jinx will not range more than 15 feet ahead of the group.  If he finds himself lagging behind, he will abandon caution and will run to keep up.  If possible, Jinx will continue to have his dagger ready, Ranged dagger +4, 1d3+1 dmg, 19-20/2.  Spot +1, Listen +3 (if possible).*


----------



## Dichotomy

"By the Shining One's will," Aeron intones with the confidence that only true faith can bring, "my life will not be needed.  Only a little time."

The cleric turns to Sir Merrick.  "Lead us out, Knight.  And someone get potions ready from that pack!" he calls the last to the others.
[sblock=OOC]Delay until either some bad guy is next to me or until the others have passed by, whichever comes first.  If some bad guy comes, I stop delaying and attack it.  If the others pass by first, I stop delaying and follow (staying at the back of the pack).

BTW, I really have no intention of being a martyr, even though I know it must look otherwise...[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick marches forward at a good pace, eyes and ears wary for more guards.


----------



## Rhun

Left... Right... Straight... Ciaran thinks about the directions that have been traveled, and where they are going. He thinks about the light on the walls, and gets his sunrod ready. He shakes his head; Aeron will make a stand. Someone is always making a stand... That is never the way of the storm. Always moving, coming, going, but never standing. He continues running, trying not to get too far ahead of everyone else. He will have to meet anything that comes at him...coming to the straight corridor heading south, Ciaran doesn't see any signs of guards in front of him.

Deren runs after Ciaran, but can't match his taller companion's pace.

Shoon groans in frustration at the almost complete lack of cooperation from his allies, though a more acurate description would be; 'those who are not swinging their weapons with the intent to strike each other'  "Aeron!" he calls to the cleric "If you are going to stay, then so shall I.  I will not allow you to die for us."

(DL, the door swings opn into the room, so Shoon can't really kick it closed)

"By the Shining One's will," Aeron intones with the confidence that only true faith can bring, "my life will not be needed.  Only a little time." The cleric turns to Sir Merrick.  "Lead us out, Knight.  And someone get potions ready from that pack!" he calls the last to the others.

Sir Merrick marches forward at a good pace, eyes and ears wary for more guards.

Jinx, too far ahead now to much overhear Shoon's angry words, remembers only Aeron's last suggestion that he march the length of the passageway ahead to secure it for the group. The gnome forges forward, his eyes hunting for twists and turns in the hallway, a door, a foe at which to fling his dagger, anything, really. The gnome finds himself right on his halfling companion's heels, but still well behind Ciaran.

Seeing that Shoon has dropped the body, Zirat moves to withdraw from the dungeon. Aeron follows. Both can see that there are more guards now coming from the west, as well as those following from the east.

*

Initiative Count
20 Ciaran - runs (triple move)
19 Deren - runs (quadruple move)
13 Shoon - moves, retrieves pack
13 Aeron - delay
13 Merrick - runs (triple move)
12 Jinx - runs (quadruple move)
9 Zirat - 5' step, ready action
13 Aeron - 5' step, ready action
8 human 5 - 
4 human 1 - 
4 human 2 - 
4 human 3 - [OUT OF SIGHT] ?
4 human 4 - 
4 human 9 -
4 human 10 -
4 human 11 -
4 human 12 -



PC Status
Aeron	14/24
Merrick	2/22
Shoon	13/18
Zirat	10/31
Jinx	15/15; mage armor (approx 54 mins left) for AC17
*


[sblock=Opponent Status - Players Do Not Look]
Guard 1 -4/38, stabilized
Guard 2 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 3 DEAD
Guard 4 -3/27, stabilized
Guard 5 DEAD
O1	DEAD
Gnoll a DEAD
gnoll b -5/11
gnoll c -3/11
gnoll d -8/11
gnoll e DEAD
human 5 21/29
bugbear -3/16
human 1 8/8
human 2 8/8
human 3 8/8
human 4 8/8
human 5 8/8
human 6 -9/8
guard 7 0/8, feigning unconsciousness
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

"We should leave now!"  Shoon says, his tone urgent.  "Or else we should head south to make their pursuit more difficult."

(OOC: Delay and follow Aeron where ever he decides to go.)


----------



## Voadam

*"Move!"* Sir Merrick keeps up the rapid pace in his medium armor, attempting to get back to the lead in case there are more foes cutting off the party's exit.


ooc breastplate is medium armor and can run x4.


----------



## Dichotomy

Without a word, Aeron takes up the rear of the escape.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming Zirat keeps moving, Aeron will follow.  I'm not gonna fight with Shoon about which of us is ACTUALLY at the back, so, if the monk doesn't want to go first, Aeron will.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Noting that he has gotten far ahead, he slows down just enough to draw and load his crossbow. No need to meet foes unarmed.

ooc: Draw crossbow and move together, then load crossbow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Scared at the idea of falling behind the group, Jinx continues running.  Bauble's riding basket jounces uncomfortably against the gnome's hip with the exertion of running, and Jinx draws hard on the air in the passageway as he tries to keep up with Deren and Ciaran.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat follows the other


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the slow posting rate again guys, but I'll have an update posted tonight.*


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren continues to run as fast as his little legs will take him.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, evening*

*Cut Scene *

You flee before the temple guards, Ciaran leading the way and Aeron and Zirat bringing up the rear. Despite being slowed by armor, you manage to stay somewhat ahead of the enemy troops. You quickly climb the stairs to the Temple proper and retreat out the same doors you entered, filing out into the temple compound. 

The sun has nearly set to the west, casting dark shadows over the region. The dark forest beckons, and the sounds of the guards chasing you echo out from temple. 


*Where are you all heading?*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Winded, Jinx stops to gasp for air.  "Where's the wagon and team?"   The gnome looks around, trying to spy out Shoon's wagon.  "If they pursue, we won't be able to use the wagon to get away--it's far too slow--but we might be able to fight from on top of or behind it."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon groans.  He was the only one with nothing to gain from this expedition yet it seemed that he would end up losing the most.  In any case, he immediately set off towards where they had left the wagon as fast as he could.


----------



## Rhun

*I think you left the wagon at the cottage in the woods, right?*


----------



## Voadam

"*Keep moving*." Sir Merrick keeps the group heading out, back to the cottage and the wagon. "*Any more caltrops Deren?"*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron hustles along.  Though the cleric is stout and healthy, his armor is still quite the burden.  He still remains near the rear of the group in case trouble follows them.  All the while, Aeron mumbles prayers to Pelor as he follows back to the cottage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

To the Cottage, The roof is still trapped over there.
Zirat breath heavily and says as he runs in his heavy armor


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx's eyes go wide at the thought of returning to the sabotaged cottage.  Nodding his head nonetheless and grunting with exertion, the gnome picks up his robes and presses onward after the others.  Fearful of finding himself at the rear of the retreating formation and thus all the closer to the pursuing brigands, Jinx hustles as fast as his stature allows, ignoring the littany of unhappy yowls and growling coming from the basket bobbing at his hip.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran heads on, counting his companions as they emerge. One, two... They are all there!

He leaps in the air as he runs, leading the way almost like a schoolboy, jubilant at having escaped. He runs for the cottage, hoping that his companions' belongings are still there.


----------



## Rhun

You charge through the trees and undergrowth, your knowledge of the area between the Temple and the clearing allowing you to easily outdistance your pursuers. You all reach the clearing without incident.

You pause to listen, but no sound of pursuing guards reaches your ears. Everything in the clearing remains as you left it.


----------



## Voadam

"*We need a means to provide us with more healing as we go if we are to take on such superior numbers. A couple sets of caltrops to deter pursuit out would do us well too*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks over the group.  "Who has Shoon's bag?  Shoon, do you still have more healing potions?  I hate to impose, especially since..." the cleric coughs, "since this was about our companion, whom you do not know..."  Aeron awkwardly trails off.

The cleric's shoulders slump in dejection.  Now that the group seems out of immediate danger, he feels the weight of their seeming failure.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx, happy to be alive, gets his wind back then releases Bauble from the riding basket.  The fluffy white cat jumps springs of its owner with glee and skulks off beyond the cottage, its tail swishing to and fro in irritation.  "Come back in a bit, love."  Jinx calls after the familiar.  

Grinning at Aeron and handing the priest a skin of water with a wink, Jinx pipes up, "Cheer up, priest!  You saved Merrick's skin and we'll live to see another day and tell another tale.  Clearly, the temple's a worse den of evil than we at first figured, but there's pride to be taken that the small lot of us stirred up such a nasty hive of hornets.  We'll be as a thorn in their side 'til we work our way to the black heart of that foul shrine and root out the evil at its core."  When Aeron's done with the skin of water, Jinx proffers it round to the rest of the group.  "I had Shoon's pack but dropped it in the hallway at the door just before setting off.  Can't run and keep up with the likes of you lot while I'm packing a grown man's pack.  Not on these small feet, anway."  Jinx twiddles his thumbs and smiles.


----------



## Rhun

*Shoon actually retrieved his own pack.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon pats his backpack.  "I have it.  I am sorry, it was either the prisoner or my belongings, and the prisoner was heavier.  I am glad that we are all alive, however, I think that we should leave immediately.  There is no telling at what point they shall catch op to us, though it will be sooner rather than later if they heard Zirat announce our destination.  I am not certain how many potions I have left.  I had six when we began this expedition and I remember using two to revive Sir Merrick.  I will take a look in my bag, but first, let us be gone from here."  Shoon starts walking over to the barn to make sure everything is ready to go.  He does his best to avoid expressing his exasperation at the party for now, especially after Aeron's apology.


(OOC: I used at least two potions, not sure how many more were used, and I also lost a sai.)


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron takes a pull from Jinx's waterskin.  The cleric's demeanor visibly improves at the gnome's words, though he still clearly feels the weight of what happened.

Aeron turns to Shoon.  "I am glad you have your pack.  It would have been good to capture a prisoner, but I think you made the right choice.  The more I see of these people, how they through their lives down for their masters rather than surrender... Well, I doubt that I have the stomach to do whatever we would need to get a prisoner of that ilk to speak.

"As to the potions...  I must apologize again.  I also used one on myself.  I... I thought that I would need to hold off the enemy, as... as Zirat and Sir Merrick were so gravely wounded."  The cleric sounds genuinely remorseful at his action.  "It was selfish."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx finishes the last of the water in his skin.  The gnome prattles, "Not selfish, no!  Out of all of us, you're the only one who has enough divine favor to be able to call upon Pelor for healing.  If you go down, the lot of us're left to face certain death.  I say you drink first, the rest of us be damned!"   Realizing his vigor may be misguided, the gnome abates.  "'Course it warn't my draught that was drunk, I guess." 

Suddenly caught up in thoughts of his own, Jinx withdraws to the side and falls silent.  The gravity of nearly losing his life weighs heavy on the gnome and much of his former exhuberance slides away.  "Nearly met our maker, eh, Bauble?"   Jinx looks to the empty riding basket and sighs, belatedly remembering that the cat's gone elsewhere, away from master.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon pats Beam's head as he brings him and his wagon to a stop beside the others.  "While I would not go quite so far as to damn the rest of us, I do agree with Jinx for the most part.  Besides, how do you think I would feel if you were to die when my potions could have saved you.  I can buy more potions reletively easily.  You however, are not so easily replaced."  he turns to Aeron and smiles.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran searches the sky for something, and Galliard takes flight. "Do not worry about taking a stand. You did what you thought best. We all did. We all survived, so there is something to be said about that."

He lowers his eyes to look at everyone. "Yet we all find our strength in different ways, and engaged in tactics that ran counter to each other. We should develop our strategy. Merrick and Zirat, you have shown remarkable resilience at the front lines. Aeron, your healing and support is key to keeping us all active. Jinx, you and I should decide how we control the battlefield. Shoon and Deren, your mobility was enough to both find felled opponents, drag them to safety, and dispatch them. That mobility gets us hands wherever we need them."

Ciaran reaches into his pack and pulls out a piece of paper. He spreads it on the ground, and draws a rough sketch of the dungeon the party just escaped from. He gathers some stones and scatters them in the central room. "Let us speak of the first tactic--the one that may save our life time and again. How should we run away?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"If one of you are comfortable with the transformation, I have the ken to shape your hands and feet into those of a spider's.  You'll gain the ability to creep, as does a spider, on walls and ceilings.  The higher ground might prove worthy to someone with skill at archery, or to lay an ambush."   Jinx falters.  "Useful as it is, the spell is not without drawback.  You may find yourself transmogrified, unsightly."  The gnome waits to hear from any takers.  "If the magic be willing, I also have the ken to sap even the most powerful of foes of their strength.  To do so, I must call upon the lore of necromancy."  Jinx grows uncomfortable and eyes Aeron and Shoon.  "Perhaps not the most...civilized...of the various schools of magic.  Cowardly, even, given that I can do so from a distance.  Still, when you're a quarter the size of the sort of brute we saw today, fighting from the second rank has its merits."  The gnome titters nervously and twiddles his thumbs.  "Other than that, I am somewhat adept at the magical arts of disguise lulling one's foe into a false--and temporary--state of friendship.  I can also make objects or areas slick with grease...again, spellcraft...and, last but not least, I have the ability to impart blindness, a stunned state, or outright unconsciousness in the weaker species of foes we've encountered.  Aside from the basic defensive and aura-reading spells known by nearly every wizard in the realm, the most powerful form of magic I know entails--as Zirat and Shoon witnessed today--the art of wielding a ray of fire.  Quite destructive, that last.  Only use it in an emergency."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx eyes Ciaran's impromtu battlemap and purses his lips with chagrin.  "The finer points of strategy are, no doubt, better left to those with more familiarity of the subject.  I shall defer to your wisdom."   Jinx looks to Derren, Zirat, and Merrick.  "Were it me, though, I'd be inclined to be of the belief that a repeat of the path of our retreat today will be expected by the temple.  I'd therefore look for a room to hide in, quiet as a mouse on the night of a full moon, until the trouble brewed over.  Likely the temple inhabitants would least expect that."  Jinx shoots a look around the group, counting.  "Probably too many of us for that plan to meet with much success.  Larger groups tend to be loudest."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is not certain whether to take Ciaran's comments about him as a complement or an insult.  He is even more confused when the two magic users start huddling around a map on the ground and duscussing strategy.  "Er, not that I disagree with you that we should form some tactics to help us cooperate, but perhaps we should not do so in a safer place.  One in which our enemies are not so likely to burst through the trees at any moment."  He jumps up onto the seat of his wagon looking at the others questioningly.


----------



## Rhun

*Destination?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC: Nulb I guess.  It's the closest.  But that's assuming the others are willing to go.  )


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Well fought. I must say
Zirat calls and takes a long sip from his waterskin.
Although I feel quiet awful about us fleeing a battle, it is an outrage, me … leaving a battle … never to be heard in the arenas of Chendl.
The champion of Kord walks around embitter.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 8, Late Evening*

Soon enough, you are piled in Shoon's wagon, and ready to leave the clearing. Since the original path you took to bring the wagon here leads back to the Temple area, you choose a new path that will allow you to circumvent that route. Zirat and Merrick are put to work chopping brush and undergrowth in order to make a track wide enough for the wagon to travel, and the going is slow. Still, it doesn't appear as though you are being followed by the Temple guards, and Galliard relays to Ciaran that he too can detect no movement following the party.

It takes several hours to cut through the thick forest and make your way back to the rutted trail leading from the Temple to Nulb. By the time the lights of Nulb come back into view, the sun has been down for hours, and darkness covers the region.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon continues guiding the wagon towards Nulb, intending to head to the Inn they had stayed at previously.  He keeps alert for any signs of trouble.  "Everyone keep wary."

(OOC: Spot +5, Listen +6)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

We can head to the tavern were we slept last time.
Zirat suggest.
I can use cold beer to refresh my soul and warm bed to ease on my wounds


----------



## Dire Lemming

"That is indeed where I intended for us to go."


----------



## Rhun

*I don't think you guys stayed in Nulb last time did you? That was Hommlet, which is quite a bit further away. I think you did have a couple of drinks at the Waterfront Hostel, though. I'll have to check back through the thread. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I don't think you guys stayed in Nulb last time did you? That was Hommlet, which is quite a bit further away. I think you did have a couple of drinks at the Waterfront Hostel, though. I'll have to check back through the thread. *




Some slept in the barn if I recall


----------



## Dire Lemming

We definitely stayed in Nulb.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Tired, dirty, and cross from the arduous day, Jinx frowns at the view of Nulb glittering like a dark gem in the night.  "What say, barn for us again, priest?"  Jinx looks to Aeron and Ciaran for a response.  "I should think a bit of caution might be in order.  Nulb seems a likely sort of place for temple brigands to look for us, if they were so inclined.  They'd have a goodly head start, too, what with us spending the afternoon hauling a wagon through timber."  Jinx turns to Derren.  "Fancy a bit of scouting?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

"They would not act so overtly in a populated area as they did in the temple.  If they do act against us it will give us another chance to question them.  I suppose that caution is still advisable though."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"I dunno about that.  This town, and its chill-hearted river, give me the heebie jeebies.  Neither feels as wholesome as Hommlet."  Jinx casts a look at Nulb and shudders.


----------



## Dog Moon

"We should be fine if we stay together though," Deren tells the others, especially his fellow Small-sized friend.  "Unfortunately, if we thought this place was bad before, it'll probably get worse now since I'm sure that those within the Temple HAVE to have allies outside who will be looking for us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I wonder if we can find a herbalists in this foul place?
Say the big man
We could use someone to brew us healing vials
Maybe even scrolls, I know priests of Pelor can heal wounds like Aeron does, they were outside the arena back home, healing the wounded gladiators.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx shifts guiltily, remembering days long past.  "I know a little of alchemy, though not enough to brew a healing draught.  What small skill I have requires a laboratory, besides.  Perhaps Aeron knows something of the art?"  Jinx shoulders his pack and continues walking toward Nulb, his feeling of dread growing ever stronger as the group nears the hamlet.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron shakes his head.  "I sadly do not.  I wish that I did."

The cleric looks distastefully at Nulb.  "I don't know that we will find potions or safety here.  However, we cannot go all the way back to Hommlet.  We need to try to go in again as soon as we are rested."  Aeron again shakes his head.  "I do not like this.  This place is the first place the temple guardians will look, if they will look at all.  It would be unwise for us to sleep separately, I think.  I am not certain what kind of accommodations we can find here, but, at least, none of us should wander alone."


----------



## Rhun

As you pass the edge of town, you begin passing the ramshackle cottages and farmhouses that make up the majority of Nulb. Few have lights shining in the windows...either the residents of the village retire early, or perhaps many of the dwellings are abandoned. The few shops are certainly closed at this hour, but perhaps you can find the answers you seek at the Waterside Hostel, or one of the other late-night haunts that must certainly occupy the place.


*
You know from your first visit that the large building on the southwest side of the bridge across the Imerdys Run is the Waterside Hostel.

NULB MAP



*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat will stop a local peasant for questioning.
He’ll ask about an herbalist, a local temple or a potion seller.


----------



## Rhun

Although there are few folk wandering the streets of Nulb at this time of night, Zirat soon stops what appears to be a fisherman returning from some late fishing on the Imerdys Run. He is dressed simply, and carries a pole and several fair-sized trout on a string. He regards you suspiciously at first, but realizing you mean him no harm, he answers your questions.

"There be no temple here in Nulb, unless you count them foul ruins down yon trail. Old Mother Screng has a herb shop down the eastern road." The fisherman points to indicate the general direction.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Nodding thankfully to the fisherman without saying a word, Zirat turns to his friends and share the useful information with them.
A local herbalist names Old Mother Screng operate in this foul place, we could check the quality of her merchandise.


----------



## Rhun

The fisherman frowns as Zirat turns away without a word, probably having hoped for a copper or two. He then continues on his way, pole over one shoulder, fresh catch held in the opposite hand.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon continues directing his wagon towards the Waterside Hostel where they had stayed previously.

"Well perhaps a few of us can go there in the morning."


----------



## Voadam

"*We need more than a few potions. We need a lot of healing that can taken with us and applied quickly. We will face a large number of human and monstrous foes. Gnolls, bugbears, ogres, trolls. I expect us to take serious wounds again and again as we assault and kill the minions in there. We need to be able to press on again without retreating after such bloody battles. Would the good temple in Hommelet be able to provide us with such magical healing?*"


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Was not our mission to rescue your friend?  If you intend to assault the entire temple then I think that we should ask for assistance in Homlett.  We may be able to convince them of the threat it poses to their safety."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx shivers with relief.  "Hommlet, then."  The gnome eyes the darkened village of Nulb.  "I agree we're not likely to find comfortable or safe quarter in Nulb, not when it's so close to the temple.  Rooms are safer in Hommlet, the food's more wholesome, and we stand a better chance of finding enough healing elixirs to stock up for a return onslaught.  I'm for slogging onward through the night to reach Hommlet, if you lot are agreeable to the idea, that is."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Jinx is right. It is no less problem to march through to Hommlet than to survive the night here in Nulb."


----------



## Dichotomy

"I agree with the magi.  If we are going to take enough delay, we should be as well prepared as we can.  And if we are doing that, I see no reason to risk whatever might befall us here."  Aeron seems clearly uncomfortable in the town of Nulb.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon sighs, his hopes of finally passing out for a few hours after running to and fro for most of the day, dashed against his allies' insistance that they ignore the close by inn in favor of pressing forward into the dark night. "I... would like to stop.  I am tired from all of the trouble we have had today, and I cannot see myself staying awake for much longer.  I think that we are far more likely to encounter open hostility on the road where there are no witneses than we are at the inn, and if we do, we will be far less prepared for them, being even more exhausted than we are now..."


----------



## Voadam

"*We have your cart bounty hunter. You can sleep in there while we press on. I will lead us to Hommlette. We will gather the resources we need then return*."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 9, morning - Village of Hommlet*

With the decision to push on through the night made, the group resolves themselves to a forced march with little rest to reach the safety of Hommlet. Due to the slow speed of wagon travel, and the extra care that must be taken travelling in the dark, it is well after sun-up the next day as the idyllic village come into view.


*Until you get some rest, I'm ruling that you are all suffering from the fatigued condition.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

When The Welcome Wench Inn and Tavern pops into view, Jinx burns through the last of his reserve of energy to reach the inn.  Picking up his laggard's pace just enough to bustle through the inn and drop his pack on the floor by the bar, the gnome plops down in a chair at a table and wipes his brow.  Looking around for Ostler, Jinx calls for a bite to eat, and a room.


----------



## Dichotomy

Seeing Jinx practically sprint to the inn, Aeron tries to calm his desire for a stiff drink.  The cleric instead turns toward the others.  "Would it be best to see if the local lords are willing to provide more aid?  Unfortunately, Jebediah had more contact with them then we did.  I could also try speaking to the kindly priest at the church.  Perhaps he would be willing to render aid."
[sblock=OOC]I do not at all remember the name of the cleric whom Aeron had contact before.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick presses on through the march ever vigilant throughout the night. The miles and wounds do not seem to slow him or drag at his limbs and his glaive seems as ready for battle as when the party started out.

"*Prophet, if the church can provide a large resource of healing for the cause of good that would serve us well. We have gems to offer as donations in return and need not show up with empty hands and plaintive entreaties alone. I will go with you*."


----------



## Rhun

Ostler Gundigoot greets Jinx warmly, and quickly serves the gnome up with breakfast; eggs, diced potatoes and sizzling sausages, along with freshly baked dark bread. Several rooms are ready as well, the guests having already checked out this morning.


----------



## Voadam

"*We will head over after breaking our fast Prophet*." Sir Merrick will eat with gusto before joining the priest in heading over to the Cuthbert church.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon joins the others for breakfast, though he is feeling slightly sick, perhaps from lack of sleep.


----------



## Rhun

Breakfast is quickly served, and you all enjoy a fine meal in the taproom of the Welcome Wench. Few other folks are about at this time of the morning, and besides Ostler and one of the serving girls, you have the place to yourself.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx inhales his breakfast.  Bauble is offered and accepts a bit of egg but declines the potato, sausage, and bread from his master's plate.  The cat eats from Jinx's own plate, then in a rare show of friendship remains perched upon Jinx's lap and rubs its thick white tail round the gnome's neck.  Purring with contentment, Bauble circles twice on Jinx's lap then coils in for a nap.  Pleased by the familiar's show of affection, Jinx remains seated at the table longer than he'd anticipated and strokes Bauble to sleep.

When Ostler appears to have a moment of quiet between tending and cleaning his bar, Jinx awkwardly balances the sleeping Bauble on his lap in order to retrieve some coins from a pouch stowed inside his pack.  Plunking the coins down on the table, Jinx motions for Ostler's attention.  "For my share of a room, and for the others as well.  If more is needed, let me know."  Jinx gestures to Shoon, Aeron, Ciaran, Merrick, Derren, and Zirat.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon takes another sip of his ale and mumbles something incoherant about fish and an "accursed bard" as he starts to dose off at the table.  He suddenly snaps his head up in a painful motion, looking around at the others.  Speaking in with a slight accent that wasn't noticeable before he says,  "I um... Sorry.  I... oh... eggs."  He takes another bite of his food and slowly chews... and chews... until he almost falls forward onto his plate.  Whipping his head up again, he swallows and looks around.  "Uh, I believe the warmth this meal has is I mean... it's only making me need sleep more.   I am sorry master Fitch-" he pauses and takes another look around, wondering what he was just about to say. "Er... master Olst- ... Gundigoot... Your food are- is delicious, but am I a bite too weary to truly enjoy it."   

He pauses to stare thoughtfully at a sausage before attempting to consume it.  "Mm..."  It burns the roof of his mouth and he makes a sucking sound as he tries to cool it down before finally taking gulp of ale. "Uh... *whew* urp.  Please excuse me.  I must sleep.  How much again is it to rent a room?"


----------



## Rhun

Ostler summons one of the chambermaids. "Please show Master Shoon to his room," he says, a wide smile on his face at the monk's exhausted antics. He turns to Jinx, and bows low. "More than enough to cover the meal and lodgings, Master Gnome," he continues. "And always a pleasure to serve such stalwart adventurers as youselves, to be sure."



*As noted in the firs post of the OOC thread, breakfast is included in the price of the rooms, which are 1 gp per night for a small room, which comfortably sleeps 2. A large room is 2 gp per night, and comfortably sleeps 4. Simple note who is in what rooms with who, and subtract the amount from your charsheet. *


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Oh... Good morning miss."  Shoon says weakly. "Please forgive me for the trouble... Er, your hair is a very nice um... very nice hair." In his slightly irrational state, this seems to be a perfectly normal thing to say.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Two large rooms, if you please."  Jinx winks at the chambermaid.  "If Merrick, Aeron, Shoon, and Derren will accept the first room, then perhaps Zirat and Ciaran would room with me?  That would give Ciaran and myself ample time to work out complementary tactics, and each room would have a protector."   Jinx looks around to see whether the suggestion meets with agreement.  

Jinx fumbles for coin then realizes he has none.  Coloring, Jinx deposits a disgruntled Bauble into the chair then rises from the table.  The cat eyes its retreating master with no small degree of disdain and ire then arcs its back into a stretch and saunters off for the kitchen.  Unaware of the doom that is sure to befall him at a later hour of the day at the claws of his familiar, Jinx trundles across the tavern for a quiet word with Ostler.  Coughing into a fist, the gnome colors a second time then speaks.  "Good Ostler.  Putting my hand to my pouch, I see I have not the coin to pay you, sir.  What I do have, however, are some items in want of selling.  I shall no longer be requiring the services of my pony, nor of a few worthy trinkets with which I seem to be beleaguered in recent days.  Are your stables in need of a sturdy riding pony?  If they are not, then perhaps you know of a reputable and...discreet...merchant within Hommlet who might be interested in bartering with me?"


----------



## Rhun

The chambermaid giggles and blushes at Shoon's words, but leads him to one of the two rooms that Jinx_was trying to pay for_. Opening the door for the monk, Shoon stumbles into the room beyond. It is better appointed than most Inns he has stayed in, and the monk soon collapses into one of the soft, comfortable beds.


----------



## Dichotomy

Following Sir Merrick's lead, Aeron tries to eat swiftly.  However, like Shoon, the cleric is tired and weary.

As Jinx begins to comment on his apparent lack of coin, Aeron groggily begins to fumble for his pouch.  However, he pauses a moment when the gnome adds his query about merchants, thinking that, perhaps, it would be better to wait for the good innkeep's answer.


----------



## Rhun

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> "Good Ostler.  Putting my hand to my pouch, I see I have not the coin to pay you, sir.  What I do have, however, are some items in want of selling.  I shall no longer be requiring the services of my pony, nor of a few worthy trinkets with which I seem to be beleaguered in recent days.  Are your stables in need of a sturdy riding pony?  If they are not, then perhaps you know of a reputable and...discreet...merchant within Hommlet who might be interested in bartering with me?"





"No problem at all, Master Jinx. Always happy to extend a line of credit to one of the smallfolk. Just be sure to pay it in full before you find some grim adventurer's death!" The stout proprieter laughs boisterously at his own words. Quickly regaining his composure, Ostler continues. "I've no need of a pony in my stables, but the trader to the north deals in horses and all other sorts of goods. Just keep in mind that he drives a hard bargain, that one does."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick notes his companions fuzzy weariness with some exasperation. "*We arrived safe. Everyone needs to get some rest. Let us take this up again in the afternoon, Prophet, after you are somewhat refreshed*." He turns to Gundigoot, reaches into his pouch and pays for the rooms with two gold coins. "*Enough. There Goodman. It is done.*" Heaving himself up in his armor he hefts his glaive and makes his way up the stairs as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx nods his thanks at Ostler.  "I'll do just that and shall hopefully return within the hour.  My thanks."  The gnome bows to Ostler then calls for Bauble and quits the Wench in favor of the merchant mentioned by the innkeep.  

Leading his sturdy pony along by a length of leather rein attached to the beast's bit and bridle, Jinx plods on tired legs north through Hommlet in search of the horseflesh merchant mentioned by Ostler.  Reaching the merchant's place of business, Jinx looks about for the man himself.  "Hallo?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Being quiet most of the time, the big man devourer the sausages, eggs and bread, he cleans two dishes completely and serve himself the leftovers from Shoon's plate.
Woo, that was in place.
He leans back and taps his belly.
Now a good sleep and I'll be like new …
Zirat drains two cups of water and raise to his feet.
Sleep now, trade later.
He hands two gold coins to the maiden.


----------



## Dichotomy

After hearing Sir Merrick's decision that sleep will take priority over business, Aeron gladly slows his eating pace.  Without ordeal, as soon as he is finished, the cleric takes his rest.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

By the morning, Ciaran remains silent, merely nodding to indicate his interest in a place to sleep. At this point, it looks like a barstool or reasonably bare patch of ground would be sufficient.

And so he sleeps.


----------



## Rhun

The meal finished and paid for, everyone heads for their room and soon finds the comfort of their beds, with the exception of Jinx. While the rest of the company drifts off into slumber, their companion searches out the local trader.

The gnome wizard finds himself entering a large wooden building, which he quickly finds is full of all types of miscellaneous gear and equipment. This place must certainly be the trading post. At his call, Jinx is greeted by a tall, slended human with dark, oiled hair. "Ah, greetings. How can I help you today?"?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Good morning.  I've found myself with no use for this pony that you see here.  At Ostler Gundigoot's recommendation, I've brought the beast and all his tack to sell or trade.  The pony's been stabled and well-fed at the Wench for the last week.  He's a good, sturdy beast and has been well taken care of.  I'd like either hard coin or a light crossbow and some coin in the trade.  Are you interested?"  Tired, Jinx dispenses with niceties and gets right to business.


----------



## Rhun

"I'll give you twenty gold for the pony and gear," says the trader, after giving the creature a quick lookover.



*20 is half the pony + saddle original value...I've found that just giving half value for things is much easier than trying to roleplay the haggling in a PBP environment. Let me know if that is cool or not.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

"Done."   Jinx hands over the pony and accepts the merchant's 20 gold.  Patting the pony somewhat regretfully on the neck, Jinx bids the creature farewell.  "Been a trusty mount.  Happy fields to you, sturdy beast.  Sorry to see you go."   The gnome thanks the merchant and, after stowing his coin deep within his pack, slogs back through Hommlet to pay Ostler then find a bed.


----------



## Voadam

Once in the room, Sir Merrick removes his armor and crashes heavily, taking his rest while it is available. While he could press on, his training was to take advantage of opportunities for rest when they came along.


----------



## Voadam

After recuperating, the knight wakes, splashes water in his face to refresh himself, then gathers together the needed offerings for the church from the party's loot collection of gems. He then rouses Aeron.

"*Arise Prophet. It is time for us to make pilgrimage to the Temple with offerings as we seek healing blessings of the Gods of Good and their churches*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, bleary-eyed from the unusual sleep schedule, nods to Sir Merrick and as hastily as prudent gets his gear ready again.  "Let us pray that we can find a wand.  I fear we will need it," he adds flatly.


----------



## Rhun

You all sleep well in the Wench's comfortable beds, and after eight or nine hours of sleep awake refreshed. Some light still shines through the windows of your rooms, and you realize it is twilight outside, the sun now beginning its descent to the west. You can hear the noice from the taproom below; obviously, business at the Inn is picking up as the hour lengthens.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon gets up feeling uncomfortably hot, but much more clear minded than he was in the morning.  Despite the likelihood that he shall be returning to bed in just a few hours he still does his morning exercises anyway before heading down to join up with the others.  He sees the maid from the morning and remembers that he had said something that didn't make sense to her, though he could not remember what it was.  "Uh, excuse me miss.  Er, if I... said anything inappropriate in my half conscious state this morning, I apologize.  Please forgive me." He bows politely.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren refuses to eat any foods that the others haven't yet eaten.  He figures that even if the others were poisoned, he would at least be alive to run away help out.  Once the others have eaten and seem fine, he eats heartily.

His sleep is fitful and he almost seems half-awake at all times, but he manages enough rest to feel fine enough in the evening.

As the sun drops and he waits for his friends, he heads downstairs and attempts to find a cozy place where he can see anyone who enters the taproom.  Time to spot any potential enemies, he thinks as his eyes scan the room and he sips his watered-down ale.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx sleeps a fitful sleep full of flitting, inconstant dreams.  In the afternoon hours as the Hommlet sun hangs low in the sky, the gnome dreams of a gnarled oak, green and well-limbed with age, standing tall on the hills of his native and bucolic homeland.  Dressed in his familiar and travel-worn brown homespun wizard's robes, Jinx gently sets Bauble down and nudges the cat away with the toe of his sandal.  _Time to be off, my pretty.  Mice to catch, birds to chase, dogs to tormet, haven't you? _  The fluffy white cat langourously swishes its tail once then saunters away from its master.  Turning to the gnarled oak, Jinx steps to the tree and thumbs its rough outer bark.  From the clear untroubled sky ahead, a flash of lightening preceeds the rumble of thunder, but too late.  The lightening arcs through the sky and, striking the oak, runs down the tree, frying Jinx.  

Every nerve on fire, Jinx wakes in a sweat.  The walls of the Wench constrain and press inward.  Jinx breaths hard then, mopping his damp brow, quickly climbs from bed, leaving a mess of the covers behind.  "Where's the Prophet?!  Where's Aeron?!  To the Prophet, yes, he'll understand, yes he will!"  His spellbook and his pouch of gold coins in hand, Jinx hares off downstairs to look for Aeron.  

"Priest!  Priest!  Aeron!  I've a vis--"  Jinx tromps down the Wench's stairs, shouting for Aeron.  Spying Shoon apologizing to the chamber maid and Deren slouching in the corner, Jinx hustles over to Deren.  "Has Aeron come downstairs yet this morning--this afternoon, I mean?"


----------



## Voadam

Once the Prophet is ready Sir Merrick escorts him down and out to the Temple of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Let me join lads.
Kord's champion say as he goes downstairs


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]Given CanadienneBacon's post in the OOC thread, I'm presuming that it would be helpful for Aeron to not miss Jinx downstairs.  So I'm assuming that Sir Merrick and Aeron hadn't left yet.[/sblock]
As Aeron heads downstairs, after the laborious process of donning his armor, he hears Jinx's inquiry of Shoon.

"Friend," he calls to the gnome, "you seem in a fret.  Are you injured?  Did something ill befall you?"  The cleric's voice is a combination of collected calm and genuine concern for his comrade.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Jinx rushes across the room to greet Aeron.  "Prophet, I've had a vision, a dream.  I'm leaving for the Free City, that I might press myself into service at one of the temples.  I've just sold me pony--curse the luck!--so I'll be hoofing it on foot all the way back to Greyhawk, but before I leave I thought to give you my thanks.  Your proselytizing was works its way into my heart and I see now that my future days, should I be blessed to have any left to me, will be better spent in the service of Good than in Magic."

Jinx bows to Aeron.  "Bimpnottin Boddywink of Keoland, at your service and at the service of Pelor, Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria.  I'll be needing my gear for the long road ahead, but I'll pay for your room and board, and the room and board of our fine friends for a second night here at the Welcome Wench."  Jinx bows a second time, then straightens.  Much of the gnome's former fear that was so often writ plain on his face is gone, replaced by quietude and a soft shining sort of peace.  "Thank you for your many kind words, priest.  Truly, you have changed my heart."  

After shaking Aeron's hand and bowing to Merrick, Zirat, Deren, and Shoon, Jinx plunks 4 gold coins down on Ostler's bar.  "For their room and board a second night, Goodman Gundigoot.  Fair weather and better beer!"  With that, the gnome treks upstairs to fetch his gear, then leaves, a contented smile upon his face, and hope in his eyes.

[sblock=Ciaran]Jinx will leave the scroll of mage armor that Ciaran gave to Jinx when I re-joined the game last year in October on Ciaran's pillow.  I never used it, so you might as well have it back![/sblock]

*Mystic theurge for some future game many leagues down the road, here I come.    Happy trails, you guys.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

He is a nice little fellow ... I really cared about him ...
Zirat says sadly as he waves Jinx goodbye


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon glances away from the chambermaid for just a moment to glance over at Jinx and wonder what he is on about now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren stares after his fellow Small companion with bewilderment.  He replays the last few moments in his head and realizes that he did absolutely nothing but stare at the little Gnome as if something had caught his eye and wouldn't let it go.

"Wait, what?" he asks, already too late as Jinx has already left the building.


----------



## Rhun

Despite Jinx' strange behavior, his apparent newfound interest in religions, and his sudden departure, you all feel oddly at peace with yourselves after your rest. As you gather in the taproom of the Wench, you all realize that through your latest struggles and experiences, you have improved yourselves and will be better able to face any future threats and challenges. 


*Check the OOC and/or RG threads. Welcome to level 4 guys!*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron stands at looks at the empty spot where Jinx stood.  The cleric is obviously speechless after what he has heard.  Thoughts tear through his mind, but he knows that he can't devote his fully attention to what Jinx has imparted.  For now, it is enough the Jinx will no longer be with the group, but will hopefully be doing Pelor's will.

Once the cleric has taken at least a moment to absorb that much, he turns to Sir Merrick.  "We... should be about our business, yes?"  Aeron looks askance at the knight and waits for him to lead the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We'll raise a toast for him later on ... let us not grieve for his departure and ready our selves.

With that, the new and improved champion of Kord accompanies the prophet and the sir to the temple.


----------



## Voadam

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Once the cleric has taken at least a moment to absorb that much, he turns to Sir Merrick.  "We... should be about our business, yes?"  Aeron looks askance at the knight and waits for him to lead the way.




"*Yes. Come Prophet, Champion."* Sir Merrick leads the two others out to the Temple of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick, Zirat and Aeron leave the Welcome Wench, emerging into the late high summer twilight. The warmth of the day has gone, leaving a cool, pleasant evening. A few villages sit on the Wench's broad porch, sharing stories over tankards of ale and pipes filled with strong smelling tobacco. You know the the Church of St. Cuthbert lies down the road to the north, perhaps a quarter mile away. Your strides take you quickly in that direction.


Meanwhile, Deren, Ciaran and Shoon remain behind at the Wench. They grab a table in a corner of the taproom, with a good view of all that come and go. Ostler serves up another delicious meal of choice mutton, steamed vegatables and hearty black bread, and the ale and wine flow freely. An assotment of villagers and travellers (most of whom appear to be merchants) occupy the taproom; you'd guess there are some thirty patrons currently present, excluding yourselves.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick and the other two proceed quickly to the temple and seek to speak with a priest about acquiring a source of divine healing to aid in their fights against evil. Gems (750 gp worth in fact) are ready donations for the church as thanks for such a divine blessing.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon quickly starts devouring the meal, now much more capable of fully enjoying it.  He does not pay any particular attention to the comings and goings of other patrons.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat inquires the St. Cuthbert's priests for Blessed potions.
And drops with the others the requierd donations

[sblock=Potion list]
Magic weapon vials, Bull str. and cat's grace Potions will be handy.
Prot. from evil and chaos + Barskin will be handfull as well
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Church of St. Cuthbert*

Calmer, acolyte of St. Cuthbert, receives you warmly. He leads you into a well-appointed study, and you spend some time discussing religion and the doctrine of St. Cuthbert. Finally, you turn the discussion toward your needs and the availability of certain items of divine healing.

Sir Merrick's offering of moonstones, bloodstones and garnets is gladly accepted, and in return the acolyte provides you with a wand capable of healing your hurts.

Potions, though, are few and in short supply. Still, though, there are several available that Calmer is willing to part with for a suitable donation for Zirat the Champion.


*
You have plenty of gems in your inventory, so I just removed the first few that added up to 750gp.

Wand of Lesser Vigor, 50 charges (please add this to the inventory of the PC to carry it)

Potions available:

2 magic weapon, 50gp each
2 protection from evil, 50gp each
1 bless weapon, 100gp
1 shield of faith, 50gp
2 bull's strength, 50gp each
1 aid, 300gp
1 remove fear. 50gp
6 cure light wounds, 50gp each
3 cure moderate wounds, 300gp each

Let me know which ones you want, and then deduct the cash and add them to your charsheet.

*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=purchase]1 shield of faith, 2 protection from evil, 2 magic weapon, 2 bull's strength for 350 will do the trick. [/sblock]

The champion nods in thankful and discuss about the good relationship between the two orders of St. Cuthbert and Kord.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 9, evening - Village of Hommlet*

Your business at the church finish, you leave and head back to the inn to rejoin the rest of your companions.


----------



## Dog Moon

When the others return, they still see Deren sitting at the table, but he appears to be very bored.  However! this is just a ruse and his trained eye continuously watches the inn people for trouble.

Unfortunately for him, he truly is starting to get bored and he almost looks eager to return to the temple...if it wasn't for the fact that he was sure he was going to die in one of these trips there,  Although at the moment, he was unsure whether he was more convinced he was going to die in the temple or assassinated in bed by those working for the leaders in the temple.

"Are you guys ready?" he asks in an odd voice filled with both eagerness and dread.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

More than ever.
Call the big human and raise the sack with the potions to the air.


----------



## Rhun

*It is nearly nightfall again; Did you want to head out, or spend another night at the Inn?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

But traveling at night is not a wise idea. We can enjoy one last beer and ale before we return to the foul place.
Suggest the champion.


----------



## Rhun

*Everyone ready to move on to the next day? Or were there stil things you needed to take care of?*


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I think I'm good, except that Aeron will use all his spells for today to heal as much of the party's remaining damage before sleeping.  I don't recall how everyone is fairing.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*We need one more day to fully heal our wounds and enter with all our spell casters fresh. I shall take the time as well to have the Mage Lord enchant my armor*."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I am content to wait here for a day or so until we are at full strength."


----------



## Rhun

*Village of Hommlet, Days 9-10*

You spent another pleasant night at the Welcome Wench, drinking and enjoying the revelry of the common room before retiring to your comfortable beds.

You awaken early to go about those tasks you have set for the day. Merrick journeys to Lord Mage Burne's tower to have his breastplate enchanted, while the rest of you enjoy a nice, calm day in the village.

*Does anyone else need any gear or anything of that sort?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat wandered the small village, checking the stores and merchandise and etc.
He returned around noon to have lunch and enjoy the calmness of the Welcome wench.


----------



## Dire Lemming

After breakfast Shoon climbs a tree and looks around.  Then he climbs down again and wanders around asking people if they've seen a blond bard recently.


----------



## Voadam

Fully healed, Sir Merrick straps on his newly enchanted breastplate and gathers the others together. "*Its time. Gather your things. We're heading back in*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron had actually spent the majority of the free day by himself.  The cleric had been attempting to wrestle with everything that has happened: Jinx's death, rebirth, and conversion; Jebediah's capture and the group's lack of success in freeing him; the sheer evil nature of the Temple and the horrors it must hold.

In the morning when Aeron joins the others, it looks fairly obvious that the cleric is again recovering from a hangover.  He simply nods at Sir Merrick and readies to leave.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 11, travel*

[sblock=For Dire Lemming]
In his conversations with various people about the village, Shoon learns that two blonde bards had visited the village within the last month. One had left on the road toward Nulb, and the other had traveled north, toward Verbobonc.
[/sblock]


Your wounds healed and your tasks in the pleasant Village of Hommlet  completed, you again take to the dusty road. Although the weather is much more pleasant than a few days prior, at least the rain had kept the dust to a minimum. Traffic on the rutted road is light, though you do pass two merchant wagons and their hired guards, as well as a group of cloistered priests in their rough-spun wool robes.

Still, the now familiar road passes quickly for you, and by late afternoon you find yourselves once again on the outskirts of Nulb.


----------



## Dichotomy

"Would it be prudent for a couple of us, perhaps those more skilled in such things, to quickly look around town to see if there is any news from within the Temple?" Aeron asks.  "Otherwise, I'd just as soon keep going."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick shakes his head in negation. "*No. Our spymaster lies in the dungeon and cannot ferret out the hints we might glean. We will eschew games of subterfuge in the town and head straight in, give them no chance to be warned of our coming*." He reaches into his backpack and hands everybody an individual 2lb bag. "*Here. Caltrops for if a retreat becomes necessary and you are last in the line*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Sir Merrick shakes his head in negation. "*No. Our spymaster lies in the dungeon and cannot ferret out the hints we might glean. We will eschew games of subterfuge in the town and head straight in, give them no chance to be warned of our coming*." He reaches into his backpack and hands everybody an individual 2lb bag. "*Here. Caltrops for if a retreat becomes necessary and you are last in the line*."




A wise idea my friend, although not a fair one, but who is fair in the arenas of Chendl or this wicked foul temple.
The gladiator reply and stash the caltrops in his pack.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Hm, they will have ample opportunity to be warned of our coming whether we go to the town or not.  I would be amazed if they were foolish enough not to post sentries after that last debacle."


----------



## Rhun

Unfortunately, your path does lead through Nulb...for the only bridge you know of across the Imerdys Run sits within that village. It may be possible to find a ford upstream, or swim across the river, though.


----------



## Rhun

The sun is setting behind the far off Lortmils as you make your way across the old, rickety bridge spanning the Imerdys Run and into the center of Nulb. The Waterside Hostel looks to be doing a fair amount of business, and many of the homes have lights now shining in their windows as darkness falls. Folk on the street eye you suspiciously, but few are out. Most are probably at home enjoying a meager supper, or out at one of the village's taverns drinking the rotgut that passes for spirits in these parts.


----------



## Voadam

"*If we press on now the dark of night will provide some cover for our approach. They have many humanoid servitors though who operate better without the light of day shining on them. If we stop here and bed down at the inn we will approach tommorrow but there might be an assault on us here tonight by agents in the town who are watchful for us. I am happy to engage them in either scenario*."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"It might be to our advantage to have them attack us here.  We could take our attackers prisoner and question them, then we would not have to blunder about the temple again with no knowledge of where we must go."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I'll have to agree with Shoon, here we at least have the privilege of a night sleep, there we don't, we can stay alert and cautious but sleeping in the woods or in the temple gives me the creep.


----------



## Rhun

*So, Waterside Hostel? Or would you prefer to look for another place to spend the night?*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks torn as he considers the options.  "If we stay in Nulb, the Temple will likely get word that we are coming.  I would suspect that they would have one of three options.  They could send a force to attack us (either here or in the wilderness).  They could fortify their position at the Temple, and simply wait for us.  Or the could decide to leave before we get there.  The last option seems the least likely.  Regardless of which they might choose, Jebediah is in danger."

The cleric looks to his companions, obviously unhappy with the situation.  "I agree that it would be easier to handle them if they send a force out to attack us.  They would not have the benefit of whatever defenses the Temple itself has.  It would mean that, once we do enter the Temple, there would be fewer to fight.  But," Aeron shakes his head, "I cannot see the way ahead.  I will pray that the Shining One illuminate our path, and I will trust your judgment as to the course of action."
[sblock=OOC]How was that for a long-winded way to say "I don't want to decide?"[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*We will get rooms here tonight and either fend off an attack here, or lead one against them in the morning*." Decision made Sir Merrick heads into the inn to make arrangements.


----------



## Rhun

The taproom of the Waterside Hostel is crowded and rowdy as Merrick makes his way inside to procure rooms from the proprieter. At least two dozen people mill about, drinking and otherwise enjoying the evening. Most have a rough and tumble look to them...a dangerous sort of crowd. Merrick gets the feeling that a single misunderstanding or thrown punch could escalate into a full blown barrom brawl with this group.

Taking his care to weave between the crowded tables, and taking care to step over the puddles and debris of spilled and broken drinks that litter the floor, Merrick makes his way to the bar. Seeing the knight, the tall, lean barkeep wanders over to stand before him. "What can I do fer you, sir knight?"


----------



## Voadam

"*Two rooms. Meals for six*." he pauses "*And a word on any who are looking for good sell-swords. Or news of any having troubles where a blade may be needed*."


----------



## Rhun

The barkeep scratches his head, trying to do the math in his head. After a moment, he frown.  "Two gold fer the rooms, and fifteen silver fer the meal. As far as who's looking fer swords? You may want to inquire down at the Boatman's Tavern. Them pirates are always lookin' fer blades." The barkeep brushes a strand of his greasy hair away from his dark eyes, and looks Sir Merrick over before looking hard into the knight's silver eyes. "I don't be thinkin' any of the other folk hiring swords round 'ere is lookin' fer your type, knight."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks around to see if he remembers anyone who's here... or if anyone that he remembers is notably absent.

It was unfortunate that one of the leads he had gotten about the bard back in town had already been inadvertently followed into a dead end on his last visit to this place.  For he surely could not abandon his current task to travel to Verbobonc.  Looking back he felt compelled to knock himself over the head for forgetting to ask if either of them had been traveling with someone else.  Then again, after everything that had happened he could not remember whether or not he had thought to ask the same question here.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Dire Lemming]
It is difficult to determine if any of those present now were the same that were here on your last trip through; all of the folk have the same hard, rough look. Certainly nobody stands out as being missing. However, one person does stand out in this crowd: An athletic, dark haired elf woman wrapped in a grey cloak sits at a table in the corner, her back to the wall. She is speaking with two burly looking men dressed in furs and leathers over their mail. Judging from their appearance, Shoon would guess they are savagess from the realm of the Wolf Nomads.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*BUMP*


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> The barkeep scratches his head, trying to do the math in his head. After a moment, he frown.  "Two gold fer the rooms, and fifteen silver fer the meal. As far as who's looking fer swords? You may want to inquire down at the Boatman's Tavern. Them pirates are always lookin' fer blades." The barkeep brushes a strand of his greasy hair away from his dark eyes, and looks Sir Merrick over before looking hard into the knight's silver eyes. "I don't be thinkin' any of the other folk hiring swords round 'ere is lookin' fer your type, knight."




Sir Merrick hardens his eyes at this. "*None the less. Tell me who they are*."


----------



## Rhun

Merrick's intimidating manner shakes the man's composure (Intimidate Check=26), and he quickly holds up his hands in a gesture of innocence. "I don't want no trouble," he says, lowering his voice. "Just trying to keep you from getting hurt, is all. But if you're skilled with the blade and really want the job, you ought to talk to Smigell the Redhand." The barkeep nods toward a dark-haired elven woman sitting against the far wall. She is speaking to two large, primitive looking men; possibly Wolf Nomads from their dress. "Just don't say I didn't warn you." With that, the man nods, and goes back to filling drinks for the hostel's patrons.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stares at the elven woman for a moment, wondering if anyone of the others have noticed.  After a moment of indecision he decides to approach her, she seems at least to Shoon, unlikely to start trouble.  "Uh, excuse me, Lady?  My name is Shoon.  There is something that I would like to speak with you of if it is not an imposition."


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Uh, excuse me, Lady?  My name is Shoon.  There is something that I would like to speak with you of if it is not an imposition."





The elven woman looks Shoon over with her hard, dark eyes, and the monk gets the distinct impression that she is judging him. Her eyes pause for a moment at the kama and siangham at his belt, and then she frowns. She is not nearly as attractive as he would expect from one of elven blood; though with that said, she is not ugly, either. Finally, after a few moments of silence she speaks. "I doubt that there is much you could say that would be of interest to me. Now begone, before my companions decide to remove you."

The two large nomads in their leathers and furs regard Shoon silently, their faces expressionless.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon glances momentarily at the two men before returning his gaze to the woman, he suppresses the urge to frown.  From her manners, it is clear that a change in tactics is in order.  "Would some coin make it worth your time?  I only wish to ask a question."  he presses on hopefully.


----------



## Rhun

"Coin can make anything worth the time," answers the elf woman. "Ask your question."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon smiles slightly at the woman's reaction.  "You have my thanks."  He says, giving a quick bow.  "I wanted to ask you if you know anything of a traveling bard with long blond hair.  He would be traveling with a woman with long brown hair... and sort of... brownish orangish eyes...  And oh yes, he might call her Anemone."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick considers confronting Redhand about what work she is offering to evaluate whether to join her, kill her, or ignore her. But he catches himself. There will always be those who he might find it appropriate to confront. But he has a mission right now and it is best to be focused. One war at a time. He turns back to sit with his companions at the table and await their meals when he hears Shoon's voice. He turns and sees the bounty hunter conversing with the elf. The knight's eyes harden, depending on how the young man handles himself a new front may arise right now. He watches their interactions in case there is a need to intervene.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron sits near Sir Merrick and also waits for food.  The knight's thoughts, emotions, and any physical cues of such are completely missed by the cleric.  Aeron's thoughts are focused on the path ahead, and, unless someone specifically attempts to get his attention, the cleric's focus remains inward throughout the meal.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

The big lad eyes the elven woman and tries to detect an aura evil from her

*Detect evil at will.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "I wanted to ask you if you know anything of a traveling bard with long blond hair.  He would be traveling with a woman with long brown hair... and sort of... brownish orangish eyes...  And oh yes, he might call her Anemone."




The woman shrugs at Shoon's question. "A great many travllers come through these parts. Perhaps I've seen someone matching that description...for the right price."


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The big lad eyes the elven woman and tries to detect an aura evil from her




[sblock=For Strahd]
The elven woman definitely radiates and evil aura, though it is fairly faint. Indeed, there are many evil aura coming from people in the common room, but all are faint.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

For the moment Shoon has not provoked her into a murderous rage. Well enough thinks the knight. Redhand's affiliations and current allegiances were unknown. Those in the actual temple were declared and would be the focus of his wrath soon enough.


----------



## Rhun

Meals are quickly served to those who are waiting; a thick, greasy stew made from bits of meat and roots and tubers, with some stale bread that only seems edible after moistening it with the stew. As with your first visit, the ale is weak, and the wine tastes of vinegar.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Of cours."  Shoon nods to the woman, and produces a gold coin, not yet handing it to her, but  making sure she sees it. "I believe this should be enough for now, considering that I do not know whether or not you actually have any information.  Unlike some here, you can trust my word."


----------



## Rhun

The elven woman glances about worriedly (as if afraid of being overheard), and then motions for Shoon to lean in close. Whispering, she tells the monk what she knows.

[sblock=For Dire Lemming]
"Yes, I recognize the man you describe. He was quite charming, that one. The woman he was with was quite lovely, if I remember correctly. I didn't get their names, but I am certainly that a couple matching that decription passed this way just a couple of weeks ago." The woman brings a finger to her lips and thinks for a moment. Frowning slightly, she continues. "I seem to recall that they got into some trouble with the locals. Some shady sorts nabbed them as they were about to leave town. I seem to recall them saying something about sacrificing the man and holding the woman ransom."
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon leans in closer to the woman, though he finds himself blushing slightly as he does so.  He suddenly recoils in surprise, a distraught look upon his face.  "You, have my most profound gratitude miss... Oh I... I do not know your name... I... yes, here. Er..."  He hands her the gold piece.  "If there is anything else you know of this, there I can pay you some more.  I must find her immediately."  Shoon seems to have temporarily lost his air of professoinallism and is obviously getting a bit emotional.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I don't like this place.
The gladiator whispers to his table companies
The ale is half watered and the people are scum and wicked hearted.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Just don't provoke them," Deren says, probably surprising the others as he hasn't been in a talkative mood recently.  His reenactment of evil has shaken him more than he ever realized.  "Only the Chaotic ones really need to be worried about because they're apt to act on only impulse, but the rest are generally more wary and will not act openly.

"Of course those are probably the most dangerous sort," he continues as he glances around the inn, "And they're everywhere you're not looking."

Deren takes a bite of the food, grimacing slightly.  He avoids the ale completely, unwilling to let his tastebuds suffer from that horrid ale.


----------



## Rhun

"If I hear of anything, you'll be the first to know," says the elf, smiling at Shoon.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon takes several deep breaths and manages to calm himself down.  "...Thank you... thank you again.  Alone, you have helped more than all of my searching."  He glances around the tavern then lowers his voice considerably.  "Erm, and of course I shall not let on that I was aided by you as I continue my search...  If you are in need of aid in the future, please ask me... Um..."  Shoon looks embarrassed.  "I still do not know your name."


----------



## Rhun

The elf woman raises an eyebrow at Shoon, and smiles as he fumbles for words. "They call me Redhand. If I can think of any way for you to aid me, I shall let you know."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon bows graciously to Redhand and then returns to where the others are seated with their meals, looking excited, but also a bit worried.  Once he gets back to the table he looks around the bar again, wondering if any of the people responsible for kidnapping the bard were in this very room.  He also takes interest in whether or not any of the other patrons have taken an interest in her after their conversation.


----------



## Rhun

The crowd in the common room grows rowdier as the night marches on; fights are a common form of entertainment in this place, it seems, as our other forms of dangerous games such as mumbly peg and axe throwing.

Shoon notes that after perhaps an hour the two wolf nomads leave Redhand's company, but the elven woman is soon joined by a group of three men dressed in dark brigandine. The men have the rough look of bandits to them.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick leans towards Shoon and asks "*So did you find out what Redhand there is hiring for?*"


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I don't like this place.
> The gladiator whispers to his table companies
> The ale is half watered and the people are scum and wicked hearted.




"*Yes. But we have more important enemies who need killing. Best to stay focused*."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon glances at Sir Merrick in surprise.  "I... What?  She did not mention anything of the sort.  I asked her about the bard I've been searching for.  He was taken captive by some locals, apparently to be used as a sacrifice. She was the first one to give me useful information, and though I wish to look into this more, I think I know already who has him.  I suppose you know of what I speak..."  At that moment Shoon notices the bandit looking men approaching Redhand.  He frowns and falls silent watching them carefully for any sign of trouble, or any sign from Redhand that she is _in_ trouble.


----------



## Voadam

"*She's hiring blades. She was the last time we were here as well. I would like to know what for, but we have our own business to attend to for the moment*." The knight drinks his thin ale then continues with the poor meal.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Hm, I would not trust most of the blades for hire around here.  I hope that she knows what she is doing."  Shoon continues to frown and watch Redhand and the men who have joined her.


----------



## Rhun

*Are you retiring for the night, or was there more you wanted to do?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC: As long as it doesnt look like anyone is going to give Redhand trouble Shoon will retire for the night I suppose.  He's hoping the temple will send agents to attack so he can capture one and ask them about Anemone.)


----------



## Voadam

After the meal the party retires for the night, anticipating a possible assault from temple agents.


----------



## Rhun

*Precautions against expected attack?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC: A watch?  Sleeping in armor?  Shoon's miraculous sixth sense?  Anyone else got ideas?)


----------



## Rhun

*Also, who is sleeping in which room? You got two for the night.*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick heads to his room with Aeron and Ciaran while Zirat, Shoon, and Deren take the other. Sir Merrick is used to campaigning hard and rests in his armor, ready to grab his glaive in an instant.

ooc: Merrick has endurance so he can sleep in his medium armor no problem. Deren should be ready to fight in an instant as well in light armor while Shoon as a monk and Ciaran as a mage should be ready to go. Zirat and Aeron each have healing and are split up therefore.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon does just as explained above, volunteering to take the second watch.

(OOC:  Thank goodness we're actually thinking about this this time!  )


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods to Sir Merrick as the knight makes the arrangements for rest.  The cleric prepares to take the last watch in his room, as the cleric likes to be awake with the sun in any event.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Precautions against expected attack?*




I do the same things I always do: put something up against the door and use string/bells to cover the windows.  Who wants to sleep with the Halfling?


----------



## Rhun

Despite all of your preparations and your expectations of an attack, the night passes without incident. The morning dawns brightly, shining through the shuttered windows of your rooms. The hostel is quiet at this early hour as you begin to wake from the night's sleep.


----------



## Rhun

A rooster crows outside, not too far away from the inn as the sun continues its ascent into the clear sky.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron, already awake from taking the last watch in his room, thanks Pelor for the rise of the sun as the cleric prays for his spells.  Once that is complete, finishes his morning routine and heads to the common room to see what there may be to break the fast.  As he waits for the others, Aeron is still in a somber mood.  There will be no avoiding what today will bring.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon awakens and heads out to the common room without disturbing the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:
			
		

> A rooster crows outside, not too far away from the inn as the sun continues its ascent into the clear sky.




Shoo ... be gone.
The champion kick the air and continue with his morning ceremony and thanks to Kord.
Once finished he goes inside for breakfast.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran wakes with a start, leaping from his bed. The last day has been like a blur for him, theorizing and studying the elemental planes being first on his mind. Yet theory was yesterday's business. Today is practice.

Breakfast... must be good, hearty. Yet, asking for something good might just warrant too many distractions. Stay calm... his spells are needed for the Temple, not cutpurses in the street. Just take the crumbs that will be served.

Yet his stomach rumbles. He takes the hood off Galliard, waking him gently. He brushes the hawk's breast and quietly says, "Galliard, do you hear that rooster? Bring him when we leave town, and I'll make you a meal of it." He knows that his familiar cannot truly comprehend his speech yet, but it is better than nothing. He lets Galliard fly out the window and heads downstairs for breakfast.


----------



## Rhun

You are truly disappointed when you reach the common room, hoping for a good breakfast. The place is still a mess from the night before, smelling of stale beer and vomit. Several patrons lay passed out on the floor, left by their companions when they lost the drinking games they must have been playing. Even the inn's staff is not yet up...and there are no smells of breakfast cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around the mess of the common room and sighs. He turns to his traveling companions, and quietly spits out, "Fine, let's go. We're having chicken."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at Ciaran.  "Best to have something at any rate.  Let's get out of this place."


----------



## Rhun

The morning is cool as you exit the Waterside Hostel, but the sky is clear and it looks to be a pleasant day. Some few folk are up and about as you make your way through the village...farmers tilling their fields, sheperds tending their flocks in the distance, fisherman making their way to the river. Still, as you leave the small village behind and walk down the trail that leads to the ruins of the Temple, the dense trees blot out the sky, casting your world into shadows. The oppressive feeling continues to grow...


*Any particular approach you want to make to the Temple?*


----------



## Rhun

*BUMP*


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC:  Don't know.  My mind is still back at the inn wondering why I didn't get the chance to do what I said I was going to.  Oh well whatever, no one listens to Shoon anyway.  Shoon will try to find a place to conceal the wagon again.)


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon awakens and heads out to the common room without disturbing the others.





*This is the last post I saw from you, DL...was there something you wanted to do? There was nobody in the common room, besides those passed out drunk.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran outstretches his arm for a perch for Galliard. The hawk swoops in.

"Go ahead, Galliard. Fetch us a chicken. Or a rabbit. Whatever you wish. Feast well, for today will be difficult."

He reaches down to pet his mount. "Encraidd, be sure to guard the caravan. You will be key to our success!"

He turns to the others in his party. "Should we prepare a camp away from town? A short distance from the Temple?"


----------



## Voadam

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ciaran outstretches his arm for a perch for Galliard. The hawk swoops in.
> 
> "Go ahead, Galliard. Fetch us a chicken. Or a rabbit. Whatever you wish. Feast well, for today will be difficult."
> 
> He reaches down to pet his mount. "Encraidd, be sure to guard the caravan. You will be key to our success!"
> 
> He turns to the others in his party. "Should we prepare a camp away from town? A short distance from the Temple?"




"*A place to keep the wagon and mounts will be will. Should we rescue prisoners we will want to bring them back to Hommlette*."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> *This is the last post I saw from you, DL...was there something you wanted to do? There was nobody in the common room, besides those passed out drunk.*




*I was going to ask about the people who captured the bard and Anemone, even if I had to wake a drunkard, but I guess it doesn't matter.  If we don't find them down here then I've got no idea where else to look.*


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> *I was going to ask about the people who captured the bard and Anemone, even if I had to wake a drunkard, but I guess it doesn't matter.  If we don't find them down here then I've got no idea where else to look.*





*Keep in mind, any drunkards passed out on the floor are probably foolish villagers/travellers or river pirates...they likely are not important enough to know anything.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Keep in mind, any drunkards passed out on the floor are probably foolish villagers/travellers or river pirates...they likely are not important enough to know anything.*




*Well it doesn't really matter now since we've moved on.  I just wanted to make it clear that there had been something I wanted to do, adn didn't get the chance too.  It's not like you rolled a 'cutscene' and forced my character to watch passively as something happened that he would have interrupted, those kinds of things really get to me.  So does Shoon find a good place to hide the wagon before the approach the temple?*


----------



## Rhun

It takes a bit of time, but you soon find a small clearing not too far off the trail to secure the wagon and mounts. It is a few hundred feet off of the path, and the screen of trees and undergrowth should certainly prevent them from being seen.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Content with the hiding place, Shoon looks to the others.  "Alright.  Now that we have found a secure place for our belonging that we will be unable to bring with us.  I think that we should decide on how to approach the temple.  Most likely it will be safer to approach directly from here than it would be to return to the road and follow that.  If they are to set up an ambush the road would be the best spot.  Either way we must hurry.  We must find the prisoners!"  Shoon seems a little overexcited for going to rescue a person he's never met.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran dismounts and tells Encraidd, "Guard this caravan. Guard your brethren. We will return." Encraidd snorts.

Ciaran turns to Shoon. "If the path is the fastest way to the temple, we should take the path. If we are ambushed, we will find people we can interrogate. We need forward scouts--I can send Galliard with you or Deren. If you are ambushed, I will know."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron seems to carefully weigh both prior suggestions.  "Earlier I might have agreed with you, Ciaran.  A failed ambush by the temple guardians would certainly provide us with prisoners to question.  However, I must disagree now.  First, our inquisitor is the one we are lacking.  Second, we have already miscalculated and underestimated out enemy.  It would seem as if intentionally walking into an ambush, assuming that we will easily foil it, also relies upon underestimating our enemy."

Aeron shakes his head.  "In short, we faired ill on our last attempt.  Let us not, through pride, make the same mistakes."  The cleric looks to see how the others fall.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"There is no doubt about their advantage here.  We do not know when or where allong the path they might set up an ambush.  If we stay off the path, but not too far from it, we may catch the ambushers unawares.  Then _we_ will have the advantage."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

We can pay a visit to the tower again, to see if anyone is in there ...
The champion suggest.
we did found a secret door down there, if the bandits are waiting to ambush us we could trick them and come from another route


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I am not worried about bandits.  They were just hired by the cultists to help conceal their actions, and they have fled now.  In any case I think it is fairly certain that that passage led to the cottage which we found deserted in the woods, the leader came there through the passage and warned his subordinates there of us, then they fled together.  Still, it would not hurt to explore a short way down that passage and see if it also leads into the temple.  No matter what we do though we must get to the temple before we do it, as well as dealing with any ambushes they might have set for us before we get there.  Let us continue."  Shoon starts walking generally towards the temple, but parallel to the path they were following with the wagon.


----------



## Rhun

Picking a path through the dense foliage that parallels the rutted trail, you soon enough find yourselves standing at the edge of the great clearing that contains the foul edifice to elemental evil. The place looks much the same as it did the last time you were here.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks around cautiously.  Concerned about the lack of opposition.  He continues surveying the area as he moves slowly towards the tower that once held the bandit garrison.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

No matter how quiet this place is, something gives me the creep.
The champion scan the surrounding, feeling eyes watching at him … or is it the temple.
The evil aura troubles him so he readies his chain


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"We know not if anyone waits for us here. If they are smart, they are ready. They are smart."

He thinks a moment. "We know of multiple ways in. There is the ladder and well at the cottage. There is the guardhouse tower. And there are the main side doors. If we could just control one of these entry points, we would rest easier. Where are we best suited to control?"


----------



## Voadam

"*The tunnel is narrow enough that they cannot overwhelm us with numbers*."


----------



## Dichotomy

"I am in agreement with Sir Merrick.  Our concern is not our skill.  It seems plain that Sir Merrick and Zirat are both more accomplished warriors than most that we have found within.  Rather, our concern is sheer numbers.  The cultists have been unfortunately successful in gaining recruits."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Good, then there is our plan. If we can control the tunnel, then we have a place to return to. We should start there, and approach the temple from that direction."


----------



## Voadam

"*Agreed*."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Somewhat annoyed that the others have once again ignored his words, Shoon chimes in. "Do we not first need to find out whether that tunnel actually leads into the temple?  The lead bandit's actions seem to say it does not."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran, resonding obliviously to Shoon's tone, continues, "Which is why we need to examine the tunnel. If the tunnel leads solely between the cottage and the guard tower, then we have a path we can take between the two. The cottage becomes home camp, and we take the tunnel to the guard tower. That will get us close to the temple without ambushes along the way. Then, we enter the temple by crossing the courtyard between the guard tower and the main building--if we have to, or we enter via some undiscovered path from the tunnel. 

In any case, we keep our camp away from the temple, and maintain a way to reach the temple without being ambushed along the way. If that's what you think we should do, Shoon, then I will agree with you."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon does a double-take and looks as he listens to Ciaran.  "Yes, that is a very good idea!  Now we are planning.  We just must to be careful around the cottage, I would not trust it to stay up after we so carefully trapped it to fall down."


----------



## Voadam

Agreement fairly all around Sir Merric stands "*To the cottage then to explore the tunnel*." He leads the party out.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks back at Sir Merrick, confused.  "Uh... would it not be much more efficient to enter the tower and examine the paths from there?  Surely if there is more than one tunnel they would intersect somewhere under it.  If we are to head for the cottage now, when the temple itself is right in front of us, then we had best retrieve our mounts and gear bring them there as well."


----------



## Rhun

The "courtyard" of the Temple compound is deserted, despite the feelings you all have of being watched. You make your way to the broken tower, and it too remains deserted. If those dwelling within the Temple are aware of your arrival, they aren't making any overt moves to alert you.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon moves, carefully as usual, to the back room and peeks inside before entering all the way if it seems safe, he then starts looking around for the trap door he knows is there.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 12, morning - Temple Compound, broken tower*

The tower is dark and deserted. Perhaps the forces of the Temple decided that the place wasn't defensible enough after you tore the bandits there apart? Or perhaps they have merely consolidated their forces elsewhere? 

Shoon finds the trapdoor easy enough, seeing as how Zirat had piled a desk and bed atop it to keep anyone from coming out of it. A little hard work is enough to drag the furniture out of the way and trigger the catch. The elaborate counter-balance systems works quickly, and soon a three foot square shaft opens leading straight down beneath the tower. Iron rungs are set in one side, and it leads down into musty darkness below.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon gazes warily into the dark hole.  "Should we... drop a light down there?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran pulls out a sunrod. "Just say the word."


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran ignites his sunrod and drops it down the shaft. The light appears to drop about thirty feet before striking the floor below and bouncing out of sight. Judging by the glow, though, there appears to be some type of chamber at the bottom of the shaft. All is quiet below.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks up at the others. "I shall go down first, unless someone else wishes to."

(OOC:  Well, Shoon can deflect an arrow, that's ONE arrow.  He's also fairly good at avoiding things completely.  Sir Merrick of course, can see, but he has reletively low hit points...  So I figure those are the best two to take point, unless we make Deren go first just because he's a halfling rogue.  )


----------



## Voadam

"*No, I have heavier armor and the darkness here is no barrier to my sight*." Sir Merrick takes the lead.


----------



## Rhun

Climbing down is no problem, as enough light from the sunrod continues to shine up the shaft from the chamber below. You descend down the shaft some thirty feet into a small 10' by 15' chamber. The sunrod lies glowing on the ground a few feet away from the shaft. A table stands against one wall, and several wooden pegs jut from the wall. Judging from the outlines of dust on the table, several items sat on it until very recently. If the bandit captain fled this way, it is possible he gathered whatever items once rested here.

A five foot wide tunnel roughly hewn into the limestone exits the room, running in what appears to be a westernly direction.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

A hideout, I wonder if the commander is still around ...hiding
Zirat circles the room, tries to find any other exits


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stands to the side of the ladder, watching Zirat in consternation.  "Er, did we not agree that he must have gone to the cottage to warn his other men of us and then fled with them?  Why would he wait in this room for all this time?"  Shoon scratches his head and looks down the western passage.  "In which direction was that cottage again?  That way?" he asks, pointing down the tunnel.


----------



## Rhun

Besides the tunnel in the west wall, you find no other entrances or exits of any sort. 


*The cottage lay more or less north of the tower.*


----------



## Rhun

*Ping...

Into the tunnel, or something else?*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran nods. "Into the tunnel, then."


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick leads the way, glaive at the ready.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon shrugs and follows behind Merrick.


----------



## Dog Moon

"This is one reason I like being small," Deren says as he enters the tunnel.  He raises his hand to full height.  "See, I STILL can't touch the ceiling."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 12, morning - Tunnel beneath the bandit's tower*

*Sorry for the delay, guys. I meant to post this weekend, but ended up being extremely busy.*

You start off down the narrow passage, Sir Merrick leading the way to the west. You know that the cottage in the woods is north of the tower, and the Temple itself is several hundred feet away to the southwest.

The path twists and turns often, running for what you can only guess to be many hundred feet before opening into another chamber. This appears to be a natural cavern of some type, oval in shape and some forty feet in diameter. The northern wall of this chamber is pierced by another narrow passageway.


----------



## Dire Lemming

(OOC: Can the rest of us see this?  If so, Shoon looks around, especially up.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Without saying a word, Zirat tries to sense if there are any evil auras around


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran stays silent, content to let others lead the way. He keeps the sunrod raised.


----------



## Rhun

You all move into the oval chamber. The room is definitely natural, the ceiling averaging some ten to twelve feet high. No danger asserts itself, though who knows what could hide in the shadowy nooks and crannies of the rough walls.


[sblock=For Strahd]
Zirat detects no evil, not even the background taint that he has come to associate with being near the Temple. Perhaps you have traveled far enough from the place as to be outside its vile taint.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick peers ahead into the darkness beyond their light as he leads the way into the single passageway.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon follows, still glancing up at the ceiling every one in a while.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We traveled a long way, I cannot sense the evil that spreads from the temple, Kord tells me that this is a safe place.


----------



## Dichotomy

"While that is a pleasant thought, I don't know that it is welcome.  I have lost all sense of direction.  Are we still headed in the right way?"  Despite the uncertainty of his words, Aeron confidently follows Sir Merrick.


----------



## Rhun

You make your way across the cavern, heading toward the northern passage. Merrick pauses to look down the passage, but his celestial-touched vision detects no danger in the darkness ahead.


[sblock=For Dire Lemming]
As Shoon crosses the chamber, his keen eyes spot what a section of rough, rocky wall on the chamber's southern wall that looks out-of-place; the color doesn't quite match the rest of the limestone rock in the area.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*I have a poor sense of direction. Is this heading towards the Temple or outward as an escape tunnel?"* Sir Merrick asks as he leads on.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stops and holds up a hand to indicate to the others that they should do the same.  "Wait a moment.  Take a look at this wall."  He moves to a section of the southern wall and starts examining it.


----------



## Rhun

The closer Shoon gets to the south wall, the more the "mismatched" area stands out. Close examination reveals a wooden door, covered over with lumpy plaster and mud, and painted to resemble the color of the limestone cavern.


----------



## Voadam

"*Good catch. Perhaps there is a link to both the Temple and an escape route.*" If under observation there is a handle Sir Merrick will pull it open.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Wait a moment.  Let us first see if there is some way to look through."  Shoon says, and examines the door for a keyhole or anything else that might allow them to do as he suggests.  If he finds nothing he will let Sir Merrick open the door without protest.


----------



## Rhun

There is no keyhole or such on the door, no way to look through it. The door is fitted very well, and no light can be seen from around the frame. Nor can any sounds be heard behind the portal.

The door does have a handle for pulling, cunninly conealed beneath a mass of plaster to appear as just another protrusion from the wall.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran hangs back, giving the rest of the chamber a cursory once-over. He is prepared to follow.


----------



## Voadam

"*Stand back lest there is a deadfall*." Sir Merrick will open the door once the others have stepped back a pace or two.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon steps back a pace or two.


----------



## Rhun

There are no surprises as the door swings open, besides the crumbling of a bit of dried mud and plaster. A corridor lies beyond the portal.

The corridor is narrow, less than five feet in width, roughly hewn from the limestone. It twists and turns, running for hundreds of feet in what you can only guess is a southernly direction. The passage slopes downward, steeply enough to noticeable. 

Eventually, the corridor turns sharply to the east, widening to ten feet across, the walls turning from rough hewn to a well-worked, smooth finish. Just ahead, it turns again to the south.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Here we go again.
Zirat steps around the corner trying to sense evil.

*detect evil


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren readies himself, unsure if he should be prepared for a fight or a trap.  His eyes glance around cautiously.  "I don't like doors," he whispers aloud.  "You never know what might be lurking behind them."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stays behind Sir Merrick, craning his neck to get a look past his heavily armored compatriot.  "Remember that we are here to rescue prisoners.  If we come across anyone we should capture them alive.  We need to know where the prisoners are kept."


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Strahd]
Zirat again detect the evil background taint that he has come to associate with the Temple of Elemental Evil. Just at the edges of his sense, he detects a much darker, more malevolent evil. However, he has little time to consider the information...
[/sblock]

The passage opens into a twenty by thirty foot chamber. Just as you cross the threshold, a runnel of flame appears from the center of the eastern wall, spreading rapidly along the wall before wrapping around the corners and continuing on along the north and south walls. The moving flame creates lines of brilliance along the walls, and then send up a spray of fiery streams as the flame runs into a pair of large sconces just at the corners where the north and south corridors enter the room. The leaping flames from the cressets light the entire area.

As you continue to watch, five blood-red candles on the floor suddenly flare to life, illuminating a summoning circle etched into the floor. There is a flash of flame and smoke from the circle, and a demonic shape steps forth; it appears as a gaunt humanoid covered in black, leathery skin. It has pointed ears, and a mouth of jagged teeth, with a large curved horn rising from the back of its head.

The thing glares at you with eyes of hellfire, malevolence filling its gaze. "Who dares summon me?" it bellows in a rasping, evil voice.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran stares at the situation, wracking his brain to comprehend it. There is a correct response, but he is not sure he knows what it is...

*OOC: Spellcraft, Knowledge(Arcana), Knowledge(The Planes)... What was triggered?*


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I like that idea.  Aeron has Knowlege (religion) and (planes), both at +8.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stares at the creature quietly, deciding that it would likely be safest to let those with more knowledge of the arcane deal with whatever it was.


----------



## Rhun

The humanoid continues to stand, as if waiting for an answer, its evil gaze sweeping over all of you.


[sblock=For IVV and Dichotomy]
Both Aeron and Ciaran recognize the being as a Babau demon, and know that these outsiders generally serve as assassins and spies in the hierarchy of the Abyss. The summoning circle looks to be fairly complex, but without approaching closer it is hard to tell any more detail.

As far as what triggered the summoning, neither the wizard nor the cleric have any clue. Neither do they know a proper response to supply this foul demon.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran clears his throat, summoning his courage. He shakes his head and strides into the room.

He blatantly ignores the foul demon towering over him.

He points out the summoning circle to his companions. "Don't disturb that circle; we don't know what it may send forth."  He looks around the corners of the room. "There may be some trigger in here; be careful where you step."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Casting Detect Magic, Ciaran scans the room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Wait Ciaran, what is this thing ?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"It's... a summoning circle. Used to create a portal between here, and somewhere else. Don't disturb the circle because we might end up somewhere we don't want to be. Or... something inside the circle might get out. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to see if there is some sort of trigger or magical effect tied to it. If you start seeing things inside the circle, don't let them get to you--they may simply be illusions, or coercions to free whatever's inside."

Ciaran raises a finger. "Come to think of it..."

[sblock=Rhun]
Ciaran scans the summoning circle. Is it Conjuration or Illusion magic?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Chain ready, Zirat prepares for anything that might go wrong
If the creatures inside the arcane circle gets out he'll swing it


----------



## Dichotomy

Looking at Ciaran quizzically, Aeron says a prayer and touches Zirat.  "If we need to fight it, take point.  It will not be able to touch you."
[sblock=OOC]_Protection from evil_[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The demonic being in the summoning circle laughs hideously as Ciaran approaches closer. "Foolish mortals!" it bellows. "You will all perish in flames, and I shall inflict unending torments upon you when I take your souls back to the Abyss!"



[sblock=IVV]
*I am assuming Ciaran spends three rounds concentrating on his detect magic.*

Ciaran's spell certainly reveals the presence of magic within the chamber. As he continues to focus his attention upon the summoning circle, he slowly learns more about the magical aura. A single aura comes from the circle, a moderate aura of _illusion_. It appears as if the demon is nothing more than a _figment_.

The summoning circle itself looks to be real, though, carefully worked into the floor of the chamber.

As for a trigger, the wizard is still unable to determine what happened that triggered the illusion.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Mm-hmm," Ciaran nonchalantly mutters in response. 

[sblock=Rhun]
Is there any more magic in the room aside from the figment in the circle? Also, I disbelieve the figment.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

As Ciaran continues to explore the room, he explains from underneath the demon's gaze, "Although the room seems harmless enough, I am not yet convinced of the safety here. I need to make sure the trigger is not tied to some secondary mechanism. Although the summoning circle is real enough, this demon is illusory."


----------



## Voadam

Glaive at the ready Sir Merrick says "*It is but an illusion? You mean it is here merely to impress ignorant cultists and perhaps scare prisoners or invaders?"*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Or distract invaders from a more palpable threat."


----------



## Dichotomy

"Well," Aeron intones flatly, "I suppose, Zirat, it cannot touch you in any case.  Let us quickly examine this room."

The cleric, however, ignores his own advice, as he simply looks around for Ciaran's "more palpable threat."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 12, morning - Temple Dungeons*

At Ciaran's words that the demon is merely an illusion, the lot of you cock your eyebrows in disbelief and through sheer force of will block out the substance of the figment. It remains, standing and laughing evilly and threatening you with vile torments, but the color of the demon slowly fades leaving only a transluscent outling of a formidable foe.

Besides the illusion, the only thing of interest is the summoning circle. While Ciaran is certain that it could be used for summoning, it does not currently appear to pose any danger to the group. 

The doors to the north and south appear to be in good condition, crafted of iron-bound hardwood. The passage to the south continues on out of view. There is nothing else of any interest.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Well, that's a relief," Deren says as he forces the image to disappear from his mind.  He lets out his breath and looks around the room.  Seeing nothing, he glances at the two doors.  "I hope we don't meet similar annoyances in the other rooms, but knowing our - or my - luck, that's probably not going to be the case."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Given our luck, I should hope that these annoyances are more common than the alternative," Ciaran replies, cracking a rare smile. He once again defers to the hardier members of the party to choose the path.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon waits for their defacto leader to choose a path.


----------



## Voadam

"*The light and noise will have alerted anyone down this corridor, we'll check down here first before exploring side rooms*." Sir Merrick heads down the corridor, his vision extending beyond that of the party's light.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron quickly follows Sir Merrick, in agreement with the knight's assessment.
[sblock=OOC]I noticed that, since at least yesterday, the thread subscriptions seem a bit broken.  However, you can still see new posts to subscribed threads in the control panel, just not in the longer subscriptions list.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

You all fall into line, following Sir Merrick down the narrow passage to the south. After some fifty feet or so the passage ends in a short, steep set of stone stairs *(say that ten time in a row as fast as you can)*. The stairs rise some fifteen feet, leading to a trapdoor set in the ceiling above. At the bottom of the stairs, a small twig broom lies against the wall.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

This is odd.
Remark the champion.
Even the evil and wicked tend to clean their mazes.


----------



## Dichotomy

"I still do not have my bearings straight.  But, I think that we don't know to what possible structure this might lead, do we?"  Aeron asks his companions.

"It could be very dangerous.  It functions not only as a chokepoint, but also a long way to fall.  I advise caution.  Perhaps those who are quicker should open the door and swiftly move up."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I can send Galliard with Deren, if you need an extra set of eyes."


----------



## Voadam

"*I shall see if there are enemies*." Sir Merrick heads up then listens at the door before opening it if he hears nothing.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - Surprise Round*

Just as Merrick places his foot on the first step to investigate the trapdoor, he is suddenly stopped by an evil cackling sound from behind. A short verse of arcane words follow, and a powerful stroke of lightning zips down the narrow hallway, electrifying you all.

You all try to jump out of the path of the blast, but Zirat and Aeron take the full brunt of the powerful stroke. The rest of you are a bit more successful, but not one of you escape unscathed. 

As your bodies convulse, spark and smoke, you manage to turn to regard a tall slender man standing behind you. He sports a bald head and short, arrowshaped goatee. He is well-dressed in plush black silk robes lined with silver-white ermine fur; the robes themselves have glyphs and such stiched onto the robes, in fine silvery thread. The man grins evilly at you. "Kneel before the might of Falrinth!" he cries.


*
Lighning Bolt, damage 26


Zirat, reflex save 9 (failure)
Aeron, reflex save 11 (failure)
Merrick, reflex save 21 (success)
Deren, reflex save 22 (success); if only he had evasion!
Ciaran, reflex save 18 (success)
Shoon, reflex save 24 (success + evasion)

PC Status
Zirat: 14/40
Aeron: 5/31
Merrick: 18/31
Deren: 12/25
Ciaran: 8/20
Shoon: 23/23
*


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - Round 1 - COMPLETE*

Shoon, though miraculously not injured himself, looks worriedly around at his companions, who each seem to be in very bad shape.  Dashing past Ciaran and Deren he calls out to the hostile mage in hopes of diverting his attention away from his injured companions.  "You are far too arrogant for a man who has only shown mediocre skill at ambush.   Fine, Farlimp, let us see how well you fight in even combat!"

Even though his celestial blood partially protects him from the lightning after he dodges the brunt of the bolt, Sir Merrick does not want to face such again. Feeling penned away from his foe Sir Merrick judges the distance and lets fly with a javelin if he can do so safely. Noting the lightly armored bounty hunter and scout can close sir Merrick shouts "*Deren, Shoon, take him!"* The arc of Merrick's javelin is on, but it is deflected at the last moment by an invisible force.

The wizard laughs as the monks rushes past him, seemingly unconcerned by Shoon's presence. The mage takes a defensive stance, casting another spell, and a wall of roaring flames suddenly springs up between Shoon and the rest of his companions! Even from this distance, the group can feel the massive waves of heat rolling off the barrier, and know if they approach closer that they will certainly be singed. Falrinth smirks at Shoon. "Yes, my poor doomed friend. Let us see how well I fight in even combat."

Aeron winces at his wounds, and considers the need for healing.  Instead, he fiercely calls, "Shoon, do whatever you can to stay as close to the enemy wizard as possible."  The Prophet then utters a prayer to Pelor, and sound suddenly ceases around Shoon and the enemy wizard.

Deren moves forward, pulling up as he notes just how hot the flames are. He tosses a dagger toward the enemy, dead on target...but the weapon simply bounces off, as though it had struck a statue.

Zirat moves forward, healing himself as he does so.

Ciaran convulses, realizing the beauty of what he has just experienced--pure lightning. Still, an enemy is an enemy, and he shakes his head... how did we miss him? Still, to fight a spellcaster, one must distract him--and the lingering burn of acid will do just that. Ciaran casts Acid Arrow at the enemy mage. The acid arrow streaks forth, right toward Falrinth, only to wink out of existance as a shimmering globe appears momentary around the wizard, disrupting the arrow.


[sblock=IVV]
Based on Ciaran's extensive knowledge of spellcraft, he easily identifies several spells in existence. The enemy wizard is protected by several protection spells, including _shield_, _stoneskin_ and some form of _globe of invulnerability_. It is clear to Ciaran that the group is completely outmatched by this wizard...Falrinth definitely has the magical power to wipe the floor with the lot of you.
[/sblock]





*

Initiative Count
Shoon 20: double move to E-65
Merrick 17: javelin vrs Falrinth 19 (failure)
Falrinth 16: cast defensively 24 vrs DC19, cast wall of fire
Aeron 15: move, cast silence on Shoon's nonchaku
Deren 15: dagger vrs Falrinth 22 (success), damage 0
Zirat 7: move, lay on hands for 6 points
Ciaran 5: cast acid arrow, ranged touch attack vrs Falrinth 22 (success), acid arrow is disrupted


PC Status
Zirat: 20/40
Aeron: 5/31
Merrick: 23/31
Deren: 12/25
Ciaran: 8/20
Shoon: 23/23
*


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron winces at his wounds, and considers the need for healing.  Instead, he fiercely calls, "Shoon, do whatever you can to stay as close to the enemy wizard as possible."  The Prophet then utters a prayer to Pelor, and sound suddenly ceases.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming, of course, that Aeron survives to his action.

Cast _silence_ on Shoon's nunchaku.  Move to 73, D/E.

Oh, and I think that Shoon DOES have evasion...[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran convulses, realizing the beauty of what he has just experienced--pure lightning. Still, an enemy is an enemy, and he shakes his head... how did we miss him?

Still, to fight a spellcaster, one must distract him--and the lingering burn of acid will do just that.

Ciaran casts Acid Arrow at the enemy mage.

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Flare
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shocking Grasp, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Even though his celestial blood partially protects him from the lightning after he dodges the brunt of the bolt, Sir Merrick does not want to face such again.

Feeling penned away from his foe Sir Merrick judges the distance and lets fly with a javelin if he can do so safely. Noting the lightly armored bounty hunter and scout can close sir Merrick shouts "*Deren, Shoon, take him!"*


ooc Javelin +4 1d6+4 30ft increment aasimar electricity resistance 5


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon, though miraculously not injured himself, looks worriedly around at his companions, who each seem to be in very bad shape.  Dashing past Ciaran and Deren he calls out to the hostile mage in hopes of diverting his attention away from his injured companions.  "You are far too arrogant for a man who has only shown mediocre skill at ambush.   Fine, Farlimp, let us see how well you fight in even combat!"

Shoon will double move to E-65.  He'll deal non-lethal damage with any attacks he makes, since his main reason for for being here is to take a prisoner and get information from them.  Unarmed Strike: Attack +7, Damage 1d8+1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat will move toward the wizard, on his way he will heal himself with the blessed power Kord gave him.

Lay on hands 6 hp.


----------



## Rhun

*I plan to have the next update done tonight, so if anyone has not posted...has anyone seen Dog Moon? Looks like his last post in this thread was over two weeks ago.*


----------



## Rhun

*Round 1 + End of Round Battlemap update in post 1719 above. *


----------



## Rhun

*Combat - Round 2 - COMPLETE*

Shoon does little more than raise an eyebrow at the wall of flames that springs to life before him. The monk is a little disconcerted by the lack of sound associated with the roaring flames, and that he can no longer hear anything but utter silence. _It seems that this mage actually does wish for an even fight between us... or at least for no one to interfere.  Still, I am the only one who remains unscathed from the surprise attack, so it falls to me to lead the battle._  With that in mind, Shoon attempts to stun his opponent with a quick jab to his side. His strikes at his foe hard, but his blow is repelled by an invisible field of force.

"*Wrestle him to the ground Shoon!" * Sir Merrick shouts, but the monk cannot hear a thing, veiled in Aeron's sphere of silence. The knight moves up and hurls another javelin, Merrick's eyes where he needs to go to charge through the blazing inferno in one go. Again, the javelin misses its target, deflected away from the mage by his protective wards.

Falrinth draws his dagger and steps away from Shoon, his hands going through the motions of another spell. It takes only a moment, and Aeron's _silence_ is dispelled. The sound rushes back in, and Shoon can now hear the crackle of the roaring wall of flames.

"Damn!" Aeron curses.  He quickly makes another choice against healing his companions.  The cleric prays faithfully, and the mace of Pelor appears and strikes at the wizard. The mace strikes out, but fails to injure the crafty wizard.

Deren  simply draws a dagger and watches the rear, readying to throw a dagger at any other opponents who may appear in his line of sight.

"By all nine hells," Ciaran curses, "He has a large amount of magical defense up, all at high level. His magical capabilities are enough to overwhelm us in a straight fight. We need to stop his magical capabilities! He cannot be cut or ensorcelled, but he still needs to breathe..." Ciaran looks around for a second plan. Then, he pulls out a thunderstone and tosses it at Falrinth. The thunderstone erupts with a loud crack, defeaning Shoon...but Falrinth doesn't seem affected.

The champion is wounded, he will not endanger himself through the fire unless he is healed
"Aeron, heal my wounds and I'll venture through the fire."


*
After seeing the word "opaque" in the effect line for wall of fire, I think I will rule that it provides concealment...seems logical? You can still see him enough to target, but not clearly.


Initiative Count
Shoon 20: 5' step, unarmed strike vrs Falrinth 18 (failure), Fort Save 12 vrs Thunderstone DC15 (failure) 
Merrick 17: javelin vrs Falrinth 17 (failure)
Falrinth 16: 5' step, draw dagger; cast silent dispel magic: 20 vrs DC15 (success) - cast defensively 25 vrs DC18 (success), Fort Save 19 vrs Thunderstone DC15 (success)
Aeron 15: cast spiritual weapon
Spiritual Weapon 15: attack vrs Falrinth 14 (failure)
Deren 15: draws dagger
Zirat 7: delays
Ciaran 5: throws Thunderstone

PC Status
Zirat: 20/40
Aeron: 5/31
Merrick: 23/31
Deren: 12/25
Ciaran: 8/20
Shoon: 23/23
*


----------



## Dog Moon

Frowning at the fact that his dagger had no effect, he tosses another one in the hopes that this one might be a little more lucky, as he moves back behind the others and watches their backs, praying that this initial ambush isn't going to spur on another one as they all turn to focus their effects on the singular mage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

_This wizard is pissing me off._
The champion thinks and strides forward with the intention of jumping on the wizard and pin him to the floor.


----------



## Rhun

*Strahd...what about the Wall of Fire? Is Zirat going to move through it?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon does little more than raise an eyebrow at the wall of flames that springs to life before him.  _It seems that this mage actually does wish for an even fight between us... or at least for no one to interfere.  Still, I am the only one who remains unscathed from the surprise attack, so it falls to me to lead the battle._  With that in mind, Shoon attempts to stun his opponent with a quick jab to his side.

Take a 5 foot step to E-65, Stunning Fist DC 15: Unarmed strike attack +7, Damage 1d8+1, nonlethal.  Also, what's the mage look like?  How's he dressed?  What race is he?  Does he have any physical weapons?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Seeing the wall of fire (I missed it somehow) Zirat thinks again, he waits for the actions of his companions.

delay action, I want to see what the others are doing


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that we can see through the fire, at least enough to target the guy.[/sblock]
"Damn!" Aeron curses.  He quickly makes another choice against healing his companions.  The cleric prays faithfully, and the mace of Pelor appears and strikes at the wizard.
[sblock=OOC]_Spiritual weapon_; +7, 1d8+1 force damage[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran curses loudly. "This is bad!"

*OOC: Will send a full response once Falrinth acts.*


----------



## Rhun

*


			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		


			Also, what's the mage look like?  How's he dressed?  What race is he?  Does he have any physical weapons?
		
Click to expand...





			
				Rhun said:
			
		


			you manage to turn to regard a tall slender man standing behind you. He sports a bald head and short, arrowshaped goatee. He is well-dressed in plush black silk robes lined with silver-white ermine fur; the robes themselves have glyphs and such stiched onto the robes, in fine silvery thread. The man grins evilly at you.
		
Click to expand...



Falrinth has a jeweled dagger at his belt, but no other obvious weapons. His hands are empty.
*


----------



## Voadam

"*Wrestle him to the ground Shoon!" * Sir Merrick shouts as he moves up and hurls another javelin. Merrick eyes where he needs to go to charge through the blazing inferno in one go.

Javelin +4 1d6+4 30ft increment


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: Oops, I'm so used to DMs not describing characters that I failed to notice when one did... sorry about that.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 2 updated above, but still need actions for Deren, Ciaran and Zirat...*


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Round 2 updated above, but still need actions for Deren, Ciaran and Zirat...*




In this case, Deren will simply draw a dagger and watch the rear, readying to throw a dagger at any other opponents who may appear in his line of sight.


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: Shoon took a five foot step to E-65 before attacking just to keep Fally from doing what he just did.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"By all nine hells," Ciaran curses, "He has a large amount of magical defense up, all at high level. His magical capabilities are enough to overwhelm us in a straight fight. We need to stop his magical capabilities! He cannot be cut or ensorcelled, but he still needs to breathe..."

Ciaran looks around for a second plan. Then, he pulls out a thunderstone and tosses it at Falrinth.


----------



## Voadam

"*Wrestle him to the ground Shoon!"* Sir Merrick shouts again.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC: Shoon took a five foot step to E-65 before attacking just to keep Fally from doing what he just did.




*Missed that...no problem, though...he should be able to make his cast defensively check easy enough.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

The champion is wounded, he will not endanger himself through the fire unless he is healed
Aeron, heal my wounds and I'll venture through the fire.


----------



## Dichotomy

"By the gods..." Aeron mumbles.  Realizing that, indeed, the warriors need to close in, even if it means going through the fire, Aeron heals Zirat with a prayer to the Shining One.  The Last Prophet still ignores his own bleeding.
[sblock=OOC]Dropping _shatter_ for a spontaneous _cure mod wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Once healed, Zirat will venture through the fire and will try to pin down the wizard


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the dealys. Round 2 is complete above. I'll get started on Round 3 tonight.

Dire Lemming, actions for Shoon this round?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

It takes Shoon a great amount of willpower to remain concentrated in the fight while being repeatedly deafened by his team mates' attempts to assist him.  He must maintain his composure however, and resist the urge to severely cuss Ciaran out if he is to survive this fight.  _So if he cannot be harmed, he must be restrained._

OOC: Grapple Attempt... and I'm not at home right now so I don't have my character sheet.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 3 - COMPLETE*

It takes Shoon a great amount of willpower to remain concentrated in the fight while being repeatedly deafened by his teammates' attempts to assist him.  He must maintain his composure however, and resist the urge to severely cuss Ciaran out if he is to survive this fight.  _So if he cannot be harmed, he must be restrained._ The monk moves to grab hold of the wizard, but the magical fields of force swirling about Falrinth prevent Shoon from grasping hold.

*"Wrestle him to the ground Shoon!"* Sir Merrick shouts again, though Shoon cannot hear him. His javelins having proved worthless thus far, Merrick is torn...brave the raging inferno before him, or leave Shoon to fight the enemy alone. The knight shakes his head...it would do no good to rush through the flames if he was killed during the effort. 

Falrinth continues to back away from the monk, casting yet another spell. Twin lines of crimson fire burst from the mage's fingers, both striking Shoon full on. The monk cries out in searing agony and falls to the ground, smoke curling lazily into the air from his blackened body. The wizard cackles in glee at the defeat of his foe.

"By the gods..." Aeron mumbles.  Realizing that, indeed, the warriors need to close in, even if it means going through the fire, Aeron heals Zirat with a prayer to the Shining One.  The Last Prophet still ignores his own bleeding, but Zirat now looks much improved, with most of his wounds healed.

Aeron's glowing mace pursues the wizard out of sight. 

Thinking again, Zirat decides that the whole group lies in immediate danger, if Shoon is dead than he must protect the others, and this wizard is way above their abilities. _Nothing can be worse than this, and his wall of fire is protecting us as from the wizard as well._ "To the door," Zirat calls and moves to the trapdoor, trying to open it with force.

[sblock=For Strahd]
Zirat opens the trapdoor, which opens in the floor of a twenty foor diameter circular chamber. The floor is covered with dirt, dust, bones and dried husks of animals. The ceiling is masked in heavy webs...the webs look more like cobwebs, lined in dust and dirt; Whatever creature made them is probably long gone.

A single ten foot wide corridor exits the chamber to the east.
[/sblock]

Deren moves to follow after Zirat...

Ciaran looks around. Something still isn't right, much like the demon from earlier. It's the wall of fire! We aren't being destroyed, we are being captured! Or tortured and destroyed. Now that people are dropping, though, we cannot retreat... "I want to know what's through the trap door, but it might make things worse." But until then, if we can't bring the mage to the fire, bring the fire to the mage. Using a minor magic, Ciaran telekentically lifts the broom, sending it through the wall of fire, where it comes out flaming on the far side...



*
Wall of fire = opaque, provides concealment

Initiative Count
Shoon 20: grapple attempt, attack vrs Falrinth 21 (failure)
Merrick 17: javelin vrs Falrinth 11 (failure)
Falrinth 16: 5' step; cast scorching ray vrs Shoon: Ray 1 vrs Shoon 18 (success), damage 17; Ray 2 vrs Shoon 19 (success), damage 14
Aeron 15: cast cure moderate wounds on Zirat (14 points), 
Spiritual Weapon 15: attack vrs Falrinth 24 (success), damage 3
Deren 15: delays/moves
Zirat 7: moves to trapdoor, opens portal
Ciaran 5: cast mage hand, manipulate broom

PC Status
Zirat: 34/40
Aeron: 5/31, spiritual weapon (+7, 1d8+1) round 2/4
Merrick: 23/31
Deren: 12/25
Ciaran: 8/20
Shoon: -8/23, deafened, dying
*


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC:  Does Shoon get to scream in agony as he receives all these third degree burn all over his body?  Also, in case he somehow survives, does he have any clothes or hair left? :\ 

EDIT:  Lol, never mind the first question, I didn't read closely enough again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around. Something still isn't right, much like the demon from earlier. 

It's the wall of fire! We aren't being destroyed, we are being captured! Or tortured and destroyed...

Now that people are dropping, though, we cannot retreat...

"I want to know what's through the trap door, but it might make things worse."

But until then, if we can't bring the mage to the fire, bring the fire to the mage.

Ciaran casts _Mage Hand_, grabs the broom, and sends it through the wall of fire.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Yep, change of plan., Zirat will not charge through the fire

Thinking again, Zirat decides that the whole group lies in immediate danger, if Shoon is dead than he must protect the others, and this wizard is way above their abilities.
_Nothing can be worse than this, and his wall of fire is protecting us as from the wizard as well._
To the door
Zirat calls and moves to the trapdoor, trying to open it with force.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 3 updated above...Please recheck it. I will probably get the next round posted tomorrow (Christmas), since I'll be chilling at my parent's place with little to do but eat and drink! *


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren will simply delay, seeing jumping through the fire being an almost suicidal action considering he's already injured and his weapon unable to inflict enough damage to the foe.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, Round 3 is update/completed.


----------



## Rhun

*Round 4 - PARTIAL*

Shoon lies motionless on the cold stone floor, wisps of smoke still drifting into the air.

Although longing to charge heedlessly through the flames to rescue his fallen companion, Merrick knows that losing his own life would be of no avail. *"Follow the Champion,"* he calls to the others. *"You have won this time wizard!"* he shouts down the corridor, moving in front of Aeron and Ciaran to serve as rearguard. *"But know that I shall come for vengeance!*

Falrinth again steps into view, resplendant in his dark finery. His smile is wide as he trods upon Shoon's body with his boots.  He points his hand at Merrick, and four shining points of light streak down the corridor, blasting into the knight. Each bolt tears into the celestial, leaving him bloodied and staggering. "I'll be waiting, knight," he says, "Do hurry back." 



Aeron's summoned mace again strikes the wizard another glancing blow, bruising him. 




*
Actions from Aeron, Deren, Zirat and Ciaran needed.


Wall of fire = opaque, provides concealment


Initiative Count
Shoon 20: 83 vrs 10% chance to stabilize (failure)
Merrick 17: move
Falrinth 16: move, magic missile vrs Merrick, 16 damage 
Aeron 15: 
Spiritual Weapon 15: attack vrs Falrinth "Natural 20" (threat), confirm 21 (failure), damage 4
Deren 15: 
Zirat 7: 
Ciaran 5: 

PC Status
Zirat: 34/40
Aeron: 5/31, spiritual weapon (+7, 1d8+1) round 3/4
Merrick: 7/31
Deren: 12/25
Ciaran: 8/20
Shoon: -9/23, deafened, dying
*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon moans pitifully and convulses as the wizard steps on him.  "A...ne..."


----------



## Rhun

*PING!

I assume everyone is fleeing, but if you have any other actions you want to do, please post up. That way I can decide how many more of you are going to join Shoon. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat steps into the new cobwebbed room, he scans the surrounding, his chain ready to strike enemies or hungry spiders.
Hurry.
He calls to his companions, ready to slam the trapdoor shut.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, sorry dude, but Deren does not like this dude and he's unfortunately standing on your head...

Deren takes a quick look back at the body on the ground, grimaces, and heads into the trapdoor.


----------



## Rhun

*End Of Combat*

Combat is over. You have all fled before the power of the enemy mage, although it pains you to leave your friend behind. Still, judging by the blast that struck him and the way the smoke was curling from his body, you are all certain that Shoon is dead. Still, such a stalwart companion deserves an honorable burial, and you are ashamed that you are unable to provide such.

The wizard's evil laugher echoes behind you as you each climb through the trapdoor into the chamber above. 

The portal opens in the floor of a twenty foot diameter circular chamber. The floor is covered with dirt, dust, bones and dried husks of animals. The ceiling is masked in heavy webs...the webs look more like cobwebs, lined in dust and dirt; Whatever creature made them is probably long gone. A single ten foot wide corridor exits the chamber to the east.

Sir Merrick enters the chamber last, slamming the trapdoor closed. *"What can we use to block the trapdoor? We do not want him following us."*



*I can't do circular chambers on my maps the way I would like, so for now they are going to be shown as octagons. 


PC Status
Zirat: 34/40
Aeron: 5/31
Merrick: 7/31
Deren: 12/25
Ciaran: 8/20
*



[sblock=For Dire Lemming Only]
Somehow, you lucked out. Shoon stabilized (10% rolled) at -9 hit points. However, this kind of leaves us in a worse situation than him being dead; If captured, there will be little to do until the rest of the group manages to find him...let's discuss in the OOC thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat stands on the trapdoor, he is quite sure that the mage is not that powerful to chase them and even to lift the door.
What now?
He asks with grimed voice


----------



## Rhun

All is quiet as you catch your breath and discuss your next move. No sound comes from either ahead of you, or from below.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran catches his breath. It's a pity he couldn't wield the flaming broom as a second weapon, but the team had already lost so much... Poor Shoon...

Ciaran looks around, taking a cool, calculated stock of the situation. "So, if I understand correctly, we are in the passages underneath the watchtower, cut off from the watchtower per se by _that mage_, and left to find a way out through Beory's bowels while bleeding from numerous electric and eldritch burns. We've lost one of our own, trapped behind a foul Wall of Fire, and who knows what he wants to do with that. I would love nothing more than to net the mage, and keep chopping at his hands until his defenses wear off..."

Ciaran is clearly no longer cool.

"If we only had adamantine weaponry. A method of discerning the invisible. I could ward against the Magic Missiles, but little else. How many bolts were you hit with, Merrick? Four? He can't have much left in the way of spells prepared, but he could just as easily be stocked with scrolls and wands. Perhaps--no... We are unprepared, still too disorganized. When we have more time, we should work on our tactics, invest in the tools we need. In the meantime, we need to find what we can here."

Ciaran casts Mage Armor and searches the room for anything useful.


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran is disappointed to find nothing of use in this chamber. Besides dusty webbing, bones, dirt and other sorts of debris, the chamber is empty.


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I'm, obviously, back from my vacation and should be posting regularly again.[/sblock]
After Sir Merrick closes the trapdoor, Aeron stares vacantly at his boots.  He does not immediately respond to the knight's question, or the comments of Zirat and Ciaran.  The cleric clearly avoids meeting anyone's eye, and the expression on his face suggests that he is either on the verge of weeping uncontrollably or screaming with rage.

Just as he appears ready to break, Aeron drops to his knees.  His armor makes a thud as it smacks the floor, and gasp escapes the cleric's lips as the quick movement pulls his wounds.  All expression leaves his face as Aeron begins praying inaudibly.

After only a short moment, Aeron gets back on his feet.  With no words other than those needed to invoke the power of Pelor, Aeron touches his companions to heal them.

Once all of the magic is done, Aeron looks flatly at his companions.  "I have almost no power left.  I pray that the Shining One protect us, but His will shall come through me little more today."  The cleric then slumps, as if just speaking that much took virtually all his effort.  He simply stands waiting, obviously either unwilling or unable to take any further initiative.
[sblock=OOC]Using 4 _cure light wounds_ and 4 _cure minor wounds_ (the only spells Aeron now has are his domain spells and 1 orison)
One CLW for Aeron and Deren; Two CLW for Sir Merrick; all four CMW for Ciaran[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeron's prayers for healing are answered, and despite some remaining wounds, the entire group feels much better than they had just a few minutes ago.


*
PC Status
Zirat: 34/40
Aeron: 16/31
Merrick: 27/31
Deren: 21/25
Ciaran: 12/20
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

good souls like yours are rare in this world Aeron.
The champion thanks the priest.
we need to find a way out, with out the healing power of the shining one and even the minor healing provided to me from blessed Kord we could be in troble.


----------



## Voadam

"*Use the wand on the Prophet and our Storm Mage*." Looking grim Sir Merrick considers then says "*We are down another good man and the Prophet has no more magic. That mage's magic can overpower us and keep him warded unless one of us can wrestle him to the ground and prevent him from using his magics. Shoon's dash was our best chance for that and he has fallen. Thanks to the Prophet we are hale again. We cannot take the mage through his wall of fire so long as it stands. Storm mage, how long will that be?" *


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For IVV]
Ciaran is fairly certain that the _wall of fire_ is probably already down. Even a powerful mage cannot support it for very long without concetrating on it. Of course, Ciaran is also fairly certain that attacking the wizard again will result in more deaths...on your side. 


[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"The Wall of Fire wasn't maintained by concentration, so it should be gone by now..."  Ciaran observes. 

He stops to think about this a moment, tracing sigils in the air as he ruminates. "However, this also means that his Globe of Invulnerability, cast before the Wall, is also gone. He can be ensorcelled, now. A Web will stop him in his tracks." He practically seems to glow from calculation as the details continue. "He could have many more spells, but... how many Magic Missiles were you hit with, Merrick? Four? Great wizards can manage five, he couldn't. Falrinth has already depleted his considerable reserves. Although it is possible that the demonic illusion was the result of a spell trigger in the room, I suspect that was Falrinth, invisible, waiting for us to use up our reserves before entrapping us in the short hallway."

Ciaran chuckles from the realization. "We didn't use up all our reserves. He has used most of them. If we catch him alone now, we can take him. We risk another lightning bolt heading down again, but he never launched a second one. Nor has he pressed the attack against us. He knows he's spent. At the very least, we can try to recover Shoon."


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Based on your escape, catching your breath, Aeron's healing, and your conversation, I would say it has been about 2 minutes since your escape. So some minute/level duration spells may not have yet expired.*


----------



## Voadam

"*If he would become vulnerable shortly I expect him to go for reinforcements. Even if not he will seek out warriors or trolls to hunt us down. This Temple is crawling with evil minions. We might have a short time to recover Shoon's body before the cultists and trolls swarm upon us. Or we might need to move immediately to make our way to the surface and escape. We will have to kill all who stand in our way and every moment counts, particularly as reinforcements are summoned and the Temples forces are alerted to our presence*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron is still extremely somber, however, he has become responsive again.

"Ciaran, you are the most learned in these matters.  If you think we can strike this mage down, I am willing to try.  I can do little with the Shining One's power, but I can still swing my mace in His name."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Falrinth could easily have reinforcements, and that would greatly decrease any chance we have or recovering Shoon. However, if we abandon him and continue to travel by these passages," indicating the tunnel ahead, "we quite possibly could meet up with the very same reinforcements. Either way, we are charging into the unknown."

Ciaran's voice deepens. "I would rather go down trying to recover a comrade than running from his fate." He himself seems surprised at how he came to a decision on moral, not logical terms.

"First order of business, though, is down the trap door. We do not know what awaits us, but there is a long, skinny tunnel, and a room where one--or many--can wait. I can fill the hall with mist, but there is little room to dodge an attack in any case. Ideas?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

The least we can do is flee to the other side of the corridor, where the exit lies.
The champion suggests
Killing the wizard and rescuing Shoon will be a bonus, but we endanger ourselves with the possibility that another companion will fall.


----------



## Rhun

*Once you are ready to proceed with your plan, let me know. I basically need to know how long you are waiting before heading back down, any buffs or other precautions you are taking, and a general consensus of a plan...*


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]Just before we head down, Aeron will use his _bless weapon_ domain spell on Zirat's chain.  Otherwise, Aeron doesn't have anything really to add.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

*Double post.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Our main goal should be to get out safely. Secondarily, we shout try to recover Shoon's body. Falrinth is the main obstacle in both circumstances.

Zirat, you are the most healthy of us, and your chain reaches the farthest. You should go first. Deren, you are a strong thrower and can sneak past a lightning bolt, so you should go second. I shall come third. Falrinth has lost his protection from spells, but his protections against more physical attacks are still available. Zirat, your chain is best used for tripping and disarming him, should we meet again. Deren, he will still be resistant to blows, but he can be burned. If anyone has any alchemist's fire or acid, give it to Deren. Attack Falrinth with those should we find him.

Zirat and Deren should ensure the safety of us entering the summoning chamber. Once that is done, I shall follow. I will fill the chamber with a Web, but give us passage through the tunnel we came from. If Shoon is available, Merrick will grab him after me. Merrick is fourth down, Aeron is last, binding whatever wounds need binding should one of us go down. 

We will travel no farther than the summoning chamber. The side doors will be ignored. The path back to the cavern should be otherwise clear, and similarly, the path to the surface from the cavern. We will move fast. We gather Shoon if possible, then not rest until we are at the surface.

One more thing: at no time should everyone be in the long hallway or in the summoning chamber. We would all then be subject to the lightning bolt in the hallway, or all subject to a fireball in the chamber. Zirat and Deren should enter the chamber, then I enter the chamber, then Zirat and Deren hurry on as Merrick and Aeron follow."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods thoughtfully.  "Your plan sounds prudent.  I would only add that most of you can move faster than I can in my heavy armor.  I know you would not purposefully leave me behind, but if you must... do so."  Aeron tone suggests finality in his thoughts, and his somber mood has only changed to become more solid.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

So be it!
The champion calls
If we fail then I must say it was an honor to fight side by side with you.
Zirat readies a magical oil (magic weapon) to pour on his chain, he then lifts the trapdoor and peep down


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Strahd]
Peering down through the trapdoor, Zirat can immediately see that the wall of fire is gone. Sconces still burn brightly in the chamber beyond the corridor, and Shoon still lies where he fell; though smoke no longer rises from his body.

The wizard is nowhere to be seen, though he could be lurking out of sight around one of the corners...

*Please make sure to deduct the used oil from your character sheet. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren gulps, hoping that the caster no longer has any more lightning spells, but figures that the caster probably has plenty more.  He moves into a position behind the gladiator and grips a dagger hard enough to turn his knuckles white.  "Maybe with enough daggers, I can actually hurt the guy," he mutters quietly to himself.  "You see anything interesting down there?" he asks Zirat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Shoon's body, no sign of the wizard.
turning to Ciaran he adds
can you detect magic or something, maybe you can sense the magic around him?

[sblock=rhun]
I haven't poured it yet, I just readied the oil ... you know ... ready action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"Is he, uh, breathing?" Deren whispers in response.  If the Wizard hears them speaking, it's not gonna be because of HIM.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=rhun]
> I haven't poured it yet, I just readied the oil ... you know ... ready action.
> [/sblock]




*My bad.  *


----------



## Voadam

"*Zirat and Deren lead. I will gather the body. Prophet, remember your caltrops if pursuit follows us. Let's move now before reinforcements arrive*."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"If he's here, he's here..."

Ciaran crushes a stone in his hand, and he tosses the fragments. They ignite with a crackling, and bounce off all structures in the room, leaving a thousand tiny sparks coruscating off each other.

"Zirat, clear the way ahead. Merrick, collect the body."

*Cast Glitterdust, centered on the circle.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Here we go
Zirat leads the way down, oil ready to be poured on his chain


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren attempts to tiptoe after the gladiator, but unable to do so well as he attempts to keep up with the larger man and hiding behind Zirat's body.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron follows after Sir Merrick, checking to make sure he has the caltrops.
[sblock=OOC]I THINK Aeron was given them a long time ago, but I never put them on my sheet.  And I still cast the domain spell _bless weapon_ on Zirat's chain before we go.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Zirat rushes down the corridor and into the chamber beyond, his plate armor clinking and clanking followed by the relatively quiet Deren. Seeing nothing, the two continue on.

Ciaran moves in behind them, letting loose his spell of _gliterdust._ The sparkles cover most of the chamber, but the young wizard frowns upon noting that nothing invisible is lurking. 

Merrick enters next, stopping to hoist Shoon's battered body over his shoulder.

Aeron follows...


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods as Sir Merrick takes hold of Shoon.  "Keep on.  Either the bleeding clotted and stopped on its own, or he is dead.  In either case, there is no reason for me to check him now."  The cleric's tone has a bitter ring in it, as if he is clearly fighting for cold detachment to get him through this.


----------



## Dog Moon

"We're dead," Deren says in a paranoid whisper.  "I don't know how, I don't know where, but we're dead; such is the way of the Wizard," he continues as if the exit before him is but an illusion.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Come on, come on
The gladiator ushers the party


----------



## Voadam

"*If he's alive the wand can revive him so he can walk on his own feet.*" Sir Merrick is careful not to impale Shoon on his armor spikes as he carries the broken man. "*Got him, let's go*."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 12, mid-day*

You all make it past the chamber and into the tunnel leading away from this place. After several hundred feet, you push through the concealed door and into the oval shaped cavern on the other side. No pursuit is evident as you pause to to catch your breath.

One passage leads back to the abandon bandit tower, and the other leads off to the north.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran waits a moment to get the others back into the cavern. He spits out his _Web_ into the secret passage behind them. 

"Back to the tower," Ciaran advises. "The passage north may also be a way out, but we don't know that yet."


----------



## Rhun

You push on, back to the bandit tower. They way is clear, and Ciaran's web will obviously deter any pursuit. Soon enough, you find yourselves climbing the iron rungs of the acces shaft, and find yourselves back in the now familiar broken tower.

*What now?*


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick lowers Shoon to the ground, bends down and checks to see if he is breathing, if so he will call for the wand to be used.


----------



## Rhun

Surprisingly enough, Shoon still breathes...barely. His pulse is weak, and you are unsure how he survived the blast of flame. Looking at his chest, you are certain that even with healing magic, the man will have horrible scars to bear for the rest of his life.


----------



## Voadam

"*Wand! Now. He lives*."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at Sir Merrick blankly.  He blinks a couple of times.  Suddenly the realization of what the knight said sinks in.

"By the Shining One!" the cleric shouts as he bends to check Shoon himself.  He fumbles for the wand, from whomever has it [size=-2](I have no idea)[/size], and administers how ever much is needed to bring Shoon around.


----------



## Rhun

*I hate to admit that I don't remember (being the DM and all), but I don't know who has the wand either! You guys did buy one, right?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

I never thought I'll be happy to see the cursed temple's grounds again.
Remark the champion when they climb up the iron rungs.
Once their he leave the healing treatment to Aeron, Zirat goes to the windows and the door and scans the outside area for any trouble.


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I hate to admit that I don't remember (being the DM and all), but I don't know who has the wand either! You guys did buy one, right?*




I know we had debated giving it to Deren because he had the ability to use it due to his level of Ranger, but I don't know if we actually did.


----------



## Rhun

*Guys, I just went through the whole OOC thread, and cannot find where you actually purchased the wand. I see that you discussed it and thought it was a good idea, but it doesn't look like you ever bought it!*


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> You have plenty of gems in your inventory, so I just removed the first few that added up to 750gp.
> 
> Wand of Lesser Vigor, 50 charges (please add this to the inventory of the PC to carry it)*





AHA! Found it!

Will one of you please add it to your character sheet so we don't run into this problem again? Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Aeron dutifully uses the healing wand to bring Shoon out of his unconsciousness. Over the next couple of minutes, Shoon's wounds begin to heal, his pulse grows strong, and the color returns to his skin. Suddenly, he awakes with a start and small cry. He glances around and blinks his eyes as he slowly comes around.

Still, his robes have been burned away, and you all know that he will carry the scars of your encounter with Falrinth on his chest for the rest of his life.




*
2 charges of Wand of Lesser Vigor used, 48 charges left

PC Status
Zirat: 34/40
Aeron: 16/31
Merrick: 27/31
Deren: 21/25
Ciaran: 12/20
Shoon: 12/23
*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks around weakly, seeing friendly faces, but confused about just what is going on?  "A- Aeron!  The Wizard!  Did we defeat him?  W- what about a prisoner?  What... happened?"


----------



## Voadam

*The Cheerful Knight of Good Tidings*



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon looks around weakly, seeing friendly faces, but confused about just what is going on?  "A- Aeron!  The Wizard!  Did we defeat him?  W- what about a prisoner?  What... happened?"



"*No, you fell in combat to him. We recovered you but our spellcasters are fairly spent for the day. We recovered no prisoners and killed none of them on this foray. They will be on increased alert now for assaults from below and we might expect a party to come after us*."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

*Cheerful Knight? Haha!*

"We have begun to test their defenses, though, and that is good. They are strong, and hold more firepower than we have. So, we must ask, what is our goal by attacking? Certainly, I do not wish to see them unlock the bonds on the Temple's front doors--they are there for a reason. Shoon, you still have someone to rescue, correct? What we need are goals, objectives, and a strategy to achieve them. We need tactics to avoid such a terrible blunder against Falrinth again. We must strive to improve ourselves, heal up, understand when and how to strike. We are gaining a strategy."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks down disappointedly.  "I see.  So I was not strong enough...  Uh- My clothes...  and my hair...  What has happened?  H-how am I alive?  The last I remember I was deafened by a thunderous crash, and then...  Well, I remember that you were all trapped on the other side of that wall of flames, so how did..."  He's apparently too confused to think about strategies at the moment.


----------



## Rhun

Bump

Strahd posting is hit and miss for the next couple of months, so someone else is going to have to step up and push the group on.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks around at the assembled, noting their silence. "Right now, our best strategy is rest. We must replenish, recharge, refuel. We can do it here, or we can head back to the cottage. Perhaps we are safer there, if we can make the travel. Returning to our steeds and camp will give us all a chance to heal. If we can journey, let us make haste."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon slowly tries to sit up, but still looks very confused.  "But... what about...?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran waves his hand. "The energies sustaining the fire were exhausted, and the pattern dissolved of its own accord. Falrinth had been satisfied and decided to leave before it happened, we regrouped and saved you. Thankfully, you were not yet completely dead."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron nods, once again showing his stoic calm, at Ciaran's assessment.  "I agree.  Rest is needed.  The cottage is best."

The cleric glances over his recovering patient.  "Take rest.  It is enough that you are alive.  I did not think that even possible.  The Shining One will forgive me for my doubts."

Aeron looks to Sir Merrick, assuming the knight will lead them out.


----------



## Rhun

*Remember that you found a different clearing to leave your wagon and horses in...you did not leave them at the cottage.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I see...  Well is seems that Pelor's light shines on all of us today.  I suppose you are right.  We should rest now lest we waste his favor, still we cannot wait for long.  Your friend has been imprisoned for a long time now, and there is no telling what they will do and... well at least, from what Miss Redhand told me, they only wish to ransom... er, well we must not fail a third time to at least take a prisoner.  If we do, I cannot see us getting another chance."  Slowly, Shoon attempts to rise.  "I... think I can walk."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

To the clearing where we left the wagon!
Zirat calls while looking outside.
The grounds seems quiet around the temple, who knows what goes beneath it.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Slowly, Shoon attempts to rise.  "I... think I can walk."




Sir Merrick reaches down and pulls Shoon up to his feet then claps him on the back bracingly. He seems to show no sign of weariness even after having hefted Shoon's body this far "*Good. If we are attacked I prefer not to have to drop you to reach for my weapons. Let's go. Zirat, lead and use your god sense. Deren join him in point. Prophet walk with our young bounty hunter. Mage. I will be last.*" The knight will cover the rear as the party moves out.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon steadies himself and shivers as the wind blows across his mostly naked body.  "Uh- uh, d- do any of you have a sp- spare cloak or blanket?"  He asks, his arms in a rather awkward position as he tries to remain both decent and warm at the same time.


----------



## Rhun

Zirat's keen sense detects only the background evil of the place as you make your way across the compound and into the treeline. Within a quarter hour you have found the clearing where you hid the wagon and mounts. It appears they remained undiscovered here.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon quickly goes up to his horse and rubs it's nose. "Oh, Beam, how are you old boy?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon steadies himself and shivers as the wind blows across his mostly naked body.  "Uh- uh, d- do any of you have a sp- spare cloak or blanket?"  He asks, his arms in a rather awkward position as he tries to remain both decent and warm at the same time.




"I may have an extra set, but I warn you; if I do, they'll be a couple of sizes too small."  His mouth opens into a wide grin as he claps the Monk on the back.


----------



## Rhun

*Day 12 - Early Afternoon*

The afternoon sun shines warmly into the clearing, and a slight breeze blows from the east. Despite the several hundred yards of woods seperating you from the Temple compound, you can still feel the oppressive nature of the place.


*Where to? Are you going to camp out in the clearing, or seek shelter elsewhere?*


----------



## Voadam

"*Deren. Your assessment please on the suitability of this as a hidden place to shelter until we return to the temple on the morrow."*


----------



## Dog Moon

"Well personally, I have a really bad feeling about staying here, but then again I have a bad feeling that someone will attempt to break into a cozy inn room too, so I'll go take a look around and find out if it's good from a logical standpoint.  Be back in a few minutes."

Deren turns from the group and checks out their surroundings, attempting to find out if this is a good spot to camp or if there are any other good spots.  Also, he will look for good vantage points to see as far as possible and get as much warning as possible if there are any attacks.

_[Not sure what you'd want for skill checks, if any, so I'm not gonna post any]_


----------



## Dire Lemming

After greeting his horse, Shoon crawls into his wagon where it's not so blustery and searches around for his spare clothes.

OOC: Search +1.  What happened to my backpack BTW?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran pulls a winter blanket out of Encraidd's saddlebag. "Here, Shoon. It is not much, but it will keep you warm."

He looks around. "As long as it is safe enough, we should sleep."


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren turns from the group and checks out their surroundings, attempting to find out if this is a good spot to camp or if there are any other good spots.  Also, he will look for good vantage points to see as far as possible and get as much warning as possible if there are any attacks.




[sblock=For Dog Moon]The clearing is the middle of thick woods, though there are paths large enough for a wagon to get into and out of the place from the track running to the Temple. Still, the clearing is far enough from the trail and the Temple so as to remain unseen from those place, though a fire may not be a good idea.

Unfortunately, the woods provide little for a good vantage point. The way it conceals your camp from prying eyes also conceals intruders from your sight until they would be almost upon you.

You could spend time looking for other camping spots, but accessing them with Shoon's wagon could prove difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC: Search +1.  What happened to my backpack BTW?




*Falrinth didn't see anything he wanted, so he didn't loot Shoon. He still has his backpack, assuming he was wearing it.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon dumps off his backpack and starts dressing.  "Oh, thank you Ciaran, but I have found my spare clothes.  Of course I will now need to return to town for more, so that I do not wear these down too quickly, but that will need to be done after we have rescued the prisoners."  Once dressed, he steps out of the wagon, looking much like he did before the fight, though is skin is rather sooty and his blond hair is mostly singed off.

"At this point they know that we are aware of two of the entrances into the temple.  They will likely reinforce any we have not yet found.  I think that, unless we find a new way in that gives a distinct advantage to invaders, we should come from the top again.  If we all we do is capture some sentries and retreat, we will finally have some idea of where we must look for those we seek."


----------



## Voadam

"*I agree, from the top. They will be on alert but spread out more now*."


----------



## Rhun

*Day 12 - early afternoon - clearing in the forest*

*Any particular precautions you want to take while Deren is out scouting?*


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, when Deren returns, he says, "This seems like the best spot in the vicinity, so I suggest we camp here and make ourselves as comfortable as we can, considering that the entire evil Temple is probably on high alert."  He seems to say this last with sadness mixed with bitter acceptance, whether true or not.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran nods. "Camp is here, then. Galliard, to roost. Let us know if something bothers you."

Ciaran's hawk flies to a nearby tree and gets ready to sleep.


----------



## Voadam

"*Very well. I will take first watch."*


----------



## Dichotomy

"If no one minds, I will take the last watch.  As you'd expect, I wish to be awake when the sun rises."

The cleric still seems somber.  Though Aeron's face lightens a bit as he turns to Shoon.  He says nothing, but his smile speaks volumes.


----------



## Dog Moon

"I'll take the middle of the night," Deren says.  "If these people are anything like me, they will choose the darkest time of the night to attack."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I do not have a preference.  I shall take whichever watch is left when those who do have chosen."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran shakes his head. "No, Shoon, you've done enough today and need all the rest you can get--and deserve. I'll take your watch."


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks downward, feeling ashamed to be reminded of his weakness, but still seeing the truth in Ciaran's words.  "Yes... You are right.  I am useless, weakened as I am..."


----------



## Dog Moon

"Don't worry," Deren says in as comforting a voice as possible, "But I'm sure by the end of this, you'll be doing the same for us that we're doing for you.  I don't think this is going to be over quickly at all and I see much hardship in the future."

He pauses for a moment and looks at the others.  "I'm not much of a comforter, am I?"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon shakes his head, smiling slightly.


----------



## Voadam

*Merciless champion of Good*



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon looks downward, feeling ashamed to be reminded of his weakness, but still seeing the truth in Ciaran's words.  "Yes... You are right.  I am useless, weakened as I am..."




Sir Merrick's eyes flash in anger at the self denigations of the bounty hunter and he snarls "*Quit your bellyaching man. You have two good eyes and ears as the rest of us. You will stand watch after me. If danger comes on your watch you will rouse me*." He turns and heads out to take up his sentry position, turning his back on any other discussion of the matter.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon starts at Sir Merrick's sudden admonishment but quickly nods to his back, then goes to find someplace to sit and watch.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks up at Galliard. He slumps down and checks his book before going to sleep.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat will watch before Aerno


----------



## Rhun

*Day 13 - Dawning*

You enjoy a cold dinner of cured meat, stale biscuits and dried fruit, and soon enough after fall into sleep. Your watches posted, the night passes without incident...although, the dark woods are filled with strange sounds, nothing dangerous shows itself within view of your sentries.

The next morning you awake to the rising sun, feeling somewhat refreshed from the previous day's trials.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon tries to stretch, then winces in pain as he is reminded of his injuries.  Glancing over at Aeron with a badly hidden pained expression he calls out,  "Good morning... I am... afraid that I am not quiet fit to fight today..."


----------



## Rhun

*Current Pc Status*

You eat a quick breakfast as Aeron checks over your wounds. The night's rest has done most of you well, leaving only Aeron and Shoon with a few minor wounds.


*
If I assume Aeron used Long Term Care...that gives us:

PC Status
Zirat: 40/40
Aeron: 24/31
Merrick: 31/31
Deren: 25/25
Ciaran: 20/20
Shoon: 20/23

Would you still like to use charges from the wand, or are we ready to continue?
*


----------



## Voadam

"*Use the wand to heal up those in need then let's set to our work*."


----------



## Dichotomy

After his morning prayers are completed, Aeron seems much more at peace (as much as he can be, given the circumstances).

"Let us not be caught unprepared for another tough fight," he says as he uses the power of the wand.
[sblock=OOC]Unless anyone thinks it would be wasteful, I'll use enough charges to get everyone with 2 hps of full.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> *Yeshua* tries to stretch




Who?!?

Deren awakens a second time that night and is visibly surprised that nothing happened the previous night.  He quickly chows down his breakfast and circles the camp, expecting something to be out of place, but nothing is.  Calmed slightly, he returns to his friends in time to hear mention of healing.  Though a few places hurt slightly to the touch, he is fine enough to continue without wasting any of their precious little healing, and says so when asked.


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: Sorry, I must have posted for my Jesus wannabe jedi just before that.  Hate it when that happens.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran groggily rises, joints cracking more than usual. _Let's not have a repeat of yesterday,_ he thinks. He curls up with his spellbook, thinking about the needs of the day.

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Mage Hand, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Web
[/sblock]

"Everyone," Ciaran begins, "I am preparing spells to be more defensive today. I also have two scrolls of Mage Armor, and one of Shield. If we find ourselves getting into a risky situation, let me know and I will add protection."


----------



## Rhun

You eat a quick breakfast as Aeron checks over your wounds. The night's rest has done most of you well, leaving only Aeron and Shoon with a few minor wounds.


*
If I assume Aeron used Long Term Care...that gives us:

PC Status
Zirat: 40/40
Aeron: 24/31
Merrick: 31/31
Deren: 25/25
Ciaran: 20/20
Shoon: 20/23

Would you still like to use charges from the wand, or are we ready to continue?
*


----------



## Voadam

"*Wand the Prophet and let's go*." Sir Merrick hefts his glaive and readies for battle.


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for catching the long term care.  Why didn't I think of that?  I will use one charge from the wand on myself.  Wouldn't be good for the party cleric to drop, right?   [/sblock]
Aeron tends the groups wounds, checking bandages periodically, and gently reminding the others to not strain themselves.  The cleric follows Sir Merrick's advice and uses the wand on himself.
"Let us be on our way.  I'm not eager to venture back into that place, but I would rather get about it quickly."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat thinks how many times they will have to venture into and flee out from the cursed temple.
This time, we need to secure a safe place inside, who knows how many eyes watch us in the open grounds.
Let's start with the first floor.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon is finding the dead skin coming off him to be bothersome, but silently prepares to leave.


----------



## Voadam

*We're both LG*



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Aeron tends the groups wounds, checking bandages periodically, and gently reminding the others to not strain themselves.  [/color]



Sir Merrick offers a different perspective "*I expect you to strain yourselves. Hit as hard and as fast you can, let nothing hold back your hand from striking down these enemies with everything you have, heart and soul. Shirk not from taking wounds to inflict them.*"


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon glances at Sir Merrick, surprised.  He'd never have expected a knight to be so... vindictive.  Hopefully it will not distract him from their mission.  "Let us just remember that we are here to save lives, not end them.  If we forget that then we are no better than our enemies."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran nonchalantly puts his spellbook away as he observes, "'Better' is so relative..."


----------



## Rhun

You make your way back through the forbodding woods to the edge of the temple compound. 


*How would you like to approach/enter the Temple?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Deren, do you see anything with your sharp eyes?

The gladiator scans the surroundings, when he sees nothing he will lead the party to the side door of the temple


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon figures that it would be a good idea to do the same.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran follows Zirat to the entrance.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren winces at Shoon's words despite the fact that they were not meant for him.  Killing is a much surer way that an enemy will remain gone once defeated.  Trying to fight that instinct is a difficult thing for whatever reason the training is created.

He scans the surrounding area before the temple entrance, searching for any signs of ambush.  While normally he doesn't mind so much going into near the front of the line, this time he decides to stay in the back.  While a part of him is confident that there is going to be an attack on the back, the other part of him is hoping that they will be attacked from the front and he can throw daggers at their foes from a safe distance.

Still... he looks behind him as if an enemy was standing right behind him, axe swinging down on top of his little head.


----------



## Voadam

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shoon glances at Sir Merrick, surprised.  He'd never have expected a knight to be so... vindictive.  Hopefully it will not distract him from their mission.  "Let us just remember that we are here to save lives, not end them.  If we forget that then we are no better than our enemies."




Sir Merrick snorts at the idea, but is now focused on the task ahead, his senses honed for the combat that is to come.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron waits for Deren to finish his scan.  Once that is completed, the cleric adopts a somber attitude as he follows Zirat.

"I pray the Shining One will illuminate our path."


----------



## Rhun

Deren's scan reveals nothing of danger lurking among the weeds and debris of the broken compound. At least, nothing that he can see.

Letting Zirat lead the way, your company makes its way to the side door of the Temple. The heavy iron-bound, bronzewood doors are closed, and they appear to be locked.


*Sorry for the slow posting. Work is really kicking my butt lately. I hope to get back to a more regular schedule next week.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Looks like we need to find another way, unless someone can open this door without alerting the residents


----------



## Dog Moon

Locked in what way?  Does it look like Deren might be able to open them [and hopefully, quietly enough to escape notice]?

Note: +10 on Open Lock checks.


----------



## Rhun

Stepping up to large portals, Deren looks over the doors. Although certain he can open the lock, the small rogue determines it may take a couple of minutes to pick the complicated lock.

*I'm pretty sure Deren has actually picked this exact lock once before...it simply requires a take 20. Or I can keep rolling until I get a 20. 

Is this where you want to enter then?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stands back and lets Deren work.


----------



## Dog Moon

Assuming the others desire to enter here, then Deren will get to work on the lock, taking 20 since he apparently has to.


----------



## Rhun

Deren sets to work on the lock, and after a few minutes has the doors open. The swing quietly open, revealing the dimness of the temple foyer beyond.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Pssst, Deren, can you sneak inside and see if anyone lurks in the shadows.
The champion suggest, his chain ready for surprises


----------



## Dog Moon

Gripping his dagger, he peers into the darkness as if expecting 1,000 Orcs lurking in the shadows, but he takes a deep breath and quietly steps into the entrance, staying to the shadows as best he can.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon stays back, not wanting to obstruct Deren's retreat should it become necessary.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Shoon," Ciaran whispers, by his side. "Should things get hairy, we might not have time for protection. Here is some magical armor."

Ciaran pulls out a scroll and reads from it, touching Shoon.

*OOC: Cast Mage Armor, level 3, from a scroll on Shoon.*


----------



## Rhun

Deren sneaks into the dim confines of the Temple foyer, scurrying from shadow to garish pillar to shadow as he moves to get a better look into the great chapel beyond. He sees nothing; the place appears as abandon as the first time you came through here.


-


----------



## Awakened

one


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon's first reaction is to recoil, remembering Ciaran's previous attempts to help.  However, he decides to be polite about it and let him cast the spell.  They aren't after all in the heat of battle now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren will creep along the edge, moving from behind pillar to behind pillar.  If possible, he will circle the entire way around the temple area, ignoring going down steps or through doors.

He's looking for anything of interest, partly including but not limited to, treasure and signs of life/passage, either current or recent.  Survival +8 and Search +4 if needed.

Note: Hide +20; Move Silently +15


----------



## Dichotomy

While Deren continues scouting within, Aeron turns to the others still outside.

"I know not how best to proceed, but perhaps some kind of plan is in order.  I would not like us to fail again."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

We'll begin first floor, then move and clear room by room by stealth, intimidation and battle.
The champion suggest
But first, we must find a secure resting place inside this foul compound. A shelter and hideout of some sort.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Well our main priority should be securing a prisoner and finding the location of their prisoners.  Once we have a destination is will be much easier to form a plan of attack.  We certainly cannot afford to search room by room."


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Deren will creep along the edge, moving from behind pillar to behind pillar.  If possible, he will circle the entire way around the temple area, ignoring going down steps or through doors.




Deren creeps about the Temple Proper, nearly overwhelmed by the sheer size of the place. The powerful feeling of oppression, the vile sculptures and paintings, and the garish colors of the place make the halfling a bit queasy.

Although it takes him quite some time, moving as stealthily as possible, he makes it back to the interest unharmed. Nothing seems to have changed since your first time through the place, with the exception of more footprints in the dust. Why the Temple Proper remains deserted is anyone's guess.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*



			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Well our main priority should be securing a prisoner and finding the location of their prisoners.  Once we have a destination is will be much easier to form a plan of attack.  We certainly cannot afford to search room by room."




We tried it the last two times and failed, thus we are going to have change of plans!
The big gladiator says angrily
The last thing I want is to run with tail between my legs for the third time. This time …
He slams his fist on his broad chest.
… We are here to stay.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon frowns at Zirat.  "The first time we came here, we managed to find some people to take prisoner but ended up being drawn into a conflict with a much larger group and the left the prisoners behind when we were overwhelmed." He pauses momentarily and considers pointing out that he was in fact the only one who even tried to take a prisoner, but thinks better of it.  "The second time we were ambushed and overwhelmed by a single powerful mage before we even had a chance to find anyone else.  In both cases, staying would have meant our deaths, and in the latter it nearly did.  To die without completing our mission is to fail those who need us and leave them to whatever dark fate these evil heathens have in mind for them.  I joined you to help rescue your friend.  Not to fulfill some vendetta."


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Let us save our fury for the cultists," Ciaran responds. "We need to strike swiftly, yet cautiously. Where is our map? If we are to camp inside somewhere, it must be either low-traffic, or with a quick escape. If we find the second path to the dusty chamber above that infernal mage, that would be a good location. Otherwise, perhaps we should camp in the watchtower."

Ciaran's eyes narrow. "But for now, we should rush the guards who harried us the first time. Find and silence their alarm. Capture whoever is lucky enough to survive our onslaught."


----------



## Rhun

Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Rhun said:
			
		

> Dog Moon?




Was waiting one more day for their conversation since I figured it wouldn't last as long as the scouting.  

Deren returns to the door, pushing it wide as he does so.  "There's no one here at the moment," he says, "At least that I could see.  There's some recent footsteps, but apparently, no one is interested in staying in this area for some reason.  Don't know if it's good for us or just bad for everyone all around."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I almost wish they had had an ambush for us here.  At least then we would have known what to expect.  The security of this place is very... unreliable.  Very well, let us waste no time, but we must still remain careful.  There is no telling what sorts of defenses they have added since our last effort."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Without any word Zirat steps into the foul temple.
Fury in his eyes, the champion clearly wants to crush brigand's heads.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "The security of this place is very... unreliable."





*Be thankful for the chaotic nature of the inhabitants. *


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron follows Zirat inside.  Though he seems calm, the cleric's worry comes through his words.  "Use caution.  We already know that the evil in this place does not seem to rest."


----------



## Rhun

At Deren's all clear, the rest of the group moves into the foul, revolting Temple Proper. All is still and quiet; if guards or an ambush lie in wait, they are certainly well hidden. But perhaps the forces of evil remain massed below in the Temple dungeons?



*How would you like to proceed? You know of the Great Stairs to the north, and you also know that there are stairs leading down in the eastern and western vestries. The last time you came this way, you went down the stairs in the eastern vestry.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I suggest the eastern vestry again," Ciaran remarks. "We know what to expect, at least to start. We will be able to tell if anything has changed."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"You make a good point."  Shoon adds curtly.  Looking around suspiciously the whole time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

No, the forces in the eastern staircase are already alarmed and probably ready, last thing we want is to run into an ambush. What about the other side?
The champion suggest, waiting for group confirmation


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon shakes his head. "The whole temple is alarmed and ready by now, Zirat.  Do not worry too much about the planning, just please try to keep your rage in check unless we are in dire peril."


----------



## Dog Moon

"This is why we should just kill them," Deren says to the others, "So they don't keep coming back."

He pauses and blinks in realization of what he just said.  He looks around at the others, hoping that perhaps they hadn't heard his small voice amongst their own.  "We might as well go back down the same way," he says to the others quickly, "So that way, we'll at least know what to expect a little bit of the area."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron listens to his companions thoughtfully before opining.  "Zirat, you make a good point.  However, I do think that, unless all of the denizens of this place are completely unconnected, they are all aware of our prior attempts.  In fact, they may expect us to go a different route.  I agree with Ciaran, Shoon, and Deren.  We should take the eastern route."

The cleric looks to Sir Merrick for confirmation.
[sblock=OOC]I know we might not hear anything from Voadam for awhile, but, you've probably already noticed that Aeron tends to defer leadership to Sir Merrick.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*NPCing for Voadam*

Sir Merrick nods to his companions. *"East, then. Zirat, let us lead the way."*


----------



## Rhun

Following Merrick and Zirat, the group descends the eastern stairs into the cool, dark, quiet dungeon. Coming to the first intersection, you are faced with a decision as to which way to go.

*Light Source? And which direction would you like to go?"*


-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The champion sighs with agreement and leads the way down.
_Hmm, left_


----------



## Rhun

Zirat turns left, leading the group down the hallway south.  After just a few feet, the corridor branches to the left and the right, both leading off into darkness.


*New post with map will be up tonight.*


----------



## Rhun

Zirat shrugs and leads The away to the east. The corridor ends in a plain chamber that appears to have once been an armory. Wooden racks for weapons litter the place. All that remains are broken weapons, sundered shields, and ruined coats of mail. Cobwebs hang in many places, and a thick layer of dust lies undistrubed on the floor. A quick search of the room turns up nothing of value.

The Champion then leads the way to the west, and you find another room nearly identical to the one you just left. It is much the same, though this one also contains several skeletons, some human, and some that appear to be gnoll. A search reveals little of value, although an rotten leather quiver still contains seventeen usable arrows.

-


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon frowns at the bones, wondering if these were perhaps prisoners of the temple.  Judging from the gnoll bones though, this might have instead been a disciplinary room of sorts.  Besides, the corpses would have had to have been quite old to be completely without flesh like this.

"There is nothing here but death.  We should not waste time here.  I say we go back across the main hall to that hall we entered last time.  We can take the left and make our way to the back of the guard room to see what they have done there since our last visit."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Looks like the first armory is a suitable and undisturbed place, we can use it as a shelter.
Zirat then nods to the monk and proceed with cautious to the northern room where he remembered he saw pillars.


----------



## Rhun

You make your way north, Merrick and Zirat again in the front rank. All is quiet as you reach the four way intersection, and turn toward the east. As before, the light of your sunrod (I still don't know which of you is bearing the light source...Shoon?) shines down the corridor and into the large chamber beyond, reflecting off what appear to be carved pillars. The foul smell of death and filth grows as you head down the hallway toward the chamber.


-


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC:  Meh. Fine I'll be the one holding it.

Shoon exhales sharply in a futile attempt to get the scent of death out of his nose.  "Ugh, what is this?  I hope this is not where they left the victims of our last assault." Shoon looks thoughtful for a moment and then continues, "On second thought, I hope it is...  How despicable."  He squints into the darkness for some sign of the source of the stench.


----------



## Rhun

The floor of the chamber ahead appears to be littered with debris, but Shoon is unable to make out any details at this distance.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran snorts at the stench. "Perhaps a garbage room of sorts... It looks too filthy to be a sacrificial chamber. Be careful; something probably is there to consume the filth... and perhaps there is something there that can help us."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"It must be recent though.  What I mean is, did anyone sense this the last time we passed this room?"

OOC:  When I said left, I actually meant left, not right.


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC:  When I said left, I actually meant left, not right.





*Sorry, Strahd mentioned the pillared room in his last post, and Zirat and Merrick have kind of been the defacto leaders thus far...

You can turn around though. You are still standing in the corridor.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

*Oh, I know, it's just that it looked like Zirat was agreeing with Shoon and then he did the opposite of what he suggested.  *


----------



## InVinoVeritas

*Par for the course, my friend. Par for the course.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

really?! sorry   

Wait.
Zirat say and hold his spot.
he then tries to detect if there is any evil is the pillared corridor.

_Detect Evil_


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Strahd]
Zirat detects at least six distinct evil presences within range of his divine sense, somewhere in the direction of the pillared hall.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick peers as well his celestial touched darkvision extending 60' forward. His glaive is at the ready for anything stirring in the mires of the Temple.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Thanks to Kord's blessing I can feel six auras of evil inside this pillared room.
The champion grasps his chain tightly, ready to leap forward into the room


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods and whispers "*Take them by surprise and overwhelm them before they can raise a cry. We take one prisoner unconscious for questioning and leave with him*."

When Zirat indicates how far they are and which directions Sir Merrick will line up for a charge then give the signal leaping into the fray glaive first willing to charge into darkness guided by his darkvision.

Charging Glaive +10 1d10+6 x3 slashing +1d8?(I believe) for powerful charge feat 
Initiative +1
Reach with his glaive and combat reflexes.


----------



## Rhun

*So Zirat and Merrick are charging into the room? What is everyone else doing?*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon frowns, not at all happy at what he views as a hasty and reckless act.  "What do you know about them?"  He whispers.  "Besides that they are evil and stink of death?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran pulls out a sunrod, strikes it to light, and tosses it into the room.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron is torn between Shoon's practicality and the need to help his companions.  If Sir Merrick and Zirat both wait, Aeron pauses to hear their reply.  But if either warrior charges in, Aeron follows, knowing that his healing will likely be needed.


----------



## Dog Moon

"What else do we need to know about them?" Deren asks Shoon.  "That they are evil and stink of death means they are a threat to us which should be eliminated."  He pauses, considers his words for just a brief second and then adds, "Eliminated not necessarily mean outright death."  He grimaces slightly as he grips a dagger tightly in his hand.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Well..." Shoon replies, thinking back to their battle near here before.  "How many men did we defeat the last time we came this way?  And do you remember this smell from last time?  Remember that we are fighting evil clerics, and at least one powerful evil wizard.  Surely all of these things together leads to a worrying conclusion as to the possible occupants of that room?"


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran's sunrod clatters into the pillared room beyond, its light shining brightly. No enemy presents itself, though...

*Just need Voadam and Strahd to confirm their charge.*


----------



## Voadam

"*For king and country!*"

Sir Merrick is a heavily armed catapult shot launched into the heart of the enemy.

Leading the charge of the party or going it alone, he will take the fight to the minions of this great evil.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

For Kord and for Glory
Calls the champion in reply and charge in


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon makes a pained expression as the two mighty warriors destroy any hope they had of remaining undetected by the majority of the complex.  Groaning quietly, he wonders what exactly they are charging at so energetically, since he still cannot see anything that might be an enemy despite the light of Ciaran's sunrod.


----------



## Rhun

Merrick and Zirat charge together into battle. Passing the threshold into the pillared chamber, there is a soft click and then the loud clanging of metal as a heavy iron portcullis slams down behind them, seperating them for the rest of their companions.

As Aeron, Shoon, Ciaran and Deren come to a stop in the corridor outside, their progress barred by iron, the knight and the gladiator get their first glimpse of their foe:  greyish, dessicated forms with sharp claws and teeth, their eyes glowing evilly in the light of the sunrod...the smell of death is heavy in the air as the creatures close in upon their prey...


*More to come shortly. Please post your round 1 actions.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon slaps himself on the forehead, and would have been sighing as well if the situation were not so dire.  At least it wasn't him in the trap this time.  Not that that really makes all that much difference since he still has to try to get the two fools out of it.  "I did not expect a gate... Now what do we do?"  He looks around for some way to raise the portcullis.

Spot +5 Search +1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Undead.
Says the champion and looks on the grayish creatures with hate and disgust.

If the creatures act before him: (AoO with 10' reach spiked chain + regular Attack) 
Zirat swings his destructive chain in the air, waiting for a chance to smash it on the gravely figures. 
MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]

If he acts first:
Pulling a ceramic vial from his belt, Zirat aims and throw the fragile vial on one of the undead. Hoping the content will harm the target and it surrounding.
Holy Water [attack +5, dmg:2d4, ranged *touch attack * , Vs. Evil outsiders and Undeads]


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]Can Aeron tell what they are (assuming they are undead) and anything notable about them?  Knowledge (religion) +8.  Also, how far away are they from Aeron?

I will almost certainly be using turn undead, unless my knowledge tells me they are immune for some reason.  However, I'm not certain whether I'd use just a regularly turning, or my single greater turning.  And if they are too far away, Aeron would call to Sir Merrick and Zirat to get closer to the gate and wait for the undead to close.

I guess I just don't know what Aeron would precisely do yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

The loathsome aspect of the foes and the crashing of the gate behind him does not deter Sir Merrick. His charge does not miss a beat and he brings his glaive down hard upon the first beast he can strike.

Charging Glaive +10 1d10+6 x3 slashing +1d8?(I believe) for powerful charge feat


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, Round 1 - Partial*

The first ghoul launches itself at Zirat, extremely overzealous for its next meal. Its teeth latch on to the warrior's arm, but the ghoul finds itself unable to penetrate the gladiator's steel armor.

Shoon slaps himself on the forehead, and would have been sighing as well if the situation were not so dire.  At least it wasn't him in the trap this time.  Not that that really makes all that much difference since he still has to try to get the two fools out of it.  "I did not expect a gate... Now what do we do?"  He looks around for some way to raise the portcullis.

[sblock=For Dire Lemming]
Shoons searches for a way to release the portcullis, but nothing is visible. Perhaps it sits in some remote location?
[/sblock]

The loathsome aspect of the foes and the crashing of the gate behind him does not deter Sir Merrick. His charge does not miss a beat and he brings his glaive down hard upon the first beast he can strike. He splits to the right to engage the closest enemy; the glaive chops through the foul undead and continues on, cutting the walking corpse in twain from shoulder to groin. The creature falls into halves before Merrick's mighty onslaught.

The second ghoul to the south is unfazed by the utter destruction of its companion, and leaps upon Sir Merrick, clawing and biting. The knight suffers some scratches, and nearly succombs to the insidious cold feeling flowing through his veins. He let's a savage yell, and shakes free of the effects of the ghoul's touch.

Deren searches the area around him for a release to the portcullis, but finds nothing.

Another ghoul joins the assault upon Zirat, but the creature stumbles against one of the pillars in its desire to reach the champion, and its fangs snap closed far off their mark.

Moving from the north, yet another ghoul charges to attack Merrick. The knight's glaive meets it head on, and drops another of the beasts to the ground, a massive wound carved into its chest.

The gladiator rips his arm from a ghoul's grasp, and brings his chain to bear, smashing it down upon the gravely figure. The chain bashes the thing hard, but fails to drop it.

"Let the light pierce the darkness and fill this place with the Shining One's glory!" Aeron intones as holy power radiates from the Last Prophet.[/QUOTE] The power of Pelor smashes into the ghouls with tangible force...they shriek and throw up their arms in defense, but three of them are smoted to ashes by the Last Prophet's call.

"Blast this accursed place..." mutters Ciaran as he gets his crossbow to bear. He loads a bolt and looks for an opening.

*
Aeron's action...remember, he can only turn those ghouls he has LOE to. That should be 1, 2 and 3, since I think the wall blocks 6. Aeron recognizes the creatures as ghouls...

22 Ghoul 2: move, bite vrs Zirat 11 (failure)
19 Shoon: spot 8, search 16
18 Merrick: glaive vrs Ghoul 5 "20" (threat), confirm 23 (critical), damage 51 (where is cleave when you need it? Fort Save vrs paralysis 12 (success - barely); AoO vrs Ghoul 4 21 (success), damage 15
17 Ghoul 5
16 Ghoul 6: claw 1 vrs Merrick 19 (success), damage 3; claw 2 vrs Merrick 8 (failure); bite vrs Merrick 13 (failure)
15 Deren: search 11
13 Ghoul 1: move, attack vrs Zirat "1" (failure)
09 Ghoul 4: double move, provokes AoO from Merrick
09 Zirat: attack vrs Ghoul 1 26 (success), damage 10
08 Aeron: turning check: 24, damage 19
06 Ciaran: delay
02 Ghoul 3:

PC Status
Merrick: 28/31

*


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Blast this accursed place..." mutters Ciaran as he gets his crossbow to bear. He loads a bolt and looks for an opening.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat moves towards Sir Merrick. (5 ft. to BJ86)
he then swings his chain once more, hoping to bring the wounded ghoul to rest.

MW Spiked Chain [attack:+9, Dmg:2d4+5, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]


----------



## Dichotomy

[sblock=OOC]I'll leave the LOE determination to your discretion.  I won't quibble over one ghoul.

Aeron uses a regular turning: as level 5 cleric; 1d20+6 turning check; 3d6+6 turning damage.[/sblock]
"Let the light pierce the darkness and fill this place with the Shining One's glory!" Aeron intones as holy power radiates from the Last Prophet.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - Round 2, complete (End of Combat)*

*Round 1 updated above*

With Aeron's holy power having destroyed three of the creatures, Merrick engages the last of the ghouls. His glaive whistles through the air, and splits the ghoul's skull in twain. The body crumbles to the ground, and the Gladiator and Knight stand ready, looking for more enemies to destroy...


*
18 Merrik: glaive vrs G6 19 (success), damage 14
*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Yun stares through the bars at the motionless husks that just moments ago were hideous monstrosities. "Well... That went far better than I feared it would.  Are either of you injured at all."  He looks around again, curious just how it was that the portcullis was triggered to fall now that he has time to worry about something besides opening it.  "Deren, can you tell what made this close when they passed it?  It might help us open it again."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Zirat*

Zirat picks the sunrod from the floor and circles the room for hidden foes or doors while the others try to lift the portcullis


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran racks his brains from earlier. Did we see a lever previously in another room?


----------



## Dog Moon

Now that there's time, Deren will inspect the portcullis mechanism and attempt to determine how it opens/closes.

OOC:  Huh, +4 Search check.  I need to focus my skill points a little better next level.  Sorry about the delay.  Been out for the last week with the Flu.  Definitely glad THAT'S over.  Also, Disable Device +5 which could be useful.


----------



## Voadam

With a wrench Sir Merrick pulls the large blade of his glaive out of the body of the last ghoul. "*Well done Prophet*."

He looks up and glances around with his angel-blessed eyes for a winch to raise the portcullis.

A scratch across his cheek bleeds but the knight seems not to notice as he answers Shoon. "*We are fine*."

He takes stock of the room and its contents.

"*Foul dead*." with a flick of his wrist the glaive shakes off the gore of the undead abomination he has slain.


----------



## Rhun

It doesn't take long for Merrick and Zirat to find the winch designed to raise the portcullis, located in the southern chamber of the ghouls complex. They quickly raise the iron gate and jam it in place; meanwhile, Deren determines that it is a concealed presssure plate just inside the main entrance that had triggered the trap.

All of the chambers that make up this portion of the dungeons reek of death and carrion. All are filthy, littered with gnawed and cracked bones, heaps of dirty, rotten cloth, and broken and splintered furniture. There is nothing of value to be found.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Well, are we done here then?  We still have not found a prisoner to interrogate and we may have lost the element of surprise now.  Let us hurry."  Shoon starts to walk down the western hallway.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Element of surprise? We never had it."


----------



## Voadam

"*Six undead vanquished. A good start.*" Sir Merrick picks up his glaive and returns to the front of the party, avoiding the pressure plate as he goes. He heads into the unexplored hallway to the west.


----------



## Dire Lemming

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Element of surprise? We never had it."




Shoon raises an eyebrow at Ciaran and his bold, yet completely unsupported remark.  "Do you have any evidence of that at all?  Because I am fairly sure that when someone does not know you are there, they are surprised to find out that you are."


----------



## Dichotomy

"It doesn't very well matter now.  The path is before us, and Pelor will guide us," Aeron notes as he quickly follows Sir Merrick.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"We were here many times before, and now we are here again. You would think they expect us." Ciaran observes, remaining detached from Shoon's emotions. "Then again, they do not appear particularly well organized down here, merely bloodthirsty. Perhaps we are surprising. Or perhaps the priests in charge simply do not care."

Ciaran tosses a sidelong glance to Shoon. "In any case, whether they expect us or not is ultimately immaterial. The real question is what will we face ahead."


----------



## Rhun

The company heads west, and soon enough finds another fork before them. One corridor breaks off to the north, where you can see a couple of doors near the end of the passage. The hall you currently stand in continues west, fading into darkness ahead.


*I also had to make a minor adjustment to the map, since I messed it up at some point in the past!*


----------



## Dire Lemming

"So, shall we head north and see if we can return to the room we found before?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"I'd like to do that. Completion is good."


----------



## Voadam

"*One unexplored way is as good as another. Taking the left door may connect us up to where we left off before.*" Sir Merrick heads north then takes the left door.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon runs after the impetuous knight and grabs his shoulder in an attempt to halt him,  "Wait!"  He hisses, "Perhaps we should take steps to avoid another trap?  The next one may not be as easily escaped.  Let us at least examine any doors we plan to go through first hm?"

OOC: Does either door have a keyhole or any cracks in it that can be seen through?


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron seems visibly calm, perhaps from the energy of his god flowing so directly through him.  The devout cleric nods in agreement with Sir Merrick, having nothing to say, as he follows the knight.


----------



## Rhun

Just as Shoon grabs hold of the impulsive knight as Merrick starts down the northern hall, a loud _thrum_ echoes through the air. A moment later, what looks to be a massive crossbow bolt rockets out of the dimness ahead, striking Merrick hard. The mighty warrior takes the bolt in the side, staggering under the impact as it tears a chunk from his body. Although he remains on his feet, the wound bleeds freely...



*
Unknown attack vrs Merrick (AC17) 19 (success), damage 15


PC Status
Merrick 13/31
*

-


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"The monk. . . chose wisely."

Quickly casting Mage Hand, Ciaran sends his sunrod down the north hall to see what there might be.


----------



## Rhun

At the end of the corridor is a stone wall...but in the light of Ciaran's sunrod, you can see that the wall is pierced with an arrow slit, providing whoever is behind the wall with commanding coverage of the hallway. You can hear voices echoing beyond the arrow slit.


----------



## Voadam

"*Uhh! Cursed ogre bolt.*" in a lower voice he says "*Swing back and maneuver around, we might be able to catch them from behind on the other end without a blocked and arrowslitted door between them and us*."


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Sir Merick!  Get back!" Shoon quickly places himself in between the wounded knight and the arrowslit, and watches it carefully for any more projectiles, as he slowly backs away from it.

OOC: Well that certainly was a Dwarf Fortress moment there.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron quickly strides to Sir Merrick's side, intoning a prayer and healing his wound.
[sblock=OOC]I just realized that, in the RG, I marked all my spells off on my sheet.  Am I correctly thinking that I must have just failed to unmarked them after our last day?  I don't THINK I've actually used any since our last rest.

If that is the case, CLWs.  Otherwise, I guess I look like an idiot.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas

With a pointed finger, Ciaran wedges the sunrod in the arrow slit.

"There's another way. They can't fire at what they can't see."

Ciaran steps north five feet and casts a Sudden Widened Obscuring Mist.

Ciaran whispers, "Now go forward or around, however you choose."

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Mage Hand, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thinking about the pressure plate and the now arrow slit and other traps that might hurt them, Zirat decides to agree with the monk this time.

Merrick, let the stealthy ones do the job this time. We’ll have our chance to crush those evil who oppose us. Now take care of your wound.
Turning to the others the champion says.
They know we are here, we must choose other way.
He points to the east.


----------



## Rhun

Ciaran completes his spell, and a thick, grey-white mist begins to fills the corridor. Another missile flies out from the north, but crashes into the wall, breaking into pieces. 



*
Aeron has all of his spells. His first CLW heals Merrick 9 points.

Can you guys tell me specifically what you are doing? What squares you are moving to, or what route you are taking? Thanks!


PC Status
Merrick 22/31
*


----------



## Voadam

Matching his action to words Sir Merrick moves to AW 85 back and around the corner but within reach of Aeron's movement to heal.


----------



## Dog Moon

"Nice," Deren says as the Mist conceals the passageway.  "What chances do you think the door on the left is both unlocked and leads to that area?" he whispers.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"I do not know, I know nothing of locks, except how to use a key with them."  Shoon moves forward towards the left door, pressed against the wall to lower that chances of being shot.


----------



## Rhun

Shoon disappears into the thick mist, even as the rest of the group pulls back into the outer corridor. Aeron again calls upon the blessings of Pelor to heal his knight companion, and Merrick breaths easier, nearly completely healed.


*
Aeron's second CLW heals Merrick 8 points.

PC Status
Merrick 30/31
*

-


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon suddenly realizes that he is alone and starts working his way back out of the cloud to join them.  "What are we going to do then?  If we wait too long they will doubtlessly call for reinforcements...  Should we ask if they want to surrender?  It could not hurt."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Let us move on, along this corridor and away.
The champion suggest
Hopefully we'll fool them to think we escaped.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick nods and leads the way back and up that BB,BC corridor they went down before to circle around while the villains are distracted by the mist.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon follows, wondering if the enemy will be stupid enough to let them get away with such an obvious tactic.  Earlier he would has said no, obviously not, but recent events had led him to think that perhaps they could be.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran follows his companions, but hangs back, checking that the way back out of the complex remains clear.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick heads the party up the corridor.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron follows closely behind Sir Merrick, confident that this time will be a success.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the delays again. Next IC post should be up tonight, though. *


----------



## Rhun

The group hurries after the clanking, jangling forms of Merrick and Zirat as the two warriors hustle north down the hallway, intent on circling the enemy. You encounter no resistance, but soon enough face a decision on which way to go...


*Which way now?*

-


----------



## Voadam

Down the angled corridor.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon concurs.


----------



## Dichotomy

Nodding in agreement, Aeron continues to follow the knight.


----------



## Rhun

Moving down the diagnal corridor, you find yourselves in a twenty foot wide hallway, running to the east and disappearing into darkness at the limits of your light. The entire corridor is covered with bones. Skeletons of humans and humanoids are mixed into a terrible jumble; many loose bones and skulls appear to be well gnawed. The complete skeletons still wear the remains of battered armor and dented helms, and sprawl over rent shields and broken weapons. It is obvious that a great melee happened here at some point in the past; the remains of a hundred, two hundred or perhaps more all seem to have met their death in this place.

At the edges of your sight, it looks as through another hall or alcove breaks away from the passage's south wall.

-


----------



## Dire Lemming

"What madman designed this place?"  Shoon wonders allowed in a low voice, as he stares at the room ahead.  He then notices that some of the bones have been gnawed.  "Uh... I have a bad feeling about this room.  It would have been an excellent spot for them to wait for us with their bows, yet it seems empty.  How many creatures can you think of that gnaw on old bones?"


----------



## Dichotomy

"The Shining One will prevail," Aeron prays quietly.  "Many things might gnaw bones, if their desperation is great.  But if any of these," he points to the bones, "rise against us, they will know that the Sun still reaches here."  The confidence of the cleric at the thought of facing more of the undead almost seems to reach a level of pure zeal.

He waits for Sir Merrick to take the lead, but follows closely, with a vigilant eye on the dead.


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick was hoping it would lead straight to the crossbow wielder but with a snarl resigns himself to the twistings of this lair. He heads down then turns the corner south unless he meets with foes first.


ooc reminder, Sir Merrick has darkvision 60'.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

detect evil

Zirat concentrates, trying to feel evil figures that might lurk in the shadows.


----------



## Rhun

Entering the wide haul, your group begins to makes its way west. Try as you might to avoid the remains, you can't help but to tread upon the tangled mass of bones and skulls. They grind and snap beneath your heavy boots, echoing eerily in the dim corridor. The oppressivness here seems to close in on you as you make your way, and you each feel as if your nerves are on edge. Shadowy forms flitter at the edges of your vision, but disappear as soon as you turn toward them...perhaps the souls of those that lie here to do rest so easily.


[sblock=For Strahd]
Zirat enacts his divinely-touched vision to sense evil, and is staggered by the aura of evil and menace radiating from this area. Several evil forms flit about just at the edges of his vision, but quickly disappear into thin air when the Champion tries to identify them...
[/sblock]

-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

This place was evil, is evil and will remain evil
The champion mumble
Stand close with eyes open and ears pricked. There is something around here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> This place was evil, is evil and will remain evil
> The champion mumble
> Stand close with eyes open and ears pricked. There is something around here.




"Heh," mutters Deren, "That much is obvious."  He sighs lightly.  "But what else do we expect in a den of evil?  No decent person would keep a room of skulls."

Deren looks around, trying to avoid stepping on any skulls while glancing around with his keen eyes to see if there is any equipment which may be of interest.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Deren," Ciaran asks, "are there any other dangers here? Any other traps hidden under the bones?"


----------



## Dog Moon

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Deren," Ciaran asks, "are there any other dangers here? Any other traps hidden under the bones?"




While looking for any worthwhile stuff, Deren will also look around for traps.


----------



## Rhun

A casual inspection as you make your way into the hall of bones doesn't show anything that looks like it is of particular value, or anything that looks particularly dangerous. There is no glint of gold or silver, nor the sparkle of shiny jewels. Most of the armor and weapons laying about appear to be ruined. Still, the pile of skeletons is thick and tangled; who knows what might lie in its depths...

A twenty foot wide hall opens to the south. The grey stone of the floor here is littered with a few bones and other debris, but is much clearer than the hall you currently occupy. Two doors are visible.

The hall you currently stand in continues on into darkness to the west.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat signals the others to follow him down the corridor to the doors, he then signals them to stop and concentrates, trying to sense the evil hearted souls of those that might lurk behind the left door. (his left, door AL77)


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick walks with Zirat, wary for more arrow slits.


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron stoically follows, patiently waiting when Zirat pauses.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran follows, eyes peeled.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon looks up.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry for the delay, guys. I had hoped to get the next post up Monday, but I've had this brutal head cold the last couple of days. I hope to have the next IC post up tomorrow night, though...*


----------



## Rhun

Moving to the south, out of the corridor of bones, you immediately feel as if a weight has been lifted from your shoulders. Although the oppressiveness of the Temple remains, it is not nearly as strong as it had been a moment before. You make your way to the eastern door, doing your best to avoid stepping on the bones and debris that litter this area.

Zirat calls upon his divine ability to detect the presence of evil, immediately detecting an evil presence beyond the door.


-


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron moves up closer behind the warriors, nodding for them to lead the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Someone is in there.
The champion whisper
We can burst in or simply knock and point tips of spears to those who open.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"How can you tell?" Shoon squints at the door, looking for any cracks or a keyhole to see through to the other side.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT - Round 1, COMPLETE*

Zirat looks at the monk and starts to speak, when the door before you suddenly slams open with a loud, echoing boom. A large, muscular form stands in the doorway, towering three feet or more over Zirat and Merrick, and armored from head to toe in thick steel plate. "Be sneaking up on me, will you?" It bellows the question, and whips a massive axe through the air, toward the warriors at the group's fore.


Deren's eyes widen as they look up at the large brute standing over them.  "Huge," he mutters as he quickly throws a dagger at the Ogre, "But it's not like we haven't killed any before." Although the dagger is on target, it richochets off the brute's armored form without doing harm.

Aeron moves up behind the warriors.  "The Shining One is with us," he intones, as holy power flows into the companions.

The mighty ogre's axe cuts through the air from outside of Zirat and Merrick's reach, scoring a deep gash on the Champion's upper arm. The force of the blow staggers the warrior, and the blood flows freely from the wound.

"Not another one..."  Shoon mutters.  He presses himself against the wall to avoid the massive axe as he inches his way towards the door.

Surprised the champion struggles for air, that blow took out all the oxygen from his lungs. Focusing for a moment, Zirat plea for his god's help and wield his chain in a destructive arc. Unfortunately, the chain clanks off the ogre's armor, not even annoying the massive creature.

Sir Merrick thrusts straight back through the doorway with his keen polearm, the blade of his glaive almost as large as that of the ogre's axe. The ogre is obviously not prepared for the length of the knight's blade, and Merrick's glaive penetrates the heavy armor, cutting a wicked wound into the foeman's chest. Blood pours from the wound, and the ogre staggers, but still manages to maintain his footing.

Ciaran looks at the ogre with surprise. "That's a lot of armor," he muses, "It must be heavy." He wheels around and with a word, a red beam streaks from his fingertip to the ogre. Unfortunately, the beam strikes the stone wall and dissipates harmlessly.


*
Actions for Deren and Aeron?
Actions for everyone else? (And actually, Dogmoon and Dichotomy, why don't you post your PC's next round actions, as they'll be up again before the ogre.)

Initiative Count
19 - Deren: Dagger vrs ogre 20 (failure)
17 - Aeron: Move, cast bless
17 - Armored Ogre: Greataxe vrs Zirat 22 (success), damage 18
15 - Shoon: move to AK76
12 - Zirat: smite evil vrs ogre 20 (failure)
10 - Merrick: glaive vrs ogre "20" (threat), confirm "20" (critical), damage 33
05 - Ciaran: cast Ray of Enfeeblement vrs ogre 5 (failure)

PC Status
Zirat - HP: 22/40
*

-


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron moves up behind the warriors.  "The Shining One is with us," he intones, as holy power flows into the companions.
[sblock=OOC]Move to AI-78; cast _bless_[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren's eyes widen as they look up at the large brute standing over them.  "Huge," he mutters as he quickly throws a dagger at the Ogre, "But it's not like we haven't killed any before."

_Note: Dagger +8 ranged 1d3+4 [within 30 feet +1/+1]

Don't know if you're considering him as being flat-footed or not, but just in case, +1d6 SA if he is.

_


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Not another one..."  Shoon mutters.  He presses himself against the wall to avoid the massive axe as he inches his way towards the door.

OOC: I'm having a bit of trouble picturing that last attack after seeing the map... Did he just swing his axe at Zirat on the far side of a four foot wide door?  

More importantly, what squares does he actually threaten?


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran looks at the ogre with surprise. "That's a lot of armor," he muses, "It must be heavy."

He wheels around and with a word, a red beam streaks from his fingertip to the ogre.

(Move to AH76, cast Ray of Enfeeblement: 1d20+4=5, 1d6+2=7)

Unfortunately, the spell dissipates harmlessly.

*ETA: Sorry! I forgot I'm not supposed to roll... (Too many games right now, I guess.) The roll of 1 I figure should be enough to remind me against that, in the future...*


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm having a bit of trouble picturing that last attack after seeing the map... Did he just swing his axe at Zirat on the far side of a four foot wide door?
> 
> More importantly, what squares does he actually threaten?




*Picture the door opening, and a big axe slashing straight out to strike Zirat. Merrick and Zirat are directly in front of the door, simply 5' back from it.

Because of the door, the ogre only threatens squares AK77, AK78, AJ77, and AK78. He can't attack on the diagnals because of the walls. Shoon could move to AK76 and be fine.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Picture the door opening, and a big axe slashing straight out to strike Zirat. Merrick and Zirat are directly in front of the door, simply 5' back from it.
> 
> Because of the door, the ogre only threatens squares AK77, AK78, AJ77, and AK78. He can't attack on the diagnals because of the walls. Shoon could move to AK76 and be fine.*




OOC: I can't see how he wouldn't get stuck in the door if he tried to swing it. I can picture the door opening and a big axe thrusting straight out at Zirat.  Will that do?    

I'll move to AvtomatKalashnikova76.  See the lame joke I make?


----------



## Voadam

Sir Merrick thrusts straight back through the doorway with his keen polearm, the blade of his glaive almost as large as that of the ogre's axe.


ooc MW Glaive +9 (1d10+6/x3)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Surprised the champion struggles for air, that blow took out all the oxygen from his lungs. Focusing for a moment, Zirat plea for his god's help and wield his chain in a destructive arc.

Smite Evil: Atack +13 (bless included) Damage 2d4+7


----------



## Dichotomy

"Be strong, Zirat," Aeron intones, placing a hand on the warrior.  "Pelor's strength is greater than any ogre."
[sblock=OOC]Dropping _shatter_ for spontaneous _cure moderate wounds_ on Zirat; 2d8+4.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, Round 2 - Partial*

*Round 1 complete above.*

Deren steps to the side to get a better angle, and tosses another dagger. This one sails unerringly across the hall to strike a chink in the ogre's armor.

"Be strong, Zirat," Aeron intones, placing a hand on the warrior.  "Pelor's strength is greater than any ogre." Zirat breathes deep as the healing power of Pelor infuses, near completely restoring his health.

"Death to the foes of Elemental Earth!" calls the Ogre, and his axe slashes across, this time striking Sir Merrick. The blade cuts deep into the Knight's abdomen, blasting the air from his lungs and cutting a jagged wound across his stomach.

Shoon holds back. They need to draw the beast out so that they can take advantage of their superior numbers.

Zirat lets out a low growl and again sends his chain whipping through the air. The weapon strikes but is unable to penetrate the creature's armor.

*"Die spawn of evil!"* Sir Merrick will slash the beast with his glaive again then pull back a step hoping to draw out the ogre. The glaive skitters against the brute's armored chest, and Merrick's frowns as he steps away from the creature.

Suddenly the door to the west slams open with a boom, and you can see to more of the lumbering beasts in the chamber beyond. Neither wear the plate armor of their companion; instead, these appear to be armored in black studded leather. The greatclubs that they bear in hand look almost as deadly as their friend's axe, though.

Knowing that the company's situation will be dire should the two necomers join the fray, Ciaran steps up to give himself a better angle, and whispers the arcane words of a spell. A cone of vibrant colors erupts from his fingertips, striking the two ogres to the west. The brutes throw their hands to theirs eyes and roar in surprise and confusion as the wizard's spell blinds and stuns them.


*
Initiative Count
19 - Deren: Dagger vrs ogre 27 (success), damage 7
17 - Aeron: Dropping shatter for spontaneous cure moderate wounds on Zirat, 17 points healed
17 - Armored Ogre: Greataxe vrs Zirat 24 (success), damage 21
15 - Shoon: delays
12 - Zirat: chain vrs ogre 17 (fail)
10 - Merrick: glaive vrs ogre 18 (fail)
08 - Ogre 2 [blind, stunned]: open door; will save vrs DC15 12 (failure)
06 - Ogre 3 [blind, stunned]: delays; will save vrs DC15 9 (failure)
05 - Ciaran: cast color spray

PC Status
Zirat - HP: 39/40
Merrick - HP: 10/31
Aeron - HP: 31/31, round 2 of 40
*

[sblock=Opponent Status-Players No Look]
Ogre Leader -40 hit points 
Ogre 2 blind 3 rounds, stunned 4
Ogre 3 blind 1 round, stunned 2
[/sblock]

-


----------



## Dire Lemming

OOC: If only we had a web spell...  Delay until after the ogre's turn.

Shoon holds back.  They need to draw the beast out so that they can take advantage of their superior numbers.


----------



## Voadam

"*Die spawn of evil*!" Sir Merrick will slash the beast with his glaive again then pull back a step hoping to draw out the ogre.

ooc MW Glaive +9 (1d10+6/x3) then 5' step back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, didn't realize I should have said something for round two already.  Guess that's okay since Deren doesn't currently have any other tactic besides throwing daggers at people.  

Speaking of which, unless something drastic occurs, Deren will continue treating the Ogre as a pincushion and will pepper him with daggers...well, one every six seconds.


----------



## Rhun

*Combat, round 3 - COMPLETE*

*Round 2 complete above.*

Deren continures hurling daggers, but the latest one again fails to pierce the armored brute's steel.

"Destroy the wounded one first.  We do not want them on both sides of us," Aeron offers as he heals Sir Merrick's wounds. Pelor is with Aeron, and the cleric's touch heals all of the knight's wounds, leaving only scabbed over scratches.

The great armored ogre steps out through the door, not about to let you all flee and get away. He again strikes at Zirat, and though the gladiator tries to dodge, the ogre's blade opens a deep gash in the champion's side.

Shoon's eyes nearly bug out at the sight of two more ogres "Damn it!  We cannot beat them here!"  He immediately retreats back in the direction of the narrow hallway, disappearing out of sight around the corner.

Zirat sidesteps, staying close to the ogre, but setting Merrick up to flank the brute. As he moves, his lashes at the ogre, but his spiked chain clanks off the heavy armor that the giant wears.

*"Stand firm!"* Sir Merrick steps once more into the breach and brings the attack back to the armored ogre, this time taking advantage of Zirat's position and striking at the brute from behind. The knight's polearm cuts through steel and flesh, opening a bloody wound in the ogre's back that causes him to stumble and nearly fall...

One of the other ogres appears to be regaining his sight, rubbing at his eyes with his massive hands. The closer of the two strikes out with its greatclub, but in its blind rage only smashes its club down upon the ground.

"Get back, keep them at range! We can rush them in a moment!" Ciaran fires a sudden bolt of force at the first ogre, and takes the others' confusion as a good moment to head back north, up the passage. The twin bolts of mystic energy streak through the air as Ciaran moves, unerringly striking the armored ogre. The giants lets out a massive bellow, and then stumbles against the nearby wall. Slowly, slowly, the brute tumbles crashing to the ground with a heavy thud.



*
Actions?

Initiative Count
19 - Deren: dagger vrs O1 1 15 (failure)
17 - Aeron: 5' step, drop spiritual weapon for spontaneous cure moderate wounds, healing 18
17 - Armored Ogre: 5' step, greataxe vrs Zirat 23 (success), damage 17
15 - Shoon: move
12 - Zirat: 5' step, spiked chain vrs O1 17 (failure)
10 - Merrick: move, glaive vrs O1 "20" (threat - what the hell is up with all the 20s I roll for Merrick?), confirm 17 (failure), damage 14
08 - Ogre 2 [blind, stunned]: stunned
06 - Ogre 3 [stunned]: stunned
05 - Ciaran: cast magic missile at O1, damage 7

PC Status
Zirat - HP: 22/40
Merrick - HP: 28/31
Aeron - HP: 31/31, bless round 3 of 40
*

[sblock=Opponent Status-Players No Look]
Ogre Leader -61 hit points 
Ogre 2 blind 2 rounds, stunned 3
Ogre 3 stunned 1
[/sblock]

-MAP SHOWS POSITIONING AS OF END OF ROUND 3, START OF ROUND 4-


----------



## Dichotomy

"Destroy the wounded one first.  We do not want them on both sides of us," Aeron offers as he heals Sir Merrick's wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Dropping _spiritual weapon_ for spontaneous _cure moderate wounds_.  5-foot step to AH-77, and touch Sir Merrick.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon's eyes nearly bug out at the sight of two more ogres "Damn it!  We cannot beat them here!"  He immediately retreats back in the direction of the narrow hallway.


----------



## Voadam

"*Stand firm!*" Sir Merrick steps once more into the breach and brings the attack back to the armored ogre.

ooc MW Glaive +9 (1d10+6/x3)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat moves aside to AK79, attempting to flank the Ogre with Sir Merrick's help.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

"Get back, keep them at range! We can rush them in a moment!"

Ciaran fires a sudden bolt of force at the first ogre, and takes the others' confusion as a good moment to head back north, up the passage.

[sblock=Spell List]
Level 0: Ray of Frost (Domain), Mage Hand, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Detect Magic
Level 1: Obscuring Mist (Domain), Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray
Level 2: Gust of Wind (Domain), Glitterdust, Acid Arrow, Web
[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

"I feel like these things are too big compared to my little knives," Deren says as he grunts while throwing another dagger at the injured Ogre.


----------



## Rhun

Round 3 Update Above.


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT, round 4 - COMPLETE*

"I feel like these things are too big compared to my little knives," Deren says as he grunts while throwing another dagger at the injured Ogre. The dagger strikes the blinded ogre, sinking deep, but to little visible effect save a trickle of blood from the thing's thick hide.



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Seeing that the ogres near him are still blinded, Aeron ignores them and brings a measure of Pelor's blessings to Zirat.  "Fight on for the light!"[/color
> Shoon carefully moves up behind Sir Merrick, unsure what to do next.
> 
> _This will be the only chance to bring down the ogres and I can sustain another blow._ Zirat thinks to himself while swinging his chain in the air. He rushes forward toward the still standing ogres and slashes his weapon through the air. The chain strikes the ogre hard, opening a gash in the thing's upper arm.
> 
> "*Press them now before they recover! Attack!*" Sir Merrick turns from the downed leader and charges towards the door, his glaive gaining momentum as the lightly armored knight hurls himself at the two ogres. Although the knight's aim is on, he doesn't get nearly as much momentum in his attack as he had wanted, and the blade does relatively little damage as it slashes into the brute's side.
> 
> The brutes still struggle with the effects of Ciaran's spell.
> 
> Ciaran feels for his mica in his spell component pouch, but focuses on pulling out his crossbow and loading it. "Here's a good chance against the pair... take it!"
> 
> 
> *
> Actions?
> 
> Initiative Count
> 19 - Deren: dagger vrs O2 1 23 (success), damage 5
> 17 - Aeron: drops obscuring mist for spontaneous cure light wounds on Zirat, healing 9 damage
> 15 - Shoon: moves
> 12 - Zirat: move, spiked chain vrs O2 28 (success), damage 8
> 10 - Merrick: charge, glaive vrs O2 26 (success), damage 10
> 08 - Ogre 2 [blind, stunned]: attack vrs Aeron 27 (success), miss chance 87% (success), damage 16
> 06 - Ogre 3 [stunned]:
> 05 - Ciaran: Draws and loads crossbow
> 
> PC Status
> Zirat - HP: 31/40
> Merrick - HP: 28/31
> Aeron - HP: 15/31, bless round 3 of 40
> *
> 
> [sblock=Opponent Status-Players No Look]
> Ogre Leader -61 hit points
> Ogre 2 blind 2 rounds, stunned 3 -23
> Ogre 3 stunned 1
> [/sblock]
> 
> -MAP SHOWS POSITIONING AS OF CURRENT INITIATIVE COUNT-


----------



## Dire Lemming

Shoon Glances over his shoulder and is not particularly surprised to find that almost no one is following him.  Just as he turns back he hears a deafening roar of pain and then a massive crashing sound that could only be the steel armored ogre crashing to the ground.  Peeking back around the corner he sees it lying sprawled halfway through the doorway and looking like it's not going to get up again, Merrick and Zirat standing triumphantly on other side of it... all Shoon can do is sigh resignedly.  (No matter what, the mindless brute force of those two always pulls them through.  Any attempt on my part to use some form of tactics only weakens their strategy...  What _can_ I do?  I am beginning to feel like a sixth wheel... that was a terrible metaphor.) 

Shoon carefully moves up behind Sir Merrick, unsure what to do next.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Ciaran feels for his mica in his spell component pouch, but focuses on pulling out his crossbow and loading it. "Here's a good chance against the pair... take it!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_This will be the only chance to bring down the ogre and I can sustain another blow._
Zirat thinks to himself while swinging his chain in the air.

Flank attack


----------



## Voadam

"*Press them now before they recover! Attack!*" Sir Merrick turns from the downed leader and charges towards the door, his glaive gaining momentum as the lightly armored knight hurls himself at the two ogres.


Charge MW Glaive +11 (1d10+6+1d8/x3).


----------



## Dichotomy

Seeing that the ogres near him are still blinded, Aeron ignores them and brings a measure of Pelor's blessings to Zirat.  "Fight on for the light!"[sblock=OOC]Dropping _obscuring mist_ for spontaneous _cure light wounds_ on Zirat.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren pauses, looks backward at Shoon, glances at those continuing to fight, and decides to go with the majority.  "Maybe next time they'll listen," he says encouragingly to Shoon before he moves to the door with the fallen Ogre and peers in, hoping to find no more enemies in the room, but wanting to know if there are.

If so, he throws a dagger at that enemy.  If not, he tosses a dagger at the more injured of the two remaining Ogres.

Moves to AK77, btw.


----------



## Rhun

Round 4 updates above. Please post round 5 actions.

For some odd reason, I can't see the post for round 4 anymore, even though it is there if I go into edit...is EN World having an issue?


----------



## Rhun

*COMBAT, round 5 - Complete*

Deren pauses, looks backward at Shoon, glances at those continuing to fight, and decides to go with the majority.  "Maybe next time they'll listen," he says encouragingly to Shoon before he moves to the door with the fallen Ogre and peers in, hoping to find no more enemies in the room, but wanting to know if there are. Seeing no danger in what he can see of the darkened chamber, he tosses a dagger at the more injured of the two remaining Ogres.

Wordlessly, Aeron helps the warriors continue the assault. Taking advantage of the ogre's blindness, the cleric swings his heavy mace up at the brute, crushing its throat, and dropping it gasping to the floor.

Shoon moves forward, stopping to toss a sai at through the chamber door at the single remaining ogre.  It strikes true, but doesn't seem to do any appreciable damage.

"You are next!" calls Zirat and points to the ogre; he then moves to intercept the giant. Stepping into the doorway, the champion slashes his chain at the beast. The chain strikes hard, cutting a ragged red line across the ogre's chest.

*"Nice work Prophet, one more to go!"* Sir Merrick powers through the doorway, bringing as much power and momentum to bear on the ogre as he can. His blade strikes just after Zirat's chain, leaving another bloody wound across the brute's torso.

The ogre roars in pain and agony, wobbles a bit on its feet, and then in a blind rage slams its massive club down upon Zirat. The gladiator avoids the worst of it, taking a glancing blow to his should and upper arm; he feels certain that the arm is dislocated from the power of the strike, but at least it hadn't been his head!

With one ogre left, Ciaran decides to hold back his magic, fires his crossbow, and reloads. The arrow streaks through the air, above his companions' heads, and buries itself in the ogre's eye socket. The giant stands unmoving for a moment, and then tumbles over backward, quite dead.





*
Actions?

Hey DL, if Shoon wants to continue his move, just let me know...I just placed him in the only spot that really gave him a good angle at O3 after O2 fell.


Initiative Count
19 - Deren: move; dagger vrs O2 19 (success), damage 5
17 - Aeron: mace vrs O2 23 (success), damage 8; 5' step
15 - Shoon: move, sai vrs O3 18 (success), damage 2 
12 - Zirat: move, spiked chain vrs O3 "20" (threat), confirm (21) success), damage 15
10 - Merrick: charge, glaive vrs O3 20 (success), damage 11 
08 - Ogre 2 [blind, stunned]: 
06 - Ogre 3: gratclub vrs Zirat 27 (success), damage 16
05 - Ciaran: crossbow vrs O3 21 (success), damage 6

PC Status
Zirat - HP: 15/40
Merrick - HP: 28/31
Aeron - HP: 31/31, bless round 4 of 40
*

[sblock=Opponent Status-Players No Look]
Ogre Leader -61 hit points 
Ogre 2 blind 1 round, stunned 2 -36
Ogre 3 -34
[/sblock]

-MAP SHOWS POSITIONING AS OF CURRENT INITIATIVE COUNT-


----------



## Dichotomy

Wordlessly, Aeron helps the warriors continue the assault.[sblock=OOC]I have no idea what happened in round 4.  Is the ogre leader down?

I think Aeron will attack O2 (+6 Melee, heavy mace +1, 1d8+3, 20/x2) and then 5-foot step to AH-76 to get out of the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Round 4 Summary]
Ogre leader is dead, yes.

Initiative Count
19 - Deren: dagger vrs O2 1 23 (success), damage 5
17 - Aeron: drops _obscuring mist_ for spontaneous _cure light wounds_ on Zirat, healing 9 damage
15 - Shoon: moves
12 - Zirat: move, spiked chain vrs O2 28 (success), damage 8
10 - Merrick: _charge_, glaive vrs O2 26 (success), damage 10
08 - Ogre 2 [blind, stunned]: attack vrs Aeron 27 (success), miss chance 87% (success), damage 16
06 - Ogre 3 [stunned]: 
05 - Ciaran: Draws and loads crossbow

PC Status
Zirat - HP: 31/40
Merrick - HP: 28/31
Aeron - HP: 15/31, _bless_ round 3 of 40

[sblock=Opponent Status-Players No Look]
Ogre Leader -61 hit points 
Ogre 2 blind 2 rounds, stunned 3 -23
Ogre 3 stunned 1
[/sblock]

-MAP SHOWS POSITIONING AS OF CURRENT INITIATIVE COUNT-
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming

[sblock=OOC]Shoon moves to AJ-79 and tosses a sai at Ogre 2.  Attack +7 Damage 1d4+1 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*bump*


----------



## Voadam

"*Nice work Prophet, one more to go!*" Sir Merrick leaps into the breach and dives through the door bringing his glaive to bear on the last ogre.

Don't think I can charge here so straight forward move to AG 77 and attack the ogre with reach MW Glaive +9 (1d10+6/x3)


----------



## Rhun

*Actually, Voadam, I believe Merrick can charge. 10' of movement in a straight line, no obstructions...your call.*


----------



## Dire Lemming

Don't want to get in the way of Merrick or Zirat so Shoon will hang back for now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You are next
calls Zirat and points to the ogre, he then moves to intercept the giant


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Actually, Voadam, I believe Merrick can charge. 10' of movement in a straight line, no obstructions...your call.*




Sir Merrick powers through the doorway, bringing as much power and momentum to bear on the ogre as he can.


Charge!


----------



## InVinoVeritas

With one ogre left, Ciaran decides to hold back his magic, fires his crossbow, and reloads.


----------



## Rhun

*End Of Combat*

*ROUND 5 UPDATED ABOVE*

As the final ogre crashes to the ground with Ciaran's bolt embedded in its eye, you all pause a moment to catch your breath and inspect your wounds. Despite the ferocity and strength of the three brutish giants, though, only Zirat is seriously injured; The Last Prophet's link to Pelor has kept the rest of you healthy.


*
PC Status
Zirat - HP: 15/40
Merrick - HP: 28/31


XPs earned: 500 each*


----------



## Voadam

Merrick glances around the rest of the room taking it in, his eyes hunting for more foes to slay.


----------



## Rhun

The chamber you currently stand in has plastered walls, and the floor is paved with polished brown granite slabs. It is cluttered and dirty, but must have once been a plush guest chamber or something of the like. Many cushions and pillows are piled into large heaps in the northern portion of the room, obviously to serve as beds for ogres. Three barrels stand next to the south wall; one is half-full of wine, one contains salted, dried fish, and the last holds seven large, heavy spears. Pegs on the wall hold a giant-sized longbow and several quivers of large arrows, as well as several large, shoddy cloaks. A hardwood chest rests against the western wall of the chamber.


----------



## Dire Lemming

"Whew."  Shoon looks around at the fallen ogres, and then at Aeron.  "Um, are any of them still alive?  I know they are dangerous, but they may know where we can find the prisoners, and it is surely safer than fighting another large group."  Shoon goes around to check if any of the ogres are still alive and whether he can stabilize one of them, preferably the heavily armored one that seems to be the leader.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

Satisfied, Ciaran thinks of sheathing his crossbow, but decides to keep it out and reloads, just in case. Joining Merrick in the room, he comments, "Well, if everyone else is up to it, we could finish routing the guards here, and use this room as a new base of operations. Food, drink, quarters... Not the most comfortable, but keeps us from trekking half an hour before stopping."


----------



## Dichotomy

Aeron looks at Shoon.  "Your suggestion is prudent.  I will see."

The cleric quickly checks to see if any are still alive.

As he walks from one to the next, he notes, "I have very nearly spent my divine energies for the day.  If we continue, I will not be able to heal you as I did in this battle."
[sblock=OOC]If any are alive, drop _guidance_ for spontaneous _cure minor wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Dog Moon

Deren always enjoys the puzzles of trapfinding and disarming, though he admits that his skills at both could certainly use some work.  Nonetheless, he moves over to the chest and begins his searching for traps.

+4 Search check.  Yay!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Zirat goes to the barrels, If the wine is good he'll take a sip and fill his waterskin. If the dried meat is OK either he'll snack one and pack some for later.


----------



## Rhun

Unfortunately, your company was too thorough in slaying the ogres, and none are left breathing. It is probably for the best, since you're not sure how you would secure one of the giants anyway.

Zirat finds the wine to be drinkable, though certainly not of high quality. He fills his skin with wine, and then snacks on some of the dried fish. It is salty, but overall better than he expected it to be. Not as good as a nice grilled trout in butter to be sure, but it would certainly last a lot longer.

Deren checks the chest for traps, but finds not. Neither is the chest locked. Opening it, the halfling sees that it is full of human-sized weapons, though none look to be of any particular quality.  2 light maces, a heavy mace, 4 hand axes, a battleaxe, 3 morningstars, 2 shortswords and 2 longswords.


----------



## Bront

PbP Mod:

Gah!  My bad in not catching this sooner.  Please start a new thread.  We have a 1000 post per thread limit at the moment.  I'll leave this open so you can put a link to the new thread.

Thanks, 
Bront


----------



## Rhun

At the request of the moderators, I've started a new thread for the continuation of this game:


Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Campaign - Continued


Please begin using the new thread immediately! THANKS!


----------

